# Horror Movie Picture Game!



## Sinister

Test your knowledge of Horror Movie's. You think you're a Horror Movie Hot Shot? Well, then let's go! The first person who guesses right must then post a pix for the rest of us to figure out etc. etc. I'll start off this thread with this movie still:


----------



## dougspaulding

After three days, I think it's safe to say we need a clue! It looks like one of those 60's era lesbian vampire films. A little help?


----------



## Sinister

You're VERY CLOSE! It was actually made in 1970, by Hammer Studios, and as you can see, it stars Ingrid Pitt! I hope that is clue enough.


----------



## dougspaulding

The only film Ingrid Pitt made in 1970 was "The House That Dripped Blood", but she did make "The Vampire Lovers" in 1971. Alright, you stumped me. I give up.


----------



## Sinister

It's loosely based on actual historical events.


----------



## dougspaulding

"Countess Dracula"


----------



## Sinister

Yes Indeedy! Your turn, DS!


----------



## dougspaulding

(Image removed to free up space.)


----------



## Zombie-F

The Terror?


----------



## dougspaulding

No, sorry. But thanks for trying. That makes me feel better.


----------



## dougspaulding

Oh, for Heaven's sake, people! It's "Targets" (1968), Karloff's last picture (and one of his best).

Now somebody else start one.


----------



## VtheVamp

OK here we go this is an oldie but goodie. Made in the 1970's


----------



## dougspaulding

I can't quite picture it. Pray, give us a clue.


----------



## VtheVamp

ok how about this "It is 1974 and a bunch of snotty kids are playing a deranged version of hide-and-go-seek in an abandoned, two-storied building."

and 2 more pictures.


----------



## VtheVamp

ok ok here is a big clue (I think) Jamie Lee Curtis was in this movie as well as Leslie Neilson


----------



## Sinister

Just looking at the last pix, I would have gotten it. *Prom Night.*


----------



## VtheVamp

yay!! *does the snoopy dance* your up!


----------



## dougspaulding

Sure, now that you know Jamie Lee is in it!


----------



## Zombie-F

I would've guessed Prom Night as well, but the year given was what threw me off. Prom Night came out in the 80's, right?

Awaiting Helspont's photo...


----------



## Sinister

And here is Helspont's pix:


----------



## Zombie-F

I want to blurt out Exorcist, but I don't think it is.


----------



## Sinister

Not even close, and no where near the excellence of that film. Suffice it to say, it's even worse than Argento and Fulci's stuff and you of all people know how I feel about those two Z!


----------



## Sinister

*sigh* I suppose it's clue time: A meandering story; the characters don't know what hits 'em when they hole up in a hunting lodge, after which follows some "supernatural events" and are unwaveringly singing a song about memory loss, even when the police have substantial evidence tying them to murder.


----------



## DarkEmpress

i want to say gothika...but it doesn't really fit the clue


----------



## Zombie-F

That picture looks really familiar, like maybe I've seen that character before, but maybe not the movie they're in.


----------



## Sinister

It's a sequel to a HIGHLY OVERRATED movie that everyone went bonkers over because they hadn't seen filming of its type since another HIGHLY OVERRATED movie named *Texas Chainsaw Massacre.*


----------



## DarkEmpress

Is it Blair Witch 2:Book of Shadows?


----------



## Sinister

HOLY ****!!!! IT'S ABOUT ****ING TIME!!!! The Lady has guessed a'right! Your turn, Dark Empress, and Thank God! I don't think I could have come up with another clue without just giving the answer.


----------



## Zombie-F

THAT was the movie!?! I've seen that, albeit only once, and I guess I washed everything in it out of my brain. That movie was Terrible!!!!


----------



## dougspaulding

Re: It's a sequel to a HIGHLY OVERRATED movie

No wonder I didn't get it. You confused me with your clue. "The Blair Witch Project" is NOT a highly overrated movie, but HIGHLY original and still terrifying to this day.


----------



## Sinister

Whatever you say, dude. That last post didn't change my opinion of *The Blair Witch Project* in the least. And Zombie-F is right. The second part was terrible, and everyone involved should be publicly caned for their involvement of turning that abomination loose on an unsuspecting world.


----------



## Zombie-F

I'm in the minority with Doug here in that I love the first one. I think everyone the world over can agree the second one ate dog ass... it's a fact, not an opinion.  At least I got to see it on Pete's dollar and not mine.


----------



## DarkEmpress

someone take my turn...i can't put pictures on there with this computer.


----------



## Sinister

I really and truly believe there are three actual members on this board now: Me, Zombie-F and Spaulding. Let Z or D post one; and it will be up to one of the two remaining to solve it.


----------



## dougspaulding

(Image removed to free up space.)


----------



## Zombie-F

Kinda small... can you post a larger pic?


----------



## dougspaulding

That's the only one I could find, but I'll give an easy clue: It's the great Robert Mitchum looking menacing in one of the best suspense films ever.


----------



## Sinister

Is it *Night of the Hunter?*


----------



## dougspaulding

Of course it is. Thanks for reminding me. I had almost forgot I still had it posted. Up you are.


----------



## Sinister

I almost forgot it was there as well. However, that oversight is now rectified. I'll make this one a bit easier.


----------



## Sinister

Clue time, I suppose. It's a "new" take on a modern myth. It has a number in the title, and yes that's Jeri Ryan, in the pix.


----------



## dougspaulding

It's "Dracula 2000".


----------



## Sinister

But of course! Your turn, DS!


----------



## dougspaulding

(Image removed to free up space.)


----------



## dougspaulding

Wonder why it's so small. Oh, well, Sinister or someone will soon figure it out.

Signed,
Computer Illiterate


----------



## Sinister

Aw ****! Even if someone hadn't seen this particular flick they could identify it! *Dawn of the Dead (2004)!* Looks like it's my turn again. Hey, is it just just me and Spaulding playing this?


----------



## VtheVamp

well **** fire and save matches!! I didnt even notice the one running! Good eye Sinister


----------



## Sinister

Thanks Vanessa! Anywho, here's my pix.


----------



## Sinister

*sigh* Time for some clues, I suppose. The name of the movie begins with a letter we all have trouble with in The Alphabet game here. It's about an Alien abduction of a father. The man returns some years to his familiy, but there is something markedly different about him. The movie was made in 1983.


----------



## Citizen Tallee

Xtro, isn't it?


----------



## Sinister

Yes, it certainly is! Tallee's back in the house and in control of the board!


----------



## Citizen Tallee

Alright guys, well... here's a semi-easy one...


----------



## Citizen Tallee

Alright... alright.... guess it's time for a clue, or something.  

The lead actress in this black-as-day movie, has a name that rhymes with "Darbara Seal".


----------



## Sinister

*Black Sunday?*


----------



## Citizen Tallee

Ding ding ding! You got it, Helspo--I mean, Killer of Helspont.  

You're up!


----------



## Sinister

Okay, this is a personal photo. This is me when Jehovah's Witnesses come banging on my door when I'm trying to sleep in on my off days (same concept applies when someone decides to run a lawn mower on these days.)


----------



## Zombie-F

The Howling?


----------



## Sinister

Yep! That's exactly what I do when those pesky...Oh! That's your answer. Yeah, that's it!  Your turn, Z!


----------



## Zombie-F

I'll do mine tomorrow... in the middle of doing my "boarded up window" how-to.


----------



## dougspaulding

Tomorrow came, and you forgot.


----------



## Zombie-F

Yes I did. I got too "in to" working on making my skeletons talk. Here's one:


----------



## dougspaulding

That's OK. Making skeletons talk is a whole lot more important than putting pictures up for us to guess. 

Looks like somebody peering through a door slightly ajar (that's one of my favorite words, too - ajar). Can't say who it is. I know Jack peered through a door in "The Shining", but it don't look like him.

I'll think on it.


----------



## Sinister

Is it *Scream?*


----------



## Zombie-F

Sorry Sinman, much older than that movie.


----------



## Sinister

I'm trying to piece together all the movie posters and video boxes I know that have eyes on them and nothing is forthcoming. A clue can't come quick enough.


----------



## Zombie-F

Here's a subtle hint...
If death2u saw this image, *she'd* guess it very easily.


----------



## DarkEmpress

is it psycho?


----------



## Zombie-F

Nope, not psycho!

Another hint... it stars Superman's Girfriend.


----------



## dougspaulding

"Sisters"? "Black Christmas"? "Amityville Horror"?

Surely it must be one of those.


----------



## Zombie-F

dougspaulding, Black Christmas it is. You're turn at bat.


----------



## dougspaulding

(Image removed to free up space.)


----------



## Sinister

******** Zombies?*


----------



## dougspaulding

But of course. He's got a very red neck, and is wearing one of those western shirts with the sleeves cut off - he must be a *******. Slack-jawed yokels indeed!


----------



## Sinister

Well, shucks! Here goes one fer you ol' boys to ponder over:


----------



## Zombie-F

Christ! I know this! I can't think of it though. Dammit!


----------



## Citizen Tallee

Hmph -- I honestly can't place the film from which that picture is from!!!


----------



## Sinister

You guys are going to be kicking yourselves when you finally realize what it is. It's obviously a Zombie movie; one that was directed by a now premiere director when he was a nobody. See what you can do with that clue. Anymore, and I might as well give you the answer.


----------



## dougspaulding

If I had only noticed his clerical collar before, I could have had it long ago. It's my favourite zombie picture (and another one of those "fine black comedies" which we so love to talk about). 

It's none other than "Dead Alive"!


----------



## Sinister

*Dead Alive * it is, my good friend! Your turn, Mr.Spaulding!


----------



## dougspaulding

(Image removed to free up space.)


----------



## Citizen Tallee

A great favourite of mine: The Ugly!


...Rebecca Hobbs rocks!


----------



## dougspaulding

Ugly they are - and right you are! Have a go.


----------



## Citizen Tallee

A'ight peeps -- let's get this game back on!  

This one is probably VERY obvious... but let's giver 'er a go!


----------



## Sinister

*Lair of the White Worm?*


----------



## dougspaulding

Well?


----------



## Sinister

Well, after such a llllooooooonnngggg time has passed and Tallee isn't seemingly going to return, I know it's right, so I will cast another image for your approval:


----------



## Sinister

I take it you guys need a hint...

It's loosely based on a H.P. Lovecraft story. It's about a demon haunting an abandoned dormitory, or some sort of nonsense. A B-Movie from the 80's that's rife with gorings, beheadings and naked female flesh (weren't all Horror movies from that era like that?  )


----------



## dougspaulding

I believe it might be "The Unnamable".


----------



## Sinister

I believe you may be right!  

Your turn, dude.


----------



## dougspaulding

I forgot.


----------



## Sinister

I'm going to to grab the bull by the horns and guess, *Ghost Story.*


----------



## dougspaulding

Actually, no. It's another ghost movie you hate.


----------



## Sinister

Oh. then it has got to be *The Changeling.*


----------



## dougspaulding

It's got to be. Go.


----------



## Sinister

Here goes my pix, and it's a good 'un :


----------



## Zombie-F

It looks familiar to me for some reason. Can't put my finger on it though. I may need a hint in a few days if nobody else has any idea.


----------



## Sinister

Okay, here's the clue: There's this convent that houses troubled youth, most of them hot-bodied nubile girls. Some of them decide to go to a local Haunt on Halloween night to party and wind-up wishing they hadn't. :xbones: :devil:


----------



## RAXL

Is it DEMONS?
I think that's the name. Linea Quigly was in it?


----------



## Sinister

YOU ARE VERY, VERY CLOSE! Linnea was in this series, but not in this movie. I'm afraid that's all I can give you without giving you the answer. You're damn close to it though.


----------



## Doctorthingit

Night of the Demons?

Say, where do you guys get your pictures? I don't know if I have any good ones to play this game with, I may have to pass on my next turn if I'm right...


----------



## Sinister

Oh, Doc, you are SO VERY CLOSE!

As far as pix goes, if you have Yahoo, you can just type in what movie you want in the search bar, go to images and it will bring up a whole bunch of stuff in most cases. Just link to the site that the pix comes from and voila! Instant entry into the Horror Movie Picture game! Hope this was helpful.


----------



## Sinister

Anyone else going to take a stab at it? I will give some more clues: Murdered door-to-door Born Agains, Two very hot lesbian kisses (you see the one), Marsha Brady, a giant snake...anything else I give you I should just give you the title.


----------



## Sinister

I'm giving this one more day. If someone doesn't step forward and produce an answer, I suppose I'll have to give it.


----------



## Zombie-F

I gotta say. I'm clueless.


----------



## Omega

I'm not! What is Night of the Demons II for 800 please?


----------



## dougspaulding

Of course - "Night of the Demons 2"! You confused me when you said Marcia Brady was in it. I was thinking the real Marcia Brady, Maureen McCormick!

Marcia, Marcia, Marcia!


----------



## Sinister

Lesbian tongue action & snakes with Maureen McCormick? Not a bad image, that, which suddenly springs to mind. I would expect it more from Susan Olsen than I would her elder television sibling, but I speak of course of Ben Stillers wife, Christine Taylor and since Omega got it right, it is now his turn.


----------



## Omega

This one my father will definately appreciate so here it is:


----------



## Zombie-F

Jeez... Warlock.


----------



## Omega

Ooh close, so close indeed, it's Warlock the Armageddon, I'll hand it to ya.


----------



## Zombie-F

This should be easy...


----------



## Sinister

*Halloween III: Season of the Witch.* If it isn't that, it must be a still from a Rob Zombie video.


----------



## Zombie-F

Haha, you got it. Silver Shamrock... doot-deet-doot-deet-doot-deet...

Your turn.


----------



## Sinister

This one is going to be a little tougher. I will give out clues when they're asked for. Spaulding might nail it so might Zombie, but depending on how many Vincent Price fans there are on board, this could get intense. :xbones:


----------



## Omega

I'm thinking either The Haunted Palace or Tomb of Ligea


----------



## Zombie-F

Hmmm... I might need some clues to help figure it out.


----------



## Omega

The Haunted Palace?


----------



## Sinister

Your go, Omega. That was the answer I was looking for. Hmmm, you really _were_ paying attention when we were watching those old movies.


----------



## dougspaulding

Sinister said:


> Hmmm, you really _were_ paying attention when we were watching those old movies.


If you're raising him on Price, your raising him right!


----------



## Omega

Yes Vincent Price was the man, it's a shame that he's dead. But here is mine:


----------



## Zombie-F

Easy... Pet Sematary!


----------



## Omega

Damn Z! You know your films, it was Pet Sematary. Your turn friend.


----------



## dougspaulding

Hey - I knew that one! But I was 14 minutes late logging on! Blast the sleeping inness off it all!


----------



## Omega

You'll get your chance next time I post Johnny boy.


----------



## dougspaulding

Omega..Black said:


> Damn Z! You know your films, it was Pet Sematary. Your turn friend.


What he said!


----------



## Zombie-F

Holy crap, forgot about this one too!

Well, here you are:


----------



## Sinister

*Ravenous* one of the most underrated Horror films ever, and definitely a welcome addition to anyone's collection. No serious Horror fan should be without a copy.


----------



## Zombie-F

Excellent... you go Sinister. Stump us as you always do.


----------



## Sinister

Stump you I shall try to do once more.

"Whaddaya mean you don't have a skin cream to clear this up?!?"


----------



## Sinister

I suppose it's clue time. This director had all of the "main" characters in this zombie schlock-o-rama, take on the names of folks that are closely associated with the Horror film industry. :zombie:


----------



## crazyryan

i want to say zombies but then i dont even no if thats a movie


----------



## dougspaulding

Another clue, then.


----------



## Sinister

The only good part of this movie in my opinion is where these Zombie Activists want to push for Zombie rights and the things they want to get rights for, turn on them.

That is the clue, by the way.


----------



## Mollins

"Zombie Rights!"


----------



## Sinister

Is that a guess? Cuz if it is, it's totally wrong.


----------



## ScareFX

The Dead Next Door


----------



## Sinister

Correctomundo, my friend! Your turn.


----------



## ScareFX

OK. Here's one.


----------



## kevin242

Sleepwalkers?


----------



## ScareFX

You got it Kevin. Your turn


----------



## kevin242

I'm sure you lot will guess this one pretty quickly, but here it is:


----------



## Sinister

*Evil Dead 2: Dead By Dawn.* "Someone's in my fruit cellar! Someone with a fresh sssoooooouuullllll!"


----------



## kevin242

LOL, you got it! Your turn sinister...


----------



## HibLaGrande

Aww Man I knew that one!


----------



## Sinister

"awww Fer Cryin' Out Loud Margaret! The Way Yer Actin' You Woulda Thought I Broke Yer Arm Insteada Beltin' Ya One In The Mouth!"


----------



## ScareFX

David Cronenberg's Rabid


----------



## dougspaulding

Blast! That's what I was going to say. I gotta start gettin' up earlier. This is the only drawback to living on the left coast.


----------



## Sinister

Your go, SFX.


----------



## ScareFX

"I hate it when I get something stuck in the back of my throat."


----------



## Sinister

Damn! That looks so familiar...I'm probably going to need a clue before too many days are up.


----------



## ScareFX

Clue: A first time director did this one.


----------



## crazyryan

Franklin the Turtle and Freinds.


----------



## ScareFX

crazyryan said:


> Franklin the Turtle and Freinds.


Are you crazy Ryan?


----------



## dougspaulding

ScareFX said:


> Are you crazy Ryan?


Note the name.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

lol .. a given being Crazy Ryan


----------



## ScareFX

Time for another clue:

1: A first time director did this one.
2: Was filmed in less than 13 days.


----------



## ScareFX

Another day. Another clue:

1: A first time director did this one.
2: It was filmed in less than 13 days.
3: The budget for this movie was less than $5000.


----------



## Sinister

I give up. It looks sort of like James LeGros with a dagger through his skull. Sounds like a Grade Z flick.


----------



## TipoDeemin

Yeah, I'm totally stumped on this one. I wouldn't even know where to start guessing.


----------



## ScareFX

That's it then?

Here's the answer. 

http://www.exhilarateddespair.com/stinkofflesh.php


----------



## Sinister

Damn, damn and more damn! I've been wanting to see this for some time, but unfortunately, the video stores that are in my neck of the woods are limited in their selections. I've been burned before when it came to folks recommending a Indy Horror film. I'm not keen on indepents and though I sympathize with their makers at not getting publicity afforded their more big budget cousins, I can also understand a studios chagrin when being presented with such fare. Indeed, it would seem that many of these "films" were made with a cheap camcorder and a five dollar budget starring the "directors" family and friends. Is this one of the same types I described, SFX? I am very curious as to what your take on the flick was.


----------



## dougspaulding

Sinister said:


> ...unfortunately, the video stores that are in my neck of the woods are limited in their selections.


Yeah, but do the video stores in Milton carry the edited version of "Pirates of the Caribbean"? I hear that's a big rental in Las Vegas!

(That's an inside joke)


----------



## dougspaulding

Sinister said:


> ...it would seem that many of these "films" were made with a cheap camcorder and a five dollar budget starring the "directors" family and friends.


Sometimes those make the best films! Witness the "BWP". (Now don't start!)


----------



## Sinister

dougspaulding said:


> Sometimes those make the best films! Witness the "BWP". (Now don't start!)


I have said all I'm going to say about that particular film. there aren't many good Indy Horror films out there. When you do find one, it's a diamond amongst heaps and heaps of pure garbage. Horror films in general have been on a downward slide over the past two or three years or maybe I'm becoming too jaded. I admit becoming a tad nervous as when I do my Top Three Horror Films of the Year for this year, that I only have two as of this post and we have less than 2 1/2 months left in 2005 for a third to emerge. This shouldn't be; I should have at least six to choose from by this point in the game, and quite simply it ain't happenin'.


----------



## ScareFX

Sinister said:


> ....I am very curious as to what your take on the flick was.


Damn, damn and more damn! I wish I could give you a review Sinister. I've put off responding to your post. A friend was supposed to send me his copy. But it's not shown up yet. <sigh> I'll write up my take when I see it.

I originally posted the pic hoping someone here had seen it. The reviews seem scattered and like you, I've been let down by some "great" indie flicks. So we still wait.

To keep the game going. I offer up this softball.


----------



## Sinister

*Ginger Snaps,* naturally. 

"I was sickened by this...yes...I was, wasn't I?"


----------



## ScareFX

Sinister said:


> *Ginger Snaps,* naturally.
> 
> "I was sickened by this...yes...I was, wasn't I?"


Of course  If you had not hit that one out of the park, I would have been disappointed Sinister. You're up!


----------



## Sinister

If I hadn't nailed it, I would have been disappointed in me as well, Scarey!  

Here goes the new pix: "Now honey, you know that stripping is just a job, those men who put money and keys to a Mercedes in my g-string mean nothing to me."


----------



## ScareFX

Yummy. The very lovely Dr McMichaels. You gotta love a shrink in leather. 

I'll not post the title. Others need to play.

Come on folks!


----------



## dougspaulding

"From Beyond"?


----------



## Sinister

You got it, my man! Your turn, DS.


----------



## dougspaulding

I'm trying - just got to clear off some of my old junk. Looks like I've got too many megabytes worth of images on the site right now! Got to make some room.


----------



## Sinister

When you do post one, can you give us a caption? You know, for a bit of nostalgia? We had some choice ones to our past credits.


----------



## dougspaulding

(Photo removed to free up space.)


----------



## Sinister

*Satan's Little Helper?*


----------



## dougspaulding

No.


----------



## Sinister

Time for a clue, methinks.


----------



## dougspaulding

It was directed by Bill Zebub.


----------



## ScareFX

The Worst Horror Movie Ever Made?


----------



## dougspaulding

Yes.


----------



## ScareFX

OK Here's another easy one.


----------



## dougspaulding

Looks a little like *The Shining*, does it not?


----------



## ScareFX

Indeed it is. I knew it was *too easy* but I had the disc in my drive for an easy capture. I love that movie. Your turn again dougspaulding.


----------



## kevin242

That scene really creeps me out! I remember being like 7 or 8 when I saw the bathroom scene on HBO. This beautiful naked woman gets out of the bathtub, saunters across the room and starts making out with Jack. Then he looks in the mirror and sees her cottage cheese thighs and cellulite ass.  The horror! The old naked lady then proceeds to cackle him right out of the room! OMG That gave me nightmares...


----------



## Sinister

Old naked lady bush is a nasty thing indeed! Brrrrrrrr!


----------



## dougspaulding

Image removed to free up space.


----------



## Sinister

*Wolf Creek*


----------



## dougspaulding

See, I told you it was hard.

Written and directed by Australian Greg McLean, Wolf Creek tells the chilling story of three backpackers travelling in the remote outback.

They are thrown into danger when they accept help from a local who turns out to be anything but friendly.

The producer, David Lightfoot, admits that he can't watch the movie he produced because it's so scary and violent.

He says "A couple of people went outside and hid in the toilets for a while before coming back in to see what happened."


----------



## ScareFX

Wolk Creek looks very interesting. I'll be checking that one out for sure.


----------



## Sinister

"Uh, am I in the right movie? I'm not sure if I'm in the role of *Carrie* or I'm an extra for *Little House on the Prairie!*"


----------



## ScareFX

I was about 11 when this movie came out. Not sure when I first saw it but it scared the crap out of me at the time.

It's been many years but it's *Let's Scare Jessica To Death*.


----------



## Sinister

You are correct, Scarey. 

There were some spots that I found totally creepy all of them having to do with the chick in the lake. A lot of it dragged, but it has a chill or two all through it. The movie alluded to vampirism, but never came right out and said anything to that effect. The bandaids on the neck was a dead giveaway however.


----------



## ScareFX

It's embarrassing I know... but I did not have this one in my collection until today. Gotta love DVD's for the b-day. Another *easy *one.


----------



## Sinister

*The Stink of Flesh?*


----------



## ScareFX

No. Much older. Interesting guess however.


----------



## Sinister

*Squirm?*


----------



## ScareFX

Nope. It's newer than that one.

Here's a wider shot of the same scene.


----------



## Sinister

I'm going to give it one last shot and guess *Motel Hell.* That's the only movie that comes to mind at the moment where some idiots were buried up to their proverbial and literal necks in trouble.


----------



## ScareFX

This should help. Pre-beheading.


----------



## Sinister

God-Damn! *Evil Dead!* I don't feel dumb really for missing it, it's just so many cheap Horror films have some of the same type of props and they all start looking alike after a while. :googly:


----------



## ScareFX

You're definitely right about the look alike props Sinister and it was hard to tell from the capture pic I posted. I picked that shot because it was such a distinctly bad replica of Linda's head. There were some great effects in that film, (especially considering the era and the budget), but that head was not good. :googly:


----------



## Sinister

Agreed. It was always painfully obvious when the actual actress wasn't onscreen because the replicas never looked anything at all like them, demonized or not. Still, *Evil Dead* is one of my favorite Horror films of all-time. However, I think it's sequel/remake is probably the superior of the two. It changes nothing about the visceral impact the first film has. Some great stuff there.

Oh, here goes my pix.

(JESUS H. CHRIST! What did this guy have for lunch, a salami, onion and **** sandwich on garlic bread?)


----------



## SpectreTTM

Very Easy.

Life Force.

And yes that was Patrick Stewart as the Dr.


----------



## SpectreTTM

Here is my Submission


----------



## ScareFX

Copper miners in the tundras of Lapland discover a frozen piece of reptilian tail belonging to some unknown prehistoric creature. Taking the specimen to an aquarium in Copenhagen, Professor Martens (Asbjorn Andersen) gets more than he bargained for when the tail regenerates into a giant, acid spitting monster that terrorizes the country. The Danish military, led by U.N.-appointed American general Mark Grayson (Carl Ottosen) attempts to hunt down the monster and destroy it, only to realize that blowing the thing up will create hundreds of little creatures.

*Reptilicus*


----------



## SpectreTTM

Damn You're good

I really liked the Colorforms SFX when the guy in the cottage gets eaten.

It is one of the funniest / cheeziest scenes.


----------



## Sinister

SpectreTTM said:


> Very Easy.
> And yes that was Patrick Stewart as the Dr.


That wouldn't be easy for some folks, but you are right. I also knew that was Jean-Luc Picard as the Doc too. I own this flick and highly recommend that anyone who hasn't seen it to do so. Every movie I see Steve Railsback in re-afirms my belief that the man is a prime psycho, though in this particular classic he sort of tones down his flaky facade. Not by a whole lot, but just enough to appear straight. Now, that's acting!


----------



## ScareFX

Got around to seeing this one recently.

( I am NOT eating at McDonald's ANYMORE.)


----------



## Sinister

I'm going to go out on a limb here and say *28 Days Later.*


----------



## SpectreTTM

Sinister said:


> Every movie I see Steve Railsback in re-afirms my belief that the man is a prime psycho, though in this particular classic he sort of tones down his flaky facade. Not by a whole lot, but just enough to appear straight. Now, that's acting!


Yeah I remember him in an episode of the x-files where he had the aliens take Sully.


----------



## dougspaulding

Sinister said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb here and say *28 Days Later.*


I was thinking about going out on that same limb - but I can't remember enough about that film to say whether that was from it or not. We'll see.

An adequate zombie movie. It's no *Dead Alive*, but adequate.


----------



## Sinister

dougspaulding said:


> I was thinking about going out on that same limb - but I can't remember enough about that film to say whether that was from it or not. We'll see.
> 
> An adequate zombie movie. It's no *Dead Alive*, but adequate.


Technically, *28 Days Later* isn't a Zombie film, or so say "the experts" I swing more the way you think on this, DS. I do believe this is a Zombie film, and Zack Snyder borrowed his idea for the sprinting undead from this movie. The creatures in Danny Boyle's film have no rational ways of thinking, and who's to say that when the Rage Virus affects them that they don't die for a split second and come right back to life? Just because they don't eat human flesh, does this not make them one? I wish the people who subscribe to the idea this isn't a zombie film would explain it to me because I think that it definitely is.

And for your information my friend, I do believe that Boyle's film blows *Dead Alive* away and leaves it in it's cemetary dust. :zombie:


----------



## ScareFX

Sinister said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb here and say *28 Days Later.*


Ah yes. You are are correct Mr. Sin.

Of course it will not be anything like Rage but we're likely to see some type if pandemic "infection" in the near future. Not looking forward to that.


----------



## Sinister

What is your view point on *28 Days Later,* Scarey? Zombie flick, or no?


----------



## ScareFX

Sinister said:


> What is your view point on *28 Days Later,* Scarey? Zombie flick, or no?


Zombie flick for sure. Different slant but that's how I would characterize it.


----------



## Sinister

Here's another one for you Horror Mavens. Bill Shatner doing what he's best at: Over Acting!

"LOOK WHAT YOU'VE DONE TO US...CAN'T YOU SEE YOU'VE MADE US NO MORE...THAN ANIMALS...DON'T You realize... we have...feelings...we're able to...love...and understand...others."


----------



## dougspaulding

*The Devil's Rain*


----------



## Sinister

That would be the one.


----------



## SpectreTTM

I actually have this on DVD . ;-)

Speaking of bad Shatner B-Movies


----------



## dougspaulding

No, but I picked up *Kingdom of the Spiders* DVD, wonderful Shatner cheese from 1977.
(Image removed to free up space)


----------



## Sinister

*Beyond Re-Animator*


----------



## dougspaulding

See, that was easy - it took all of four minutes. Go.


----------



## Sinister

A typical reaction after one views a David DeCoteau or an Uwe Boll film.


----------



## ScareFX

That appears to be Mila Kunis. If so, we're looking at yet ANOTHER film with Shatner.  As I recall this sequel was nothing like the first. In fact, I don't remember the connection.

So is this *American Psycho II: All American Girl*?


----------



## dougspaulding

Yes.


----------



## ScareFX

Not horror but I could not resist posting since we're on the subject. Utter drivel. Well maybe not utter...


----------



## Sinister

Your turn, Scarey.


----------



## ScareFX

See two posts above. Or am I disqualified for that one.


----------



## Sinister

Nah, just post a Horror Pix and all will be well. The one you posted, I was assuming that since we were picking on Capt. T.J. Kirk today, it was just your way of throwing some extra fuel to the fire. Besides all that I haven't the first ****ing clue as to what it is. :googly:


----------



## ScareFX

:googly: It was fuel on the fire. A written and directed by Bill himself. 
*Groom Lake* 
Quite the winner that one.

Thanks for the reprieve Sin. 

Here's the next one. Gotta love the ladies in black.


----------



## TipoDeemin

Ooooer, I can't believe I got here first! Underworld!


----------



## ScareFX

Correct TipoDeemin. Your turn!


----------



## TipoDeemin

Here's one from one of my favorite horror movies. I hope no one else has already done this one... And I hope I figured out the attachment thing correctly.


----------



## Sinister

*House*


----------



## TipoDeemin

You got it, Sinister.


----------



## Sinister

Still yet another satisfied customer of _Regenerate_ a beauty product manufactured by the Umbrella Corporation.


----------



## ScareFX

Sinister said:


> Still yet another satisfied customer of _Regenerate_ a beauty product manufactured by the Umbrella Corporation.


I was not a satisfied customer of this made for television version of.....


----------



## TipoDeemin

The Shining.  Yeah, the made-for-TV version was terrible--all except for the make up job shown right there in that picture. ...And I thought the dead tub lady was scary in the original...


----------



## Sinister

How to proceed here...it's obvious Scarey knew what the pix was, but he didn't give the name. Tipo got the name and I'm wondering if this is Scarey's way of saying he and I shouldn't hog all the fun.


----------



## ScareFX

Sinister said:


> How to proceed here...it's obvious Scarey knew what the pix was, but he didn't give the name. Tipo got the name and I'm wondering if this is Scarey's way of saying he and I shouldn't hog all the fun.


(Very astute Sin )

Give it to Tipo! She posted the name and others do need to be in the fun


----------



## TipoDeemin

I figured that's what you were aiming for, ScareFX.  Thanks for letting me get in on this again!

This one might not technically count as a scary movie, but it's got some pretty horrible moments in it, and my last one was way too easy.


----------



## Sinister

*Eraserhead?*


----------



## TipoDeemin

Hehe, nope!


----------



## ScareFX

8½?


----------



## TipoDeemin

Nope again. I hope I didn't pick one that's too hard.


----------



## ScareFX

Un Chien Andalou?


----------



## Sinister

TipoDeemin said:


> Nope again. I hope I didn't pick one that's too hard.


If you did, I'm sure Scarey and I would be hounding you for clues before too much longer. I can say it's either one of us since it seems to be only we three who are playing.


----------



## TipoDeemin

You got it, Scarey! It's the infamous eyeball slicing scene, which can be viewed here. ...I know it's a cow eyeball, but it's still messed up.

...We'll get the rest of them in on this, yet!


----------



## ScareFX

Thanks for that link TipoDeemin. Very sick 

Someone should know this easy one.


----------



## Sinister

I almost didn't try to answer this one. I have been one of the most staunch supporters of this series since its existence, but what the hell! I'll do it anyway. :devil:

*Ginger Snaps: Unleashed*

I hope to hell they make a sequel to at least this one. I feel sorry for Brigette being left down there. I want her to get out and make a real Ghost out of the annoying little girl named Ghost.


----------



## ScareFX

As anticipated, you are *correct *Sinister! Your support for the series is well founded. Some good stuff in each. I really like it too. A sequel would be very welcome. We can only hope they do one.


----------



## Sinister

"I wonder what made the old dude have a heart attack? My teeth, or my ****?"


----------



## TipoDeemin

That looks familiar, but I can't place it. Hint?


----------



## HibLaGrande

I don't know but I would let her suck my....blood


----------



## Sinister

Interestingly enough, there's a visual clue and there's a clue in my little caption. To help you along, it is a Hammer film.


----------



## ScareFX

Does that film star Mary and Madeleine Collinson—the first twins ever to appear concurrently as Playboy Centerfolds?


----------



## Sinister

You might say that.


----------



## ScareFX

Must be the vampire fun of *"Twins of Evil"*


----------



## Sinister

Double your pleasure, double your fun with *Twins of Evil.* Your turn, Scarey.


----------



## ScareFX

A woman says to a man, "I haven't seen you around here." "Yes, I just got out of jail for killing my wife." "So you're single.."


----------



## Sinister

Gonna need a clue, Woody, my man!


----------



## ScareFX

All right...

The man in the picture is a comedian. The quote (which was not part of the script) is from the comedian who had a role as the owner of a bar in this film. The comedian vehemently denied ever having been in it. Who could blame him...


----------



## Sinister

Oh, duh! Henny Youngman, of course! The pix is from *The Gore Gore Girls.* It has been a llllooooooonnnngggg time since I saw the freakin' thing that it wasn't ringing a bell. :googly:


----------



## ScareFX

Sinister said:


> Oh, duh! Henny Youngman, of course! The pix is from *The Gore Gore Girls.* It has been a llllooooooonnnngggg time since I saw the freakin' thing that it wasn't ringing a bell. :googly:


Ding, ding, ding.

You are correct Sir Sinister. Hit us again...


----------



## Sinister

"Stuff it, Lugosi! There's no way I'm going out to sell my ass in this weather just to support your heroin habit!"


----------



## Sinister

Is it time for a clue Scarey and Tipo?


----------



## ScareFX

Yeah Sin... need a clue. Having trouble with this one. I guess the black and white with color should be a clue but it's not ringing any bells.


----------



## Sinister

O-kay, let's see what we can do here:

This fishy tale has incestual elements and things that worship some god or another. It's directed by a fellow who became somewhat of a household name by directing another such film. Incidentally, both tales were based on stories by a rather strange, eccentric guy.

I'm afraid I gave too much away, and if I haven't, I'll be damned if I can come up with another clue that definitely wouldn't give it away.


----------



## ScareFX

Ed Wood ?


----------



## Sinister

Perhaps, the Lugosi reference in my caption was a bit misleading, but no, my friend. The clue was somewhat vague, I realize (I blame it on my malaise. :googly: ) The movie is fishy and yes an ancient god is involved. A few pleasure sailors get stranded in a strange town off the coast of either Rhode Island or Maine. Most of them are wiped out in record time and the rest are subjected to all sorts of strangeness involving the hybrid fish people. No, that idiot Ed wood wasn't involved in any way. Wood makes even the worst of the Italian Schlockmeisters, Lucio Fulci seem like Stephen Speilberg by comparison.


----------



## ScareFX

Sinister said:


> ...Wood makes even the worst of the Italian Schlockmeisters, Lucio Fulci seem like Stephen Speilberg by comparison.


LOL  That's some funny ****. Boy was I way off base... I've never watched Ed Wood but a Google of some your keywords tuned up that "tripe" so I thought I'd wager a guess.

Let's change course...is it Stuart Gordon's *Dagon*?


----------



## Sinister

It is Suart Gordon's *Dagon.* 

Your move, dude!


----------



## dougspaulding

Sinister said:


> ...that idiot Ed wood wasn't involved in any way. Wood makes even the worst of the Italian Schlockmeisters, Lucio Fulci seem like Stephen Speilberg by comparison.


Watch it now - Ed Wood was great! Few films are as entertaining as the brilliant *Plan Nine* or *Bride of the Monster*!


----------



## ScareFX

"I think, therefore I am."

Huh? No way. I say blow that sucker away.


----------



## dougspaulding

Something makes me want to say *Phantasm 3*, although I have no idea why. Crazy, I guess.


----------



## ScareFX

Not Phantasm 3.


----------



## Sinister

That utterly atrocious Romero abomination, *Land of the Dead.*


----------



## ScareFX

Sinister said:


> That utterly atrocious Romero abomination, *Land of the Dead.*


Yes it's from the absolutely atrocious *Land of the Dead.* I had to post this pic because I finally got a chance to see it two nights ago. It was a real disappointment. The only interesting visual was when all of the zombies were coming out out the water.

And I can't believe they let the zombies walk away at the end because "they're looking for a place to go too?" WTF. Blast them to hell. That's what Dead Reckoning was built to do.

Worst of all it's a boring film. It was not scary and it was not what I was expecting.


----------



## TipoDeemin

I did get a kick out of the makeup job on the baseball chick zombie, though.


----------



## Sinister

Casper Van Dien in a moment of lucidity (perhaps not for the first time in his film career) wonders if he should have taken up hair-dressing as opposed to acting.


----------



## Sinister

Is a clue needed, guys?

I agree totally with everything you said about LOTD, Scarey. I wish I could add more, but you summed it up perfectly. I think also that the people who put together Fiddler's Green would have made better defenses than rusty fences and plywood. There's yet another sequel in the planning stages. From what I hear it will involve the same characters. I hope this time Romero will try for something a bit more entertaining than still trying to lay tired symbolic social commentary on us. Yes, we know where you stand in your political viewpoints, George. All that nonsense doesn't really matter a damn when a re-animated rotten corpse is taking a chunk out of your arm, so leave it on the cutting room floor in the next movie, okay?


----------



## TipoDeemin

Yep, definitely time for a clue.


----------



## Sinister

Well, Van Dien is some sort of Undead Head Honcho in this movie that ineptly dispells a lot of tried and true traditional methods to dispatch the creatures. I don't know who was dumber: The people who produced, wrote and were on the crew in any way, the actors for further flushing their careers down the provebial toilet almost to a point that a "snake" couldn't stop the crap over flow, or me for plopping hard earned cash down on the ramshackle counter to viddy this damn sorry excuse for a film. :googly:


----------



## TipoDeemin

I haven't seen the movie, but I'm going to take a wild guess. _Cursed_?


----------



## Sinister

A veeeerrrryyyyy good guess, Tipo, but wrong. *Cursed* will probably pretty much do the same thing for the people who participated in it's making, in that respect it would mirror the film we currently have up for the guessing.


----------



## Sinister

This flick has VAMPIRES in it. I'm giving this one more week before I give the answer and move forward with a new pix.


----------



## TipoDeemin

Wow. I tried to cheat and use IMDB to see what vampire movies Casper Van Dien has been in, and as it turns out, he's been in a lot of them. But after reading a couple summaries on said movies, I'm going to guess Modern Vampires, if for no other reason than the dogtags in the picture.


----------



## Sinister

You are correct, Tipo! You may proceed when ready.


----------



## TipoDeemin

Here's an easy one, simply because I love the makeup job on this guy.


----------



## Sinister

Don't know where Scarey ambled off to, but I'm going to go ahead and answer this, as I see for sure and certain it's just us two and Tipo playing, that or this one is childlishly simplethat people want to see if someone will step up to the plate first.

We have in this bout, Tarman, a modern day Horror icon from the movie *Return of the Living Dead.*


----------



## TipoDeemin

Yes, Sir. But then, you didn't really need the confirmation on it.  Man, thought if I threw out an easy one we'd get somebody else in on it, but it looks like everyone's stubborn!


----------



## ScareFX

Sinister said:


> Don't know where Scarey ambled off to...


I'm still around Sin. But I've been working on a honey-do project before the holiday's. Finished up a half-bath remodel yesterday. Did my first tile job as part of the project. Turned out pretty good I guess.

What do you have for us this round?


----------



## Sinister

Sounds cool too me. Say, would you like to do another tile job...?  

Anyway, here's my pix:

"Maaaann, **** Johnny Depp! I could've played Captain Jack Sparrow better than that girlie-man could have!"


----------



## ScareFX

Don't know the film but is that Christopher Lee?


----------



## Sinister

No, my friend, it isn't Vlad Dracula we see looking like an extra from *Peter Pan.* Sorry, man. 

You probably do know the film, like me, it's probably been a long time since you saw the thing. I will say that it came out in the early-mid eighties, had a bunch of B-Movie extras and dealt with in some form or another all four of the Universal Monster main staples. It also had a sequel, if that helps any.


----------



## Sinister

Okay, let's try for clue number two: It stars folks like Zach Galligan, Miles O Keefe and the ultra cute Debra Foreman.


----------



## dougspaulding

That's all I needed. *Waxwork*. Miles O'Keefe is my lookalike, you know.


----------



## Sinister

I thought you told me your look-a-like was Christopher Lambert, whilst I thought you looked more like a blonde Jeffery Combs? 

You are right, my friend, it is *Waxwork.* Your go.


----------



## dougspaulding

Now here's the movie:

(Image removed to free up space)


----------



## Sinister

It's either a Conehead after an all-night drinking and brawling binge, or a reject from a Charles Band film. Either way, I'm going to need some clues on this one.


----------



## dougspaulding

After a car crash, a man keeps his wife's head alive in his laboratory. As if this weren't enough, an evil beast pounds and screams from a locked room adjacent to the lab.

A sci-fi film from 1962. Now guess away!


----------



## Zombie-F

Ha! It's even a classic MST3K episode... you can only speak of:

*The Brain That Wouldn't Die*


----------



## dougspaulding

You are correct, my fine Hungarian zombie, and a classic it is.


----------



## Zombie-F

Hmmm... ok my turn, eh?

I can't think of a really obscure flick at the moment, so here's an easy one for ya:


----------



## dougspaulding

*Horror of Dracula*


----------



## Zombie-F

All too easy. Your turn again.


----------



## dougspaulding

Here's a tricky one - it's from a movie that isn't out yet!

(Image removed to free up space)


----------



## Zombie-F

Here's a stab in the dark... Bloodrayne?


----------



## dougspaulding

No.


----------



## Sinister

I'm stumped, too. But I'm also going to go off on a limb and say *Underworld: Evolutions.*


----------



## RAXL

Boy, I don't know what the hell it's from, but that chick is HOT.


----------



## dougspaulding

You think that's hot - here's another picture of her. I'll just post the link, not the photo, as this is a family board.

http://membres.lycos.fr/guiguibeaud/hpbimg/jenna_dewan_l1.jpeg

Of course her name will give a clue to the film, which y'all seem to need, anyway.


----------



## dougspaulding

Sinister said:


> I'm stumped, too. But I'm also going to go off on a limb and say *Underworld: Evolutions.*


No.


----------



## Zombie-F

Another shot in the dark...

Hostel?


----------



## dougspaulding

No - but isn't this fun!


----------



## Sinister

Here the guessing ends. I saw a trailer for it this past week and I knew the face seemed awfully familiar.

She's playing a nerd (unbelievable, I know, but just bear with me) who is tormented by her class mates, a joke goes awry and she's killed. It would seem that she had been fooling around with black magic before her demise, and returns from the grave as an ultra-hot living dead girl, anxious to score bloody vengeance aginst her former tormentors.

The name of the movie is *Tamara* and the chica's name is Jenna Dewan.


----------



## dougspaulding

You are correct (that means it's your turn).


----------



## Sinister

No funny caption this time, but this particular scene and the subsequent actions that follow it are the only good things about this movie.


----------



## Sinister

'Tis clue time, methinks.

This lycanthropic mess has easily the most ludicrous looking CGI werewolf to date, and stars a well known name from the *Friday the 13th* franchise.

For a lifetime supply of *turtle wax and Rice-A-Roni,* name this dog turd!

(*Snoogins!  )


----------



## Sinister

Give up? I'll post the answer when the first person cries "Uncle."


----------



## dougspaulding

I give up!


----------



## Sinister

*Dark Wolf.* Iguess it's my go still, I'll try not to make the next one so difficult. I should realize by now that no one is as masochistic as I seem to be with movies that involve Werewolves.


----------



## Sinister

"So what exactly is it that you're not saying, Vulnavia? You mean I don't look pimpin' with these bad threads and the Beatles hairdo?"


----------



## Sinister

A clue? Price gallops around the countryside as a witchfinder general who "tries witches" in more ways than one. Eventually his shenanigans get him in trouble, as it always does with self-righteous nut-cases, and this film ends in a violent bloodbath. Not one of his best, but certainly not because of him. Price is always the ****!


----------



## dougspaulding

*The Conqueror Worm*, AKA *Witchfinder General* was one of his better films, I thought.


----------



## Sinister

Your move. DS.


----------



## dougspaulding

(Image removed to free up space)


----------



## Sinister

Definitely a period peice. I'm going to say *Blacula.*


----------



## dougspaulding

Sorry.


----------



## Sinister

*Count Yorga*?


----------



## dougspaulding

Sorry.

(Clue: Think Lee)


----------



## Sinister

Then it's either *Dracula AD 1972* or *The Satanic Rites orf Dracula.* I'm going with the former.


----------



## dougspaulding

Wrong - it's the latter, *The Satanic Rites orf Dracula*.

Orf?

I don't know whether you won or not. Oh, well, go anyway.


----------



## Sinister

Mispell one word and everyone rides ya about it; mispell an entire post and no one sez jack. Something wrong with that. Mine, was due to haste...

Victims await Alien impregnation in the sacrificial chamber under a pyramid in Antarctica, that suddenly came into satellite view of Weyland-Wutani Corporation in this film that was released by...waitasec, that was *Alien vs. Predator,* and this pix doesn't come from that film.


----------



## dougspaulding

*Invasion of the Hot Legs*?


----------



## Sinister

Nope, think more in the vein of the last pix you posted.


----------



## Sinister

Vampires, Kung-Fu fightin', and a very tired looking Peter Cushing. That's the clue. Go at it guys!


----------



## dougspaulding

*The Legend of the 7 Golden Vampires*?


----------



## Sinister

Kee-Rect!


----------



## dougspaulding

(Image removed to free up space)


----------



## dougspaulding

I say "such a headache!"


----------



## TipoDeemin

Man, I'm sucking it up lately on the games forum.  I have no idea, and again, I pester for a hint.


----------



## dougspaulding

You know, it's been so long, I don't even know if _I_ can remember the movie! I'll think on it for a spell.


----------



## dougspaulding

Yeah - I think _I_ need a hint!


----------



## dougspaulding

(Image removed to free up space)


----------



## Zombie-F

Cabin Fever... and I think it's a production still! This isn't a shot from a movie.


----------



## dougspaulding

You are correct on your first assumption, and _probably_ correct on your second as far as I know - your turn.


----------



## dougspaulding

*House By the Cemetary*! _That's_ the picture I forgot this morning! Dadburn it!


----------



## Zombie-F

Ok, my turn... Here you go:


----------



## dougspaulding

I'm thinking it's gotta be one of three I have in my mind. I'll go with my instincts - *The Raven* (1963)?


----------



## Zombie-F

Bam! Correct on your first try.


----------



## dougspaulding

I'm only posting this one because of my "tirade". You all know it:


----------



## scarface

Well, I know it is NOT "the greatest slasher film of them all." LOL!!!!


----------



## dougspaulding

That's right - it's not!


----------



## VtheVamp

shaun of the dead!


----------



## dougspaulding

Hi Vanessa! And welcome back - it's been awhile! Nice to see you again.

You are correct. Go.

(Nice lips, by the way)


----------



## VtheVamp

mwah !!! thanks!

OK here we go what movie is this from?


----------



## ScareFX

VtheVamp said:


> mwah !!! thanks!
> 
> OK here we go what movie is this from?


 How about Dawn Of The Dead 2004?


----------



## VtheVamp

yep yep your up


----------



## Sinister

As always, it's good to see you around here, Vanessa. It's also good to see someone else playing this besides me, Scary and Tipo.


----------



## ScareFX

OK. How about this one?

"It really stinks down there."


----------



## TipoDeemin

I'm gonna go with Evil Dead, as I'm thinking this is a shot from the infamous tree violation scene.


----------



## ScareFX

Good guess Tipo but no.

This film is much, much more recent.


----------



## Sinister

I'm going to go with one of the more recent *Invasion of the Bodysnatchers* films.


----------



## ScareFX

Sin, another good guess but no. 

"Afraid of the dark? You will be."


----------



## Sinister

Well then, I'm gonna need another clue, bro.


----------



## ScareFX

No prob Sin.  Here's two. 

It's from the director a film that lost in a Quarter-Final of the Horror Movie Death Match.

And the quote in my most recent post is one of the tag lines in IMDB.


----------



## VtheVamp

alone in the dark?


----------



## VtheVamp

Sinister said:


> As always, it's good to see you around here, Vanessa. It's also good to see someone else playing this besides me, Scary and Tipo.


*mwah*


----------



## ScareFX

VtheVamp said:


> alone in the dark?


Good guess but no.


----------



## ScareFX

Another Clue?

Released in 2005.


----------



## DeathTouch

House of wax


----------



## ScareFX

House of Wax is another good guess and it was released in 2005 but I'm afraid that's still not it.


----------



## ScareFX

OK maybe I made a bad selection here since the movie has only been released on DVD in the UK. But this an excellent horror movie. Do yourself a favor and DO NOT download the trailers NOR read any reviews. Just see "*The Descent*(2005)" at the first chance you get.

EDIT:
Apparently it made its US debut at Sundance and will hit US theaters in the spring. Go see it!!


----------



## VtheVamp

ScareFX said:


> OK maybe I made a bad selection here since the movie has only been released on DVD in the UK. But this an excellent horror movie. Do yourself a favor and DO NOT download the trailers NOR read any reviews. Just see "*The Descent*(2005)" at the first chance you get.
> 
> EDIT:
> Apparently it made its US debut at Sundance and will hit US theaters in the spring. Go see it!!


silly! But go again seeing that we dont get out much. lol


----------



## ScareFX

:googly: OK. This one I know folks have seen.


----------



## DeathTouch

Constantine


----------



## Sinister

ScareFX said:


> OK maybe I made a bad selection here since the movie has only been released on DVD in the UK. But this an excellent horror movie. Do yourself a favor and DO NOT download the trailers NOR read any reviews. Just see "*The Descent*(2005)" at the first chance you get.
> 
> EDIT:
> Apparently it made its US debut at Sundance and will hit US theaters in the spring. Go see it!!


I've heard so much good stuff about this flick and am totally pissed that I can't get my hands on a copy of it. How did you manage this, Wood? On second thought, maybe I shouldn't ask. Just PM me, bro.


----------



## ScareFX

DeathTouch said:


> Constantine


Yes indeed DT. Your turn buddy.


----------



## DeathTouch

Ok, I am not sure about the rules to your game. If I break them, please tell me. Anyway, here is a movie that my parents wouldn't let me watch as a kid but I watched it anyway. It scared me to death.
What is it. I hope I updated the picture right.


----------



## DeathTouch

You guys having problems with this one, or are you playing "mess with Deathtouch."


----------



## ScareFX

I'll need hint on this one.


----------



## DeathTouch

The move was first viewed in 1979 as per IMDb. The image that you are seeing, if you can’t tell, is a baby bear that floated down the stream; more of a mutant cub. The cause of his deformity was mercury that was dumped in the water. One of the main characters found the baby bears, cubs, and decided to hold on to them. But not realizing until later who was looking for the cubs.(Yep, guess who) Do you need more hints?


----------



## Sinister

*The Prophecy*


----------



## DeathTouch

I will accept that answer. The movie is just called “Prophecy”. “The Prophecy” is about the war in heaven. Ok, Sinister your turn.


----------



## ScareFX

DeathTouch said:


> The move was first viewed in 1979 as per IMDb. The image that you are seeing, if you can't tell, is a baby bear that floated down the stream; more of a mutant cub. The cause of his deformity was mercury that was dumped in the water. One of the main characters found the baby bears, cubs, and decided to hold on to them. But not realizing until later who was looking for the cubs.(Yep, guess who) Do you need more hints?


That was a hell of a hint there DT!


----------



## Sinister

DeathTouch said:


> I will accept that answer. The movie is just called "Prophecy". "The Prophecy" is about the war in heaven. Ok, Sinister your turn.


I wasn't sure about the "The" part so I added it just to be on the safe side. I'll post something in another day or so. Just haven't thought of what it might be yet.

In the latter film you mention DT, I know all about it. Viggo Mortenson turns out one of his best roles ever as the Fallen Angel, Lucifer. "Little. Tommy. Dagget...all those times you kept a light on afraid I was under the bed, and guess what? I was!" I paraphrase, of course. Good stuff!


----------



## DeathTouch

ScareFX said:


> That was a hell of a hint there DT!


If I knew that Sinister was that good, I wouldn't of made it so easy.


----------



## Sinister

All you had to say was "mutant cub" and I would have nailed it. My first guess was going to be *Ghoulies.*


----------



## ScareFX

DeathTouch said:


> If I knew that Sinister was that good, I wouldn't of made it so easy.


Sinister is good. Real good. A Master of this topic for sure.


----------



## DeathTouch

That is good. Then I am ready for the next one. Bring it on Sinister.


----------



## Sinister

Thanks for the compliment guys! I will continue to post some of the best flicks for you all and of course, answer yours when I don't think I'm hogging all the fun. With that, here goes another:

That Linda Blair thing never quite works for anyone else...


----------



## DeathTouch

Is that Queen of the Damned?


----------



## Sinister

Good guess, DT, but sadly, it isn't. If you guys need a clue, just sing out.


----------



## DeathTouch

Alright, I will buy a clue.


----------



## Sinister

Consider it bought. 

This Horror film stars yet another semi-wretched musician who actually does a decent job with his part in the film (Unlike many others I can name) it's not an Academy Award winning performance, or a stellar peice of celluloid, but it's pretty good nonetheless. It's a throwback to all those anthology movies like *Tales From the Crypt, Vault of Horror* and *Dr. Terror's House of Horrors.* The lovely actress covered in red that you see in the pix of this round has different aliases, her nick name is "Bouff." Bouff is giving birth to a monster in this film after a kinky one night stand with the musician. Hope that helps some.


----------



## ScareFX

Good clue Sin. A little research turned up the *Cradle of Fear*? I've never seen it. Worth the rental?

Emily Booth is quite attractive.


----------



## DeathTouch

No way. Every time I type that name out I got nothing but porn. I thought that can't be it. But I was going to say another movie.


----------



## Sinister

ScareFX said:


> Good clue Sin. A little research turned up the *Cradle of Fear*? I've never seen it. Worth the rental?
> 
> Emily Booth is quite
> attractive.


That would be the one, dude! Yeah, it's worth at least one viewing. I mean, it isn't like it's going to shoot to the top of your most wanted Horror flicks of all-time or anything, but I guess it's worth a gander, if you want to see if that 13 year-old look-a-like, untalented lead singer of *Cradle of Filth,* Dani Filth, has any acting ability or not. COF was always one of those bands you watch for their videoes. Mute the volume, and put on the music of your choice and just watch the visuals.

Oh, and Bouff is VERY attractive, I do agree. :googly: In fact, here's another pix of the delectable Emily!


----------



## ScareFX

Dang! Thanks for that extra image Sin :googly: I'll check that out.

Here's one for DT. He should know this one.


----------



## DeathTouch

Maybe I need to be in the Scary Kid movie thread. I have not a clue what movie that is. I thought it was terminator 2, but that can't be it.


----------



## ScareFX

DeathTouch said:


> Maybe I need to be in the Scary Kid movie thread. I have not a clue what movie that is. I thought it was terminator 2, but that can't be it.


LOL Scary Kid Movie thread? I love it.

No, you mentioned this film in another post.


----------



## Sinister

That's about all I need as far as a clue goes: *Queen of the Damned,* perchance?


----------



## ScareFX

Afraid not. Need to go back just a bit farther in DT's posts.


----------



## DeathTouch

I am going to say Emily Booth. Does this mean your going to post a picture of her too ScareFX. Whooaaaaa. I could do Emily Booth all day. Ops, potty mouth. I mean could talk about Emily Booth movies all day.

Hum, I mentioned it before...The Prophecy perhaps.


----------



## ScareFX

DeathTouch said:


> Hum, I mentioned it before...The Prophecy perhaps.


Not The Prophecy but you have mentioned it.


----------



## Sinister

*House of Wax?*


----------



## DeathTouch

I was going to say House of Wax. And that is what I said before. I must be like that women on the show "Medium" I knew what the answer was before it happens. Scary stuff folks.


----------



## ScareFX

Sinister said:


> *House of Wax?*


Correct!

But I did not think it was a good movie. Not very scary and not very original. Everything was so predictable.

I love this quote about it.

"Paris Hilton is the least of the film's problems, and when Paris Hilton is the least of your problems, you know you're in trouble."


----------



## ScareFX

OK Sinister. Dig thru your archives for a new pic.


----------



## Sinister

Two of the most dangerous things to men everywhere: A chick with a gun and a lot of sharp teeth!


----------



## Sinister

A clue? One of those lycanthropic films that had had some potential (It really wasn't all bad) but dropped the ball when it came to the finish line. It had some plotline about some folks becoming were-creatures through injection rather than a bite or a curse. Of course, there's always one that wants to get all high and mighty moralistic and the fun is ruined for everyone else. Such is the case in a lot of movies like this where there's a group mentality going on.


----------



## dougspaulding

Might it possibly be *Werewolf*, the imaginatively named lycan cheese from 1996? I know that one involved injections.


----------



## Sinister

Sorry, man, think earlier.


----------



## Sinister

Anyone else wanna venture a guess before I give another clue?


----------



## dougspaulding

The only other werewolf film which features an injection, of which I am aware, is *I Was a Teenage Werewolf*, and clearly it's not that one.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

dougspaulding said:


> The only other werewolf film which features an injection, of which I am aware, is *I Was a Teenage Werewolf*, and clearly it's not that one.


They also used injections in "An American Werewolf in Paris".
If you classify this as "Horror"?


----------



## DeathTouch

Underworld or the new Underworld


----------



## SpectreTTM

The Island or Dr. Moreau?


----------



## dougspaulding

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> They also used injections in "An American Werewolf in Paris".


Ah, yes - a forgettable film. That would explain why I forgot it!


----------



## dougspaulding

*An American Werewolf in Paris*?


----------



## Sinister

dougspaulding said:


> *An American Werewolf in Paris*?


All very good guesses, especially that one. No, this flick is no where near that bad. This film has stars formerly from such flicks as *Hellraiser III: Hell on Earth, Lethal Weapon 2, New Jack City* and *Warlock 3.*


----------



## dougspaulding

*Howling 6*?


----------



## Sinister

You're getting warmer...


----------



## DeathTouch

Smokey and the Bandit 2...Hell Sinister give me another clue.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That was a hard one and took some research!

Paula Marshall in
Full Eclipse, '93 TV movie

Never seen it, but now interested.
Jeff

You can go here for the show preview...
http://videodetective.com/home.asp?PublishedID=4688


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ok,
Here we go....









and is a Horror Movie


----------



## Sinister

*When a Stranger Calls.*

As far as the former movie goes, you got it FE. This must have been one of those HBO deals, because I thought the sex scene with Mario Van Peebles and Patsy Kensit was a bit too explicit for prime time TV, especially from that era.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Dang Sinister! 
I was hoping to throw everyone off with current movie instead of an oldy!
Crap:xbones:


----------



## Sinister

ScareFX said:


> Sinister is good. Real good. A Master of this topic for sure.


I guess Scary nailed it, eh? 

Actually, I saw a preview for this when I went to see *Underworld: Evolution* a few weeks ago. It looked more like a limited direct to home video release as opposed to a theatrical wide release. For some reason, it stuck in my head, go figure.

Here's my pix:

"Jesus, kid! There's no need to get this bent out of shape; I just put the rock in your 'Trick or Treat' bag as a joke!"


----------



## Sinister

Clue time: It's the lovely Asia Argento's first film.


----------



## Sinister

Clue#2: It has something to do with an evil creature trying to come out of a TV screen. The thing infects one of the actors and much like a zombie's virulent bite, the turned makes more like it. It's a sequel by the way.


----------



## TipoDeemin

Wow, even after both of those clues, I have no idea what this is. It must be one I haven't seen.


----------



## claymud

OH! I think I saw the Ad on Scream... I can't rember the name though... Curses! Somthing like Deadlytub or somthing isn't it?


----------



## Sinister

Thanks guys for at least guessing, but no. The first one takes place in a theater. There's songs on the soundtrack by the likes of Billy Idol and *Motley Crue.*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I'm trying really hard not to Google!!!
How about Leprechaun?

Jeff


----------



## Sinister

Sorry, Jeff. Think more along the lines of Italy instead of Ireland.


----------



## DeathTouch

It is not Halloween is it?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sinister said:


> Sorry, Jeff. Think more along the lines of Italy instead of Ireland.


That went over my head


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sinister said:


> Sorry, Jeff. Think more along the lines of Italy instead of Ireland.


This is an italian film?


----------



## Sinister

Kryptonoff probably has it. Yes, this abyssmal series has spawned many sequels.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Psss, Kryptonoff is a googler 

Sneaky, sneaky....

Jeff, LOMA.................


----------



## Sinister

I really don't care who does what. If no one has an answer by tomorrow, I will give the answer and we'll move on to the next. Fair enough?


----------



## Sinister

When you reply to a thread, down below the that big blank page you post your reply on is a button that reads "manage attachments." When you load a pix from the net into your "My Pictures" folder, this button browses your folder and you load the attachment directly from your PC. Hope this is helpful. If not I'm uncertain how to explain it any better.  

And you already knew you were right bud, so it's your go.


----------



## heresjohnny

Species?


----------



## DeathTouch

The Thing


----------



## DeathTouch

Ok, this move is an oldie but a goodie. I didn't find too many pictures of it from work, but this is the best I could come up with. What is this movie?


----------



## Sinister

First of all, is it a Horror film? Because it sure doesn't look like one. It looks more like one of those disco era After School Specials, where some nosey kids find out the weird guys next door is actually pretty neat after all; he's just lonely.


----------



## DeathTouch

Does this mean you don't know Sinister? Do you need a hint? Maybe not a freddy movie but it has ghosts.


----------



## Sinister

Contrary to popular belief, I do not know every Horror film that comes down the pike. I know quite a few, but this one eludes me. I sense a little animosity in your post DT. I was only trying to be funny. Where the Freddy reference comes from I have no idea either (Maybe Kryptonoff's avvie?) Believe me man, no offense was meant and if any was taken, I am sorry. To placate you, yes, I need a hint.


----------



## DeathTouch

Ah, your medium powers are great Sinister. I just got back from the councilor, and not for anger issues as one might guess. LOL. You don’t owe me any apologies. Anyway, the movie was made in 1979. The movie db lists it, but no pictures. I was lucky to get that one. Anyway, you know me and clues, the two kids shown in the picture are chasing down a riddle made by a ghost. The ghost, just before their demise, was thrown down a well.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ghost Writer?
No idea?

Jeff


----------



## DeathTouch

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Ghost Writer?
> No idea?
> 
> Jeff


Thats not it(Eddie Murphy)

It scares me when Sinister doesn't know a movie. Maybe I should pick another.


----------



## DeathTouch

Why do I have a feeling I am going to get pelted by popcorn on this one.

This is the riddle that they had to figure out. I edited for your protection.

"Sleeping lies the murdered lass, vainly cries the [edited], when the two shall be as one, the spirits journey will be done."


----------



## DeathTouch

The girl is from The Poor boy and did a little directing. The boy is from from Howling III, but nothing you would know. But it says that he died on Dec 5th 1990. Oh the ghost played Janet in Perfect Fit.


----------



## DeathTouch

You may cheat...


----------



## DeathTouch

Ok, I give you another clue. I hope that this does it. This is what Rotten Tomatoes says about the movie. 

When Alexander and his family move into an old southern mansion, they discover strange forces and unsolved mysteries lurking there. Soon Alexander is knee-deep in an adventure involving witchcraft, a lost fortune in diamonds and an encounter with a crazed caretaker with murder on his mind.


----------



## DeathTouch

Better yet. I am going to tell you the movie name. The first one to reply with the answer wins and gets to take over. Ready? The movie is called "Child of Glass."


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ah, is it "Child of Glass"?

Jeff


----------



## DeathTouch

You win! Big winner. Yahhhhhhh!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Here we go!










I think this should be an easy one?

Jeff


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

No hint's yet, and kinda close!

Well ,ok....
It was filmed in the 90's


Jeff


----------



## Sinister

One of my all time favorite Vampire movies: *John Carpenter's Vampires.*

I don't understand why this film is so much aligned against. A lot of people who I have discussed the movie with have also read the book and state this as the reason. My take is just the opposite. This is one of the few times I think the movie surpasses the book. John Steakley's novel isn't very good (Where is he these days? Hmmmm...) no matter what anyone tries to tell you. Carpenter is a great director, Even the movies others might consider bad are lightyears ahead of many films that more mainstram directors have forced on us. I love this movie and recommend it to those who haven't seen it. However, if your idea of the Undead is these wussy, whiny types who wish they could die, then don't waste your time with it. You aren't going to find Anne Rice's Vamps here. Sorry.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

One of my favorites too, but must say I enjoy Interview as well (wasn't fond of Cruise's role though).

You're up!

Jeff


----------



## Sinister

I actually liked *Interview With the Vampire,* both the movie and the book. Rice lost me after _The Vampire Lestat._ Vampires are supposed to be monsters, not candy asses.

I'll post a pix later when I can actually think of one that hasn't been posted yet.


----------



## TipoDeemin

Sinister said:


> I actually liked *Interview With the Vampire,* both the movie and the book. Rice lost me after _The Vampire Lestat._ Vampires are supposed to be monsters, not candy asses.
> 
> I'll post a pix later when I can actually think of one that hasn't been posted yet.


I also liked Vampires. And yes, I've read the book, but I agree that the movie was waaaaay better than the book. The book was just an okay read, and there were a lot of times where I had to question whether this was really what the movie was based on or not. Then I'd flip the book closed and look at the cover, which reassured me in big, bold lettering that it was.

I am convinced that this was not a case of "watch the movie first, hate the book." This was a case of "mediocre book, good movie."

That being said, I was huge on Anne Rice when I was younger. I'm not nearly as big on her newer stuff, but it took her a lot longer to lose me than it did Sinister. So I admit to liking the angsty vampire stuff. 

However, Sinister's totally right: "Vampires are supposed to be monsters, not candy asses."

Stupid Tale of the Body Thief...


----------



## Sinister

TipoDeemin said:


> I also liked Vampires. And yes, I've read the book, but I agree that the movie was waaaaay better than the book. The book was just an okay read, and there were a lot of times where I had to question whether this was really what the movie was based on or not. Then I'd flip the book closed and look at the cover, which reassured me in big, bold lettering that it was.
> 
> I am convinced that this was not a case of "watch the movie first, hate the book." This was a case of "mediocre book, good movie."
> 
> Stupid Tale of the Body Thief...


You are the first person EVER Tipo, that I've "met" who feels the same way I do about this. I couldn't believe that these two were the same when I read it myself. Only one other book I can think of that made me feel the same way was Gary Bradner's book *The Howling* as opposed to Joe Dante's film. Dante's cinematic tour de force is great where Bradner's book...Well, just to be nice, I'll say it wasn't very well written.

Agreed wholeheartedly on _Tale of the Body Thief._ I gave Rice all the way to _Memnoch, the Devil_ and just couldn't take anymore. When I read the third one, I figured she would make up for it in book number four. I was absolutely wrong. I gave the series one more chance and it didn't pan out. Though not the worst series ever, it sank into mediocrity pretty quick after her sophomore effort, _The Vampire Lestat._

Allright, here comes my pic.

Yummy!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

My friend, I'm going to need a hint.
What type of movie?

Jeff


----------



## DeathTouch

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> My friend, I'm going to need a hint.
> What type of movie?
> 
> Jeff


Maybe you need a closer look FE. LOL.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

DeathTouch said:


> Maybe you need a closer look FE. LOL.


So, what you're telling me is, you know what the pic is from, right? LOL

Jeff


----------



## DeathTouch

No, but I would like too...LOL.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The Tide box throws me off:googly: 

Jeff


----------



## DeathTouch

Wow, I didn't even see the tide box. I was looking at the other one.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

DeathTouch said:


> Wow, I didn't even see the tide box. I was looking at the other one.


My Friend, that was sarcasm


----------



## DeathTouch

Oh, no sir. Like I said, I never saw the tide box.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I have a good idea I haven't seen this one, I think I'd remember?:googly: 

Jeff


----------



## DeathTouch

I think if I had seen it, I would only had caught the tail end of it. LOL.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

DeathTouch said:


> I think if I had seen it, I would only had caught the tail end of it. LOL.


You are a bad influence! 

Jeff


----------



## Sinister

Okay, you guys are funny, I'll give ya that. But it would seem that a more underlying issue exists here. To wit, a clue:

A Halloween party in a reputed haunted morturary. The party-goer's come to realize that it really is, albeit all too late. This is the role that Linnea Quigley is second best known, the first of course is *Return of the Living Dead.*

Name this film!


----------



## dougspaulding

It sounds like a movie I'm afraid I didn't care for: *Night of the Demons*.

Am I right?


----------



## Sinister

Your turn, DS. That is indeed the film.


----------



## dougspaulding

Image removed to free up space.


----------



## heresjohnny

Hellraiser


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

heresjohnny said:


> Hellraiser


You beat me to it!


----------



## heresjohnny

I owed you one


----------



## dougspaulding

heresjohnny said:


> Hellraiser


 Of course - your turn.


----------



## heresjohnny

Here it is...


----------



## DeathTouch

I know 13 ghosts. But I want to pass mine to Sinister!


----------



## heresjohnny

Right. Your (or Sinisters) turn.


----------



## DeathTouch

I think it is more fun if Sinister gives out the movie for me, since sinister is the master and I really suck at it. So I pass it to Sinister! Go to it Sinister...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

DeathTouch said:


> I think it is more fun if Sinister gives out the movie for me, since sinister is the master and I really suck at it. So I pass it to Sinister! Go to it Sinister...


If you win, that's what you get....
Come on ya sissy!

Jeff


----------



## DeathTouch

You guess hurt my feelings. That is if I had them.


----------



## dougspaulding

kryptonoff said:


> somone please take a turn....


Why not?


----------



## heresjohnny

The Mummy?


----------



## krypt

CRAP! i was waiting for DT to say go ahead..... i lost a freebie turn..........


----------



## dougspaulding

heresjohnny said:


> The Mummy?


No.


----------



## dougspaulding

kryptonoff said:


> CRAP! i was waiting for DT to say go ahead..... i lost a freebie turn..........


See what you get for procrastinating!

Let that be a lesson to you.


----------



## heresjohnny

Ughh! I have seen this!

The Mummy Returns?


----------



## dougspaulding

No, the Mummy doesn't do _anything_ in this movie. Think djinn.


----------



## heresjohnny

Oh. I keep thinking the end of the Mummy where the mummy falls into the pool of the dead, or whatever it was called. Is this the Wishmaster, where they first bring that guy back to life? I'll make this my last guess and give someone else a turn.


----------



## dougspaulding

Yes, it _is_ *Wishmaster*. Have a turn.


----------



## heresjohnny

View attachment 471


----------



## Hella

Is that Ju-On? the japanese version of the Grudge


----------



## heresjohnny

I pretty sure it was from the Grudge, but that is close enough for me. You're up Hella!


----------



## Hella

Okay let's see if this works


----------



## krypt

people under the stairs?


----------



## Hella

Yes! 
Your turn Kryptonoff


----------



## krypt

here we go i hope this works


----------



## Sinister

*Maximum Overdrive.*

This scene was funny where the Coke can shoots out and pegs the dude in the sack while the kids are laughing at him. They don't laugh for too long when cans shoot out at them and a steamroller comes along and squashes a few of them flat.


----------



## Sinister

"See This Face Ya Punk Bitches?!? You Damn Well Better Remember It, Because It's The One You're Gonna See Looking At You Over Your Shoulder When You're Awake Or Asleep!!!"


----------



## DeathTouch

Sinister is a walking talking movie db. I wish I was that good.


----------



## Sinister

A clue then:

An end of the world scenario. Something is driving people crazy and there are monsters unimaginable lurking around every corner. If you haven't seen this cinematic masterpeice, do yourself a favor and check it out now.


----------



## TipoDeemin

I want to say In the Mouth of Madness, but it's been so long since I've seen it, I feel like I'm taking a shot in the dark.


----------



## krypt

is that mark hamill?


----------



## Sinister

Tipo, my dear, your shot in the dark is 100% on target. It is the great John Carpenter classic *In the Mouth of Madness.* Way to go Tipo!  

Sorry, krypt that isn't Hamill. It's Sam Neill turning out one of his best career performances. If you haven't seen this, like I said before, do yourself a favor and pick it up. You won't be sorry.


----------



## krypt

i thought it was sam neil until my brother convinced me it wasnt .....and yes ive seen the movie and your right it is great just dont remember that str8 jacket scene to tell ya the truth i think i only saw lil over half of it ...im gonna have to buy somtime


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

kryptonoff said:


> and yes ive seen the movie and your right it is great just dont remember that str8 jacket scene


I agree with both statements 

Jeff


----------



## Sinister

Let me see if I can refresh you guys memory:

Sam Neill at the very first of the movie is dragged into the asylum kicking, screaming and fighting. He kicks one of the orderlies in the nads and they drag him to a cell where he screams that he's not insane and "...Sorry about the balls! It was a lucky shot, that's all!" He is then, along with the rest of the asylum's inmates, tortured by having to listen to The Carpenters over the soundsystem. That pix is from after the balls shot.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sinister said:


> Let me see if I can refresh you guys memory:
> 
> Sam Neill at the very first of the movie is dragged into the asylum kicking, screaming and fighting. He kicks one of the orderlies in the nads and they drag him to a cell where he screams that he's not insane and "...Sorry about the balls! It was a lucky shot, that's all!" He is then, along with the rest of the asylum's inmates, tortured by having to listen to The Carpenters over the soundsystem. That pix is from after the balls shot.


That refreshed my memory!

Jeff


----------



## krypt

maybe i saw a different version ...is that the opening scene? the very first thing in movie is crazy scene?


----------



## TipoDeemin

Here's a slightly more obscure one:


----------



## krypt

the gate


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

kryptonoff said:


> the gate


You beat me again!!!!


----------



## dougspaulding

Sinister said:


> He is then, along with the rest of the asylum's inmates, tortured by having to listen to The Carpenters over the soundsystem.


_Tortured? *Carpenters*?_ Blasphemer! *The Carpenters* rock!

Next thing I know, you'll be insultin' Manilow - or even (gasp) *Air Supply*!

"When I was young I'd listen to the radio, waitin' for my favourite song..."


----------



## Sinister

Hmmmm...You've just went through an intense supernatural experience that would have unhinged most people, had the **** kicked out of you, tossed into an asylum in a straight jacket where you can't get out and then to add insult to injury, they put on The Carpenters with no way of turning that **** off...Yep, that sounds like torture of the worst kind to me!


----------



## TipoDeemin

You got it, Kryptonoff! I didn't realize that one would be so easy.


----------



## Sinister

Get ta postin' that pix, Krypt!


----------



## Sinister

Sorry I haven't replied, I figured that was Hauer and I think I might know the film. Is it *Omega Doom?*


----------



## Sinister

Is it a Horror movie? I know it isn't *The Hitcher* or *Salems Lot* because the hair is all wrong. It can't be *Bone Daddy* either. If it isn't a Horror film, it's in the wrong category. Maybe we need to start a Non-Horror Movie Picture Game...

I'm going to guess *The Osterman Weekend.*


----------



## krypt

yeah its a horror movie......im gonna go ahead and tell what it is since probs are arising..............its well unless you wanna keep guessing ?

its split second


----------



## Sinister

Damn. No wonder I couldn't get it. I tried watching it because of Hauer once and realized that even he couldn't save this monstrosity, so I switched it off less than half way through. Still your turn, krypt.


----------



## krypt

naw sinister you go ahead you kept this thread active


----------



## Sinister

Very well then. I keep wondering what has happened to others who have played this. I think I pissed Death Touch off. Hibla, Tipo, Spaulding...I just don't know.

Lets see who gets this one:

"HOLY ****! So it is true what they say that watching an Uwe Boll film will make you go blind and ugly!"


----------



## DeathTouch

No, you didn't **** me off sinister. You are so damn good at this game that I thought it was a good idea for me to let the masters play. Plus, I thought init. that you were a hot chick because of the icon next to your name. Everyone in the chat room cleared that up thought. They told me they thought the same thing at first, but that you are really a guy. So, I was confussed enough to just watch. But I still wish you were the chick next to your name. She is hot! LOL.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That is too funny DT. Sinister thought I was flirting with him a few months ago


----------



## dougspaulding

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Sinister thought I was flirting with him a few months ago


Well, with that dress on, one never knows.


----------



## Sinister

It's great to know I didn't **** you off, DT. It's never my intention to do that to anyone. If I ever do, ask anyone, they will tell you I am the very first to call truce. That's just what a nice guy I am. I AM A GUY! 

Jeff, is right. I DID think he was flirting with me! 

Spaulding...How could you let my secret out like that...on this of all places! 

The avvie is of Katharine Isabelle of *Ginger Snaps* fame. Here are some smokin' photos of her sans make-up:


----------



## Sinister

And yet another:


----------



## Sinister

Yep, it ain't me! I'm as male as they come.  Maybe I'll change the avvie some day, but right now I like it just fine.

If you haven't seen the *Ginger Snaps* movies, DT or Fright, I recommend that you guys do so. Good stuff!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I did after our encounter


----------



## DeathTouch

Can't I still pretend that you are a hot chick sinister? You know you are my favorite. The others meant nothing to me. LOL. Just joking. And don't change that avvie. The girl is awesome with white brows and hair.


----------



## Sinister

DeathTouch said:


> Can't I still pretend that you are a hot chick sinister? You know you are my favorite. The others meant nothing to me. LOL. Just joking. And don't change that avvie. The girl is awesome with white brows and hair.


Hey, DT whatever gets you through the day. 

Still man, check out *Ginger Snaps* at least. If you like werewolves, I can't recommend it enough. I have always wondered why Kathy and her sister in the film(s) Emily Perkins can't get decent jobs where it pertains to their field of expertise, these chicas are multi-talented. You'll see what I mean when you see these films. Just ask Jeff.


----------



## TipoDeemin

I'm here, I'm here! I've just been really busy with work... And if I'm not at least 70% certain I know what the picture is from, I won't even hazard a guess. 

That picture, by the way, is gonna drive me nuts. I _know_ I've seen the movie it's from, but I can't remember which movie it is.


----------



## Sinister

Tipo, my dear, it's good to see you on this thread again! I would hate to drive you away with a hard flick, so I will now give out a clue.

This zombie movie is from Down Under. It took a couple of years for it to reach American shores, although it had a wide release elsewhere. It stars a cast of almost total unknowns. Good in most places, and a little preposterous in others. Overall, a fun ride.


----------



## Sinister

Another one just for Krypt!

"Hey Jack, calm down man! I'm upset about them cancelling the new Martin Short comedy hour before the first program is aired too, but I'm not _THAT_ upset!"


----------



## Sinister

You got it on the nosey! and the "S" is the correct spelling of that title.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

American werewolf in london


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Here we go....


----------



## DeathTouch

X-files?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sorry DT!

And Here's a hint - 2004 release


----------



## Sinister

Is it *Satan's Playground*?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Good guess Sinister.

Here's another clue. The DVD was released in March of this year.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Another clue.... is from the UK


----------



## DeathTouch

Uk, now I know. Is it Rocking the Casbah by the Clash?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

DeathTouch said:


> Uk, now I know. Is it Rocking the Casbah by the Clash?


You ,my friend, are one Scary dude

Try again!


----------



## DeathTouch

I take that as a no.

How about a better clue, my friend. Something less scary.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It is similar to Deliverance.
Here's a clip from a preview---
" The unwary viewer should at least be warned to expect a little male rape, bestiality, crucifixion, cross dressing and your usual extreme violence."

Sounds like your kind of movie.


----------



## DeathTouch

If you can't give me a better clue than that I am just going to have to call Sinister in here to guess at your fuddy duddy movie then. I will go pick on someone else in another thread then.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Is your bottom lip sticking out 

Heres a more detailed event----

The film follows cabaret singer Marc Stephens as he finishes up his last performance before setting off for the Christmas period. As he travels along the back roads in his weary tour van, the weather closes in causing his vehicle to breakdown at night amongst thick isolated woodland. It’s not long before Marc meets with Boris, one of the strange locals out looking for his lost dog, who offers to take the singer to Bartel, a lonely but friendly farmer who lives a solitarily life after his wife abandoned him. Bartel welcomes Marc into his home and offers him a warm bed for the night with the promise of repairing his vehicle the very next day. But the kindly farmer seems reluctant to let Marc leave and after a confrontation, Bartel attacks and imprisons the singer, dressing him in his wife’s old clothes and subjecting him to a series of bizarre and humiliating deeds.


----------



## dougspaulding

Didn't recognize the photos, but with the wonderful description, it sounds like *Calvaire*.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You didn't? 
The pictures are supossed to be of the movie...Doh!

You are correct sir! Calvaire aka The Ordeal


----------



## DeathTouch

Ha ha, I couldn't find sinster, so I had to bring out dougspaulding. Next time just Pm the answer to me. LOL.


----------



## dougspaulding

Here you go:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Slither


----------



## DeathTouch

Silent Hill?


----------



## dougspaulding

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Slither


*Slither*, yes.


----------



## dougspaulding

DeathTouch said:


> Silent Hill?


*Silent Hill*, no. You just can't win today, 'Touch.


----------



## DeathTouch

crap! I knew he was right.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ok DT, this is for you!


----------



## Sinister

*The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen.*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Good Job!
I knew this would be a simple task!

Now, stump us all, yeh oh great movie master......


----------



## DeathTouch

Damn it again. I wouldn't not of got it even though I have seen the movie 10,001 times. Got any kidie movies for me to guess. LOL.


----------



## Sinister

And on that cue:

"Why...this blade is so shiny I can see my beautiful curls in it's reflection!"


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

John Carpenters Vampires?


----------



## Sinister

Whilst I admire this persons take on the Vampire film, he's no John Carpenter, god amongst directors that he is. You aren't getting off the hook that easy, Jeff.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Dracula 2000?


----------



## Sinister

No.

I will say this: Dracula isn't involved in this movie at all. To show what a good sport I am, I'll give an early clue. It's sort of a "spin-off" from a Vampire series I admire. Anyone who knows me for any length of time knows that these films pop up in conversation from time to time.

That's all I can give for now. To go any farther and I'll be telling you that the name of it is...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ok, here we go Vampires: Los Muertos?
If wrong again, Am I going in the right direction?


----------



## Sinister

Sorry, dude. You have to travel to the remote fastness of Romania and gay Paree' instead of Mexico for this one.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ok, a far throw "Erotic Vampire in Paris"

I would say that I haven't been here long enough to know your likes.


----------



## Sinister

Fair enough. The name of the series is a little odd as the title characters have little to do with it at all. It's from this series this spin-off derives.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

This took some work!!!
I had to go back and search your old posts but I think I got it.
It appears you enjoied Subspecies.
So, here you go.....Vampire Journals

With all the searching, it looks like I may have to add these to my collection.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

My heads off to you Sin!


----------



## TipoDeemin

Vampire Journals? ...Crap, I have that movie, and I still didn't recognize it...


----------



## Sinister

You're going to have to give me a clue on this one, Jeff. I don't recognize it as anything I've ever seen.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ok, this is the first in a series of movies, I think there were 4.


----------



## wolfen manor

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Ok, this is the first in a series of movies, I think there were 4.


is it re-animator?


----------



## Sinister

wolfen manor said:


> is it re-animator?


I can tell you with 100% certainty that isn't the film. Nobody here could pull off a Herbert West film and me not jump right on it. Besides dude, there's only three of those films.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sinister said:


> I can tell you with 100% certainty that isn't the film. Nobody here could pull off a Herbert West film and me not jump right on it. Besides dude, there's only three of those films.


Sinister is correct.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Need a clue
It was released in 1989.


----------



## Sinister

It looks for all the world like a Charles Band production. Full Moon has a ll sorts of "series." Tell me, am I at least on the right track?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

you are "not so hot chick"!


----------



## Sinister

I'm going to go off in left field here and say, *Puppetmaster.* If that is indeed the answer, I might have to check it out for those cool heads alone. I was put off by the title, that's why I never watched it. Band is a hit or miss type of guy.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You are correct!

I await to see what picture you post next!


----------



## Sinister

You ask, you get:

"Well, Mr. Jones, if you don't want to hold your head still so me an my fellow hygenist can see that bad tooth, then I'll just have to use...an...unh...alternate means...of...ungh...seeing it!"


----------



## Sinister

Your turn again Krypt.


----------



## DeathTouch

Can you make them more easier? Like maybe Disney stuff.


----------



## Sinister

We had a poll about this I believe...


----------



## DeathTouch

Ok, you asked for it. I should had kept my mouth closed. Ok, can anyone tell me what this movie is? Someone is going to deck me for this.


----------



## Sinister

While I see the fairness factor that you speak of Krypt, the object of the game is when someone guesses the pix, they have to take the next turn. If someone guesses right and then doesn't take their turn, the game comes to a halt. we had this problem back when Z started this board. A member started something in the hangman thread and it was MONTHS before it was continued. We try to stop this from happening with the games thread by sticking to sort of a set of rules. I saw something like that happening in the Pix games and stepped in with a poll to try to come up with a viable solution that would be fair to all. Since we more or less voted to continue the games as they should with me stepping in to "rescue" the threads, then I believe in all fairness you should post the next pix. If others want a turn, they'll post.  But since DT has taken a turn instead, we move onward. By the way, DT, is it a Horror film? :googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I hope so, this is the Horror movie picture game, right?


----------



## DeathTouch

Sinister said:


> While I see the fairness factor that you speak of Krypt, the object of the game is when someone guesses the pix, they have to take the next turn. If someone guesses right and then doesn't take their turn, the game comes to a halt. we had this problem back when Z started this board. A member started something in the hangman thread and it was MONTHS before it was continued. We try to stop this from happening with the games thread by sticking to sort of a set of rules. I saw something like that happening in the Pix games and stepped in with a poll to try to come up with a viable solution that would be fair to all. Since we more or less voted to continue the games as they should with me stepping in to "rescue" the threads, then I believe in all fairness you should post the next pix. If others want a turn, they'll post.  But since DT has taken a turn instead, we move onward. By the way, DT, is it a Horror film? :googly:


Yea, some what. More comical. But since you guys really put the presure on me to play I thought I would just throw something out there. Like I said, I really suck at this game. If someone else would prefer to go, I don't mind. Didn't want to start any confussion. I am used to changing the rules to meet my goals.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Could I find this in Horror section if I wanted to buy this?


----------



## DeathTouch

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Could I find this in Horror section if I wanted to buy this?


I can't imagine anyone wanting to own it. So, I never looked to see if it was there. I guess if you are looking for blood and guts, this movies doesn't have it. They try to mess with you and say they have it, but it doesn't. So if you want to go FE, go ahead. Just give me an easy movie. Like some Disney one. Then just PM the answer to me, OK. LOL.


----------



## Dr Morbius

I need a clue.


----------



## DeathTouch

The movie was made in 2001. This is what the movie DB says about it. A dedicated scientist, aided by his clueless wife, rolls up his shirt sleeves and tries to save the world from a radioactive monster...


----------



## Dr Morbius

Is this a Godzilla movie? The only one I know of made in 2001 is GMK : battle of fire, made in Japan. Am I close?


----------



## DeathTouch

Dr Morbius said:


> Is this a Godzilla movie? The only one I know of made in 2001 is GMK : battle of fire, made in Japan. Am I close?


Ahhh, no. No Godzilla, no Godzookee.


----------



## Dr Morbius

The Lost Skeleton of Cadavra? It's the only B-movie like movie made lately that I can think of.


----------



## DeathTouch

Son of Bitch, how did you guess that! You people suck.

Your up Dr. Morbius.


----------



## Dr Morbius

I am a wealth of useless knowledge!!

OK heres one..should be SUPER EASY!


----------



## DeathTouch

All Star wrestling?

Maybe not. How about Darkness?


----------



## Dr Morbius

Nope..Try again


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hey Doc, has this been released just recently?


----------



## wolfen manor

oh man I saw that movie....now what was the name..ugh!


----------



## krypt

is that gellar?(sp) the chick that is


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Now you got me on track, The Grudge!


----------



## Dr Morbius

FE Got it! Yer up!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Here we go!


----------



## DeathTouch

Dr Morbius said:


> FE Got it! Yer up!


Damn it. I thought it was buffy the vampaire nailer.


----------



## Sinister

I have a perfect caption for Jeff's entry: "Puh-Leeze Broth-er! Dawnt drive away until you've felt-uh the healin' pire of Jeezuz runnin' through yore body frum the touch of this here hand-uh!"


----------



## Dr Morbius

Or how about: "Please Mister! Don't drive off untill I get my little finger outta yer nose!"


----------



## dougspaulding

Or how about:

"Five hundred's too much, baby - I can get one over in Thai Town for half that!"


----------



## DeathTouch

Or how about...

"Damn it, Fred told me that this was the nude Car Wash. I can just barely see her boobs. No soup for you! I can get more nudity from the Girl Scout Cookie sales at the high school. Oh, no. My zipper is caught on the turn signal! And I don't need to take a left."


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Too funny! Yet no guess!!
Bunch of slackers!!!


----------



## krypt

the new amityville movie? the remake?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

YOu got it krypt!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You got me, not a clue!


----------



## Dr Morbius

OH! Creepshow 2?


----------



## DeathTouch

How do you cheat at this game? I hate to loose.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Just copy the image and paste it in google...hehe..I would laugh if you really tried that!

Ok...Guess this one.


----------



## TipoDeemin

What Lies Beneath?


----------



## Dr Morbius

TipoDeemin said:


> What Lies Beneath?


Beneath what?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sounds right to me!


----------



## DeathTouch

Dr Morbius said:


> Beneath what?


Have another beer Dr. LOL.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Tipo's right! As for the beer, DT...you buying?


----------



## DeathTouch

Anything for you Dr. I don't know how you drink that bud. That stuff has more after taste than day old horse eggs.


----------



## TipoDeemin

:googly:


----------



## Dr Morbius

DeathTouch said:


> Anything for you Dr. I don't know how you drink that bud. That stuff has more after taste than day old horse eggs.


 I chase it down with day old horse eggs, of coarse!


----------



## Dr Morbius

TipoDeemin said:


> :googly:


I need a clue.


----------



## dougspaulding

*Carnival of Souls* (1962)


----------



## Dr Morbius

dougspaulding said:


> *Carnival of Souls* (1962)


Wow! Thanks for the clue!..YOu made it soo easy!


----------



## dougspaulding

Dr Morbius said:


> Wow! Thanks for the clue!..You made it soo easy!


I was hoping that clue would help. Glad to be of service. Anytime.


----------



## TipoDeemin

DS is of course right.  Your turn, Spaulding!


----------



## dougspaulding

How about a recent (and easy) one:


----------



## Dr Morbius

*Devils Rejects?*


----------



## dougspaulding

No. Here's a clue: think further south.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Texas Chainsaw Massacre?


----------



## dougspaulding

_Very_ further south, but you're on the right track.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Vampires: Los Muertos?


----------



## dougspaulding

Further!


----------



## Sinister

*Wolf Creek*


----------



## dougspaulding

Bingo! (as they say in church)


----------



## Sinister

"Sssshhheeeeiiiittt! No wonder I was having trouble walkin' in these shoes!"


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I truly loved this movie, I had a crush on here when I was younger 
Night of the Comet


----------



## DeathTouch

Oh, no Sinister changed the picture again. Wait, it is still here just without the eyes. I can live with that.

Oh, no FE, I fell in love with her in the Last Starfighter.


----------



## Sinister

Aaahhhh yes! Catherine Mary Stewart. I too had a thing for her back in the day. The problem was I always got the names cunfused between her, Mary Louise Parker and Mary Stuart Masterson. Not the faces though. It was those three word names that threw me for a curve. :googly: 

I plan on using several avvies of the next Mrs. Sinister over the weeks, DT. Stay tuned.   

Incidentally, Jeff, it's your turn man.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Here we go......








This is an easy one!!!!


----------



## Sinister

*Dog Soldiers.*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You got it, But I knew you would!


----------



## Sinister

One of the best lycanthropic films ever made. Neil Marshall, like I said before is one of the saviors of the modern Horror film. I'm going to make a point of meeting him one day.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Do to your recomendations a while back, I purchased both Ginger Snaps and Dog Soldiers. Glad I did


----------



## Sinister

I was correct in my recommendations then, yes? I'm always trying to boost anothers career that I think righteously deserves it. And these two films are some of the best in the bunch. I would never steer you wrong, especially when it comes to Horror films. Also check out *Satan's Little Helper,* Jeff. Not only for that cool ass mask that you're trying to find for me, but it's simply a damn good romp and a revisit to back when horror movies looked fun to make. They didn't have a big budget, but they more than made up for it in spinning a damn good yarn.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Bad news on the mask, I can't find it anywhere. It may show up on eBay sometime this season, you never know.
I'll need to add that one to my list of buys.


----------



## DeathTouch

Sinister said:


> Aaahhhh yes! Catherine Mary Stewart. I too had a thing for her back in the day. The problem was I always got the names cunfused between her, Mary Louise Parker and Mary Stuart Masterson. Not the faces though. It was those three word names that threw me for a curve. :googly:
> 
> I plan on using several avvies of the next Mrs. Sinister over the weeks, DT. Stay tuned.
> 
> Incidentally, Jeff, it's your turn man.


Thank you sinister. I will. I don't know what is about that chick. She seems to have a sl*t factor of 10. Maybe due to he lips and eyes. I don't know.


----------



## Sinister

Hey! That's no way to talk about my future wife!

Seriously though. Pick up a copy of *Ginger Snaps* DT. You won't regret it. Just ask anyone here who's seen it. I made FE a believer.


----------



## heresjohnny

Sinister said:


> I was correct in my recommendations then, yes? I'm always trying to boost anothers career that I think righteously deserves it. And these two films are some of the best in the bunch. I would never steer you wrong, especially when it comes to Horror films. Also check out *Satan's Little Helper,* Jeff. Not only for that cool ass mask that you're trying to find for me, but it's simply a damn good romp and a revisit to back when horror movies looked fun to make. They didn't have a big budget, but they more than made up for it in spinning a damn good yarn.


I'll have to check out 'Satans Little Helper'. Thanks to you I rented Ginger Snaps last weekend, good flick!


----------



## Sinister

See, DT? The good reviews just do not stop! Glad you liked it, Jack. Yes, by all means, check out SLH. Like I stated, my friend, I wouldn't steer anyone wrong in the way of Horror films.


----------



## Sinister

Looking back, it occurs to me I made post # 666 on this thread. Is there anyway to make it 666.5, Z?  I have known people in line at the check out counters in a store that if their totals come up to that number, they will buy something extra they don't need or really want, to make it some other number.


----------



## dougspaulding

Superstitious!


----------



## Sinister

dougspaulding said:


> Superstitious!


Yes, when faced with real terrors as George Bush in the White House, rising gas prices, the skirmishes in the Middle East, gangs, drugs and the rapid growth of STD's and country music, superstitious ignorance seems somewhat trivial by comparison.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

All this chatter and still no picture, HMmmm lol


----------



## Sinister

Sorry I got sidetracked. I'll have to look something up and post it later.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You guessed dog soldiers, you forget? lol


----------



## Sinister

Here goes the latest entry:

_Hmmmm...how come I can't look hot in wolf form like Katherine Isabelle does? I got to get a new agent!_


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

the howling VI? was this a really good movie or a really bad one?


----------



## Sinister

Really bad, but then anything after the`first one pretty much sucked. You're in the right neighborhood, just the wrong flick.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The Howling - New Moon Rising


----------



## Sinister

Not quite as bad, but pretty damn close. *The Howling: New Moon Rising* is easily one of the most boring, pointless, plotless meandering pieces of **** ever commited to film. In fact, all involved with that mess SHOULD be commited!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ok, how about this one Howling V - The Rebirth?
truthfuly, I can't remember any of these except the firsts one, but I think it's this series?


----------



## Sinister

Wrong and right. Right series, wrong movie. Keep guessing, Jeff, you'll get it eventually, my friend!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Go figure! lol
The series was pretty bad! And I can't put a finger on it, but I did kinda rememeber something....


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

ok, this one Howling IV - The Original Nightmare?


----------



## Sinister

Lower down the ladder I'm afraid.


----------



## krypt

the one with the kangeroo/ werewolve one? had pouches wolves had those wild stripes?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, here goes... The Marsupials - The Howling III


----------



## Sinister

There is one more in the series...the one with Sybil Danning and Christopher Lee...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

This was a long way of getting there!
Stirba - Werewolf Bitch (The Howling II)
Low-budget sequel to The Howling stars Christopher Lee and Sybil Danning (as the leader of a werewolf cult, the "bitch" of the title), and, for awhile, had a reputation for being one of the worst horror movies ever made.


----------



## Sinister

I don't believe it's really necessary for me to say you're right, but I just did, so it's your turn, FE.

Yes, it was this film that almost made me swear off on werewolf films forever. One viewing is more than enough if you can actually sit through it that is.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ok, lets see if I can stump yous with this one....


----------



## Sinister

You cannot. It's *Waxwork.*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Damb it!
Next one!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You are much better at this than I am, but await the next pic, eagerly!


----------



## Sinister

After I post this one, I'm going to sit the next few out and let someone else jump in there. I'll post another one later on.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sounds good, unless you want me to run with it right now?


----------



## Sinister

"Hee hee hee! I didn't know pushing an old woman in a wheel chair down a steep cement enbankment could be so dang funny!"


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I think you have me here. I can't believe that I've seen this one. Well at least I hope not


----------



## Sinister

A hint then: The film also stars Christopher Lee in one of his one shot villain roles. If you haven't seen this film once it is guessed, then by all means do yourself a favor and check it out. Another Recommendation from your pal, Sinister.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

was Peter Cushing in this also?


----------



## Sinister

No, Cushing wasn't, but a Bond girl is so is an "Equalizer," and a Vampire Queen.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Best I can guess is "tale of the Mummy"?
But pretty sure.


----------



## Sinister

Sorry, my friend. If it helps any, the story takes place on an island and the whole village is one whacked out bunch. :googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

ok, another try, I'm thinking "To the Devil a Daughter"


----------



## Sinister

No. It also stars Ingrid Pitt.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Crap! the wicker man. That was the first one I piked and decided against it!


----------



## Sinister

You got it, me boyo! Your turn, J!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

ok, here we go......


----------



## Sinister

I'm sitting this one out. You hombres get in here and take a stab at FE's pix!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sinister said:


> I'm sitting this one out. You hombres get in here and take a stab at FE's pix!


Too easy, or just taking that break you mentioned?


----------



## Sinister

The latter. It doesn't immediately register with the battery upstairs, but I'm sure I can figure it out. I just think folks need to get in and play these games besides one or two of us. I refuse to believe that folks on the forum don't watch horror flicks but like Halloween.  :jol:


----------



## SpectreTTM

Is it 
"Something Wicked this way comes " ?


----------



## claymud

I honestly don't Sinister... But I'd say A nightmare on Elm street movie...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Both good guess's, but neither are correct.


----------



## Mollins

i dunno why, but i think it's from hell


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Are you sure you want to win, 'cause you did, awesome!
Now it's your turn!


----------



## Mollins

here's an easy one


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Was this shot in black and white?


----------



## Mollins

nope


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ju-On?


----------



## Mollins

good guess, but nope


----------



## DeathTouch

Godzilla mets the swamp monster?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

ok, godzilla?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

DeathTouch said:


> Godzilla mets the swamp monster?


You're quick!


----------



## Mollins

here's a clue

the first was remade kinda recently


----------



## DeathTouch

King kong


----------



## Mollins

look at the face people, does it look like its from the west?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Mollins said:


> look at the face people, does it look like its from the west?


Some of these folks aren't to bright ( insert a DT picture, here's a handfull of heezy poffs for yah!)


----------



## DeathTouch

Austin Powers and the temple of doom.

Maybe not west, but east Philly.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

DeathTouch said:


> Austin Powers and the temple of doom


You really need (there a pee)!


----------



## DeathTouch

I am in there a pee, and it isn't working. LOL.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

DeathTouch said:


> I am in there a pee, and it isn't working. LOL.


figures! LOL


----------



## DeathTouch

What year was this movie made?


----------



## DeathTouch

Molins come back. I need to win this one! FE beat me on my birthday at this game, I have never forgave him. He cheats!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Crap, I'll send you the answer. Happy Birthday! 
Cry Baby!


----------



## mrklaw

Is it Ringu (the original version of "The Ring")?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

mrklaw said:


> Is it Ringu (the original version of "The Ring")?


It probably is, all the banter that was going on, we (me) missed it.
Good going DT, grow up!


----------



## Mollins

ringu is almost right


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ringu 2


----------



## Mollins

correctamundo


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Here we go


----------



## DeathTouch

Road Warrior?

Oh, sorry Jeff for talking too much last night. Didn't mean to get us in trouble.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

DeathTouch said:


> Road Warrior?
> 
> Oh, sorry Jeff for talking too much last night. Didn't mean to get us in trouble.


Sorryy, not Road Warrior, but the right decade!
And no problem, I pointed the finger at you, shame, shame :googly: 
We got in trouble?


----------



## heresjohnny

Lost Boys?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Most excellent HJ!
Your turn.


----------



## heresjohnny

I love this scene...

View attachment 556


----------



## DeathTouch

I knew what you did last summer?


----------



## krypt

exorsist 3


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

kryptonoff said:


> exorsist 3


You got it krypt!


----------



## heresjohnny

Now just hold tight FE, that was not your picture 

Krypt, you're right!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

heresjohnny said:


> Now just hold tight FE, that was not your picture
> 
> Krypt, you're right!


Opsie, hows your toe?


----------



## heresjohnny

LOL. What toe?


----------



## krypt

"where did this hair come from!"


----------



## mrklaw

now that's a little pic!
It's Stephen King in Creepshow!


----------



## krypt

yeap thats it sorry about the lil pic couldnt find one the right size


----------



## mrklaw

anyone want a snack?


----------



## mrklaw

wow, have I stumped everyone? Do you need any clues?


----------



## DeathTouch

Yes, need a clue. Or a vowl.


----------



## mrklaw

It's not made in the USA.


----------



## Mollins

is it a hammer horror?


----------



## mrklaw

I'll post another clue a little later today if no one guesses it.


----------



## mrklaw

it's not a hammer film. It wasn't originally done in English. I think it might have been dubbed though.


----------



## mrklaw

another pic from the same movie
It's from Europe.


----------



## mrklaw

another clue
http://www.greencine.com/static/primers/italianhorror.jsp

I think this is my 100th post


----------



## Sinister

Congrats on your 100th post, Klaw. Just 900 more to go to get one of those coveted custom user titles. 

The Italian Schlockmeisters. I loathe their style of movie making so much that with the exception of a miniscule handful, I couldn't tell you what any of them are. I'm going to say *Inferno,* judging from the hairstyles on those chicas. Look's like 80's hairstyles and I was from 1980. If that isn't right, My next guess is going to be *Phenomena.* :googly:


----------



## mrklaw

Close enough, Sinister. I guess no one here is a Dario Argento fan 

The pictures were from Suspiria.

Go ahead, Sinister. I have more pics from other movies, but they are on my other PC.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Ughhh! Obscure Italian Horror movies? I guess I'm too main-stream to play this game!


----------



## TipoDeemin

I've heard of that one, Klaw, but never seen it. Would've never guessed! Would you recommend it to the likes of us?


----------



## mrklaw

I've actually only seen a few minutes of it. My wife isn't a big fan of horror movies and I only see ones off of TV late at night once in a while. I need to get my horror screencaps off of the internet.


----------



## Sinister

Here's my latest entry:

"Sssssscccccrrrrroooooooge...you will be visited by three spirits at the stroke of twelve...!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I've seen this movie, just can't remember it!!

The Unamable II?


----------



## Sinister

Sure looks like the monster, doesn't it? Sadly, no. A very recent production by my favorite Horror director. It should be a dead give-a-way now.


----------



## Sinister

Clue Number Two. It concerns a film that has been lost for years that makes viewers insane and crazy with bloodlust. A film afficianado who has a knack for running down old copies of rare pieces of cinema is hired to find it and doesn't like the can of worms he's been asked to open in his search for something that should have been left alone. :xbones:


----------



## Sinister

Clue Numero Tres: It stars cult favorite Udo Keir.


----------



## roadkill

Wow, Sin, that only narrowed it down to about 70 odd films made with Udo Kier.

<scratching head> now WHO is Sin's favorite director??? I'm thinking I've seen that recently in another thread... Must go check.


----------



## Hella

LOL, no kidding RK..I have been racking my brain here for the last hour or so trying to figure this out..lol


----------



## Sinister

Tarantino and this other man are my favorite directors. QT hasn't made his Horror film yet and has never employed Kier. This film is VERY recent. Maybe this narrows it down even more, no?


----------



## roadkill

Beats me Sin. I have been through ever title associated with Kier made in the last 10 years and nothing is matching up with clue two in any way shape or form that I can see.

You've got something here I cannot see or find.

QT? Wow - won't even go there.


----------



## Sinister

By your last statement, I take it you don't like Tarantino. That's cool, he isn't for everybody. 

This also stars Norman Reedus of *Blade 2, Boondock Saints* fame.


----------



## roadkill

hmmmmm - closest I get with a match between the two is still filming so I don't think that can be it.

I did really love Boondock Saints - awesome movie - and you're right about my opinion of QT films. Never really got into them.


----------



## Hella

okay I had to massivly google this to find it, but I did. I never would have figured this out, but I must say, it looks interesting and now I want to see it...lol


----------



## Sinister

Well, Hella...What is it?

It's a damn good film and I agree with you RK. I highly recommend *Boondock Saints* for Willem DaFoe's Agent Paul Smecker role alone. "Oh really! I might just be wanting a bagel with my coffee!"


----------



## Hella

Cigarette Burns by John Carpenter on the Masters of Horror series


----------



## roadkill

ooooooooo - if that's it I'm gonna kick myself - I saw that listed and dismissed it because that was a TV movie


----------



## Hella

I did that too RK, that is why it thre me for a loop, but I googled it and found the synopsis, which matches clue number 2 :devil:
It looks like the whole series is pretty interesting and something I would be into watching.


----------



## Hella

Ready for the next round.....

"It's amazing what you can do when you don't have to look at yourself in the mirror."


----------



## roadkill

Awww MAN! I recognize this (i think). didn't last long at the theaters either - if it's the film I think it is but I'll be damned if I can recall the title.


----------



## roadkill

Is it Tomie?


----------



## Hella

no that's not it, try again.


----------



## roadkill

okie dokie - how about Audition?


----------



## Hella

nope..it's a horror movie..lol done within the last few years


----------



## roadkill

aw damnit! I was sure it was Audition (freaker J-horror flick - if you've never seen it be prepared for some seriously demented stuff). I'll keep thinking and searching.

Y'all are killing me and SWMBO over here - she thought she was IT when it came to horror trivia and movies - and y'all are SMOKIN' her bad!


----------



## Hella

well you are on the right track of it being an Asian Horror film...

I will have to see if I can find a copy of Audition, I am starting to really get into the Japanese horror movies. My hubby hates them though..lol so I usually end up watching them by myself.


----------



## roadkill

it's not the original for The Grudge (Ju On) is it? I never saw it nor does the scene look reminiscent of anything I saw in the Grudge but that's about the only other J-horror (other than Ringu) that I've seen.


----------



## Hella

no it's not Ju on or Ringu...I liked both of those...though I watched Ju On after I had already seen the Grudge and it wasn't as scary for me then because I already knew the basics of what was going to be happening, though I must say I love the imagery in the movie, that's what freaks me out the most..lol

Asian I said, that includes more than just Japanese Horror films...


----------



## Sinister

Well, there goes my guess with *The Eye* and *Battle Royale.* I'm out of my league with Asian films. I could never get into the damn things.


----------



## ghostie

Not even Godzilla?


----------



## Sinister

Zilly is alright. I'm talking about this trend that has come about lately with Asian Horror films. I don't include Anime in the equation, because some really innovative ideas have really come down the pike since it has been a deciding force where the future of animation is concerned.


----------



## Hella

okay so it seems another clue is in order...

Two sisters who, after spending time in a mental institution, return to the home of their father and cruel stepmother. Once there, in addition to dealing with their stepmother's obsessive and unbalanced ways, an interfering ghost also affects their recovery.


----------



## TipoDeemin

I think I heard of a Thai film with that storyline, but the name totally escapes me. I'd have to Google it to find out, and then I'd be disqualified.


----------



## Hella

go ahead Tipo, google it and see if you can find it, I don't know if anyone will get it anyway..lol


----------



## Hella

okay this has gone on for a couple of days and no one has gotten it so I will just tell you that it is 
A Tale of Two Sisters. 

I think either Tipo or Roadkill should go next, whomever get's to it first. :devil:


----------



## roadkill

Go get 'em Tipo - I was WAAAAAAY off the path.


----------



## TipoDeemin

Okay, here goes:


----------



## Faustian_Pact

Clambake?


----------



## TipoDeemin

Nope, not it.


----------



## TipoDeemin

A hint: this is a sequel to a Wes Craven film I wish had been better.


----------



## Sinister

*Wishmaster2.*

The first movie was only produced by Craven, thank God not actually directed by him. This is the scene where Rachel has to cut off a pinkie, who knows why, just to show her purity to defeat the Djinn. Andrew Divoff, as with everything he's in, ****ing rocks. Alas, like Tipo alluded to, the story isn't anywhere near as good as it's predecessor.


----------



## Sinister

Have anyone you want to kill? Tie 'em to a chair and force them to watch an endless marathon of *The Simple Life.* It get's the desired result, as witness below.


----------



## Hella

have to say, Love the picture...lol but I am stumped.


----------



## Sinister

For you, Kyra? Anything! Especially when it comes to a clue, so here goes: A mid-eighties film, a guy who's a genius, falls in love with a girl who "accidentally" gets killed. He resurrects his love using circuitry from another of his creations but with a less than desired result. No longer is she the wonderful person she was before her untimely demise, but a murderous sort who has occasional flashes of normality.


----------



## Sinister

Another clue? The lady in question had a pictorial in _Playboy_ and was once Alan Thicke's main squeeze.


----------



## Hella

it's Deadly Friend :devil:


----------



## Sinister

Absolutely, positively!

Your turn, H!


----------



## Hella

Got Milk?

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b4/kncasebolt/Picture%20Game/s.jpg


----------



## SpectreTTM

Motel hell?


----------



## Hella

Nope, try again.


----------



## Sinister

Please give me a clue. I thought for sure that Spectre was right.


----------



## Hella

Here's a couple of clues

it was done in the very early 80's 
people in this movie want to join a house of the Greek System. (that would be a frat house  )


----------



## Sinister

*Hell Night?*


----------



## Hella

yes that would be the one..lol

I figured the frat house clue would totally give it away..lol

Your up Sinister. whatch got for us?


----------



## Sinister

"So please ma, remind me again...why the **** did I marry Woody Allen?!?"


----------



## SpectreTTM

Rosemary's baby


----------



## Sinister

On the nosey! I knew it was an easy one, I just couldn't resist the whole Woody Allen quip.


----------



## SpectreTTM

Sinister said:


> "So please ma, remind me again...why the **** did I marry Woody Allen?!?"


I always wondered that as well.

Here you go.


----------



## Sinister

I have never seen this one, and it looks like all those craptastic films where there was a beach party and some grade z monster splashes out of the ocean wanting to join in on all the festivites, especially the necking sessions. However, I do have a caption for you, since this one didn't come with one:

"Ooohh, Bobby! Even if you left this giant chocolate Easter bunny I bought you out in the sun too long that it melted, I still love you!"


----------



## SpectreTTM

Sinister said:


> I have never seen this one, and it looks like all those craptastic films where there was a beach party and some grade z monster splashes out of the ocean wanting to join in on all the festivities, especially the necking sessions. However, I do have a caption for you, since this one didn't come with one:
> 
> "Ooohh, Bobby! Even if you left this giant chocolate Easter bunny I bought you out in the sun too long that it melted, I still love you!"


Consider yourself lucky that you missed this one. I like B- movies but...
This was definitely a grade Z movie. This was even too horrible to be called "craptastic "

I didn't know I was supposed to do a caption. Ok next time.

thanks


----------



## Sinister

You weren't supposed to include one, dude. That's just a little idiosyncracy of mine. It's a carry over from my child hood when I used to do it to pix I saw in different periodicals and wonder what they could be saying. Some pix just BEG for it and I'm all too happy to oblige. Yeah, weird I know, but we all have our quirks.


----------



## SpectreTTM

Me Thinks a clue is needed here.

Produced in the early 60's contains a Monster , Gangsters, and a exiled corrupt Cuban colonel.


----------



## SpectreTTM

I guess I have to give you guys something to Google 

*Directed by* Roger Corman (1961)

*Genre:* Comedy / Crime / Horror


----------



## kevin242

Grimace Goes to an Orgy II: I'm Lovin' It!


----------



## SpectreTTM

Nope

I guess I madethis way too hard. How about a big clue.










Any One?

Any One ?

Bueller?


----------



## claymud

Creatcher from the haunted sea?


----------



## SpectreTTM

claymud said:


> Creatcher from the haunted sea?


Hmmmm

I guess that's Close enough 

You're up claymud


----------



## claymud

I guess this ones easy. I don't know too much about Horror movies...


----------



## Brandywine1974

Poltergeist?


----------



## claymud

You got it Brandywine1974


----------



## Sinister

Aaaahhhh, Roger Corman. The bane of a serious filmmaker's existence. Corman has a habit of making so many flops, that it's hard to give him credit when he actually did make a good one.  Believe it or not, he did make some good ones. He's no Dr.Uwe, that's for sure.


----------



## Brandywine1974

I will pass off to Sinister b/c I don't know how to post movie stills. But I love Poltergiest. Could help myself.


----------



## Brandywine1974

sheeesshh, "couldn't" help myself that is.


----------



## Sinister

What you need, if you don't have one is a Photobucket account:

http://photobucket.com/

Then you go about searching the net (Google or Yahoo has images and their links to whatever pix you desire) add those to your account and then copy and paste the IMG url to the thread, hit submit and viola! You have your entry.

With that valuable info you can get crackin' and post your own. It's your turn, man. It's all that simple.


----------



## kevin242

I thought that was Poltergeist. Gotta love it when the coffins start shooting out of the ground! "You _only_ moved THE HEADSTONES!"
someone post a pic pls.


----------



## Sinister

*sigh* I'm gonna jump to the rescue here once more. Not to sound like an SOB here guys, but if you have no intention of posting a pix, please refrain from participating in the pix games. I want everyone to have fun with it, but if you're going to be an active participant, then participate...fully.

"How _DARE_ you suggest that we Goth's wear _Paisley_ instead of _BLACK!!!_


----------



## Sinister

Welllllll...O-kay...does anyone need some clues? We do after all have a game going...


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*I feel like I should know this, it looks so familiar, but nothing so ...clue please*


----------



## DeathTouch

Bloodstone


----------



## Dr Morbius

John Carpenters, "Vampires" was my first guess, but I think Bloodstone is right.


----------



## Sinister

Actually Doc, you are right. It's JC's Vampire classic. Your go, dude.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Holy crap I'm right? Ok here we go!


----------



## kevin242

Id4?


----------



## Dr Morbius

nope

Clue: Mr. Goldblum has "Second Sight" in this thriller.


----------



## krypt

how about a year?


----------



## Dr Morbius

Sorry..1995. He can see through the eyes of a serial killer.


----------



## Dr Morbius

No guesses?


----------



## TipoDeemin

I know this movie. I've seen it. I just can't remember what it's called for the life of me.


----------



## krypt

oh hell powder


----------



## Sinister

If I'm not mistaken, that's Christine Lahti with him and the movie is *Hideaway.*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You know your right, so just go....

I'm surprised no one else guessed it?


----------



## Sinister

Very well;

"Now just never you mind what DVD's iI have in my bag here, young lady! I'm not so old that I still can't enjoy movies with Ron Jeremy in them!"


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ron Jeremy, funny.... Is he still in the business?


----------



## Dr Morbius

Yea, Sins right..of course...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

The old part, right?
Last I saw of him, had quit a belly on him that matched...well you know!


----------



## Sinister

I think Raunchy Ron is trying to break into more mainstream type of films and is behind the camera for the most part when it comes to his former means of making a buck. I just thought the caption was appropriate for the old lady as that would have been more around her era.


----------



## Hella

no idea on this one either, oh great master of horror film knowledge...please post a clue... :devil:


----------



## Sinister

With pleasure!

There's this little girl who has to take goodies to her grandmother in the woods. She meets with a handsome stranger on the way through the mist enshrouded forest who isn't what he appears to be.


----------



## Hellrazor

sounds like little red riding hood to me.... so is it brothers grimm?


----------



## Sinister

You're on the money Courtney with the story, just the wrong film. It was directed by Neil Jordan who directed *Interview With The Vampire.*


----------



## Dr Morbius

The company of wolves?


----------



## Sinister

It's your turn, Doctor M!


----------



## Dr Morbius

I am having serious problems uploading pics.
You go ahead, Sin. Sorry man, I tried.


----------



## Sinister

Hey, no sweat. I'll do it tomorrow though. Too damn sleepy to concentrate on a witty anecdote at the moment.:googly:


----------



## Sinister

"Holy ****! Will you lookit that thing go; I never thought a grizzly bear could do all that. I warned that fool Earl not to go out there and give that ****er the rest of his peanut butter and jelly sandwich!"


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Hard to tell....
I would almost guess "Men in Black" but that is not a Horror movie....


----------



## Sinister

When you think about how Will Smith has built an entire career playing himself, that is what's scary.  :googly:

I don't have anything against, Smith. I happen to really like *The Fresh Prince of Bel Air. *To be fair though, HE IS playing himself and not another completely different character that is the opposite of his true personality.

Oh, and that is not the correct answer, by the by.


----------



## TipoDeemin

Is that Leilei Sobieski, or however her name is spelled?


----------



## Sinister

That ain't Leelee. I will give a hint. Hillbillies. Think hillbillies.


----------



## TipoDeemin

Wild guess. Wrong Turn?


----------



## Sinister

Your wild guess just happens to be right, Tip! Your turn.


----------



## TipoDeemin

Hooray for wild guesses!


----------



## Sinister

It doesn't even look familiar. I'm going to guess some version or other of *Frankenstein.*


----------



## krypt

transilvania "spelling sux i know" 6-5000


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sinister said:


> I'm going to guess some version or other of *Frankenstein.*


I would agree with you...


----------



## krypt

im pretty sure its trans. 6-5000 but i could be wrong


----------



## Sinister

I'm sure Tip will let us know when she gets on later.


----------



## TipoDeemin

It *is* a Frankenstein movie, yes, but the title isn't Frankenstein.  And it isn't Transylvania 6-5000.


----------



## Sinister

*The Bride?*


----------



## TipoDeemin

That's it, Sin. Your go.


----------



## Sinister

Yeah guys, after a bottle of Jagermeister even THIS chica would look good!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

just can't put my finger on it?


----------



## Sinister

Here's a clue. A couple of dudes go to get their rocks off in a seedy part of town and find more than they bargained for. One of them is more concerned about his clothes than his plight at any given moment. This town is full of freaks and vampires. A fact that isn't discovered until much too late.


----------



## Hellrazor

I still dont see it...


----------



## Hellrazor

I see the pic, I just cant figure it out... to amend my last statement


----------



## Sinister

Maybe I'll make a new multiple choice type game. Gotta do something to drum up business in the games forum. It's been a little dead here as of late. 

I'll debut this right here. In the latter part of the 20th century, there have three notable African American actors in King Vampire roles. One is Frank Marshall in *Blacula. *Another is Eddie Murphy in *Vampire in Brooklyn. *Name the third third and you will have your movie.


----------



## SpectreTTM

Would that be "Bones"


----------



## Sinister

Sorry Spectre, I don't believe Snoop Doggy Dogg was a vampire in that one. Another clue; The last Vampire was female.


----------



## Hellrazor

I know it and its on the tip of my tongue, just cant get it.....


----------



## Gloomy_Gus

Bordello of Blood.


----------



## Sinister

VERY DAMN CLOSE! I'm sure your next guess will be right on the money.


----------



## Gloomy_Gus

Ahh...From Dusk Till Dawn.


----------



## krypt

blade?


----------



## Sinister

It seems like no one saw that crapfest. Good thing. The movie is *Vamp *and Grace Jones starred as the lead vampire in there.


----------



## Gloomy_Gus

OMG Vamp! My high school english teacher was the artist who designed the movie poster for that. I never saw the movie though.


----------



## Sinister

Lucky for you, Gus. You ain't missin' a thing.


----------



## Sinister

_Hmmmm...I wonder if I should tell Al he has a sign on his back that says, "I am a ****!"_

_







_


----------



## krypt

devils advocate


----------



## Sinister

Your go, Krypt.


----------



## Sinister

Earth to Krypt...we need a pix, bud.


----------



## Sinister

"I don't believe this ****! Honey, we have to get a new dishwasher. That booger I wiped on here from last week is still on this goblet!!"


----------



## Sinister

There is a loup-garou (werewolf) loose in this film that takes place in France in the eighteenth century, or is there? The truth that is revealed may be even darker.


----------



## ScareFX

Pacte des loups, Le 
Brotherhood of the Wolf

I've seen good reviews of this one but it has not graced my dvd player yet. Worth veiwing Sinister?


----------



## Sinister

You are correct Wood, my man! Your go!  

I think it's worth at least one viewing. I like movies about that particular era, so I can deal with most anything based on it. Might be a bit overlong, but I don't think it hurts it that much. A lot of intrigue and dark themes abound. Check it out. I think I might revisit it soon myself.


----------



## ScareFX

"Screw me? No screw you."


----------



## HibLaGrande

she's looking a little run down.... maybe you wind the key.


----------



## ScareFX

HibLaGrande said:


> she's looking a little run down.... maybe you wind the key.


 That's funny Hib.

The poor chick has a corkscrew in her neck. I wonder how the others will be able to open the wine.


----------



## ScareFX

OK hint time.

This movie starred an actor who was in the Texas Chainsaw Massacre 2. He played an Irish priest in this film. (At least he kinda sounded Irish some of the time. )


----------



## ScareFX

<crickets> chirp , chirp </crickets>


----------



## ScareFX

Another hint perhaps. 

"Nine strangers, with no apparent connection between them are abducted: drugged, kidnapped and sealed in a house together."


----------



## Sinister

I know what this is, but I'll be damned if I can remember the name.


----------



## SpectreTTM

ScareFX said:


> Another hint perhaps.
> 
> "Nine strangers, with no apparent connection between them are abducted: drugged, kidnapped and sealed in a house together."


I didn't see the whole movie but caught the end of it. I was surprised at the title.

Hellraser "HellWorld"

I didn't appear to good as the 1st ones .


----------



## ScareFX

Interesting guess SpectreTTM but it's not Hellraiser: Hellworld.

This movie did have an interesting ending however...I did not see it coming at all. Some would argue that it's not really horror but more of a suspense thriller.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Funny, I was thinking Saw II until the last pic of Dennis Hopper so I had to look it up...
*House of 9*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I gotta pee


----------



## SpectreTTM

land of the dead


----------



## Sinister

Yer right of course, Spec, get ta postin a pix!


----------



## SpectreTTM

I just love finger sandwiches.


----------



## Sinister

Great Pix, Spec and one of my favorite films from the sixties. I was going to stay out of this for a little while, but I can't resist. Marly Florence was so hot as one of the sexiest screen vampires in this gem which also stars Dennis Hopper, John Saxon, Basil Rathbone and of course, Forrest J. Ackerman.

That film, sir, is *Queen of Blood. *


----------



## SpectreTTM

Sinister said:


> Great Pix, Spec and one of my favorite films from the sixties. I was going to stay out of this for a little while, but I can't resist. Marly Florence was so hot as one of the sexiest screen vampires in this gem which also stars Dennis Hopper, John Saxon, Basil Rathbone and of course, Forrest J. Ackerman.
> 
> That film, sir, is *Queen of Blood. *


Ding Ding ding ding

You are correct as always sir.

I remember watching this on "Creature Double Feature" on Sat afternoon in the 70's. 
It took me a while to find out the name of the movie. All I remember was the tray at the end of the movie.

I have been dying for this to come out on DVD.


----------



## Sinister

I've been waiting myself for the DVD treatment of this flick. Great creepy vibes here and worthy of any Horror afficianado's collection. I hope when it does come out, they don't give us the bare bones edition, but you know they will. Probably be part of those three for a dollar deals you find every Halloween in the shopping carts in the front of Wal-Mart.   

Here goes mine:

"Aaawwww, don't be shy honey! Once you've tried a woman with a beard and horns, you never go back!"


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Just watched this one not too longa ago...

* The Island of Dr. Moreau*


----------



## Sinister

Kee-rect, my friend. Your go, Jeff!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Here we go!









"this aint corn on the cob!"


----------



## Sinister

*The Devil's Rain.*

Another peice of cheesy fun I would like to see on DVD. This time, from the 70's starring Ernest Brgnine, William Shatner and John Travolta's first screen appearance, incidentally. If you blink, you will miss him.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

**** dude. I thought I might have you guessing on this one....
Next time!!


----------



## Sinister

"So...what do you guys think about this as a living Halloween prop? I made it from 3/4" PVC pipe they had on special at Home Depot..."


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It's been a few years since I've seen this one for sure...
Dam if I can't remember here name?


----------



## Sinister

Since you threw me an easy one this last round, I will give you her name, that is what a nice guy I am. The lady's name is Samantha Eggar.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Ok, I think I remembered...Could this be a TV series photo?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Crap, it looked like Jill St. John...figures!


----------



## SpectreTTM

Sinister said:


> *The Devil's Rain.*
> 
> Another peice of cheesy fun I would like to see on DVD. This time, from the 70's starring Ernest Brgnine, William Shatner and John Travolta's first screen appearance, incidentally. If you blink, you will miss him.


I got a kickout this as well.

Here is a link to the DVD if you are interested.

Amazon.com: The Devil's Rain: Ernest Borgnine, Tom Skerritt, Joan Prather, Eddie Albert, William Shatner, Ida Lupino, Woody Chambliss, Keenan Wynn, Claudio Brook, Erika Carlsson, George Sawaya, John Travolta, Tony Cortex, Lisa Todd, Anton LaVey, Diane LaVey, Robert Wallace, Robert Fuest: Movies & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@51bmFFPWPyL


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Still not sure of this movie....


----------



## bodybagged

Is it The Brood? 1979 i'm thinkin?


----------



## Sinister

Your turn, Atalie! *The Brood *it is.


----------



## bodybagged

I'm not shure if I can even use this pic, but I wanted to make it interesting. lol. I thought this was adoreable for a horror flick.


----------



## Sinister

*Sleepaway Camp?*


----------



## bodybagged

yeah you got it. lol.


----------



## Sinister

"Man...when I asked for my meat rare, I didn't know the cook was just going to hand me something straight off the cow!"


----------



## SpectreTTM

Dawn of the dead


----------



## Sinister

Your turn again, Spec.


----------



## Sinister

We are ready to be stumped here, Spec.


----------



## SpectreTTM

Sinister said:


> We are ready to be stumped here, Spec.


Sorry about that. Busy weekend.

"How's that for a bicep. Go ahead feel it"


----------



## SpectreTTM

I guess a clue is inorder.

This was the 1st movie in a series of 3. 

They had the same name in all three titles.


----------



## SpectreTTM

I guess I made this too difficult. 

As I mentioned earlier 

This was the 1st of 3 Hammer Films made in the late 50's. (third late 60's)

This one was about a guy who comes back from space changed by his trip.

The second one was about Aliens that arrive in meteors and the take over the person by means of a gas in the meteor.

The third one most people are familiar with concerns a space ship found under London while they were doing tunnel work for the London's metro.
Near the ship they find Apes with enlarged heads.


----------



## SpectreTTM

Wow it sure is quiet here.

Since I'll be gone this weekend. I think another HUGE Clue is inorder


----------



## Sinister

Uhm...*The Creeping Unknown? *

I would have tried to guess, but honestly, I have never seen it.


----------



## SpectreTTM

Sinister said:


> Uhm...*The Creeping Unknown? *
> 
> I would have tried to guess, but honestly, I have never seen it.


Correct

The Creeping Unknown AKA The Quartermass Experiment

the 3rd Quartermass & the pit was the best I think

You're up Sin.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Sin?


----------



## Sinister

"Bwa-Hahahahaha! I told you I could get you off with my fingers better than I could with my...!"


----------



## Sinister

Clue: It's one of my favorite Roger Corman films and yet another twist on an oft treaded classic involving man playing God.


----------



## Lazario

Subspecies...


----------



## Sinister

Sorry, no. That particular one was directed by Ted Nicolau and distributed by Charles Band's Full Moon Productions. This one actually has indentifiable actors/actresses in it. In fact, one of those actors is in that pix I posted.


----------



## Lazario

I said "Charles Band" to myself the 2nd after I posted that. But it was too late to delete. I'd rather guess the actors and run for the hills while someone else tries to put in the correct answer.


----------



## Sinister

Heh heh! Well, to show you what a nice guy I am, I will give you the actor in the pix.  It's Raul Julia.


----------



## Lazario

That's the only one I knew. And I don't know any of his movies except the Addams Family movies, Street Fighter, and Eyes of Laura Mars. I vote myself out of the game.


----------



## Sinister

When it is guessed or I give the answer finally, I recommend you check the film out. It's a pretty damn good B-Movie and I hope that gets a DVD release here soon. That reminds me...


----------



## Sinister

Just checked and this particular film is going to hit the streets Sept. 5! Great! Now if they'll get off their asses and do the same thing they have been promising for *From Beyond* for the longest time. I'm beginning to wonder if it's EVER going to be released.


----------



## Lazario

Sinister said:


> Just checked and this particular film is going to hit the streets Sept. 5! Great! Now if they'll get off their asses and do the same thing they have been promising for *From Beyond* for the longest time. I'm beginning to wonder if it's EVER going to be released.


MGM/Sony was supposed to release it along with The Burning. Good luck with that, unfortunately. It's been rumored ever since 2004's horror batch of MGM DVDs.


----------



## Sinister

Yes I know. I talked to Stuart Gordon at FangoCon and he told me it was supposed to be released this month. So far not a damn thing on the street date.


----------



## Sinister

I'll give this particular one another day. If no one has stepped up to bat, I will give the movie title and post another one.


----------



## Sinister

This one is *Frankenstein Unbound. *Check it out, ya'll. It's a perfect blending of Sci-Fi, Classic Lit and Horror...and it's directed by Roger Corman, if you can believe it. Onto the next pix:

"OH MY GOD! DID YOU SEE WHAT THAT THING DID TO C-NOTE WHEN IT RAN UP HIS PANTS LEG?!? I GUESS THOSE URBAN LEGEND TALES ABOUT THE RABID, CARNIVOROUS, DEMON POSSESSED GERBIL WERE ALL TRUE!!!"


----------



## Sinister

In the tradition of Wes Craven's series *Scream *comes another series where teeny boppers are turned into shark bait. This one is just as bad as the aforementioned films.


----------



## Sinister

It's a sequel to a successful teen slasher flick starring someone that has something in common with one of the stars in *Scream. *I have no idea what other clue to give you without giving it away.


----------



## TipoDeemin

I Still Know What You Did Last Summer?


----------



## Sinister

You are correct!


----------



## TipoDeemin

I realize this pic is really small, but it's the best I can find, and I think it's easily recognizable enough that it shouldn't matter.


----------



## claymud

The Exorcest? (SP I know)


----------



## TipoDeemin

Yessir.


----------



## Sinister

Before this gets booted to Page 2, it's your turn, Clay.


----------



## Sinister

Paging Mr. Mud...Paging Mr. Mud...Your turn, Clay...


----------



## Sinister

Jerry barely escaped with his life that one fateful day at the zoo when on a lark, he decided to take a leak on a sleeping baboon...


----------



## TipoDeemin

An American Werewolf in Paris?


----------



## Sinister

You are correct once again, Tip!


----------



## TipoDeemin

Okay, here goes!


----------



## Sinister

*The Hills Have Eyes (2006) ?*


----------



## TipoDeemin

Correct.


----------



## Sinister

_Ooooh ****! I've screwed up now...that waitress I shot with the rubber band don't look too happy...she's looking at me...she's grinning...now she's pulling a steak knife from her apron and is slowly walking this way..._

_







_


----------



## krypt

ninth gate


----------



## Sinister

Correctomundo. Your turn.


----------



## krypt

http://i33.photobucket.com/albums/d61/kryptonoff/photo_09.jpg

i hope this works


----------



## TipoDeemin

28 Days Later?


----------



## Sinister

Very close Tip. I know but I think some other folks should be able to get in on the fun too.


----------



## krypt

speaking of 28 days later they are making 28 weeks later and day of the dead (2007)but day of the dead is in pre production. There is also talk of dawn of the dead 2.


----------



## krypt

any guesses?


----------



## Sinister

Since no one else will step up...*Dawn of the Dead (2004)*


----------



## Sinister

"Yeah, ma...I know that she has a little problem with personal hygiene...but I love her and I know that with us living here that you will come to love her too..."


----------



## SpectreTTM

Creepshow

And yes that is Tedd "I can hold my breath for a long time" Danson


----------



## Sinister

You are correct sir! It's also your turn, Spec!


----------



## SpectreTTM

Sinister said:


> You are correct sir! It's also your turn, Spec!


Sorry about that SIN I missed this yesterday .

"That's the last time I use Super Glue on my Toupee"


----------



## Sinister

*Nightbreed.*

Great film and one I have seen numerous times and incidentally watched two days ago. I wish they would have made the sequel *Cabal *like they had planned to a while back. Cronenberg's Decker was a perfect candidate for Horror stardom. Too bad that dream will never be realized.


----------



## SpectreTTM

Sinister said:


> *Nightbreed.*
> 
> Great film and one I have seen numerous times and incidentally watched two days ago. I wish they would have made the sequel *Cabal *like they had planned to a while back. Cronenberg's Decker was a perfect candidate for Horror stardom. Too bad that dream will never be realized.


As usual Sin, you are correct.

Nothing escapes the "Oracle" of horror movies 

You never know about the sequel. They left it wide open at the end. 
Sadly, in the past few yrs it seems like there is no new material out there for films. 
It seems like it is easier to do prequels & sequels and remakes than it is to
come up with an original idea. 
Maybe a few letters sent to the right people might get the ball rolling. 
Just a thought.


----------



## Sinister

"**** me, man...they said The Pit at a *Disturbed *concert was brutal..."


----------



## Sinister

SpectreTTM said:


> Maybe a few letters sent to the right people might get the ball rolling.
> Just a thought.


You never know who those people might turn out to be, Spec...


----------



## SpectreTTM

Sinister said:


> "**** me, man...they said The Pit at a *Disturbed *concert was brutal..."


Would this be "Lord of Illusions"?


----------



## Sinister

It would be.


----------



## SpectreTTM

"Quick. Somebody get this man a Tic-Tac. .... A very Big Tic-Tac"


----------



## Sinister

We are going to need a clue, Spec.


----------



## SpectreTTM

Sorry about that delay Sin I was away for the weekend.

Here is another Pict










This 1985 Picture was quoted to be "Extremely fun film for your bad movie sweet tooth. "


----------



## SpectreTTM

I guess another clue is in order.

The pictured actor is a veteran of SNL.

and the Tag line for this movie is "_Are you eating it ...or is it eating you? "_


----------



## Sinister

*The Stuff?*


----------



## SpectreTTM

Sinister said:


> *The Stuff?*


Thank You Sin. 

I was starting to get a bit worried there.

You're up sir.


----------



## Sinister

_Oh when is my tongue gonna stop bleeding! I just had to bite it! I'm going to feel so ridiculous when Monica Bellucci comes over and I'm holding this wad of cotton on it!_

_







_


----------



## Omega

Angel Heart


----------



## Omega




----------



## SpectreTTM

HellRaiser II


----------



## Omega

Keerect!


----------



## SpectreTTM

"Come on Just one little kiss for the bald guy"


----------



## Sinister

*From Beyond*


----------



## Sinister

"Holy crap! Just how long has that toilet been running in the upstairs apartment?!"


----------



## SpectreTTM

Sinister said:


> *From Beyond*


Correct Sin.

I figured you'd get that with out even breaking a sweat.


----------



## Sinister

Clue time: Remake of a Japanese Horror film. In an old apartment building, a woman played by Jennifer Connely and her daughter are haunted by the ghost of a former resident.


----------



## TipoDeemin

Dark Water. Had it the other day, but didn't have time to post a picture then. 

But now...


----------



## Sinister

You are correct, of course, Tip! Your turn.


----------



## Dr Morbius

I need a clue


----------



## Sinister

That's definitely Famke Janssen. I'm going to guess *The House on Haunted Hill.*


----------



## TipoDeemin

Sinister got it. Love that flick!


----------



## Sinister

"RRRRAAAARRRGGGGHHH!!! NOT EVEN THE CHILL OF THE GRAVE CAN STOP ME FROM BUSTING THE HEADS OF SOME ASSHOLES ROBBING THE LOCAL KRISPY KREME DONUT SHOP!!!"


----------



## Sinister

Clue time: Stars Bruce Campbell as a young cop trying to find out whose behind a string of brutal murders dressed as a policeman.


----------



## Sinister

Anyone going to take a guess? If not, I will give it another day or so, then I will give the answer.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

maniac cop?


----------



## Sinister

You're correct, good buddy! Your turn.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

OK I'll give this a whirl.

"Good-bye, Roy"


----------



## Sinister

*The Devil Bat?*


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Of course! One of my fav films............

I knew you'd get it.........your turn :devil:


----------



## Sinister

"WELL DAD BLAME IT! IF'N YOU'D KEPT YER DANG MOUTH OPEN AN' YER HEAD STILL I WOULDN'T HAVE HAD TO GO AN ALTERNATE ROUTE TO GET THAT TOOTH OUT!!!"


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I just cheated and looked it up.......


----------



## Sinister

Well...go ahead and answer it. I overlooked that link, because I'm pretty tired right now. And it is, JT...?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Braindead
*


----------



## Sinister

You are correct! Go right on ahead with yer bad self!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

OK I feel cheatin but.........

"There's more than one way to lose your heart..."


----------



## SpectreTTM

johnnythunder said:


> OK I feel cheatin but.........
> 
> "There's more than one way to lose your heart..."


My Bloody Valentine?


----------



## SpectreTTM

I remember seeing this movie when I was in College. 
I love the Nail gun scene. Gave me the willies.


As I was answering this I noticed in the quote the name of the photo.

Usually when I post the photo I change the name to something that doesn't Identify 
the movie;-) That would kinda keep us honest.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

yup.


----------



## SpectreTTM

"Now Open Wide like a good little Boy"


----------



## Sinister

*Happy Birthday To Me?*


----------



## SpectreTTM

Sinister said:


> *Happy Birthday To Me?*


Correct oh Oracle 

You're Up.


----------



## Sinister

"You know Martha, I think one of us has this in the bag. I don't think that boy up there from New York...Gene Simmons I believe his name is, has a snowballs chance in Hell to beat us out in joining this new band called *KISS*."


----------



## Johnny Thunder

i don't think it is but ......i wanna say Carnival of Souls....


----------



## Sinister

You would be 100% correct! Your go.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

nice - wasn't sure in my stupor 

this is easy but...

"Brother killing brother--It's not the first time its happened in the Collins' family."


----------



## Sinister

*Night of Dark Shadows*


----------



## Johnny Thunder

DAMN! you are close, my friend.....

that only counts in horsehoes and hand grenades but not the Horror Movie Picture Game.....

:devil:


----------



## Sinister

*House of Dark Shadows.*

This is the one with Barnabas Collins. The other one is an uber dull ghost story featuring Quentin Collins and Angelique Bouchard. I always get the titles criss-crossed. Silly me.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Indeed Brother Sin! Tis true what ye doth speak!

Tis thy turn!


----------



## Sinister

"GOD-DAMN! I feel like ****!! I guess the next time Gary dares me to do something like drink a mix of anti-freeze, vodka and paint thinner, I'll just have to tell him I'm sitting this one out!"


----------



## Sinister

A pleasure sailing turns deadly as the boat wrecks off a sea community that is surrounded in perpetual fog. The denizens of the town are not what they at first seem and worship a dark god right out of an H.P. Lovecraft story.


----------



## SpectreTTM

Sinister said:


> A pleasure sailing turns deadly as the boat wrecks off a sea community that is surrounded in perpetual fog. The denizens of the town are not what they at first seem and worship a dark god right out of an H.P. Lovecraft story.


Never saw it But I'd have to say *Dagon*?

If it is I have been wondering if it is worth seeing.


----------



## Sinister

You are correct on the movie. On the second, it's all in perception, but it seemed to me that the film was simply okay with a let down of an ending. Worth watching at least once, after that I'm not so sure. Tell me what you think if you give it a watch.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Sinister said:


> You are correct on the movie. On the second, it's all in perception, but it seemed to me that the film was simply okay with a let down of an ending. Worth watching at least once, after that I'm not so sure. Tell me what you think if you give it a watch.


AH ok - thanks. I've never seen it either -


----------



## SpectreTTM

"Damn, These Old guys smell like something Funky?"


----------



## Sinister

*John Carpenter's Prince of Darkness*

Not one of my favorites that he directed. It just seemed too bogged down in its own weight and taking a long time to get to any real point. It's okay, but not a must for your collection unless you are a strict Carpenter completist.


----------



## Sinister

Melissa had endured quite a bit of hazing, humiliation and abuse to become a member of the Delta Nu sorority; but when Britney St. Claire decided to pinch the poor girl's butt for a good measure, then it was on like it was no thang!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Return of the Living Dead III?


----------



## Sinister

That would be the one.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Cool (love Melinda Clarke) Ok - here we go:

"I seeeeeee you"


----------



## Sinister

*The Amazing Colossal Beast?*


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Close - the same actor that played the role of the Colossal Man starred in this film in the same makeup.


----------



## Sinister

I don't know. I would trade out "Beast" with "Man" instead. But that probably isn't it either.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hint: this creature shares his name with a certain original member of the X-Men who used to go by the nickname of "Slim"......


----------



## Sinister

*The Cyclops?*


----------



## Johnny Thunder

There it is!

It's go time, Sin.


----------



## Sinister

"Uhm...now...Mr. Cho, this all some big misunderstanding! Your daughter here...she...came out of the bathroom see and uhm...Mr. Cho PLEASE put down that ginsu knife...!"


----------



## SpectreTTM

Sinister said:


> *John Carpenter's Prince of Darkness*
> 
> Not one of my favorites that he directed. It just seemed too bogged down in its own weight and taking a long time to get to any real point. It's okay, but not a must for your collection unless you are a strict Carpenter completist.


Sorry for the late reply. 
I was wondering when Sin would come out of the shadows and answer this.


----------



## Sinister

Is it clue time? 

A bunch of dumb kids decide to party Halloween night in a well known haunted house. They participate in those no-no's (As you can see in the submitted pix) that the normal folks know not to do in Horror movies, but do anyway. There's some nonsense about an underground stream and evil spirits not being able to cross running water. Good cheesy fun starring a well known scream queen.


----------



## Hella

okay I know we just watched this movie not too long ago and for the life of me the title is escaping me. I am frustrated about this now..lol I will have to go hunting for the name of it when I get home later.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Night of the Demons?


----------



## Sinister

Your move, JT! That is indeed the right movie.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Here he is - one funkadelic monster.


----------



## Sinister

Funky indeed! Yet another blaxploitation stab in the vein of *Blacula *that didn't quite make it.

Would it be *Blackenstein?*


----------



## Johnny Thunder

That's it....if only the two had met and battled....(now THAT'S a Death Match)

Go time, Sin.


----------



## Sinister

"Heh heh heh! The ol' Ex-Lax Chocolate Cake Icing get's 'em everytime! How far do you think that guy squirted? Fifteen? Twenty feet?"


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Near Dark*


----------



## Sinister

Correct again, JT! Your turn, my friend.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

This one should be pretty easy but.......


----------



## Sinister

It is. But I'm going to let someone else have a crack at it this time. Seems like it's just me and JT here lately...


----------



## SpectreTTM

The Invisible Man?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

There it is! His first and only physical appearance when he dies at the end of the film.

Go time!


----------



## SpectreTTM

You just crack me up.


----------



## Sinister

Looks like no one is going to try to guess this fiendishly simple pix.

*Wishmaster.*


----------



## Sinister

"Uuuuummmhh...everybody...heh heh...can I have your attention please? It would seem that my uhm, sawing the man in half with a hunting knife trick may have encountered some uhm..._complications_...anyone up for the old rabbit out of the hat trick instead...?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

pretty sure i know but i'll let someone else give it a whirl.


----------



## Sinister

If you know it JT, go ahead and answer it. Outside of me, you and Zombie-F, I doubt anyone here has seen this rare gem.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Ravenous*


----------



## Sinister

Correctomundo my friend, your turn!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Now, with every fill up at Mobil, you get a monster on your roof


----------



## Sinister

Damn! I don't know whether to put *Basket Case, The Brood *or *It's Alive.  *


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hint - none of the above (it's a small/bad pic but the best I could find without giving the movie away totally).


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Clue: This alleged horror political "hairy" satire from the 1970s, set in our nation's capital, starred a former child actor/future sci fi TV series time traveling sidekick in the lead role.


----------



## Sinister

*The Werewolf of Washington* starring Dean Stockwell?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

You are correct.


----------



## Sinister

Whilst everyone stood around watching thick smoke engulf the house as their miserly Uncle Ebeneezer's estate burned to the ground, Cousin Inez, in an unprecedented streak of good luck made off with the vast sum of loot reputed to have been hidden in the basement, but was in actuality squirreled away in an abandoned tool shed.


----------



## Sinister

Hint time?

It was made approximately the same time the movie JT posted was. A group of parapsychologists camp out in a haunted house to record the goings on there. When they get ready to sack out for the night, the fun begins. It has a black cat and everything.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I have a guess but I'll hold off.


----------



## skullboy

come on johnny,if you know it all show us!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Sin - is it *The Legend of Hell House*?


----------



## Sinister

JT...it most certainly is.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I'll serve up a softball...

Although he had a good sense of direction, he did not have good fashion sense.


----------



## Sinister

Too funny, my friend. Seemingly none of them have any fashion sense, but I'm sure that pix was circa 1968-1974 somewhere in that time frame. Sorry, I don't know what it is though. It would be perfect though in the Caption This Pix thread.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

We seemed to be in the 70s kinda mood, so I went with this "classic." I'll give a hint in a day or so if no one bites.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hint:

This 1972 zombie film, currently the subject of another Hollywood sucktacular remake, involved our star Alan, the film director (seen above in all his 1972 fashion glory) and had the tag line "Six friends dig up a corpse named Orville. They use it in a satanic ritual to make the dead rise from their graves. Look out!!"

Another awful film that I remember seeing as a kid, alone, that scared the **** out of me but when seen through the clarity of 35 year old eyes is pretty bad except for the last 10 minutes.


----------



## Hella

Aha, that would be *Children Shouldn't Play With Dead Things*


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Indeed it is.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hi Hella - It's your turn


----------



## Dr Morbius

Still waiting?


----------



## Dr Morbius

Hey Sin, I want to post that CSPWDT pic in caption thread if it's ok.


----------



## Sinister

Go ahead...And post one here if you want. I don't think Hella is going to get around to it.


----------



## Dr Morbius

OK...








Proof that Jagermeister hangovers are THE WORST!


----------



## Sinister

*The Abominable Dr. Phibes*


----------



## Dr Morbius

CRAP! I thought that would have been tougher.It must be a VERY overused picture...hehe..yer turn bro!


----------



## Sinister

No. Phibes is one of my all-time favorite Horror Movies. You could have posted anything from that flick and I would have nailed it flat.

"Does this look like the Jack of Spades to you? Does it? If it does you need glasses! This is the King of Diamonds! You guessed the wrong card, honey! Wanna go for another card trick cuz you aren't getting the hang of this one!"


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I know but I'll pass for now and see if someone else gets it :devil:


----------



## Dr Morbius

*The Mothman prophecies*


----------



## Sinister

You are correct Doc.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Bob was petrified that his new hair implants didn't work out.


----------



## Hella

Sinister said:


> Go ahead...And post one here if you want. I don't think Hella is going to get around to it.


sorry about that boys, Sinister had me a bit tied up this past week....
glad to see you played on without me :devil:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Howzabout a clue Dr M?


----------



## Dr Morbius

Roger Corman Film.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Bucket of Blood


----------



## Dr Morbius

BINGO! I was wondering..did anyone catch the clue I gave in the caption?.."Bob"....B.O.B....Bucket..Of..Blood.. Sigh. Probably not.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Ahhh, very tricky Dr. M......Ok here's one:

His hideous sleepwear startled Simon right out of his sound slumber


----------



## Johnny Thunder

If anyone is interested......CLUE TIME.......

This 1970 film, starring three horror actor icons, featured at least three disparate story lines that all came together and was a cross between a spy thriller and horror film.......oh and featured a really groovy club/musical sequence....


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Sin - let me know. Just give the title and let someone else play and move forward?


----------



## TearyThunder

Scream and Scream Again?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hooray! That's it! Your turn TT :devil:


----------



## TearyThunder

Ok here we go, dinner is served


----------



## Koumajutsu

is it.... Throw momma from the train? :googly:


----------



## TearyThunder

LOL no silly.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Planes, Trains and Automobiles?


----------



## TearyThunder

Close....................NOT


----------



## TearyThunder

Ok it looks like a hint is needed here. How about a movie quote?

"Are you going to kill him or not? Only I want his balls, and his eyes... unless you want them."


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Nightbreed*?


----------



## TearyThunder

Why yes it is JT. Your turn.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Cool. This one should be easy...............

The line at the all you can eat buffet backed up one fine Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hint:

This 1932 undead classic, once thought lost forever, starred a horror icon as its heavy.


----------



## Sinister

I'm going to go out on a limb and say *White Zombie.* If so, I think that it is probably Bela Lugosi's finest film. It's been a while since I have seen it, ergo the lack of immediate recognition. Another movie folks would benefit from seeing.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

That's it, Sin. Another one of my all time favorite films for its overall mood, a claustrophobic sense of dread, the creep factor and my man Lugosi. Your turn


----------



## Sinister

This should be a fairly easy one:

Jimmy, The Intrepid Suburbian Vampire Hunter on the job once again, isn't sure if he has a vampire, werewolf, or even a gremlin trapped in the basement that is roaring in a righteous fury, threatening to bring the house down to the foundations, but he knows that ALL evil, no matter what form, shrinks in terror from the sign of the Holy Cross...


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I'll let someone else bite.


----------



## skullboy

Amityville Horror?


----------



## Sinister

It is. Your go.


----------



## skullboy

There ya go.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Lost Boys*


----------



## skullboy

Of coarse Mr .Thunder.Take a turn please.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Thank you, Mr. Boy.

Here we go:


----------



## SpectreTTM

The Black Cat

Loved the ending BTW.

Creepy but not gory considering the subject matter.

Not like this anymore


----------



## Johnny Thunder

You got it, Spectre! Another one of my fav movies. Go time!


----------



## SpectreTTM

Since I could not find larger images I'll include 2 of them.

"Next up on tonight's "What were they Thinking". EXTREME BODY PIERCING"


----------



## Sinister

Yet another one of my favorite films of all time: *Event Horizon,* a very highly underrated movie that I definitely recommend.


----------



## edwood saucer

You are exactly right - Event Horizon is a great movie with a surprisingly neat premise.


----------



## Sinister

"I know this is your first night dancing and don't let what you saw happen to Tanya get to you. Big Rex the bartender probably spiked those smelly, toothless bikers drinks with something special. They usually don't mess with the new girls...not usually..."


----------



## Sinister

Clue time:

17th century yokels start worshipping the remains of a demon that some dumb schmuck dug up when plowing his field. It takes over the kids mostly and they get a decided creepy vibe about their number that has befallen others like them such as Samara Morgan, Damien Thorne and Gage Creed.


----------



## Sinister

I'm giving this one more day, then I'll find something else after Turkey day.


----------



## Sinister

The movie is: *The Blood on Satan's Claw*

An easy one:

Laura vowed bloody revenge on her sister and husband when she got out of the Federal Pen another ten years down the road. It all became clear who had framed her for murder when she saw the two of them yukking it up and sucking face as she observed them leaving from her vantage point in the prison courtyard.


----------



## Hella

okay like I said way to easy and I don't really consider this a horror flick.

*The Craft*


----------



## Sinister

Well when a pix sits for awhile that is just a tad challenging and no one answers it despite almost giving it away with clues, you gotta find one you know everyone has seen. I consider this flick a Horror film as do others. So...

Due to the lack of participation in this and the other pix game, I am considering locking the threads maybe at least until the end of the holidays and re-opening them early next year. If I decide on that and the same result ensues, I will lock them permanently. No sense in letting the things just sit there unanswered or me having to swoop in to save the day so to speak all the time. 

By the way, my dear, it is now your turn. You guessed a'right.


----------



## Hella

I thought I saw some mean little gals in my time, but your the meanest!

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b4/kncasebolt/badseed4.jpg


----------



## Sinister

Very interesting. I was going to post this one sometime back. Great choice! 

I know it but I am going to let someone else make a stab at it.


----------



## Hella

lol, Thank you love. it's one that I really like, though I haven't seen it in a long time. there are a few oldies like this that I would love to rent and then spend the day in front of the telly.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*The Bad Seed*


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*
Due to the lack of participation in this and the other pix game, I am considering locking the threads maybe at least until the end of the holidays and re-opening them early next year. If I decide on that and the same result ensues, I will lock them permanently. No sense in letting the things just sit there unanswered or me having to swoop in to save the day so to speak all the time.*

By the way, I'd hate for you to do this on this thread. I just happened not to know the last one you posted and wanted to see if someone else would answer the Satan's Claw one. But again, this is your thing I'm just hangin....


----------



## Hella

Yes JT it is *The Bad Seed*
your turn


----------



## Sinister

I doubt I will close it. You are one of the reasons I don't close it out. I just get frustrated at times when I see threads like "Do you clean last years props?" or something along those boring lines when a relatively fun game goes unnoticed. There are times I wondered if anyone would notice if I posted some hardcore porn pix on this thread for the lack of activity that takes place. 

Hella's right, JT. Your turn my friend.


----------



## Hella

Sinister said:


> There are times I wondered if anyone would notice if I posted some hardcore porn pix on this thread for the lack of activity that takes place.


LMAO..that would be quite entertaining...


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Sinister said:


> There are times I wondered if anyone would notice if I posted some hardcore porn pix on this thread for the lack of activity that takes place.


We can start the Hardcore Porn Picture Game.......lemme know, I'd be all in :devil:

Ok - back to our regularly scheduled game here.......

Vinny needed to find new volunteers to help him practice his javelin toss.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hint:

This 1964 film was based on a story by Richard Matheson and was later "remade" as The Omega Man.


----------



## SpectreTTM

last man on earth


----------



## Johnny Thunder

You got it 

Your turn.


----------



## SpectreTTM

Once more Bruce demonstrates his best "poker face"


----------



## Sinister

We need a clue, Tom.


----------



## SpectreTTM

Sinister said:


> We need a clue, Tom.


Ah Sin I figured you'd get this one 

Another Clue (Dead give away)

"How old did you say you were? 
You have to be at least 13 to attend this Matinee"


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I still don't know


----------



## Sinister

The answer eludes me as well.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The world may never know.


----------



## SpectreTTM

There are 2 clues in the quote. 

The #13 and the word "Matinee." These relate to the man in the second 
photo who has a Cameo in the movie and the producer of the movie.

I'll give it one more day and see if any one has a "Ghost" of a chance ;-)


----------



## Sinister

Would it be *13 Ghosts?* It was going to be my first guess but since I haven't actually seen this film, i was taking a shot in the dark as it were.


----------



## SpectreTTM

Sinister said:


> Would it be *13 Ghosts?* It was going to be my first guess but since I haven't actually seen this film, i was taking a shot in the dark as it were.


Closer.

Actually, the guy pictured in the 2nd photo is the producer of the original 13 Ghosts.

But that is not the movie title.

Do you want to try another guess or would you like the answer?


----------



## skullboy

answer please.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Homicidal?


----------



## dynoflyer

Mr. Sardonicus


----------



## SpectreTTM

dynoflyer said:


> Mr. Sardonicus


Thank You 
Thank You 
Thank You

My Friend from my own state 

I can't believe Sin didn't Recognise "William Castle" this.

If you don't know who he is You might find info about him interesting.
The Matinee clue was a movie staring John Goodman that was based
on William Castle.






Long & Short

You're up dynoflyer


----------



## dynoflyer

Love to Spectre but I'm traveling next three days and won't be able to follow the thread. Why don't you go again. 
Dynoflyer


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hooray - an answer 

Uhm someone go?


----------



## SpectreTTM

johnnythunder said:


> Hooray - an answer
> 
> Uhm someone go?


Having a problem with an AIM Virus Today. Had to disconnect Primary 
and on Secondary machine.

You take the shot JT


----------



## Johnny Thunder

That is very kind of you. Thanks.

Here's what should be an easy one


----------



## Sinister

This one I do know. Vincent Price as Roderick Usher in *Fall of the House of Usher.*

And on that cue, I would like to recommend a book by Robert R. McCammon entitled, _Usher's Passing. _It's what happened to the Usher family after those events and it even has a cameo by Edgar Allen himself. A great read for you folks that are into it.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yup, of course. And thanks for the suggested reading - your go.


----------



## Sinister

"Uhm...really officer...I am shooting a Horror film and you see I'm speeding away from this monster, but you pulled me over see...I know that story sounds ridiculous me covered in blood an all, but...what are you doing? Please don't look in the back of the truck..."


----------



## Johnny Thunder

How 'bout a clue?


----------



## Sinister

Clue time it is then: Six hot babes are hunted down and devoured one by one by ghoulish looking blind creatures in areas of extreme darkness.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The Descent?


----------



## Sinister

You are correct, my good friend! A film I HIGHLY recommend, by the way. Your turn.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

"This beautiful island has everything you could ask for, and then some! Warm sunny beaches, blue clear water, luxury accomodations and................oh, yeah.....zombies!"


----------



## Anachronism

White Zombie


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope. 

Hint:the film pictured was released 32 years after White Zombie.


----------



## dynoflyer

Wild ass guess. . . . .Zombies!!? 1964


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yup, that's it! Although it's better known as it's re-relase title I Eat Your Skin 

Your go.


----------



## dynoflyer

In keeping with the season. . . .


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Silent Night Deadly Night 5?


----------



## dynoflyer

Yessir! Your turn, Mickey Rooney never looked better.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Those telemarketing calls always come at the worst times, don't they?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hint: The director of this 1978 'exploitation' film, banned and reviled by many, refers to it by its original title and not the more familiar one known to fans.


----------



## Sinister

There's a very good reason this film and it's director is reviled many. With the possible exception of *Caligula, I Spit on Your Grave *aka *Day of the Woman *is easily one of the worst films ever made. I know I put down the Italian Schlockmeisters, Uwe Boll and that idiot David DeCoteau for their talentless delvings into the cinematic market, but their movies are masterpieces alongside this pile.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

You gots it Sin. Your go


----------



## Sinister

"I hear those mutha****as laughing behind my back because of the way I cut my steak, but when I say I want no fat on it I mean NO FAT!!"


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Since no one has ventured a guess, I'd ask for a clue.


----------



## Nefarious1

I don't think I've ever looked in this post and here is a picture that I think I am quite familiar with! 

Would that be the doc in Jason Goes to Hell: The Final Friday where the heart starts pulsing and then he eats it and then he ends up killin Kane Hodder himself!? lol


----------



## Sinister

Your turn, Tammy. :voorhees:


----------



## Nefarious1

This one might be easy....


----------



## Johnny Thunder

OK this one I know because I own the DVD but let's see if someone else can venture a correct answer.


----------



## Nefarious1

I own it too and you have to admit, it's a beautiful picture.


----------



## Sinister

Nefarious1 said:


> I own it too and you have to admit, it's a beautiful picture.


Yeah, too bad the movie itself is not very well put together. If only the sequel could have been released first; it was brilliant!


----------



## Nefarious1

OMG... You ARE insane, Sin! LOL The sequel was CRAP on a platter! I fell asleep in the theater it was so boring! The first one was AMAZING! And everytime I watch it it still spooks me to the bone! One of these days we'll agree on something, Sin! LOL


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*House of 1,000 Corpses?*


----------



## Nefarious1

Rock on, brutha! You're up!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

For the record, I like *The Devil's Rejects *much better as well 

Anyway, my turn..........and, a photo of my long lost twin!


----------



## Nefarious1

No accounting for taste on this board.


----------



## Sinister

The original *House of Wax. *Vincent Price turning out another primo performance, Carolyn Jones the original Morticia Addams playing a ditz and Charles Bronson as Price's mute, brutish assistant. Am I right, JT?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Another one of my favorites and yes indeed Sin you are


----------



## Sinister

Tom couldn't believe it! Of all the rotten luck! Here he was less than an hour out of jail on charges of numerous DUI's and reckless endangerment, celebrating with a fifth of Jim Beam, driving along minding his own business and the split second he tried to change out his Hank Williams Jr. tape...BAM! He was now guilty of a "Hit n' Run."


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*High Tension?
*
Or am I drunk again?


----------



## Sinister

Well, if you have been drinking, myfriend, your senses aren't that dulled. That would be the movie and it is your turn again.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Imagine that. I had to email my friend because I knew I had seen this but couldn't place it - I actually watched it at his place one night.

OK, this next one may not fall squarely within the "horror" genre, but it's appropriate this time of year and might give a few other folks a chance to play 

_"SEASON'S GREETINGS...I'M HERE TO EAT YOUR CHILDREN"_


----------



## Sinister

*Santa Claus Conquers the Martians? *


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Of course 

Your turn.


----------



## Sinister

_I'm your Venus, I'm your fire, it's your desire..._

_







_


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*The Lair of the White Worm?*


----------



## Sinister

Correct again! You're up.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

While public speaking was never his thing, the fez always distracted the crowd from his actual words.


----------



## Sinister

Hammer's version of *The Mummy. *IMHO their version was better than Universal's.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Once again my friend you are correct. You're up.


----------



## Sinister

"DO I HAVE YOUR ATTENTION NOW BITCH?!? THIS MAKES THE FOURTH TIME YOU HAVE PASSED MY TABLE WITHOUT FILLING MY GLASS; IF YOU WANT THAT TIP, THEN GODDAMMIT YOU BETTER HAVE A GLASS OF TEA OVER HERE IN LIKE NOTHING FLAT!!!!"


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Night of the Living Dead* remake from 93 I think?


----------



## Sinister

90 actually, but whose counting the years?  Not a terrible movie as some think, but it could have been much better. At any rate, it's your turn, JT.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I haven't seen it in quite some time, but I do remember not liking Barbara's transformation into the killing machine.

OK here goes:

The fair this year had some wonderful attractions, but their broke-ass version of Dr. Caligari and His Cabinet wasn't worth the two bits.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hint:

A well known author wrote a novelization of the screenplay of this 1981 film under the psuedonym Owen West.


----------



## Sinister

*Funhouse?*


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yes indeed my snow-bound friend. Your turn


----------



## Sinister

The Walton family of the Wal-Mart Empire fame, could only look on in stunned horror as Aunt Jemimah and some of her kith and kin advanced murderously forward to get their revenge on the owners of the chain retail store for not carrying more of Auntie's breakfast products as opposed to Mrs. Butterworth's.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Tales from the Hood?*


----------



## Sinister

That would be the one!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Having a face only a mother could love, Harry went through many a mirror but nary a date.


----------



## Sinister

Never seen it, but I'm going to guess *Frankenstein and the Monster From Hell.*


----------



## Johnny Thunder

That be the one 

Your go.


----------



## Sinister

"Duuuuuudde...it's like, if you tie all these blunts together...they like...look like a hand, man..."


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I'm drunk so I'll say Serpent and the Rainbow.


----------



## Sinister

Nope. Much like *I Spit on Your Grave *this film is notorious and reviled by many.


----------



## Sinister

Sort of a pseudo doc on Cannibals and it's believed by many this is where the makers of *The Blair Witch Project *got their idea to film similarly.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Cannibal Holocaust*. But I didn't get it honestly, only off the clue.


----------



## Sinister

Yes sir! It is now your turn.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Calling a monsterous, brainless thing with a need to kill "Egghead" or "Conehead" wasn't really a smart thing to do, as the neighborhood jocks soon learned.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

The Brain That Wouldn't Die?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

You are correct! The man made construct of Dr. Cortner who tries desperately to keep the head alive, but to no avail. 

Your go


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I love B-Movies, so here we go...

Wings? There are no wings on humans, stupid! You'll have to settle for a drumstick!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

What? No guesses yet?


----------



## Sinister

*Puppetmaster?*


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Nope, although _smaller _than the average size, Frankenstein, Dracula, Wolfman and the Mummy are not puppets.


----------



## Anachronism

The Creeps


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Bingo! The movie where the four monsters come back as dwarves and terrorize librarians.  Your go, Ana!


----------



## Anachronism




----------



## Sickie Ickie

Nightbreed?


----------



## Anachronism

Nope, much newer


----------



## Johnny Thunder

How about a hint?


----------



## Anachronism

This is from a film that (for some reason) Matt Busch is very proud of but he should stick to drawing instead of directing... or acting


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Ok I cheated - *Conjure?*


----------



## Anachronism

Yep, your turn. Oh and avoid that piece of **** at all costs


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Rob's new contact lenses really started to bother him by the end of the workday.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hint: a 1974 film starring one of my favorite British actors and co-starring a big fluffy dog as a werewolf.


----------



## Sinister

*The Boy Who Cried Werewolf?*


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No, but I am so glad there is another soul on Earth that knows of that movie - that's another one I remember watching as a wee lad, but have not seen since. Again, in the memory/myth of my aging mind, it was scary!

Another hint: it's been described as a whodunnit crossed with a British horror film with a twist of Blaxploitation thrown in for good 70s measure.


----------



## dynoflyer

Was it?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

You got it!


----------



## dynoflyer

Sticking with the gouged eyes theme, here. . . .hint: sci-fi horror.


----------



## SpectreTTM

Event Horizon
A very Creepy Movie


----------



## dynoflyer

Yessir, creeped me out for a week. Your turn


----------



## SpectreTTM

Since we are going down this path ...
A super easy one

"Now it is time to leave the temple Grasshopper "


----------



## Sinister

*X: The Man With X-Ray Eyes.*


----------



## Sinister

SpectreTTM said:


> Event Horizon
> A very Creepy Movie


"Where we're going, we won't need eyes to see..."

Excellent and VERY underrated Horror film. I re-visit this at least once every month or so. If anyone hasn't seen this, I HIGHLY recommend that you do.


----------



## SpectreTTM

Sinister said:


> *X: The Man With X-Ray Eyes.*


Bingo 
Anymore Eye Gouge Movies ;-)??


----------



## Sickie Ickie

i won't bother to post the pic, but remember Lucio's Zombie? The splinter through the eye?


----------



## SpectreTTM

Was that the one thru the Louver door?
If it is then I do remeber that scene.


----------



## Sinister

Want more "eye candy?" You got it:

"Geez, Mei! I thought I was perverted!I'm into some kinky ****, but your eyeball fetish takes the cake!"


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Hostel*


----------



## Sinister

Yup! Yer go, JT!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

For some inexplicable reason, I always feel like somebody's watching me.


----------



## SpectreTTM

The Crawling Eye.

Got some real chuckles from this movie's SPX of sorts.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Sure it's not the giant boob from Midsummer Night's Sex Dream by Woody Allen? LOL


----------



## Johnny Thunder

SpectreTTM said:


> The Crawling Eye.
> 
> Got some real chuckles from this movie's SPX of sorts.


You got it! Your turn.


----------



## SpectreTTM

This Movie has a small eye gouge scene in it as well.

*Is the tattoo too much? Be honest.*


----------



## dynoflyer

A wee hint, Spectre?


----------



## Sinister

Agreed on the clue. That could just as easily be an Anton Szandor LaVey impersonator.  :devil:


----------



## SpectreTTM

This movie came out a yr after BeastMaster and kind of reminded me of a rip off BeastMaster. 

Kinda.. At least visually.


----------



## SpectreTTM

A Hint that Sin would like.

This movie's leading Lady was Barbie Benton.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Deathstalker?


----------



## SpectreTTM

johnnythunder said:


> Deathstalker?


Correct

Give this man a Cigar.

Any more movies on this eye gouge theme or did we cover then all?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Not sure, but here we go:

Marty was mortified when he arrived at the New Year's Eve party only to learn it wasn't a costumed ball.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

looks like a rip off from leatherface


----------



## Sinister

No, more like Leatherface ripped this off. I believe it's from *Theater of Blood. *


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope, that's not it.


----------



## Sinister

*The Masque of Red Death?*

I know it's a Price film...


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope.

Actually, no, I decided to change things up a little.

Hint: Currently the subject of a remake, two of the stars are actresses who are better known for their TV roles.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Another clue: one of the damsels in distress in this 70s flick was recently eliminated in Sin's Scream Queen matches and damn don't those dreamy bewitching blue eyes get me every time I see them!


----------



## Sinister

If you are speaking of Lara Parker, it can only be *Night of Dark Shadows.* Don't remember much about that one except that Quentin Collins was haunted by the ghost of Angelique Bouchard. It was totally boring and way less entertaining than it's predecessor, *House of Dark Shadows. *


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Stars Lara Parker indeed, but also a certain TV lady named Hotlips.......oh and involves some looney Satanists. :devil:


----------



## Sinister

Oh. *Race With The Devil *also starring Mephisto himself, Peter Fonda. And on that note, I wish we could see some pix with Fonda in his Mephistophelian disguise...


----------



## Johnny Thunder

You got it.


----------



## Sinister

With dawning Horror at his current plight, albeit far too late to do anything about it, Willie realized with an impending sense of doom just why it was Sir Francis Varney in no uncertain terms implicitly instructed him to wash his neck thoroughly before attending his manse's midnight soiree'.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I know I know this, but I'm coming up blank and will feel really stupid when we find out the answer.

Hint hint, Mister Sinister?


----------



## Sinister

This rambling, aimless mess was directed by a director I have absolutely no respect for. He was justly blackballed in Hollywood sometime back for his tryst with a minor. It's about a bunch of vampires. The caption and pix was a dead give away as to what type of film it was. He also directed a film many consider a classic but I consider a sure fire cure for sleeplessness even for the hardiest of insomniacs.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Oh. *The Fearless Vampire Killers.*

Somebody else can go - didn't get that one honestly.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well, since you asked....

As JT proclaims "It's just a liitle dirt Ma!"


----------



## Sinister

Hammer Films, *The Horror of Dracula. *


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I thought maybe you would hang back on this one a bit.
I know how much you like the Hammer Films.
Here's a little tidbit slice of the movie to view LINK


----------



## Sinister

I would have but with so few of us actually playing the games, I said what the hell! I guess it's my turn.

Despite Judy's strict religious upbringing, she wasn't sure if having sex with the dummy they made her Home Ec. class constituted as a sin in the eyes of God since it wasn't really a man, but she was about to find out!


----------



## Anachronism

May


----------



## Sinister

Your turn, Will.


----------



## Anachronism




----------



## Sinister

Boregento's *Demons.*


----------



## Anachronism

Yes... it's Demons but who or what is Boregento?


----------



## Sinister

My name for the grand poobah of the Italian Schlockmeister's: Dario Argento, AKA Borio Snoregento AKA Snorio Boregento. Take your pick. The man couldn't make a good film if a ****ing genie granted him his fondest wish to do so. As bad as Snorio is, Fulci was ten times as worse.


----------



## Sinister

Here goes a film I wouldn't mind seeing a remake of. No funny captions this time around gang. It was mondo creepy especially with that girl I have pictured below. If they had stuck with her throughout the film and left it at that, this would have made for a pretty decent supernatural thriller. They dropped the ball 3/4 of the way through and it became a snooze fest shortly thereafter.


----------



## Anachronism

Sinister said:


> My name for the grand poobah of the Italian Schlockmeister's: Dario Argento, AKA Borio Snoregento AKA Snorio Boregento. Take your pick. The man couldn't make a good film if a ****ing genie granted him his fondest wish to do so. As bad as Snorio is, Fulci was ten times as worse.


Aww I gotcha, the pic looks familair but I'm drawing a blank


----------



## Sinister

I guess I can do a clue now: This film has to do with a couple moving into a lake house in a sleepy little town. Local legend has it a girl drowned in said lake. Soon the girl is seen walking about. There's some silly sub plot about vampires but for all that, the film has a pretty creepy vibe and a real long title.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Let's Scare Jessica to Death*


----------



## Sinister

You are correct, JT. Your turn.


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## Anachronism

I Bury The Living


----------



## Johnny Thunder

You got it, man!


----------



## Anachronism




----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Zombie Lake?*


----------



## Anachronism

Yep, you got it... as much as people claim to hate this film I kinda like it but I'm a sucker for bad zombie films :smoking:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Me too........... :devil:

Here we go:

Nair's new hair-removal spokesman never got his lines quite right and was let go on his first day of filming.


----------



## Sinister

*The Island of Lost Souls? *


----------



## dynoflyer

*Richard Boone as Robert Kraft (owns the N.E. Patriots) I gotta see this movie, just put it at the top of my Blockbuster que!!!*


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Sinister said:


> *The Island of Lost Souls? *


Of course, my friend. Another one of my favorite films mostly due to my favorite performance by Charles Laughton.

You are up, Mr. Sinister. :devil:


----------



## Sinister

After several childish pranks perpetrated by the out of control youth of his neighborhood, Herb was ready to succumb to his baser desires and wreak bloody vengeance on the whole lot of them. The old "Flaming dog poop in the paper bag" and the "Cherry bomb in the mailbox" was one thing, but when they put the "**** in the bucket over the front door" that was the final straw that broke the proverbial camel's back...!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Return of the Living Dead 2?*


----------



## Anachronism

I was thinking RotLD too but either necropolis or Rave to the Grave. I'm probably wrong tho


----------



## Sinister

Mr. Thunder got it. 

Your turn, bud.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Vinnie, the most sullen of the crest-fallen Mummers in his brigade, never quite got over their crushing defeat and last place finish for their "Nuclear Holocaust/Bring Out Your Dead Mutant" theme.


----------



## Anachronism

The Crazies


----------



## Johnny Thunder

That's the one, buddy. Your go


----------



## Anachronism




----------



## Johnny Thunder

Melinda Clarke in *Return of the Living Dead III*?


----------



## Anachronism

Yep, that one was too easy


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I'm in lust with her 

Here we go:

I see dead people.....especially that guy!


----------



## SpectreTTM

Just saw this a just before Christmas. 

The Creeping Flesh


----------



## Johnny Thunder

We have another winner! Unfortunately, I have nothing to give you except my congratulations which is worth about, well............. 

You are up, Spectre!


----------



## SpectreTTM

"Excuse me could you direct me to a good optometrist"


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Not too sure about this guess, but....

*Day the World Ended?*


----------



## SpectreTTM

johnnythunder said:


> Not too sure about this guess, but....
> 
> *Day the World Ended?*


Correct you are sir.

Another fantastic creature by Mr. Paul Blaisdell
You'd be surprised at how many of this era's creatures he did create.

With that said 
You are up.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Although his mom always insisted that he was a catch, Steve's high school years were marred by social awkwardness and a lack of interpersonal relationships. Maybe it was his skin?


----------



## Sinister

*The Incredible Melting Man*


----------



## Johnny Thunder

You are correct Sin.


----------



## Sinister

"Cecil! Surely, you don't mean to..."

"Oh, but I DO, Rupert! She had an incredible set of knockers, she's dead, so who's going to know if we take a little peek?"


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Vincent Price in Corman's *The Fall of the House of Usher a/k/a House of Usher*


----------



## Sinister

I knew you would get it, JT. 

Onward, good buddy!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

While Reginald never approved of his sister's habit of bringing home half-nude comatose strangers, the old boy found himself intrigued - perhaps a little too intrigued, thought Priscilla - by the Rasta hardhat on this ruffian.


----------



## Anachronism

Jesse James Meets Frankenstein's Daughter


----------



## Johnny Thunder

We have a winner!


----------



## Anachronism




----------



## dynoflyer

Anachronism said:


> Jesse James Meets Frankenstein's Daughter


Wow! Spent a lot of time at the drive in as a kid, Anachronism?


----------



## Anachronism

Nope, I own that movie. I can recall only seeing two films in a drive in before and those were Ghostbusters and Sword and the Sorcerer


----------



## Sinister

*The Aztec Mummy? *


----------



## Anachronism

Sinister said:


> *The Aztec Mummy? *


Nope but you're on the right track and era


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I thought Sin was right. Hmmm....

How about *Attack of the Mayan Mummy*?


----------



## Anachronism

Nope, this movie was written by (and starred in) Paul Naschy


----------



## Johnny Thunder

OK this isn't an honest answer and I still don't think I'm right but.......is it 1973's *La Venganza de la Momia a/k/a The Mummy's Revenge?*


----------



## Anachronism

You got it


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Now THAT was a bachelor party that John would never forget.


----------



## Anachronism

The Amazing Colossal Man


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Brother, you never cease to amaze me  
(love to meet other freaks)

Your go.


----------



## Anachronism




----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Frankenstein's Bloody Terror?*


----------



## Sinister

Whatever it is, it looks awfully gay.


----------



## Anachronism

johnnythunder said:


> *Frankenstein's Bloody Terror?*


Nope


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Count Dracula's Great Love*


----------



## Anachronism

Yep, you got it


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Instert random mother-in-law joke here:


----------



## Anachronism

I don't recognize that one off the bat, she looks like one of the aliens in They Live though, lol


----------



## Sinister

It looks awfully familiar...I'm going to say, *Twice Told Tales. *


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No, that's not the film pictured but you are absolutely correct it is very similar looking.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hint:

This 1971 Italian film revolved around a man fresh from the insane asylum who was treated for a breakdown caused by the death of his wife. Once home, he is haunted by visions of his dead wife, has a mental relapse and murders several women. 

Oh, and it has one of longest titles I’ve ever heard.


----------



## dynoflyer




----------



## Johnny Thunder

That's the film! Your turn, dyno


----------



## dynoflyer

So are you going to hog the remote control all night?


----------



## Anachronism

An American Werewolf In London


----------



## dynoflyer

You are up, Anachronism


----------



## Anachronism




----------



## Sinister

The great Jeffery Combs in Charles Band's Full Moon Productions, *Castle Freak.*


----------



## Anachronism

You got it  the pic I _wanted_ to use was too racey


----------



## Sinister

Although it wasn't something he could immediately put his finger on, Ray just couldn't shake the gut feeling there was something Sylvia had neglected to put in her computer date profile.


----------



## Anachronism

The Satanic Rites of Dracula?


----------



## SpectreTTM

hello?

Sure is quiet in here ?


----------



## krypt

easy one to get this game going again.


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects

Kruger - Nightmare on Elm Street - all of them

Don't know how to put a pic here, sorry!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Anyone?


----------



## dynoflyer

Maybe I should back off on the Crest white strips for awhile


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Lost Boys


----------



## dynoflyer

Got it! Your turn!


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

"Fresh BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAINS!"


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Anyone??


----------



## Spookkid

Dr Killinger said:


> Anyone??


A zombie movie!


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

That's on the right track. Here's a hint: It's the only zombie movie (not counting it's crappy sequels) where the zombies specifically ate brains.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Dr Killinger said:


> "Fresh BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAINS!"


*Return of the Living Dead*!


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Correct, DeadDude. Your turn!


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Okay, I'm ready:


----------



## randy2084

_Maximum Overdrive_?


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Nope. Sorry.


Here's a hint: all the words in the movie's title are objects/things that, basically, are underneath us.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

In order to avoid killing this thread, perhaps another hint? It's a toughie, to be sure. Maybe one word or something.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Anyone?


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

God, sorry it took me so long to respond.

Some hints:

1. There are 2 words in the title,
2. they both refer to things that are basically under our feet,
3. they both begin with the same Letter. And it's in the first half of the alphabet. 
4. It was made outside of North America, but it's spoken in English
5. The director of the film is not dead
6. The picture is from the very last scene in the movie
7. The film was (somewhat) recently released in a big multi-disc DVD set


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The world may never know................


----------



## dynoflyer

Start a new one, JT


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Darn it! I wanted to know what movie that was.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Johnny Thunder said:


> The world may never know...





Eldritch_Horror said:


> Darn it! I wanted to know what movie that was.












It's a *great* one. You guys should have seen it.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

DeadDudeintheHouse said:


> It's a *great* one. You guys should have seen it.


Well, I'm going to look for it now. Thanks!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

OK I'll do one for old time's sake


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Eldritch_Horror said:


> Well, I'm going to look for it now. Thanks!!!


Anytime.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Johnny Thunder said:


> OK I'll do one for old time's sake


Anyone?


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

"Man Made Monster" (1941) Lon Chaney, Jr.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

You got it, Dr. K - you are up.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

A kiss is just a kiss...


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*The Abominable Dr. Phibes*


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

You got it, JT. You're up.


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Looks familiar. Maybe a clue soon. (No rush)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

One film in a double header out last year that featured fake trailers.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

'Death Proof'?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope the other one............


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

'Planet Terror' I figured I had a 50/50 chance.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

You know you're right - so you are up.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror




----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Two days and no bites. Is everyone busy, or just stumped?


----------



## bluebledthesea

Well if no one else wants it... Something Wicked This Way Comes.


----------



## bluebledthesea

Sorry, assuming I got it...


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

bluebledthesea said:


> Well if no one else wants it... Something Wicked This Way Comes.


Well done, Blue.


----------



## bluebledthesea

Eldritch_Horror said:


> Well done, Blue.


Thanks Eldritch! There are plenty of hints available for my post if they become necessary.


----------



## bluebledthesea

Did I kill this thread? Hints?


----------



## Turbophanx

Driving Miss Daisy 2...The Resurection.


----------



## bluebledthesea

Hahaha, try again.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

I think we may need a hint, though it does look oddly familiar.


----------



## bluebledthesea

Ok, my first hint is *Rabies*.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Doesn't help me. I was already thinking along those lines. Must be the froth on the mouths.


----------



## bluebledthesea

Eldritch_Horror said:


> Doesn't help me. I was already thinking along those lines. Must be the froth on the mouths.


Haha, ok, the word "blood" is in the title.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

I'll take a crack at it and say...

"I Drink Your Blood" (1970)


----------



## bluebledthesea

Yup, it's your turn now.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Thanks, Blue.
And...here we go...

Now THAT'S hot!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*House of Wax (2005)*


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Dang it! I somehow missed the pic going up!


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Bad Channels?


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

I somehow missed JT's post, but yeah, he got it.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

And for JT's pic, the answer is...


"Sugar Hill" (1974)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yup, Dr. K got it correct. Your go. :xbones:


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

There's sand in my what?


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Shock Waves?


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Sorry, DeadDude. That's incorrect. If it gets another wrong answer, I'll drop a hint or two.


----------



## bignick

The hills have eyes 2?


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Sorry, bignick. That's also incorrect. OK, here's a couple hints...

1. The movie was produced by a man known for producing and directing many low-budget, if not schlocky, horror/sci-fi films.

2. The movie was directed by a woman.

3. The movie was made in the early 1980's.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Humanoids from the Deep?


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

You got it, Eldritch. You're up.


----------



## Spooky1

Is it a Troma film?


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Milk does a body... bad!


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Dead thread, or need another clue?


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

I think a clue is in order. Zombie pics are, with some exceptions, pretty hard to place.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

The movie boasts... ahem... genital mutilation. (Which makes for a funny scene IMHO)


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Burial Ground?


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Not Burial Ground. Try again.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Zombie Apocalypse (1985)?


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Not that one either. Third time's the charm?


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Zombi 3?


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Newp


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Cemetery Man?


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

No sir.

This movie was promoted as 'France's first gore film' in 1987.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Wow, I think the only French horror movie I've seen was Haute Tension. Pretty sure I wouldn't know it. Pass.


----------



## Spooky1

Revenge Of The Living Dead Girls.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Good job, Spooky! It's all yours!


----------



## Spooky1

I got lucky. I had used that movie in the Horror Movies A-Z thread and saw that description.

How about this one?


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Rumpelstiltskin?


----------



## Spooky1

Survey says .... Nope.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

That is "The Jackal" from the movie "Thir13en Ghosts". 

I really enjoyed this movie even though it wasn't reviewed particularly well. All the ghosts looked fantastic and I especially liked that it was more "supernatural" in nature as opposed to your typical "slasher flick". My only problem with the movie was the lack of background about each of the ghosts themselves, although on the DVD and not live action, they had a section that detailed their pasts. For those unfamiliar with the movie the ghosts were:

1. The First Born Son
2. The Torso
3. The Bound Woman
4. The Withered Lover
5. The Torn Prince
6. The Angry Princess
7. The Pilgremess
8. The Great Child
9. The Dire Mother
10. The Hammer
11. The Jackal
12. The Juggernaut
13. The Willing Sacrifice

Seems to me you could almost do a themed haunt on this movie alone. Hmmm.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I agree, Dr K - a movie that should have gotten better reviews. It definitely kept my attention.


----------



## Spooky1

You got it Dr. Killinger.

Thir13en Ghosts is one of my favorite of the more recent horror movies.

Your turn.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Thanks, Spooky. Ok, here we go...


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Nekromantik 2?


----------



## RoxyBlue

A little hint, perhaps?


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Nope, DeadDude. Sorry.

And right you are, Roxy. A few hints...

1. Made in 1976, the movie was deemed more _exploitation_ than _horror_.

2. Featured in the 2004 Documentary _The 50 Worst Films Ever Made_.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Gestapo's Last Orgy?


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Sounds interesting, Roxy, but no. That's not it.


I'll add another hint. The movie featured some creative, if not downright deranged, dental practices by the primary antagonist's diminutive sidekick.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Incredible Torture Show?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Or maybe "Bloodsucking Freaks" - that guy does look like he has a straw in his mouth.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

You got it, Roxy. It was "Bloodsucking Freaks". Nice job. It's your turn.


As a side note: I was a bit loath to use this one as I pointed out it was more exploitation than horror. More "how much can you stand to watch" rather than scary. A bit of a "dare" movie if you will. Back in the day, I was dared. LOL.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The beauty of Google and the Internet - based on the description, that is not a movie I would watch. You're much braver than I am.

Okay, here's an easy one:


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

The Lost Skeleton of Cadavra


----------



## RoxyBlue

LMAO - I thought you were making that up until I did a Google search on the movie name - what a totally cheesy riot that flick must be!

Anyway, not the movie the posted picture is from. However, it was released during the decade that serves as the inspiration for "The Lost Skeleton of Cadavra".


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

House on Haunted Hill (1958, directed by William Castle)


----------



## Great White

Abbott and Costello Meets Frankenstein?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Great White - nope, but a good flick to watch.

DeadDude, you got it. Tag, you're it!


----------



## Spooky1

Hey Roxie, I knew this one, but it would have been cheating if I had guessed.


----------



## RoxyBlue

:googly:You're right, Spooky1 - people who help find the picture can't play the game


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Ready:


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Warlock?


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Nope. And in case you thought that was the picture of the Warlock, this is what the warlock looks like:







He's a blond.

A hint: it was a big Hollywood studio movie that caused a lot of controversy over one of its' scenes.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Silent Night, Deadly Night?


----------



## Spooky1

Hostel?


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Nope on both. Both of those movies were made by indepedents on fairly small budgets.

This is big-time Hollywood, MGM-UA. And features 1 big Hollywood box office star and 2 more art-film fixture actors (one of them is a pop / rock N roll superstar). And it didn't cause controversy over violence, I'm talking the *BIG* taboo here.

Another hint: the director of the film is the brother of a director who made another big Hollywood horror movie 4 years before this one (a hugely successful one that is well-known to having one of the most shocking scenes in horror history).

Another hint: this was the 1980's and the controversy I'm refering to is the same kind that caused a _huge_ stir in 2006 over a different movie in a different genre. And there were talks a few months ago of turning it into a musical (the 2006 film).

Here's the pic again:


----------



## Spooky1

Vampires Kiss?


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Angel Heart?


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Nope. Early '80s, non-religious controversy (there's something bigger still, Passion of the Christ was 2004, not '06), and neither of those were truly big Hollywood productions, neither to my knowledge were either MGM.

Also, bigger star- big 1990's leading-role actress, and also don't forget it stars one of the biggest rock icons in music history (in the top 20 I'd say) who was also a star of several art film / independent features (hint for the actor: in the 1970's). He was also in one of the most overblown puppet family movies of the same decade as the movie in my picture. But the pic is not of the rockstar I'm refering to. That picture is of Bauhaus who are in the movie.

And Spooky is right that it's a vampire movie.


----------



## Spooky1

How about "The Hunger" staring David Bowie and directed by the brother of Ridley Scott!


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Correct. Your turn.


----------



## Spooky1

Okay how about another classic old horror movie.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Hmm... Something with _Peter Cushing_ in it!! ?

Seriously, the only Peter Cushing movie I've ever seen had Vincent Price's name above the title on the marquee.


----------



## Spooky1

First hint - It's not "Star Wars, Episode IV"


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Hammer's Frankenstein?


----------



## Spooky1

It was a Hammer film, you're close but not quite right yet.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Revenge of Frankenstein?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, but (speaking for Spooky1 since I'm logged on), you're getting closer. "Frankenstein" is part of the movie title.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Curse of Frankenstein?


----------



## Spooky1

Not yet, it was made in the late 1960's


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

"Frankenstein Must Be Destroyed" (1969)


----------



## Spooky1

You got it Dr K.

Tag you're it. Post away.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Thanks, Spooky. And here we go. Another classic.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Curse of The Mummy? (I _know_ I'll get one of the curses yet!)


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

LOL. Maybe you will, DD, but not yet. Keep trying. :lolkin:


----------



## Spooky1

How about "The Mummys Hand"


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

You got it, Spooky. You're up. :smileton:


----------



## Spooky1

How about another (somewhat cheesy) oldy.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Day of the... Mantis?


----------



## Spooky1

You're close but not quite right.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Day of the Monster?


----------



## Spooky1

Getting colder


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Night of the Mantis?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, but Mantis is in the title.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Attack of the Giant Mantis?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm so rooting for you, DeadDude!


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

I think I'd have to cheat to get this one (I *so* thought I was on the right track with Night of the Mantis, pretty catchy id'nt it?). I guess I have to throw in the towel. I just haven't seen any giant mantis attack movies.


----------



## Spooky1

Hey Google isn't cheating. If I had to rely on my memory I'd be doomed.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

You don't mind if I cheat?


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's not cheating, it's "on line research".


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Well, in that case maybe I do know this movie. But I did not cheat to find out House on Haunted Hill and Return of the Living Dead. Had them in my DVD collection. Now let's see if I remember it...

The Deadly Mantis?

(I found out after the last guess I made)


----------



## Spooky1

We have a winner!!!!

Your turn DD


----------



## RoxyBlue

Way to go, DD!

And it didn't have the phrase "Curse of" in it, either.


----------



## Spooky1

Maybe we can make a sequel called "The Curse of the Deadly Mantis"!


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

No way. Curse of the _Giant_ Mantis. Or, Curse of the Attack of the Night of the Deadly Giant Mantis. Has a certain ring about it, methinks.

Ready:


----------



## Spooky1

Okay I have no clue and it has the look of the 1980's, so here's my WAG (wild ass guess) ... Omen III


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Partygoers Gone Wild III"


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Spooky1 said:


> Okay I have no clue and it has the look of the 1980's, so here's my WAG (wild ass guess) ... Omen III


Nope. Hint: cheaper than that. Definitely outside the Hollywood system.



RoxyBlue said:


> "Partygoers Gone Wild III"


Ha, eh- no. Hint: fewer words in the title than that. And, not a sequel.


----------



## Spooky1

I think we need another hint. What decade was the film made?


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

1980's, you were right. I would have corrected you if you were wrong. (just a note for future)

It's a cult film that some people love and some people don't know what to think of it. It's also famous for having been cut a lot. The very long, extended ending (lasting around 30 minutes) was considered very shocking and grotesque.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Opera (the film, not the genre)?


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Nope. _Much_ grosser than that. And not European. This one was made in the good old U-S-of-A. But did find great fame and critical acclaim in England. Some people say it was never released in America but also became a fairly popular video rental (the box cover is well known to quite a few horror renters) and the image of the poster was kind of famous in cult circles.

The last 30 minutes take place in the same location and is basically one long scene. Another hint, the MPAA required one noteworthy cut on a very controversial sequence where something is inserted into a man's... (better to use your imagination there). And this scene kind of *invented* a word, or a brand new meaning for an already existing word that wasn't used often (the word was: Shunting).


----------



## RoxyBlue

Society?


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Yep. Your turn.


----------



## RoxyBlue

And you're right - from the descriptiuon I read, that is a WAY grosser movie! EEEWWWW!

Okay, let's start with this one:


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

The Fly II (1989)?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, although the guy certainly looks like a refugee from The Fly.

This movie was released in 1991.


----------



## Spooky1

Think Cheesier!


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Castle Freak


----------



## RoxyBlue

And tbe answer is....no. Castle Freak is a 1995 movie (or so says IMDB) and is more serious than the movie I have in mind.

However, both movies share at least one thing - someone who is blind (or in the case of my "Guess the Movie", more than one blind person).


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Mask! nyuk nyuk nyuk! I'm sorry, that was horrible!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Eldritch_Horror said:


> Mask! nyuk nyuk nyuk! I'm sorry, that was horrible!!


LMAO!

Okay, but seriously now....


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

The Refrigerator?


----------



## RoxyBlue

(I had to look that one up - I learn so much about movies playing this game)

Nope, not it. What the two movies have in common is they fall into the category of comedy/horror. Another hint - my "Guess the Movie" is a Troma release.

Released in 1991.

Has blind characters (not all, just some)


----------



## Spooky1

I'll add a hint for Roxy since I'm logged in. Angelina Jolie has a connection to this movie, but wasn't in it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Okay, another hint - motorcycles


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Chopper Chicks In Zombietown


----------



## RoxyBlue

We have a WINNER!!!!!

You're up!


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## Spooky1

How about The Funhouse (1981)?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yes, that is correct. 

You are up.


----------



## Spooky1

OMG I can't believe we (Roxy helped) got it on the first guess.

Here's an oldy but a goody.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*House of Wax (1953)*


----------



## Spooky1

Damn I thought it would be tougher since it wasn't on your list of recently watched horror movies. 

Your turn again Johnny.


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## RoxyBlue

"Eddie Munster Resurrection"


----------



## Spooky1

I was a preadolecent Werewolf?


----------



## scream1973

Werewolf In A Girl's Dormitory


----------



## Johnny Thunder

scream1973 said:


> Werewolf In A Girl's Dormitory


Nope.


----------



## Spooky1

I was a Teenage Werewolf?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Werewolf of London (1935)?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hint: “The Venezuelan Volcano” starred in this 1943 Universal horror film as the ape monster pictured above.


----------



## Spooky1

Captive Wild Woman


----------



## Johnny Thunder

That's the one, Spooky1. You are up.


----------



## Spooky1

Never would have gotten it without the hints. She looked more like a werewolf than an apegirl. Now to search for a new pic.


----------



## Spooky1

How about this one:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Re-Animator (1985)*


----------



## Spooky1

You got it Johnny. I thought it might be to easy.


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## RoxyBlue

Blacula?


----------



## Spooky1

Scream, Blackula, Scream


----------



## Johnny Thunder

You are up, Spooky1.


----------



## Spooky1

Okay how about this one.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Constantine


----------



## Spooky1

Your turn again Johnny. I've got to make this tougher for you.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No, please - my brain can't stand any more strain 

Here's my new pic:


----------



## Spooky1

Is that Vincent Price?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dr Phibes Rises Again?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

It is indeed Mr. Price - but it is not one of the Phibes films.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

I always log on too late for the ones I know.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Witchfinder General?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope.

Clue: This early 70s film co-starred Peter Cushing and featured Price as the character “Dr. Death”…..


----------



## RoxyBlue

Madhouse (1974)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

You got it, RB.

You be up.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nothing like a good hint to help me see my way

Okay, how about this one:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*The Screaming Skull.* Although that film is in B & W, so the photo has been colorized.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are truly the Master of Horror Movie Trivia. I bow down humbly before your superior knowledge.

Okay, enough groveling - you are, of course, now IT!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No no no - I'm hardly a 'master' at all.........I know plenty of friends on this board - and elsewhere - that put my li'l bit o' knowledge to shame. 

Ok - put on your seat belts, true believers - here's the next pic:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lost Boys?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope, but that is a vampire in the pic......the King of All Vampires (hint).


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dracula vs Frankenstein (1971)?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nicely played!

You're up.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Must have been that 70s hairstyle 

All right, try this one:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, well, that one didn't last long, did it? One of these days I'll stump you!:googly:

Okay, you're up!


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy, since he seems to know the classics maybe we need to try some Troma movies. JT may not be up on those.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> Roxy, since he seems to know the classics maybe we need to some Troma movies. JT may not be up on those.


Don't be too sure - he got the Chopper Chick one


----------



## Johnny Thunder

As I've said, I'm not the most knowledgeable fan around the boards, and there's plenty of people here that know more than me. 

Here's my next pic:


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Mole People?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hint: Recent project about a missing film by one of my favorite and very well respected horror director.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it a John Carpenter project?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yup......


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ghosts of Mars?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No - more recent and involves a long lost film, madness and murder.


----------



## Spooky1

Cigarette Burns?


----------



## RoxyBlue

(I think Spooky1 may have it)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yup.


----------



## Spooky1

Okay lets see if I can stump Johnny this time.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would a little hint be helpful?


----------



## Spooky1

Hint #1 - The movie is from the early 70's.


----------



## Spooky1

Hint #2 - The movie was released in Spain (and filmed there?) before the US release.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Anyone?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hint #3 (since I'm logged on) - There is a fight near the end of the movie between two of the characters that takes place on Walpurgis Night (aka Walpurgisnacht).


----------



## Johnny Thunder

If no one wants to guess - I thought it was The Werewolf Vs. Vampire Woman


----------



## RoxyBlue

(Speaking for Spooky1) - You are correct, JT!


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## RoxyBlue

Midnight Meat Train?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

That's the one. You are up. :smoking:


----------



## Spooky1

You made that one too easy Johnny.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Okay, heres my pick for the game:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*The Old Dark House*


----------



## Spooky1

With the verbal approval of RoxyBlue, you are correct JT.

Your turn again Johnny.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good job, Johnny!

Rumor has it the butler character played by Boris Karloff in this movie inspired Charles Addams to create a similar character in his cartoons that later became the inspiration for Lurch in the Addams family TV series.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Very cool tidbit, RB.

Here we go with the next pic:


----------



## Spooky1

Dang this is going to be a tough one.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Couple questions, since the picture is a little hard to see on my monitor - 

Is that a face (as if someone were lying on a table) on the left side of the picture in the background?

Is the figure in the foreground a wolfman?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The answers to both questions would be "no."

But the character from this 1970s flick is another "monster."


----------



## RoxyBlue

Andy Warhol's Frankenstein (aka Flesh for Frankenstein)?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope! However, my fiendish friend, you are on the right track in terms of the character/monster in this frightfully funky film.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Blackenstein?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

We have a winnah! My next clue was going to be "my avvie" 

Your turn. :smoking:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Woot! I think I'll wait a little while to post a picture so I can (a) find something good and (b) savor what will be a short-lived victory


----------



## RoxyBlue

Okay, I've savored enough - here is the new picture:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Isle of the Dead* with Karloff


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, you're up again (but you knew that, didn't you!).


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I'm having fun playing with you guys! 

OK here's the next one:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Gypsy Vampire?

(total shot in the dark - it looks like he's in one of those circusy/gypsyish caravans)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope.

Hint - this actor, after having gone through several lean years, is now very well known to modern genre fans for a few recent films by a certain director.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would the director be Wes Craven?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hmmmm - well, the director I was thinking of is also a musician.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ah, perhaps another John Carpenter film, then?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

This director was the frontman of White Zombie lol....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Rob Zombie?

Actually, John Carpenter does do his own music, so says the internet - I am as surprised as you are


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spider Baby

(Actor is Sid Haig, yes?)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

It is Sid and it is *Spider Baby*. You be up.


----------



## RoxyBlue

This one should take you, oh, say five minutes to guess

(BTW, you're turning me into a good detective)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Christopher Lee in* The Wicker Man*


----------



## Spooky1

Hey Roxy, it took 13 minutes not 5 for Johnny to guess this one. Heck I don't think I'd have recognized Christopher Lee with all that hair.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Your turn, JT!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hey Spooky cut me some slack I actually was working! lol

Here's the new pic:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Santa Claus in a horror movie!?!?!?! NOOOOOOOO!!

Silent Night Deadly Night?

And my second guess would be "Christmas Evil".


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Ho Ho Ho....the first guess is wrong, but the second guess be right.


----------



## RoxyBlue

YAY!

Here's an odd one for your consideration:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Poultrygeist: Night of the Chicken Dead *:lolkin:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 is sitting here laughing his butt off at the picture and the name of the movie

Eight minutes this time - damn, it took me longer to find the picture and download it. You wouldn't happen to be The Flash's brother, would you?

Your turn


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Mull over this one for the evening as I be off to chill and read for the night:


----------



## Spooky1

Damn, she looks familiar, but I can't place her.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Maybe it's Angelina Jolie in "Bitten".


----------



## Spooky1

Wild guess here.

Brotherhood of the Wolf


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope.

Hint: The film was a very unique twist on an old literary monster who has been featured in many big screen interpretations over the years….


----------



## Spooky1

How about Blood and Chocolate?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Frankenstein Unbound?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Neither one......

Hint #2: This film, released the year of my birth, had the sensational tagline _"The sexual transformation of a man into a woman will actually take place before your very eyes!"_


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dr Jekyll & Sister Hyde


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yup. Your go.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here's someone who probably has a bit of a headache:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Offhand it doesn't hit me, so .... I may be out on this round.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Clue #1 - This movie was originally released in Italy. It was not well received in the United States but has acquired a small cult following.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Clue #2 - The main character in this movie must deal with the dead and undead daily.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Oh -

how about* Dellamorte Dellamore * *a/k/a Cemetery Man*


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bingo - I knew you could do it, JT!

You're up.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Here's an easy one -


----------



## Mr_Chicken

I Was A Teenage Frankenstein?

Haven't actually seen it, but I'm pretty sure


----------



## Johnny Thunder

That's the one, Mr. C-

You're up.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Woot, a new player!

Spooky1 knew this one right away - I'm a little slower


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Okay, here we go!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*The Bat *(1959) with Vincent Price and Agnes Moorehead


----------



## RoxyBlue

(looks like you got it, JT)


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Yep, Johnny's up!


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## RoxyBlue

House of Horrors (1946)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yup


----------



## RoxyBlue

(claps hands like a little girl) - I'm so excited I figured that one out!

Okay, here's a shot from one of my favorites:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hint #1 - The cold mountain setting has significance to the plot of this wonderfully B movie.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hint #2 - Radioactivity and mental telepathy are part of the story.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

How about *The Crawling Eye?*


----------



## RoxyBlue

You got it! It's a bit on the cheesy side, but it scared the crap out of me and my brothers/sisters when we were little. We used to live within eyesight of a mountain in La Mesa, CA and every time it got clouds on it, we thought the crawling eye might be visiting.

Your turn.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I like that movie too.

Here's the new photo:


----------



## Mr_Chicken

is it *The Brides of Dracula*?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Indeed it is, Mr. C!

You are up.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Oddly enough, Brides of Dracula is one of only two Hammer films I've seen.
Anywho, here's the next one:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*The Tingler*


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Johnny wins again!


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## RoxyBlue

The Monster Maker?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope - but general time frame.

Clue - Bela Lugosi is there on the right.


----------



## RoxyBlue

White Zombie?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope - but - 

funny you mentioned "White Zombie" - since the source of Murder Legendre's power over the zombies in the film shares one of the words of the title of the flick pictured!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Voodoo Man


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Ding ding ding!!! We have a winnah! Nicely played


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks! Of course, those little hints do help

Next picture:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Billy the Kid versus Dracula *


----------



## RoxyBlue

And you didn't even break a sweat, did you?

You're up again, JT!


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## Spooky1

At first I thought it was the Twilight Zone episode - The Hitchhiker, but lets try...

Dead Men Walk?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope - but the dead certainly play a major part in the plot of this spooky flick.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Living Dead at Manchester Morgue?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

"Dead" actually isn't in the title......but the film revolves around spirits or ghosts if you will...


----------



## Spooky1

Carnival of Souls!!!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

That's the one


----------



## Spooky1

Woot, I got one before Roxy!!!!

Okay how about this one.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Bubba Ho-Tep!


----------



## Spooky1

Yup, you got it Eldritch.

Your turn to post a picture.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

About time I got one again!

Here we go...


----------



## RoxyBlue

I haven't seen a hairstyle like that since I was in high school!


----------



## scareme

lol Roxy


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

1st clue: To my knowledge, this man did not go to Roxy's highschool.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Dunwich Horror (1970)


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Great job, Roxy! Your turn again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, EH (and I think that guy used to sit behind me in chemistry class).

Here are two guys I definitely did NOT go to high school with:


----------



## debbie5

Eww...that old guy in the chair's getting felt up!!

LOL


----------



## scareme

Is the man standing Boris Karlof?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Looks a bit like him but no, it's not Boris Karloff, nor is he listed as part of the cast for this movie.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here's a hint - this movie is a comedy horror that is one of the earliest (if not _the_ earliest) examples of a "mad scientist" movie.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hint #2 - The mad scientist tries to perform experiments in an attempt to discover the secret to eternal life.


----------



## Spooky1

The Monster (1925)


----------



## RoxyBlue

You got it (and no help from me other than the hints given above)

You're up.


----------



## Spooky1

How about this one.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Chaney in *The Unholy Three*?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, but in the right decade. This one was also made in the 30's.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Devil Doll (1936)


----------



## Spooky1

You are correct Roxy, your turn.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I expect this will be an easy one for the avid horror movie fans:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Ah geez - another lesson to the kids out there on not drinking and posting LOL

The new one is Lugosi in *The Devil Bat*.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Should have checked to see if you were on line before I posted this one, JT I saw that movie for the first time several weeks ago - a bit on the cheesy side, but Lugosi was charming.

Your turn!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Really? One of my absolute FAV flicks...............I think I have 3 copies of it! LOL

OK let me find a pic.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Should be on the easy side.........................


----------



## Spooky1

My Bloody Valentine (1981)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

You got it


----------



## Spooky1

Here I've picked one that's in color for once.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

8 Legged Freaks


----------



## Spooky1

You got it EH. Your turn.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Hard to tell with this crew, but this may just be a gimmee. Couldn't find the picture I -really- wanted.


----------



## Spooky1

Wild guess here ... Devil's Rejects?


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Newp. Try again.


----------



## Spooky1

House of 1000 Corpses?


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

It is not a Rob Zombie film.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it a werewolf movie of some kind?


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

No werewolves were harmed in the making of this film. Mainly because there were no werewolves in it.


----------



## Spooky1

Dang, I'm stumped. How about another hint EH.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

It's a fairly recent film, cast by mainly unknown actors. (I will have to give further clues some thought as I may accidentally spill the beans)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Savage Weekend?


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Keep trying.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Howzabout a clue?


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Another clue, eh? Viewers of this movie were quite polarized, they either loved it or hated it. There really wasn't much of an in between.


----------



## Spooky1

The breed?


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Nope


----------



## Spooky1

The girl in the blue dress seem familar, but I'm stumped.


----------



## Uruk-Hai

Is it Cloverfield?


----------



## RoxyBlue

(I believe Uruk-Hai has solved the puzzle)


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Uruk-Hai has hit it squarely upon the head! Your turn!


----------



## Uruk-Hai

OK. I don't know if this qualifies as an actual horror film but it really creeped me out when I first saw it when I was a kid. Here you go...


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Bermuda Depths


----------



## Uruk-Hai

RoxyBlue said:


> The Bermuda Depths


Bingo! Your turn...


----------



## RoxyBlue

That picture creeped me out just looking at it, Uruk

Here we go:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Seems a clue is in order, so...this is one of those movies with a "mad doctor/scientist experimenting on patients" theme.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The Unearthly


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bingo!

You're up, JT.


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## RoxyBlue

Mother Riley Meets the Vampire?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yup.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

One of my favs -
*
Man Made Monster *with Lon Chaney -

He was my avvie for a while


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy is practicing her violin, so under her authority )) I have the power to say you are correct Johnny.

Your turn.


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## RoxyBlue

The Boy Who Cried Werewolf?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yup.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Woot!

Here's my next offering:


----------



## Spooky1

Bride of the Gorilla (1951)!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You got it, babe!

You are up.


----------



## Spooky1

How about this one (it looks so serious).


----------



## Mr_Chicken

A bit of a shot in the dark, but is it _Frankenstein 1970_?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, try again


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The Incredible Invasion?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, this was an early Horror/Comedy.


----------



## Spooky1

Hint: This movie is from the 40's.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Boogie Man Will Get You (1942)


----------



## Spooky1

You are correct my dear.

Your turn.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go (and obviously staying on the light side):


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Scared Stiff


----------



## RoxyBlue

You got it, JT!

Give us your best shot now


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I don't know about that.........

but here's the next one:


----------



## Spooky1

I Married a Monster from Outer Space


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope.


----------



## rottincorps

Commercial for extends...............I don't know


----------



## RoxyBlue

I want to say "The Picture of Dorian Gray", but I think the time period isn't right.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

This '61 flick was 'inspired' by Hitchcock's Psycho.


----------



## Spooky1

Homicidal (Thanks for the hint JT, I figured by the skinny tie the guy was wearing it was 50's or early 60's)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yup.......I won't ruin it if you haven't seen it, but the big 'twist' ending involves that same 'guy'.

Your turn.


----------



## Spooky1

Okay how about this one:


----------



## Mr_Chicken

The Mask of Fu Manchu?


----------



## Spooky1

Correct Mr. C. (I never would have recognized Karloff in this makeup).

Your turn.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Let's go Mr. C, no dilly-dallying LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

Johnny's chompin' at the bit, Mr C:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

Must have movie to guess.:googly:


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Something tells me this won't be too difficult....


----------



## Spooky1

Hmmmmm, Looks like it could be a Troma movie.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No guess for me this round.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Perhaps a hint is in order? Pretty please?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Hint #1: The icing on that cake is..._chlorophyll green_!


----------



## RoxyBlue

It Came From Outer Space?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

nope


----------



## RoxyBlue

Troll 2


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Well it's about time! Please tell me you've seen it.
Roxy's turn.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I've seen one picture from it

Okay, this movie I have seen and I love it in all its schlocky glory:


----------



## Mr_Chicken

It looks so familiar, but I can't place it.
Roxy, you and Spooky _have_ to rent Troll 2. It's just the greatest thing ever.


----------



## Moon Dog

Hmmmm... Cousin IT gets a haircut?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Moon Dog said:


> Hmmmm... Cousin IT gets a haircut?


And he's not happy about it!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*The Killer Shrews*


----------



## RoxyBlue

Johnny has it! You're up.

Moon Dog and Mr C - you guys crack me up


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## RoxyBlue

The Man (or Thing) with Two Heads?

(I know - no Rosie Grier - gotta start somewhere)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Very close - and the flick is known primarily by one title, but there are a few others out there, but that isn't one of them. :smoking:


----------



## Spooky1

The Manster!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yup - another one of my fav flicks. You are up.


----------



## Spooky1

Let's try this one.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Astro-Zombies?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, but your heading in the right direction. It is a Sci-fi horror movie.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Earth Dies Screaming 1965 (or 1964)


----------



## Spooky1

That is correct Roxy. 

Your turn.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hmmmm.........................lemme think. With my Re-D goggles on. LOL.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are those, like, infra-Re-D goggles? Or is the picture too hard to see


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here's a little hint - this is also along the line of a sci-fi horror movie.


----------



## Spooky1

Are Re-D goggles, like beer goggles?:googly:


----------



## Moon Dog

I think that is a scene from, "Crap, it's Monday again!"


----------



## RoxyBlue

Quit cuttin' up, you guys, this is a serious game requiring great intelligence and phenomenal sleuthing skills to solve the puzzle of the mystery pictures! Get with the program!

Okay, just kidding:googly: However, Moon Dog is slightly on to something because the girl in the shot is seconds from an "oh CRAP!" moment involving plant life.


----------



## scareme

Lost in Space...The Great Vegetable Rebellion


----------



## RoxyBlue

RoxyBlue said:


> Here we go:


Another hint - this movie was released in the early 1960s.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Scareme, I did post a "no" to your guess and it didn't save for some reason.

Let's review hints and add another:

1) This is a sci-fi horror moview released in the early 60's.

2) Dangerous plant life is involved.

New hint - Freak meteor shower blinds most of the population, which gives a major advantage to the dangerous plant life.


----------



## scareme

The Day of the Triffids


----------



## RoxyBlue

BINGO!

I love that movie.

Do you have the picture posting thing down or would you like someone to post for you?


----------



## scareme

Sorry, I don't have the post down, but your question was so hard I just had to try for it. Would you mind posting again?


----------



## RoxyBlue

It was a pretty non-helpful picture, I have to admit, but the other one I thought of posting had the triffids in it, so that would be a giveaway.

One of us will get a picture up, or I'll ask Johnny Thunder to post one


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Thanks for asking me to sub in for Scareme  Here we go:


----------



## Spooky1

It's either the "Bride of the Monster", or "Ed Wood"


----------



## Johnny Thunder

It's the first one. Your turn


----------



## Spooky1

Here's an easy one. I just like how this guy looked and moved on screen.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Return of the Living Dead


----------



## Spooky1

Correct Johnny.

Your turn.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Cool.

And away we go........


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lordy, that looks like Gilda Radner as a completely demented Roseanne Roseannadanna


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Edison's _Frankenstein_


----------



## Johnny Thunder

You got it, Mr. C.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Tapping his toe........LOL

Mr. C be up


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Ah...Sorry guys.
I've been helping with the organization of my school's annual trivia hunt (basically, a competition between high schools to get as many questions answered as possible. Finding the answers is easy; it's finding two print sources that's the hard part), so I've been working basically all day every day since Friday.

Anywho...


----------



## scareme

I can't see it.


----------



## Spooky1

I could see it if I copied (right click) the "X" and pasted it into a Word document.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Hmm...it shows up on my computer....Here's a smaller version...


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Murders in the Rue Morgue* (1932)


----------



## Mr_Chicken

That's the one!
What's your secret Johnny? I wouldn't even have guessed that movie from the picture!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No secret, Mr. C. I'm just a big horror nerd, and that image from *Murders* is one that really sticks with you when you've seen the film. Evokes the German Expressionist flicks it aspires to be (the film seems to be an American quasi-remake of *Caligari* in some respects).

Here's the next one - should be easy:


----------



## Draik41895

I know it,I so know it...its on the tip of my tongue.Dang, lost it


----------



## Spooky1

I think I'm going to need a hint JT. Looks familiar, but I can't place the movie (even with a Google search).


----------



## RoxyBlue

Werewolf of London 1935?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

You got it Roxy 

Underappreciated film IMHO.

Your turn.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The Last Man on Earth (1964)


----------



## Spooky1

Dang, you beat me to that one JT.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Spooky - go ahead and take my turn.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are kind and generous, JT (and you were also correct, but you know that)

Spooky1, you're batting for Johnny.


----------



## Spooky1

That's so kind of you JT. So let's see how long it takes you to get this one.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Olivia de Havilland in "High School Chemistry Lab Hijinks"


----------



## Spooky1

Wrong Roxy, you will now be sent to remedial Horror Chemistry Lab.


----------



## Spooky1

Hint #1: This movie had a lot of "Buzz" about it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Wasp Woman 1960


----------



## Spooky1

Correct Roxy!

Your turn


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nicely played Roxy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks, JT! With the "buzz" word, I figured it had to be bees or wasps.

Here's a shot from one of my favorite B movies:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Doesn't hit me right away so I may pass on this round unless I think of it!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Little hint - This movie was one of the first where "bad things occurring as a result of atomic radiation" was part of the plot.


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy says I'm not allowed to guess this one. I recognized it right away as one of her favorites.


----------



## RoxyBlue

RoxyBlue said:


>


Figured I'd move the picture up to the next page.

Hint #2 - This movie was released the year I was born (maybe that's one of the reasons I like it)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hint #3 - This was probably one of the first (if not _the_ first) of the "big bug" movies.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Shall I wave a bottle of formic acid under everyone's noses so they get this one?


----------



## SpectreTTM

Piece of Cake.

"Them"

With Fess Parker's 1st Movie appearance I believe.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not only that, apparently Walt Disney liked his scene so much, he had him cast for the Daniel Boone series.

You are correct, Spectre - your turn.


----------



## SpectreTTM

Might be a little harder


----------



## Spooky1

The Thing?


----------



## SpectreTTM

nope much more recent.
This is actually a color Movie but unfortunately the pict is in B&W.

A Clue: I believe this pict is from the 1st of 4 movies.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Wishmaster?


----------



## RoxyBlue

(I think JT has it -and that's the Djinn)


----------



## SpectreTTM

Johnny Thunder said:


> Wishmaster?


Give that Man a Cigar. 

You are up. My good Friend JT.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nice to see ya, Spec 

OK here's the next one, gang:


----------



## Mr_Chicken

I don't know what movie that is, but it looks awesome.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Could it be Vampyr (1932)?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope.

It is a very recent film, and was done in B&W.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Recent as in this decade (2000 and/or later)?


----------



## SpectreTTM

"The Call of Cthulhu"


----------



## RoxyBlue

It does have that Lovecraft feel, doesn't it?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I knew Spec would get that one. 

The film was produced by the H.P. Lovecraft Historical Society and again I recommend it. Also looking forward to their The Whisperer in Darkness.

http://www.cthulhulives.org/toc.html

Spec is up.


----------



## SpectreTTM

thx JT

along a similar vein so to speak


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hmmmmm......


----------



## RoxyBlue

Looks like plastic surgery gone terribly wrong


----------



## Spooky1

So this is another H.P. Lovecraft based movie?


----------



## SpectreTTM

yes it is


----------



## Spooky1

I'll take a WAG, Necronomicon (1993)?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

(I think it's *Dagon*....)


----------



## SpectreTTM

Johnny Thunder said:


> (I think it's *Dagon*....)


That it is my friend 
That it is.

You're up


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## SpectreTTM

I think I know it but will sit this one out


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No one else has bitten, Spec.............


----------



## RoxyBlue

Perhaps a teensy clue to help the movie-guessing-challenged...?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

One of the actresses in this 1991 film went on to co-star in the TV show “My So-Called Life”


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

the people under the stairs


----------



## Johnny Thunder

That be the one. :smoking:

You're up.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

here we go


----------



## RoxyBlue

The People in the Toilet Stall


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

haha close but no cigar


----------



## Spooky1

I think we need a hint Bloodshed


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, a little hint would be a kindness


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

Its a zombie movie


----------



## Spooky1

My WAG is "Dance of the Dead" (2008)


----------



## Spooky1

oops I repeated myself.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

yup spooky got it


----------



## Spooky1

How about this one.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Disturbing Behavior?


----------



## Spooky1

That would be wrong. Please try again.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Saw IV?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, this movie is from the 70's


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

The remake of Invasion of the Body Snatchers?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Could it be Demon Seed?


----------



## Spooky1

Why yes it could, and is!

Your up Roxy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go - hope the picture isn't too busy:


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Masque of the Red Death!

Absolutely *love* that one!!


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy is standing by my side and says you are correct Dude.

Your turn.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Dude! Dude! Dude!


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

I tried to take a picture with my camera. Did not turn out so well, but here it is:










If that's too hard to see, tell me and I'll find something else. But know that it'll take longer. (Sorry)


----------



## Moon Dog

Jason is a guest star on Colombo?


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Nope.

Hint 1: Neither one of these figures is Colombo, but one of them is considered one of the all-time greatest actors in cinema history by many.


----------



## Spooky1

I was going to say "Bloody Murder", but I don't think that matches your clue.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

N'yet.

Hint 1 (more): Neither one of these figures is Colombo, but one of them is considered one of the all-time greatest actors in cinema history by many. During a low-point in his career. He ended up rebounding though in the late '80s / early '90s playing several small "scary guy" roles in at least a couple very successful films. Both of which spawned sequels, one of which became a HUGE franchise, producing 2 of the top-grossing box office films of all time.

Hint 2: The film was not successful in theaters or on video, but was an early effort by a movie studio which became a huge success in the late '80s and without which, we wouldn't have a certain very well-known '90s movie character audiences loved and became a huge pop culture icon with famous retro one-liners, thereby spawning a franchise starring several very stylish and gorgeous women, and made pop culture icons out of even the supporting characters from the series.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did this movie inspire the Friday the 13th series?


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Nope, it was made after the first 2 Friday the 13th movies.

Hint 3: If you were thinking Halloween, it just so happens that this movie shares parts of the same plotline (babysitters, long nights, mental hospital / facility, stalking scenes taking place at a 2-story house). But isn't a sequel.


----------



## Spooky1

How about "Alone in the Dark"


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

That'll be a big "Yes." But I have to ask - did you get it because of my hints, at all?


(You're up, of course)


----------



## Spooky1

Yeah, even with the hints I had to work hard to figure that one out.

This should be an easy one.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think I know this one, but we watched it together a while ago, so I'll just look on from the sidelines


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Evil Dead


----------



## Spooky1

You are correct JT (I know it was an easy one )


----------



## Johnny Thunder

That's ok. Besides "free" - "easy" is my favorite flavor.

Here's the next one:


----------



## Spooky1

Would that be Shocker? I know you posted about a possible remake recently.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yup! I went with an easier one too this time..............

Your go.


----------



## Spooky1

Here's another one that may be easy.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The scene at JT's BBQ from *Planet Terror?*


----------



## Spooky1

You are correct JT.

Your turn again.


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## RoxyBlue

Drive-Thru (with Horney the Clown at Hella Burger)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

That's the one.

Your turn. :smoking:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Woot!

Here we go - BTW, the movie is actually in color, unlike this picture.


----------



## SpectreTTM

The Ninth Gate W/ Johnny Depp


----------



## RoxyBlue

You got it, Spectre! Your turn.


----------



## SpectreTTM

Sorry for the delay


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Lord of Illusions


----------



## SpectreTTM

Bingo

You're up Good Sir


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that one of the Blacula movies?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope.

But today’s holiday is a clue…….


----------



## RoxyBlue

Leprechaun in the 'Hood?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Aye, that be the one.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## Spooky1

Feed Me!

The Little Shop of Horrors (1960)


----------



## RoxyBlue

You got it, babe - I figured it would be an easy one.

You're up.


----------



## Spooky1

Here's a classic.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Frankenstein Meets The Wolf Man*


----------



## Spooky1

You are correct sir.

Your turn JT


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## Spooky1

I think we need a hint JT. Is it one of the From Dusk till Dawn sequels?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

This film was one of Hammer's last gasps and blended vampires with martial arts.


----------



## Spooky1

The Legend of the 7 Golden Vampires?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

That's it.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

You're up Spooky1.


----------



## Spooky1

Okay now I've got to find a Horror movie and a General movie too.

Let's try this one.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

An American Werewolf in London


----------



## Spooky1

You are correct Mr. C!

Your turn


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Mr. C - I gots the shakes!!! We needs a pic


----------



## RoxyBlue

JOHNNY GOTS THE DTs!!!!!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Dr. Chicken has the perfect remedy for you, Johnny:








*Don't enlarge the picture, or you'll see the answer...cheating is bad, folks


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No cheating - one of my fav movies.

Karloff in *The Raven*.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Yes sir!
Now, if you go to the picture's web site, you'll find a lot more high res Karloff pics-- quite a treat!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Cool find, Mr. C, thanks 

OK here is the next pic:


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

looks like micheal jackson in thriller hahaha


----------



## Johnny Thunder

hahaah nope try again.


----------



## Spooky1

Kind of looks like Eddy Munster to me.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Uhm.................lol......

nope try again lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

Johnny Thunder said:


>


Well, I'll just throw something out there and hope JT takes pity on my ignorance:

The Howling?


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

The Brides of Blackula?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

This 1974 ripoff of The Exorcist starred William Marshall as a Bishop and featured the tagline _*"The Devil took her for his lover! Her body is possessed, her soul is next!"*_


----------



## RoxyBlue

Abby (1974)

(That's a really generous hint there, JT)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

That's it, Roxy! You are up.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I know this one, but I'll wait to see if someone else would like to play.


----------



## RoxyBlue

RoxyBlue said:


>


LOL, JT, I almost wrote "JT will probably get this one right away"

Still open for guesses here


----------



## Spooky1

Is this one of the mummy movies?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, it only looks Egyptian in the picture


----------



## Spooky1

Go ahead JT, or I'll need a hint


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hint #1 - This film makes use of cast shadows to suggest the presence of an unseen horror, which is perhaps most notable in a scene involving a swimming pool.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Cat People*


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Roxy, Roxy can you come out to play?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry, Johnny, Spooky1 had to play catch-up on the Forum yesterday.

And you are correct - your turn


----------



## Johnny Thunder

(I was just kidding!  I was babysitting yesterday and baby was sleeping a lot, so I had some free time  )

OK here we go:


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

looks like christmas at my house


----------



## Spooky1

Is it "Bride of Re-Animator"?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Uhm........................

Close.


----------



## Moon Dog

Isn't that a tax audit? 

Scott


----------



## RoxyBlue

EWWWW!!!!!

(and LOL, Moon Dog and Bloodshed!)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Spooky1 just drop off the "Bride" part and you are good to post the next one.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll drop it for him, since I'm logged on - Spooky1 says "Oh, right, I meant "Re-Animator". Yeah, that's the ticket!"


----------



## Johnny Thunder

LOL

Yup that be the one


----------



## Spooky1

JT, Thanks for the hint. I recognized Jeffrey Combs, but wasn't sure which Re-Animator it was. Okay lets try this one.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think a hint might help


----------



## Spooky1

The young leading lady of this movie was in a sci-fi TV series in the 60's


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

it isnt mommy dearest is it?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Don't recognize this one off the top of my head.


----------



## Spooky1

Spooky1 said:


> JT, Thanks for the hint. I recognized Jeffrey Combs, but wasn't sure which Re-Animator it was. Okay lets try this one.


Hint #2 - It's a Universal Horror movie from the 40's


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Maybe I _have_ seen this...looks familiar...not coming to me.


----------



## Spooky1

Hint #3 - The lead actress gets "Lost in Space" in the 60's.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Using my powers of IMDB.....it must be _The She-Wolf of London_.


----------



## Spooky1

Correct Mr. C,

Your turn


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Ah! That's it. (Not one of my fav Universal efforts).


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Give this a whirl:


----------



## Draik41895

nosferatu?i just saw it like a week ago for the first time,only half though


----------



## RoxyBlue

If not Nosferatu, is the decade correct (1920s)?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Draik is correct. Your turn, D Man!


----------



## Draik41895

ok,lets try this


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Isn't that Lon Chaney Jr. from The Wolfman?


----------



## Draik41895

nope,sorry


----------



## Johnny Thunder

_"Gooooodbye, Roy."_

How about *The Devil Bat*?


----------



## Draik41895

the master is correct!

your turn


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I love that movie.

OK, here's the next one:


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Unless I'm quite mistaken, that's the titular character from _The Bride of Frankenstein._


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Of course!

You are up Mr. C.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

This one shouldn't be too hard


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Ah!! Another classic.

I'll give someone else the chance to play.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

LOL! Plan 9 from Outer Space

I don't have a movie photo....need to look one up I guess.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

ok here is an oldy but moldy...and not difficult.


----------



## Draik41895

would that be Lon Chaney Sr.,in The Hunchback of Notre Dame ?


----------



## Spooky1

Man, I go to bed and I miss out on two movies. I guess I need to stay up later.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Spooky1 said:


> Man, I go to bed and I miss out on two movies. I guess I need to stay up later.


I don't think you can talk-- you and Roxy must've gone through six million trivias by the time I got back from the store the other day!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mr_Chicken said:


> I don't think you can talk-- you and Roxy must've gone through six million trivias by the time I got back from the store the other day!


Just trying to get some posts in before the experts showed up:googly:


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Draik you are correct.


----------



## Draik41895

ok gimme a little


----------



## Draik41895

ok,shouldnt be that hard,its one of my favs


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Monster Squad.


----------



## Draik41895

i knew some one would get it fast,your up


----------



## Spooky1

I helped Roxy on this one.


----------



## Draik41895

ooh,so you got it fast then


----------



## RoxyBlue

He's a helpful kind of guy

Here's the new photo:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Johnny Thunder's Wedding Day?*

No? Hmm I'll have to give this one some thought.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, JT! Although your answer may be correct on some level, it's not the movie I had in mind


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hint #1 - This movie was made in the UK by Hammer Film Productions


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hint #2 - This was the third of four Hammer mummy films and the last to feature a bandaged character


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

The Mummy's Shroud?


----------



## RoxyBlue

We have a WINNER!!!!!!

Your turn, Ms Frankie's


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Cool... okay here's my pic:


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Fritz Lang's _M_


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Yup! You're up!


----------



## Spooky1

Your turn Mr. Chicken.


----------



## Mr_Chicken




----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Frankenstein Meets The Wolf Man*


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Correct as usual, JT


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## Spooky1

Looks like Nick the bartender from "It's a Wonderful Life" lol


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Close, if he was Mexican and serving up brains............ (hint hint)


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Brainiac?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

See I knew you'd get that one. 

You're up. :smoking:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Werewolf of London


----------



## RoxyBlue

I figured you'd know this one - you are my Horror Hero


You're up.


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## RoxyBlue

Medusa?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The name of this Hammer flick is indeed very very close to your guess.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Gorgon


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yup.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here's one on the lighter side:


----------



## Spooky1

The Raven


----------



## RoxyBlue

Damn, that was fast!


Your turn


----------



## Spooky1

Maybe this one will be a challenge.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Shadows on the Wall?


----------



## Spooky1

Look at the shadow for a hint to the period of the movie.


----------



## Spooky1

Hint #2 - This movie takes place in Victorian Era London.


----------



## RoxyBlue

From Hell?


----------



## Spooky1

Correct my dear. (I should have guessed you'd be the one to figure out a Johnny Depp movie) 

Your turn


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The Pit and the Pendulum


----------



## RoxyBlue

WINNAH!


Your turn, JT.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

This one should be pretty easy and if I'm not around and you know you got it, take your next turn


----------



## Spooky1

The Fog (1980)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

You got it, Spooky. You're up.


----------



## Spooky1

This one shouldn't take too long to guess.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

_The Brides of Dracula_


----------



## Spooky1

That is correct Mr. C, your turn again.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Ready....set....go!


----------



## Spooky1

Looks like there's a Chupacabra in these parts.  Just don't know which movie.


----------



## Spooky1

We may need a hint here Mr. C


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Fair enough.
While the star of this flick is not a chupacabra, it is of animal origins...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would the animal of origin be a wolf?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

'twould be a wolf.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mexican Werewolf in Texas?


(...that may qualify as a shot in the dark)


----------



## Mr_Chicken

I'm thinkin' y'all need another hint...
This movie chronicles two generations of werewolves, the second being the son of the first.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Curse of the Werewolf?

(shot #2 - there are SO many werewolf movies out there!)


----------



## Mr_Chicken

yup. Go for it, Roxy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wow, and I haven't seen that movie in years, either.

Give me a bit to find a picture and I'll be back....

....Okay, here we go, more of a silly one this time:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Bela Lugosi Meets a Brooklyn Gorilla (1952) *starring Mr. Lugosi and also featuring the God-awful and vomit inducing ripoff antics of Martin and Lewis by the putrid Duke Mitchell and Sammy Petrillo.....


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Bitter much, Johnny?  You make it sound like they beat you out of the role.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, JT, you are correct on all counts Your turn.


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Reanimator?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would this be a movie with a shrunken head theme?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

80's slasher flick that I recently watched...........


----------



## RoxyBlue

Happy Birthday to Me (1981)?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

That's the one.

Your turn, Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here's one from a classic:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I know it, but will give someone else a shot.


----------



## Spooky1

Hounds of the Baskerville? (Looks familiar, but this is a WAG)


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are correct (as likely was JT who knows all) I believe "hound" is singular and "Baskervilles" plural, but close enough.

You're turn, babe.


----------



## Spooky1

Wow, I'm amazed I got that one right (without the help of Google) 

I'm off to find a new picture.


----------



## Spooky1

One of my favorites:


----------



## RoxyBlue

oooh, oooh, I know it but we watched it together, so no guess from me


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Shaun of the Dead*


----------



## Spooky1

That would be the correct answer. Did the twins give it away?

Your turn JT.


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## rottincorps

I thought you said you were gay. oops wrong game


----------



## Johnny Thunder

A movie I like a lot, it was Jack Hill's directorial debut....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spider Baby?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

You got it


----------



## RoxyBlue

Try this one:


----------



## Spooky1

I'll pass on this one since I've watched it with Roxy.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

The Thing From Another World


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy says you're correct FG. Your turn.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

FG, we needs a pic we do!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hurry, FG, we can't have JT going into withdrawal here!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

whoops! sorry!

How's this?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No guesses?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

_The Trouble With Harry_

It's really a comedy, but I'll let it slide this once


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

It's a black comedy, with a body being drug all over... come on! If this was real life, you just know people would be all horrified. 

And it's Hitchcock, darnit!

You are up, Mr. C


----------



## Mr_Chicken

readysetgo!


----------



## Spooky1

Is that Philip Seymour Hoffman?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Yup.

Synecdoche, New York

Are you just horrified by the theatrical aspects, or PSH?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

oops. Yeah, I actually got so thrown off by _The Trouble with Harry_ that I thought this was the General Movie Picture Game when I came back to post the pic. 
Oh well, go for it FG!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Sorry for that! 

Okay, this is most definitely a horror movie:


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Identity

(I had to do a few minutes of research on Liotta and McGinley to get that one)


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Correct! You're up!

(and if you haven't seen it, it's pretty good)


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I saw it in the theater. 










Sorry...had trouble enlarging it.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*The Fly (1958)*


----------



## Haunted Bayou

but of course....

you are next, sir.


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## Haunted Bayou

The Return of Octomom?


----------



## Spooky1

Think we'll need a hint here JT.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

This 1971 Italian film revolves around a wealthy English lord who has suffered a mental breakdown following the death of his beautiful wife.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Night Evelyn Came Out of the Grave?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

That’s the one. Your turn. :smoking:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here's one from another of my favorites:


----------



## Spooky1

Oh, I know this one, but I'll wait to see if someone else can get it, since it was Roxy who posted.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nicholson in "Little Shop of Horrors"


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, indeedy, the original cheesy and totally delightful version

You're up!

"Feed me, Seymour!"


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Here we go:


----------



## Spooky1

Damn he looks familiar. Looks like one of the Hammer horror movies, but I think I'll need a hint.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hint 1 - It is a Hammer film but Peter Cushing ain't in it.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

The Man Who Could Cheat Death ?


----------



## Spooky1

I'll go with "The Two Faces of Dr. Jekyll"


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yup, that's it.


----------



## Spooky1

Here's one of my favorites (I like some humor in my horror)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*The Frighteners*


----------



## RoxyBlue

Since I'm on line at the moment, I will speak for Spooky1 and tell you that you are correct, JT. You're next.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Here's the next superspectacular pic from another guilty pleasure o' mine:


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

hint, please?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

This 1971 flick - one of my fav's of the 70s - has a Munsters connection.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Ohhhhhh. That's Pat Priest isn't it? 


The Incredible 2-Headed Transplant?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Bingo, FG!!!! A great guilty pleasure - and - my Halloween costume the past two years.

Your go


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

You know all the B movies, don't you? (boy do I need to catch up on my movie watching!)

A fave of mine... which I'm sure you or one of the other astute posters will get in 5 minutes.


----------



## Spooky1

I think I'm going to need a hint.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is this a Fritz Lang film?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

This movie released in 1945 has a dream sequence (pictured above) that was designed by surrealist artist Salvador Dali.

ANNNNND a director that is famous for his cameo appearances in his films... Not Fritz Lang.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

_Spellbound_


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

You are correct, Mr. C - your turn!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

This should be pretty simple:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I know but I'll give someone else a shot


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Veil (since she's wearing one)?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Try again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is the ring she's wearing significant?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Gloria Holden - Dracula's Daughter


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Ding Ding Ding!

FG's turn!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

A nice little movie:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Night of the Comet*


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Correct! You're up JT!


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## Mr_Chicken

Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde with Spencer Tracy?


----------



## Spooky1

JT is Mr. C's guess correct?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Mr_Chicken said:


> Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde with Spencer Tracy?


Mr. C is correct. Your turn. :smoking:


----------



## Mr_Chicken

aaannnd...go!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

The Haunting? (also, check your file names... it's a giveaway sometimes  )


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Yes ma'am. I'm just too lazy to save the files myself, so I just let 'em link over to whatever website posted it. I don't care enough


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

ooooh, you ma'amed me! The horror... oh the horror...


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

bumping cause I can't believe I actually stumped the board...


----------



## Spooky1

I think I'll need a hint with that bump.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Hint #1:
Alfred Hitchcock missed buying the rights to the book by a few hours. 

This 1955 French film was released in 1988 on DVD, and is only available with subtitles. BUT was remade in the 90s with some big name Hollywood stars...


----------



## Spooky1

I guess "Les diaboliques"


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I'll accept that. 

Great movie, and subtitles never bothered me... 

You are on a roll, Spooky!


----------



## Spooky1

Here's a classic "bad" horror movie.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love this B movie! No guess from me, though, since we've watched it together.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The Brain from Planet Arous


----------



## Spooky1

We have a winner.

Go for it, JT.


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I think we're going to need a hint, JT. Pretty please?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hint #1: '70s flick involving snakes.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

LOL, the only movie I can think of had a stupid title


"SSSSSSSS"


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope, try again


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Killer Snakes?

(Gothic, I remember that movie - kinda stupid, as I recall)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope.

Hint #2: This 1972 film shares a very similar title with a 1944 Lon Chaney, Jr. project.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Seems like that would have to make it "The Snake Man," which has the most incomplete IMDB page I've ever seen.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope.

Hint #3: The word "cobra" is in the title, and the gender of another word in the title is the opposite of the one in Mr. C's guess.


----------



## Spooky1

Night of the Cobra Woman. It only took 3 hints


----------



## Johnny Thunder

You got it.


----------



## Spooky1

This one should be easy.


----------



## Spooky1

Hint #1: It's a Universal movie from the 40's


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Frankenstein Meets the Wolfman?


----------



## Spooky1

Correct Mr. C.

Your turn.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Alright gang, I'm tired and lazy, so don't cheat okay? 
This should be easy anyway


----------



## Draik41895

umm... an american werewolf in london?Not sure though...


----------



## Mr_Chicken

oops. sorry about that, guys.
here I am going _why has no one gotten this yet?_...guess I should've checked the thread! lol

yes draik, that's right.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Draik's up


----------



## Spooky1

Draik, we need our horror movie picture fix!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

*bump*

Draaaaaaaiiiiiiiikkkk?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Maybe his movie of choice is still in production? :devil:


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Bone To Pick said:


> Maybe his movie of choice is still in production? :devil:


If that's the case, then my guess is The Wolfman (2009). Is that it, Draik?


----------



## Draik41895

lol,sorry no.









here we go


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Final Destination


----------



## Draik41895

close,but no cigar


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Final Destination 2?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Final Destination 2
(electric boogaloo)


(sorry, I have a serious medical condition that requires me to add "electric boogaloo" to any movie title that has a two in the title - seriously. I'm not lying.)


----------



## Bone To Pick

Well if you're going to have that medical condition, at least you can find comfort in knowing there's much worse tag lines you could be forced to add onto the #2.


----------



## Spooky1

Draik, did Eldritch Horror get it right?


----------



## Draik41895

nope,still close though


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

final destination 3?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Final Destination 4


----------



## Spooky1

Second to Last Destination until there's another Sequel in 3D.


----------



## Draik41895

roxy got it,sorry spooky.oh yeah, the pic is in the trailer


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## Bone To Pick

The Man Without Nail Clippers?


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Bone! And no


----------



## Spooky1

Cat People?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope.

I'll give it another guess or two before posting a hint.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

_The Bat_


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are correct, Mr C! You turn.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

The Bat was a strange movie, but I liked it.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Murders in the Rue Morgue (1932)*


----------



## Mr_Chicken

we have a winner!


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nobody?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

hint, please


----------



## Johnny Thunder

70’s TV movie involving small creepy creatures………


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't Be Afraid of the Dark (my "shot in the dark")?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

That’s the one………..soon to be another remake with Katie Holmes. 

Your turn.


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Blessed are the cheese lovers"


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*The Lost Skeleton of Cadavra*


----------



## RoxyBlue

And it's so deliciously (and deliberately) cheesy

Your turn, JT.


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## RoxyBlue

EEEWWWW!!! Plastic surgery gone horribly wrong!!!:googly:

Can we get a teensy hint?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

William Castle flick involving the lottery.


----------



## Bone To Pick

Ah, good one Johnny.

Mr. Sardonicus


----------



## Johnny Thunder

That's the one 

Your go.


----------



## Bone To Pick

k - should be pretty easy:


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Brain That Would Not Die


----------



## Spooky1

I don't see a picture? :googly:


----------



## Spooky1

I don't see a picture? :googly:  (edit: oops I hate when I repeat myself, myself)


----------



## Bone To Pick

That was fast, Roxy! Take it away.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Looks like _The Raven_, which I haven't see, but I do recognize Karloff's outfit from the poster.


----------



## Spooky1

As Roxy's proxy I am to inform you that you are correct Mr. C.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

This should be solved in two seconds:


----------



## Spooky1

Halloween (the Original)


----------



## Mr_Chicken

ding ding ding!
go for it, Spooky


----------



## Spooky1

Okay lets try this one.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Fright Night*


----------



## Spooky1

What a shock JT, you got it right. 

Your turn sir.


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## Spooky1

May need a hint here.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Stars two huge names in horror.


----------



## Bone To Pick

Dr. Terror's House of Horrors?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

You got it, Bone!!

Your go


----------



## Bone To Pick

Alright, here it is:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Uncle Fester Gets His Ears Cleaned


----------



## Spooky1

Why do I not see pictures Bone to Pick posts?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Maybe Roxy has her hands over your eyes? :devil:


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, I can see the picture


----------



## Spooky1

I can see it now. Still isn't helping me guess.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I know but will give someone else a chance.


----------



## Bone To Pick

Somehow I had a feeling you would (know, that is)......:jol:


----------



## Bone To Pick

Any guesses? Hint: it was a sequel, starring a well known horror actor.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

How about

*Dr. Phibes Rises Again*?


----------



## Bone To Pick

You da man, Johnny! All yours.


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## RoxyBlue

Looks like we'll need a little hint on this one, JT.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

A somewhat uneasy mix of spy thriller and the Frankenstein/mad scientist story starring icons of the genre.


----------



## Spooky1

Dr. Goldfoot and the bikini machine


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Uhm lol nope try again.


----------



## scareme

Missing Pieces?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hint #2: AIP film released in 1970.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Scream and Scream Again


----------



## Johnny Thunder

That's it. Your turn.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here's an easy, cheesy one:


----------



## Bone To Pick

It's either "Brokeback Mountain 2" or "Tremors."


----------



## Spooky1

Brokeback Tremors?


----------



## RoxyBlue

...or "Mountain of Tremors"?

It is indeed "Tremors", Bone - your turn!


----------



## Bone To Pick

Thanks, Roxy! Here, I really like this movie:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

(I know but I will restrain from being a game hog)


----------



## Spooky1

Last man on Earth?


----------



## Bone To Pick

The Last Man on Earth - you got it spooky! All yours.


----------



## Spooky1

Okay, here's an easy one.


----------



## scareme

Even I know this one, but since I can't post I won't guess. It's just this is one of the few ones I know.


----------



## rottincorps

From dusk to dawn..........Or it's Wacko Jacko


----------



## RoxyBlue

Rottincorps, I have Spooky1's permission to tell you your guess is correct - your turn!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yooo hooo, rottincorps!


----------



## Mr_Chicken

:jol:


----------



## rottincorps

Sorry ...I don't have any way to post a pic from a clip .......I'm so pathetic......


----------



## Mr_Chicken

All I do is do a google image search for the movie and link to one of those pics, or download and reupload the pic to photobucket


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Does someone want to go in the meantime?


----------



## Spooky1

Go for it JT.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Well, when rottencorps is able to post a pic, he can have my next turn 

Here we go:


----------



## Spooky1

Dang, I recognize the actor, but I can't place the movie (or his name).


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hint: 70s flick about a giant animal menacing a city.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Let's start with "Night of the Lepus", even if I think that's not right


----------



## Spooky1

Alligator (1980)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Spooky1 got it


----------



## Spooky1

JT you threw my by saying it was a 70's flick, when it was released in 1980. 

This should be an easy one.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

20 Million Miles to Earth?


----------



## Spooky1

Correct Mr. C


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Saw this at a theatre recently


----------



## Bone To Pick

Isle of the Dead?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

It is indeed! Your go B2P


----------



## Bone To Pick

Thanks! Might be easy for you.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

The Sentinel?


----------



## Bone To Pick

You got it, DeadDude! All your's.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Meanwhile, across town...


----------



## Spooky1

I think we're going to need a hint DeadDude.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Hint #1: The title of the film is a... not exactly a parody of, but it's an imitator of the title of one of the movies in my signature. Also, one of the main cast members from said movie is in this movie too.

Hint #2: Two of the main cast members were in at least 3 other movies together.


----------



## Spooky1

JT, we need your help on this one. We seem to be stumped.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Texas Drag Queen Massacre


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Don't worry, Spooky - if you don't get it after a few more clues, I'll post pictures of the home video cover in Jigsaw-Puzzle form. Where you see big chunks but not the whole thing. It'll be fun, something I've never done before but can do easily. (And I'm going to make sure to stick around this time until it's solved, sorry I keep forgetting to come in and check on this thread - I won't neglect it again)

Hint 3: One of the main stars is one of the most famous Scream Queens in horror history and had at least one home video with her name *in* the title.

Hint 4: RoxyBlue's guess is wrong, but on the right track.

Hint 5: This movie never had a sequel.

Hint 6: There are multiple Elvis references in the first 20 minutes.

Hint 7: This movie was mentioned on at least 2 Maxim magazine movie lists.

Hint 8: The movie was put on a Top 10 worst offenders movie list in the U.K. years after the Video Nasties wave started (right beside Child's Play and Henry: Portrait of a Serial Killer).


----------



## Spooky1

Hollywood Chainsaw Hookers?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The world may never know.....


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Spooky1 do you think you're right? The game's come to a screeching halt


----------



## Spooky1

I PM'd Deaddude. I have no idea if I got it right.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

:zombie::zombie::zombie::zombie::zombie:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is there a statute of limitations on how long you have to wait for someone to check a thread before moving on?

I have tried every search I can think of using the clues provided and haven't been able to come up with anything


----------



## Spooky1

I'll post a new picture tonight if Dead Dude hasn't posted by then.


----------



## Spooky1

I'll pretend my guess was right and post.

Here's an oldie but a goody.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Ernest Thesiger in _Bride of Frankenstein_


----------



## Spooky1

Correct Mr. C, your up


----------



## Mr_Chicken




----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Mr. Sardonicus *


----------



## Spooky1

Mr. Chicken, did JT get it right (as if he could be wrong about a horror movie)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Thanks for that vote of confidence, Spooky1, but I don't pretend to "know it all" and hope I don't come off like that.  I'm a fan but never try to sound like I know everything and discount others because I'm not a fan of people like that.

That being said...........I think I got this one


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Yeah, you're right JT

Sorry guys...I had forgot I posted here


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No worries Mr. C - it's all for fun 

I think this will be pretty easy -


----------



## Spooky1

Abbott and Costello Meet the Killer?

Johnny, you don't come over as a "know it all". You just don't seem to throw out the wild ass guesses some of us (me particularly ) do. I have faith in your wisdom my friend.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

You got it 

Your turn :jol:


----------



## Spooky1

Lets try a lesser known movie of a horror star.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Well, I see Thesiger and Karloff, but I don't recognize the film....I bet JT knows


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I believe I do, but let's see if someone else would like to play.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I know the answer but only because Spooky1 told me what he was posting, so I'm disqualified from this round


And we know you aren't a "know-it-all", JT. You just watch a LOT of movies


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Well, no one else took a guess so.......how about

*The Ghoul*


----------



## Spooky1

You are correct JT. Your turn


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## RoxyBlue

"No Change!!!!"

This reminds me of a Twilight Zone episode


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would this be a movie from the '60s?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hint #1 - The film was released in 1953.


----------



## RoxyBlue

If he were a bit hairier, I'd say "The Neanderthal Man"


----------



## scareme

House of Wax?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope that's not the one.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hint #2 - Mexican horror flick revolving around the very mad scientist Dr. Ling who enjoys long walks on the beach......oh and resurrecting corpses and creating life.


----------



## RoxyBlue

El Monstruo Resucitado


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Your turn


----------



## RoxyBlue

An easy one for the lover of the classics:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I'll probably kick myself after the answer is revealed, but this one ain't ringing any bells.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You might

Hint - The individual in the picture is a doctor who is on the verge of following in his father's and brother's footsteps.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*The Ghost Of Frankenstein*


----------



## RoxyBlue

See, you knew it all along It was probably the red wash on the picture that threw you.

Your turn, my friend!


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 says it's "The Food of the Gods"


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Oui.


----------



## Spooky1

Now that I have the papier mache off my hands I can type for myself.

Here's another oldie.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*House of Dracula*


----------



## Spooky1

I figured that one wouldn't take too long.

You're up JT.


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hint #1: This remake of this 1988 film will hit theaters in the very near future.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hint #2: On Bizzaro world, this film would be called "Day of the Angels"


----------



## RoxyBlue

Must be something like "Night of the Demons", then

Clever hint, there, JT!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

You got it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

An oldie but goodie:


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

The Fly


----------



## RoxyBlue

You got it, El - your turn!


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

This may go quick, but it's one of my favorites.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

Something Wicked This Way Comes?


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

I knew it'd go quickly! Good job!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The world may never know..............

Who's up???


----------



## RoxyBlue

Johnny Thunder said:


> The world may never know..............
> 
> Who's up???


DeadDude got it, I believe.


----------



## The Creepster

wheres the next photo?


----------



## scareme

Go ahead Roxy. He's out working on a prop somewhere.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Anyone? Anyone????


----------



## RoxyBlue

Forgive me, DeadDude, for taking your turn, but we can't have JT going into withdrawal pains:


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

*EDIT*: OH! I get it now... I thought you were talking about HCH, not Something Wicked This Way Comes. I forgot all about that.



RoxyBlue said:


> Forgive me, DeadDude, for taking your turn, but we can't have JT going into withdrawal pains:


You're forgiven...if you forgive me for taking the win on this one. *The Lady in White*, it was one of my Mom's favorite movies. As a child, I remember her making everyone she knew sit down to watch it. The little girl's name is Melissa, and that's the scene where right after she falls, the blonde-haired mother runs out of her house and jumps down after her.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are correct, DeadDude! I don't know if it ever came out in theaters (I've only seen it on TV), but it's always been one of those movies you just can't forget.

Your turn!


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

RoxyBlue said:


> You are correct, DeadDude! I don't know if it ever came out in theaters (I've only seen it on TV), but it's always been one of those movies you just can't forget.
> 
> Your turn!


You know... I'm more than 97% sure it did. For 2 reasons. One being that Evil Dead II came out in theaters too and so, that proves to me that a "little" movie can get a good theatrical release (success after that is up to the audiences) in an era where I was aware of movies yet me not know about it. Two, I seem to remember Siskel & Ebert reviewing it on their show, which, clips of it are online at some official site. I even remember Siskel thumb-downed it just because there was a child in dangerous situations. That guy always freaked out whenever a kid or baby was in a horror movie.

Here's my pic.


----------



## Spooky1

Looks like we need a hint Deaddude.


----------



## The Creepster

Tales From the Darkside


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

The Creepster said:


> Tales From the Darkside


No, but you're on the right track. Same decade (I think) and it's also an anthology movie.

Another hint: the person playing the severed head you see also starred in a very successful horror / monster movie a few years before this one (which Siskel & Ebert gave Two Thumbs Up). She lived through that one.


----------



## The Creepster

Is' it the movie where she sets her husband up...like she has been kidnapped by a killer in a haunted house...at the end the husband thinks that its the killer but its really her?


----------



## morbidmike

who's been in my closet takeing pics????


----------



## The Creepster

Amazing Stories


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

The Creepster said:


> Is' it the movie where she sets her husband up...like she has been kidnapped by a killer in a haunted house...at the end the husband thinks that its the killer but its really her?


That sounds right. I haven't seen the movie in a while, so I don't know that all those details are right.



The Creepster said:


> Amazing Stories


No.

Another hint: the actress in the picture's name has 4 words in it.

Another hint: your guess Creeper has only 1 more letter than the movie's title from that pic.

Another hint: there are 2 directors for the movie, they are brothers (as far as I know).

Another hint: one of the stars of the movie is a major cast member in one of the most successful and popular television shows _currently_ on TV. Not a sit-com.

Another hint: one of the Friday the 13th movie series' victims (1980-1989) is in this film. And survives.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would this be a movie by the Guard brothers?


----------



## Spooky1

What decade was this movie released?


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

RoxyBlue said:


> Would this be a movie by the Guard brothers?


No... lol, I don't even know who the Guard brothers are.



Spooky1 said:


> What decade was this movie released?


80's. Maybe I should laugh this off but I thought the "Siskel & Ebert gave it 2 Thumbs Up" would tell everyone that the movie I was referring to was made in the 80's. They never gave a horror film of the 90's 2 thumbs up (at least... not after Silence of the Lambs).

More hints:

1. One of the segments in the movie features a husband and wife. Not in the story - the actors are married in real life. They got married after working together on the movie.

2. The title of the film does not contain the vowels U or O.

3. The segment I mentioned before featuring an actor who'd been a victim in the Friday the 13th movie series, also features an actor who was a victim in the Nightmare on Elm Street movie series (1984-1991). Both are women, both are teenage characters, and both live through this film.

4. All of the segments are told like stories and all take place at night. And all feature the characters going to places they're not supposed to be. All being the result of an accidental occurence.

5. The cast member mentioned in this hint: "_one of the stars of the movie is a major cast member in one of the most successful and popular television shows currently on TV. Not a sit-com_" is a victim both in this film and in an episode of the 3rd season of HBO's Tales from the Crypt.

6. The 2 brother directors I mentioned were involved in either the Friday the 13th of Nightmare on Elm Street movie series and got their experience working on 1 of those films previously before directing this. Oh, and the movie they worked on did not star any actors / actresses I've mentioned previously.

7. The film was distributed by MGM. Their logo can be seen on the VHS.

8. The movie features a "back to the beginning" finale, where what happened over the course of the movie happened in a dream and it may mysteriously happen again... but we don't know because the credits roll.

9. 2 of the segments involve cars that stop working for various reasons.


----------



## The Creepster

976-Evil


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse

The Creepster said:


> 976-Evil


Nope. That movie's actually not an anthology.

More hints:

1. The actresses I mentioned from the famous horror movie series star in the films: Nightmare on Elm Street 3 - Dream Warriors (1987) and Friday the 13th - The Final Chapter (1984).

2. The popular / successful television show I mentioned featuring an actor/actress from this film is C.S.I.

3. The actress in the picture (on the last page) starred in one of the 4 Critters movies.

4. The film's title doesn't contain a number, necessarily, but mentions a form of time.

5. The MGM VHS cover features the image of a girl being sucked through a ring of fire. The DVD - also distributed by MGM - cover also features fire on it but is an extremely different image.

6. The Tales from the Crypt episode I mentioned featuring one of the actors/actresses from this movie is called "Deadline."

7. The entire movie is uploaded onto YouTube. The user's name who has it uploaded is (but fill in the blanks : )

evilu_gra_ed

8. The film's plot contains these things: a college, a gas station, a lot of telephone calls, hungry dogs, more than one fatal case of mistaken identity, an elevator that contains a dead body, someone who has slight psychic abilities, a walking skeleton, and a dance club that people really want to get into.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Why doesn't someone post a new one to jumpstart the game?


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's just taking a while to figure out the movie from the many hints DeadDude has given. I'm still working on it. I just haven't been successful yet.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Okay, circumstances dictate that a new picture be posted. Here's an easy one for the B movie lovers:


----------



## The Creepster

Easter on 3 mile island....


----------



## The Creepster

DeadDudeintheHouse said:


> Nope. That movie's actually not an anthology.
> 
> More hints:
> 
> 1. The actresses I mentioned from the famous horror movie series star in the films: Nightmare on Elm Street 3 - Dream Warriors (1987) and Friday the 13th - The Final Chapter (1984).
> 
> 2. The popular / successful television show I mentioned featuring an actor/actress from this film is C.S.I.
> 
> 3. The actress in the picture (on the last page) starred in one of the 4 Critters movies.
> 
> 4. The film's title doesn't contain a number, necessarily, but mentions a form of time.
> 
> 5. The MGM VHS cover features the image of a girl being sucked through a ring of fire. The DVD - also distributed by MGM - cover also features fire on it but is an extremely different image.
> 
> 6. The Tales from the Crypt episode I mentioned featuring one of the actors/actresses from this movie is called "Deadline."
> 
> 7. The entire movie is uploaded onto YouTube. The user's name who has it uploaded is (but fill in the blanks : )
> 
> evilu_gra_ed
> 
> 8. The film's plot contains these things: a college, a gas station, a lot of telephone calls, hungry dogs, more than one fatal case of mistaken identity, an elevator that contains a dead body, someone who has slight psychic abilities, a walking skeleton, and a dance club that people really want to get into.


After Midnight...


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Creepster said:


> Easter on 3 mile island....


LOL, pretty funny. Try again


----------



## The Creepster

Attack of the killer tomato's? I am just grasping air


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, it's not a mutant vegetable movie


----------



## The Creepster

something wicked this way? lol....I smell SMOKE


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hint #1 - This movie was released in 1972


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Night of the Lepus*


----------



## The Creepster

Tales from the Crypt


----------



## RoxyBlue

Johnny got it - Night of the Lepus!

Your turn, JT

(Creepster, are you still trying to guess the previous picture?)


----------



## The Creepster

Ummm..No NO...I wasn't doing that Sheesh....not now anyways


----------



## RoxyBlue

Johnny T, you're up.


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## RoxyBlue

I think we might need just a teensy hint, JT. Is this a flick from the 1940s?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hint #1: No.


----------



## Spooky1

How about Island of lost Souls


----------



## The Creepster

The Mad Magician


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope, neither one.

Hint #2: Sugar cane.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I Walked with a Zombie?


----------



## The Creepster

Bride of the Gorilla


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope, neither.

Hint #3: Stars a horror icon in what I find to be his best eerie role.


----------



## RoxyBlue

White Zombie?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yup. :smoking:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here's another classic:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Tippi Hedren in *The Birds*


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are correct, sir! Your turn


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## The Creepster

Bride of the Gorilla


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, no, it's that biopic "Johnny Thunder: Voodoo Man"


----------



## The Creepster

no its not....you fibber


----------



## Spooky1

The Serpent And The Rainbow ?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hint #1: None of the guesses are correct, but Roxy and Spooky1 are on the right track in terms of the genre/theme.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sugar Hill? (although I don't think voodoo is involved with that one)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

That's the one, Roxy!

The whole flick is about voodoo, and that's a pic of Baron Samedi. If you have Comcast On Demand, the flick is currently playing (along with J.D.'s Revenge). Check 'em both out, there're both fun.

Your turn.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Man, and I thought I was off base on that one

Here's an oldie:


----------



## The Creepster

The Vampire Bat


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, try again.


----------



## The Creepster

Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bingo!

You are up, Sir!


----------



## The Creepster

here ya go


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Night of the Demons*


----------



## The Creepster

Yes Johnny you rule!


----------



## RoxyBlue

We just saw that movie last night - what a coincidence!


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## The Creepster

The Ambulance


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hint #1: A very recent film.


----------



## The Creepster

Halloween II


----------



## Johnny Thunder

You got it, Creepster. Your go.


----------



## The Creepster

Here ya go:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it a zombie movie?


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> Is it a zombie movie?


Nope


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Looks like something from the 80s but I don't know. 

Hint time?


----------



## The Creepster

The lead actress in this movie played a cheerleader in a very well know comedy. She was also a cheerleader in a really bad zombie movie as well


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Ah -

*Chopping Mall*


----------



## RoxyBlue

Zombie Cheerleading Camp?


----------



## The Creepster

Johnny got it...next time I am just going to say its a movie from the 80's


----------



## Draik41895

which one?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I like* Night of the Comet* in a bad 80s way when there's nothing else on and I'm bored!

OK here we go:


----------



## Draik41895

looks like any of a vast number of Frankenstein movies,am i right?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope.


----------



## Draik41895

well,I tried...


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Well, Draik, you are definitely on the right track in terms of the *actors* in the photo................

One of whom has a birthday today...........


----------



## The Creepster

Invisible Man


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No.


----------



## The Creepster

White Zombie


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope.

Hint #1: Both stars of this eerie flick portrayed The Frankenstein Monster.


----------



## Draik41895

the raven?

Edit:not considering that clue


----------



## RoxyBlue

Murders in the Rue Morgue?

Oops, don't think they're both in that one.


----------



## The Creepster

Black Friday


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Body Snatcher 1945


----------



## Johnny Thunder

That's the one


----------



## Draik41895

Awwwww,dang!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Roxy is up


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Fright Night


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes indeed - it's your turn!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Just watched this yesterday...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Man, that's one nasty looking rat thing!:googly:


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Ah, but it's not a rat!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it a modern take on a werewolf?


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Not a werewolf movie. 

Not extremely "modern" as it were... released before 2000. 
This movie would definitely be old enough to drink.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Looks familiar but escapes me right now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm thinking a hint is in order.


----------



## The Creepster

The Beast Within


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

ooooh. I stumped the board? 
Couple of hints:

Released in the early 80s. 

Remake of a film from the 1950s, but much closer to the book than the original movie.

It's really, really cold.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Thing?


----------



## The Creepster

Night of the Demon


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

Roxy got it!

That's a close cut shot of the thing as it's trying to imitate the dog. Ewwwwww.


----------



## RoxyBlue

What's funny is, I had the name of the movie in my comment about the picture being a funny looking rat "thing" and didn't know it

Here's one we watched last night:


----------



## The Creepster

The Haunting


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, but this movie was made in the same decade as the 1963 version of "The Haunting"


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> No, but this movie was made in the same decade as the 1963 version of "The Haunting"


Come one now Roxy give me a little credit...I didn't think that was Liam Neeson

13 Ghosts 1963


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, I only added the year because I saw there was a 1999 version and didn't want anyone to be confused.

And you may now guess again, Oh Cranky One


----------



## The Creepster

LOL I got it this time.....Die, Monster, Die....... Ka-Blamo


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are correct, sir! Your turn


----------



## The Creepster

And then......


----------



## Johnny Thunder

6 days no guess........clue?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Have pity on us, Creepster, and post a hint


----------



## The Creepster

Alrighty......only if you promise to give me your souls

BIG HINT#
Its a "Foreign" film

Involving a women that takes over after the previous lead was run over by a car, and now a psychopath pursues her.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, isn't that the plot for "Phantom of the Opera"?


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> Hey, isn't that the plot for?


...In fact the director of this movie also directed "Phantom of the Opera":ninja:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would the director be Joel Schumaker?


----------



## The Creepster

Nope...


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Argento flick?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Opera (1987)

This is the second time I've had the actual name of the film in a question I asked or comment I made about a horror picture post


----------



## The Creepster

Roxy got it good job...close second was Johnny...good job you guys


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here's one I am sure JT has in his library of classic horror:


----------



## The Creepster

Oprah?


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL! No


----------



## The Creepster

Boogie Man Will Get You


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that actually a movie?

Try again


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I'll try

Karloff in *The Body Snatcher*


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are the King, JT! I saw this one on TV recently.

Your turn!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Thanks, Roxy, but hardly. I just know what I know, and I'm smart enough to know that there's a lot I don't know!

OK, here's the next one


----------



## Spooky1

JT, I think we need a hint.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hint #1: 70's vampire flick.


----------



## Spooky1

Was the guy on the right also a game show host at some point in his career?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Not that I am aware of, but I could be wrong.


----------



## The Creepster

The Legend of the 7 Golden Vampires


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope.


----------



## The Creepster

Curse of the Vampires


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope.

Hint #2: The star of the film also co-starred in *Sugar Hill *and *Madhouse*.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dr Phibes Rises Again?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope. But he was also in that film.


----------



## The Creepster

The Return of Count Yorga


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Close enough - it's the first one but.....

Your turn.


----------



## The Creepster

Whew......Man Johnny your too good

Lets try this one


----------



## RoxyBlue

Zombie Nerds


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> Zombie Nerds


LOL is that a movie?.... and No


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nah, it was just the first thing I thought of when I saw the guy on the right

Perhaps a little hint?


----------



## Spooky1

Dawn of the Dead (remake?)


----------



## The Creepster

Nope... Hint....

This movie has a actor from "Saturday Night Live" from the 80's in it..Not In the Pic though.... and he also stars in a movie later on with Chuck Norris


----------



## Spooky1

Dead Heat?


----------



## The Creepster

Yup...hints just give it away I tell ya LOL


----------



## Spooky1

Our next contestant is:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No one has ventured a guess, so I guess it’s clue time.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I sent Spooky1 a request - he'll be on it


----------



## Spooky1

Hint #1: The movie is based (loosely) on a video game, and a sequel to the movie is planned.


----------



## The Creepster

Silent Hill....hate having to look up game threads, I like the old set up better


----------



## Spooky1

You are correct oh creepy one!


----------



## The Creepster

Here we go....


----------



## Johnny Thunder

One of the Subspecies flicks.


----------



## The Creepster

Yup...Johnny go Johnny go


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## The Creepster

Blacula


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Scream, Blacula, Scream?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope.

You're both in the right church, but the wrong pew.


----------



## RoxyBlue

J.D's Revenge?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

You got it. Your go!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Woot!

Okay, this one is a sci-fi/horror blend:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Plan 9 From Outer Space


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correctamundo, big guy - one of the greats among cheesy flicks


Your turn!


----------



## RoxyBlue

BUMP (in case you missed it with that fancy phone you're posting with, JT)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Ok here's the next one:


----------



## The Creepster

The House of the Devil


----------



## Johnny Thunder

You got it. Your go.


----------



## The Creepster

Alrighty...


----------



## RoxyBlue

E.T.: The Zombie ExtraTerrestrial


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> E.T.: The Zombie ExtraTerrestrial


Close.....but no glowing finger:finger:


----------



## Spooky1

I think we need a hint.


----------



## The Creepster

The Director of this flick directed 2 movies that stars Jamie Lee Curtis... a no brain 'er, one of the Halloween movies, the second a comedy/romance. This directors two main genre's are comedy and horror. Come on you can do it!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Would the director be Steve Miner and the film "Day of the Dead"?


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> Would the director be Steve Miner and the film "Day of the Dead"?


Yes on the director ....No on the flick....:googly: your half way there


----------



## RoxyBlue

Friday the 13th Part III?


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> Friday the 13th Part III?


Daaaaaaaaa almost Roxy
Sooper Dooper Hint!

"Dont' let it trick you...like it did me"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You can do it!!!!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, there's Friday the 13th Part 2


----------



## The Creepster

No.......put emphasis on "it" on the previous quote....
think of "things" not dates or people......its a movie that most folks have forgotten all about and it has a sequel......you got it Roxy I know it ....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, there aren't but so many Steve Miner horror films - what about Halloween H20?


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> Well, there aren't but so many Steve Miner horror films - what about Halloween H20?


Ack:googly: Nope....from the 80's , only 2 of these movies about a <blank>


----------



## Spooky1

Sleepaway Camp?


----------



## RoxyBlue

House (1986)


----------



## The Creepster

YAY Roxy good job oh wise one!!!!!! House....your turn big heart 'ed one!
Now if you and Spooky1 can just get the Horror Trivia question....:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Whew, that was a workout:googly:

Okay, how about this one:


----------



## highbury

13 Ghosts?


----------



## Spooky1

House on Haunted Hill?


----------



## The Creepster

Dinner at my house?


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Creepster, I bet that would be scary

And Spooky1 has the correct answer - the picture is from the original "House on Haunted Hill".

Your turn, babe


----------



## Spooky1

Let's try something a little on the gory side.


----------



## The Creepster

Bad taste?


----------



## Spooky1

No, but you are very close.


----------



## The Creepster

Attack of the killer tomato's?


----------



## Spooky1

No, you had the right director in your first guess.


----------



## The Creepster

Brain Dead?


----------



## Spooky1

Also known as "Dead Alive", you are correct!


----------



## The Creepster

Right on...








heres a easy one


----------



## Spooky1

They Live!


----------



## The Creepster

Yup...your turn again...and again...and again


----------



## Spooky1

This should be an easy one too.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Eddie Munster Goes Postal


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I think it might be two flicks, but I'll go with the more obvious
*
I Was A Teenage Werewolf*


----------



## Spooky1

Correct JT, your turn my friend.


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## RoxyBlue

Hmmm, perhaps I should start with a timeframe - is this a flick from the 50s?


----------



## The Creepster

Mom?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hint #1 - Yes, it is a film from the 1950s.


----------



## The Creepster

Lady Possessed


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Horror Chamber of Doctor Faustus?

...or (total shot in the dark here) - La bruja 1954


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hint #2: The star actress in this shlocky mad doctor flick later went on to have a seven year marriage with Jack Nicholson.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Frankenstein's Daughter


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yes, that's the one.


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about this one?:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hint #1 - This movie was released in the mid 1950s.


----------



## The Creepster

Man in the Attic?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope. "Man in the Attic" came out two years before this movie.


----------



## The Creepster

The Black Sleep?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope - that one came out the year after.

Hint #2 - This movie has a plot involving laboratory experiments in gigantism


----------



## The Creepster

The Unearthly?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope. The subjects of experimentation in "The Uneartly" were human, I believe. The subjects of experimentation in this film are primarily animal, and the scary part is, a very big one of them gets out of the lab and causes some, shall we say, consternation amongst the locals.


----------



## The Creepster

Beginning of the End? I have no idea


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, but the giant creature that escaped from the lab in my "guess the horror movie" would probably like to eat the giant grasshoppers from "Beginning of the End"


----------



## Spooky1

tarantula?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bingo! The Creepster shall be crestfallen now

Your turn.


----------



## The Creepster

Whew I was running out of movies


----------



## Spooky1

How about this one.


----------



## RoxyBlue

This looks so familiar - JT is going to know it


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yeah I love this Hammer flick -
*
The Hound of the Baskervilles (1959) *


----------



## RoxyBlue

(slapping forehead) - I shouda known!:googly:

I am authorized to tell you that you are correct and may now take your turn.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Ok, here's the next one:


----------



## The Creepster

Dressed to kill


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Johnny Thunder said:


> Ok, here's the next one:


Nope try again.


----------



## The Creepster

Prom Night 2


----------



## RoxyBlue

Glen or Glenda


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No, neither.

Hint #1: Holiday-themed horror.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Christmas Evil?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yup, you're up.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## The Creepster

The Spiral staircase


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope. This movie was released in the early '60s.


----------



## The Creepster

What Ever Happened to Baby Jane? BAM


----------



## RoxyBlue

(claps hands) Woot,you got it, Oh Lucid One

Your turn.


----------



## The Creepster

I don't know if I had ever been consider lucid LOL:googly:

Here we go


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No one's guessing so a hint?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think it's part of a home video of The Creepster's birth


----------



## The Creepster

Yes...I mean no

Its a "acquired" taste....The family likes company for dinner


----------



## RoxyBlue

Diary of a Cannibal?


----------



## The Creepster

No....But right theme


----------



## Spooky1

Parents?


----------



## The Creepster

Yup...good job Spooky1

Your turn


----------



## Spooky1

Here you go.


----------



## The Creepster

Dead Men Walk


----------



## Spooky1

Nope.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

House of Frankenstein


----------



## RoxyBlue

I will take it upon myself to tell you that you are correct, JT Your turn!


----------



## Spooky1

Hey, quit cutting in line Roxy!  

P.S. Yes, JT your right, your turn. :googly:


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## The Creepster

Alone in the Dark


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope.


----------



## The Creepster

hint?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Blue in the Face?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No.

Hint: Another holiday themed 80s slasher flick.


----------



## RoxyBlue

April Fool's Day?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hint #2: The star of the film appeared on Happy Days.


----------



## The Creepster

He Knows You're Alone


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No, it has a holiday in the title.


----------



## The Creepster

My Bloody Valentine


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No

The holiday is tomorrow.


----------



## morbidmike

bloddy new year


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope.

Final clue, and I hope we get it, gang:

The title of the movie is "New Year's Evi_" 

Just fill in one letter. You know, the one after K, but before M..........lol. 

Whoever gets it, go right on and take your next turn.


----------



## The Creepster

New Years Evil....YAY I am so SMRT...whos wants a cupcake


----------



## RoxyBlue

Damn, Creepster beat me to it - I need to type faster


----------



## Johnny Thunder

If you get Comcast, the flick is On Demand right now for free through February 2010.....


----------



## The Creepster

My turn my turn...te-heheheh


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're supposed to post a real movie picture, not take a shot of yourself in the bathroom mirror:googly:


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> You're supposed to post a real movie picture, not take a shot of yourself in the bathroom mirror:googly:


If at first you don't succeed when building a crematorium.....:googly:


----------



## morbidmike

hey who posted a pic of my ex wife on here?


----------



## Spooky1

I think we need a hint, Creepster.


----------



## The Creepster

Everybody has experienced these at one time or another.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

Looks like he experienced a really nasty hot flash.

Reeker


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> Looks like he experienced a really nasty hot flash.
> 
> Reeker


Heat is a factor in the story....but wrong film

Time (Alan Parsons Project song) was in this movie


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nightmare on Elm Street? (grasping at straws here - and I just went on YouTube to listen to that APP song)


----------



## The Creepster

Noooo.......

Film starts out as a "Manson" style family


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wrong Turn?


----------



## The Creepster

Bah.....Takes place in a mental hospital, has "Chainsaw" from the movie Summer School in it


----------



## Spooky1

Bad Dreams?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think you got it, babe


----------



## Spooky1

Hey Creepster! Did I finally get it?


----------



## The Creepster

Yup...Yay on both....trivia and photo..... Spooky


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Spooky1

Hint #1: This was a Hammer Horror movie


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The Vampire Lovers?


----------



## Spooky1

Correct JT. Your turn


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Here's the next one:


----------



## The Creepster

Blade?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Suspiria?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope, neither one.

Hint #1: no vampires or witches in this flick.


----------



## The Creepster

28 days later?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope.

Hint #2: No zombies in this flick either. But the characters do have funny English accents.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Funny Man?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope.

Hint #3: Werewolves are in this film.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Curse of the Werewolf?


----------



## The Creepster

American werewolf in Paris


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope and nope.

Hint #4: Soldiers go on maneuvers and at first think they're fighting dogs, but it turns out they are being chased by werewolves.


----------



## The Creepster

Dog Soldiers


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Ding Ding Ding!

You are up, Creepster.


----------



## The Creepster

Here we go


----------



## Spooky1

Silent Hill?


----------



## The Creepster

Nope.....


----------



## Spooky1

Is this a Re-animator movie?


----------



## The Creepster

No...its a movie of a family member tracing her roots


----------



## Zurgh

In the USSR, and meets her bro... It's Spice World!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Plague Town?


----------



## Spooky1

Is she a zombie?


----------



## Zurgh

I think she is some kind of doppelganger...


----------



## The Creepster

Shes a ghost/memory...trying to tell a story


----------



## Zurgh

Isn't that ghost some kind of future image of her(the protagonists') self?


----------



## The Creepster

Wrong movie...right school of thought

She thinks the ghost's are there to harm her...but they are not...they are there to play out what happened


----------



## Spooky1

It's been 5 days, looks like a hint is needed.


----------



## The Creepster

Takes place in Russia....that should help alot


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Abandoned (2006)


----------



## The Creepster

Yay good job Roxy....

Your turn


----------



## RoxyBlue

That was a workout

Let's go for some old fashioned cheesy goodness:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hint #1 - The music score for this film was a stock score used previously in the film Night of the Blood Beast (1958), also produced by Roger Corman.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

lol well if you Google that, you have your answer......


----------



## RoxyBlue

(sshhhhhh, that's how I find my hints:googly


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Attack of the Giant Leeches (1959)


----------



## The Creepster

Well Google is cheating...:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not cheating - research

And JT wins the cheese! Your turn, buddy


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I can't post one right now, so someone feel free to take my turn.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here's one for you, JT:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*The Man Who Laughs *

Happy birthday Conrad Veidt


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, I timed that one right, didn't I?

Your turn, Mr Universal!


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## Spooky1

Candyman?


----------



## The Creepster

Halloween II Ahhhhhhhh


----------



## Johnny Thunder

You got it Creepster. Your go.


----------



## The Creepster

Yeah...Ok..heres a gooda ONE


----------



## Johnny Thunder

My Bloody Valentine (1981)


----------



## The Creepster

Well that was easy....JT....damn you


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## RoxyBlue

The Burrowers (it was on On Demand the other day)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yup.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Try this one:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The Old Dark House


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are correct, sir!


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## The Creepster

A bridge too far...


----------



## Spooky1

Damn, I know I've seen this one recently.


----------



## Spooky1

The Werewolf (1956)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yup, you got it. Your turn.


----------



## Spooky1

Here's something a little more current.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I know, but we'll see if anyone else wants to play


----------



## The Creepster

Drag me TO HELL


----------



## Spooky1

Correct! Stump away Creepster.


----------



## The Creepster

Good movie ....Drag me to hell


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I think the board needs a clue


----------



## The Creepster

Its a homage to B-Horror movies, its the second installment...lots of bad puns. It has a "Key" as the main prop that gets destroyed.


----------



## Spooky1

Looks like we need another hint


----------



## The Creepster

Its got a "Cory" in it....and a really bad Comedian who turned to sports casting


----------



## Spooky1

Bordello of Blood?


----------



## The Creepster

Yep...
your turn Spooky


----------



## Spooky1

The pic is a little small, but let's try this one.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I have no idea what the movie is, but I love the wings!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Mark of the Vampire


----------



## RoxyBlue

I am authorized to tell you that you are correct - your turn, good sir!


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## RoxyBlue

Looks like we might need a bit of a hint, JT.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I just realized I might have posted this one before! hahaha. Oh well.

A supposed "horror comedy", this film isn't funny or scary, and revolves around a diner serving human flesh and a creepy mortician.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Blood Diner (1987)?

(I'm not going to go looking for the previously posted picture if you did)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No.

Hint #2: This 1966 film was written by T.L.P. Swicegood. 

If (when) you get it, go ahead and take your next turn.


----------



## Spooky1

The Undertaker and His Pals?


----------



## Spooky1

Since I found the pic with a Google search of the name, I'll guess I got it right. 

So lets try this one.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I know but will let someone else jump in.


----------



## Spooky1

JT, don't hold back.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think this is the one you were watching the other night on TV


----------



## Johnny Thunder

1408


----------



## Spooky1

Correct JT, your turn to baffle us!


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## RoxyBlue

Zombieland?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yup! Available today on DVD, Blu Ray or digital download! Ha.

Your turn.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 is planning on picking that one up

Here we go:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Mr. Sardonicus


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are wise and knowing - ever think of becoming a Horror Host on TV?


You're up, my friend


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I don't know about wise and/or knowing, I just know what I know.

And yeah, ever since I was a kid I've always wanted to be a host since hosts blend my love of horror and Halloween. Ah well, I do have a face for radio, so the podcast is a good gig right now lol.

OK here we go:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is this a film from the 1960s?


----------



## Spooky1

Is that Fred Williamson?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hints #1 and #2: No and no.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it William Marshall and a film from the 70s?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hints #3 and #4: No and yes.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Beast Must Die (1974)


----------



## Spooky1

The Beast Must Die? (Edit: Dang Roxy beat me to it)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yup, that's it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Amityville Horror


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are correct - your turn


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## RoxyBlue

Was this movie released in the 40s?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hint #1: Nope.


----------



## Spooky1

Is it from the 30's?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hint #2: It's a film from the 1950s.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Donovan's Brain?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope.

Hint #3: While the film was completed in 1959, it didn't see the light of day until 1987.


----------



## Spooky1

Looks like another hit is needed (Even Google hasn't helped me on this on yet)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hint #4: The film is a kinda sequel to one of this infamous director's other cult-favorite films.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Night of the Ghouls (1959)

Whew!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yup.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That was a workout - I feel so much stronger now

Okay, here's a super cheesy one:


----------



## The Creepster

I have no idea..but thats some fine looking FX action there..is that CGI?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Horror Of Party Beach*


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Creep, and yes, JT, 'tis the incredibly cheesy monster from Horror at Party Beach.

Your turn, good sir


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Great fun flick. OK here we go:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Little hint, please?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hint #1: The actor pictured later appeared on Gunsmoke.


----------



## The Creepster

The Mad Monster


----------



## Johnny Thunder

That's the one.

Your turn.


----------



## The Creepster

Enjoy!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The Funhouse


----------



## The Creepster

Well that was easy..
JT your up again


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hint #1: This 2008 flick shares its name with a William Katt film from the 80s.


----------



## The Creepster

House?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

That's it. Your turn.


----------



## The Creepster

Lets try this one


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Deadly Friend


----------



## The Creepster

Dammit..I thought I would stump you on that one...JT yours again "BeeeeeeeBeeeeee"!!!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

You definitely have before, but I recognized that one.

OK here we go:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Looks like we need a little hint here, JT.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hint #1: The actress and actor in the picture are well known Hollywood stars.


----------



## RoxyBlue

She looks like Mia Farrow - is that right?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hint #2: Nope. And both the actress and actor's first names begin with the letter J.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hint #3: Story revolves around a maid who works for a kindly doctor, and runs into his not so kind friend.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mary Reilly (1995)?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yes indeed. Your go.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I can't believe I couldn't figure out that was Julia Roberts!:googly:

Okay, here's a sci-fi/horror classic:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hint #1 - This film is based on a short story by Ray Bradbury


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*The Beast from 20,000 Fathoms *


----------



## RoxyBlue

You got it, JT - your turn


----------



## morbidmike

give JT a super hard one he's the movie master you must take him down!!!!muh hahahaha


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nah, hardly, MM.

OK, here's the next one:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Looks like the board is clueless so far on this one, JT. A little hint, pretty please?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hint #1: Uhm, it's in theaters now? LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Wolfman (I'm going to kick myself)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

That's the one, Roxy.

Your turn.


----------



## RoxyBlue

And that's why I'm kicking myself - that was my first thought and then I figured "Naw, too obvious":googly:

Okay, here we go:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I know, but let's see if someone else would like to play


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hint #1 - Richard Matheson, who wrote the novel upon which this movie is based and later developed the screenplay, wanted Richard Burton and Elizabeth Taylor to star in this film.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I'll give until tomorrow morning to make a guess if no one else wants to do so


----------



## The Creepster

Nick Nolte?


----------



## RoxyBlue

As scary as Nick Nolte looks, I don't think there's a horror film named after him

Try again - you have about six or seven hours before dawn


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> As scary as Nick Nolte looks, I don't think there's a horror film named after him
> 
> Try again - you have about six or seven hours before dawn


LOL no is that Nicky in the pic? LOL I think I just pee'ed a little


----------



## RoxyBlue

- I thought you were funnin' me or got mixed up with the trivia thread

It's Roddy McDowall


----------



## The Creepster

Wow looks like nick...but I think I got it

The Legend of Hell House


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are correct, sir - your turn


----------



## The Creepster

Yay...Hmmmm how about...THIS


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*From Hell*


----------



## The Creepster

Whew that was tough...JT your up


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## RoxyBlue

Freaks?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yup. Your turn.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Woot - that was a lucky guess

Here we go:


----------



## RoxyBlue

BTW, although this appears to be an old B&W movie, it's relatively modern.


----------



## The Creepster

The Ninth Gate


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bingo!


Your turn, Oh Wise One


----------



## The Creepster

This should be a easy one.....








"LOCOoooooooooooo"


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Creepshow 2


----------



## The Creepster

YUp...your go JT


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Ok here we go:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is that Oliver Reed?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yup.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's the eyes


Let's try Dr. Heckyl and Mr. Hype?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yes, that's the one.


----------



## RoxyBlue

OMG, I am amazed I got that on the first shot.


Okay, now I have to go find a picture.....hmmmm


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## The Creepster

hint time


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hint #1 - This movie was based on a novel by Henry James


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hint #2 - This movie aired as a live television play in 1959


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I thought that was her

Turn of the Screw?


----------



## RoxyBlue

You got it, JT - your turn


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## Spooky1

Looks like Lon Chaney, but I don't recognize the movie.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yup it's him.


----------



## Spooky1

Hillbillys in a Haunted House ?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope

Hint #2: The character portrayed by Chaney was named "Butcher"


----------



## RoxyBlue

Indestructible Man?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yup, that's the one.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Haven't seen that movie in years

Hre we go:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hint #1 - This movie was the last film project of actor Bela Lugosi.


----------



## The Creepster

Bride of the Monster


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope. This movie came out the year after "Bride of the Monster".


----------



## The Creepster

The Black Sleep..then


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are correct, sir - your turn!


----------



## The Creepster

heres a easy one


----------



## Spooky1

The Night Flier


----------



## RoxyBlue

Did he get the right answer, Creepster?


----------



## The Creepster

Yes....sorry was taking advantage of a Sun SHINY DAY


----------



## Spooky1

I'm not sure how I knew that one. I've never seen the whole movie, and I don't think I ever saw the creature.

Let's try an easy one.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I know but will see if someone else wants to play.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Oh no, it's the Attack of the Giant Rutabaga!

I've seen this but don't remember the real name


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*It Conquered the World*

R.I.P. Peter Graves.


----------



## Spooky1

Correct JT. I picked it in honor of the passing of Peter Graves.


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## RoxyBlue

We're being dullards - I think a hint would help


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hint #1 - Now showing in theaters.


----------



## Spooky1

Shutter Island?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope. 

Hint #2 - remake


----------



## The Creepster

The Crazies


----------



## Johnny Thunder

You got it. Your go Creepster.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Psssst, Creepster.


----------



## RoxyBlue

(He's been in Vegas - he should be back now)


----------



## The Creepster

Ok...heres a easy one


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hmmm, did anyone fly a kite in the movie "It" right before getting an arm ripped off or something?


----------



## The Creepster

Yes..but wrong movie GUESS again HahahahahahahhAHA


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Looks like a hint is in order.


----------



## The Creepster

It has "The Stepfather" as a sheriff


----------



## Johnny Thunder

D'oh -

*Silver Bullet*


----------



## The Creepster

There you go..JT good job man!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## Goblin

The Hideous Sun Demon?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hint, pretty please?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hint #1: Rick Baker did the film's makeup and effects.


----------



## The Creepster

I am going with... The Incredible Melting Man


----------



## Johnny Thunder

That's the one. Your go.


----------



## The Creepster

easy one


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Dr. Giggles


----------



## The Creepster

There you go...back to you again JT


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## RoxyBlue

This one's bugging me because I could swear I've seen this scene and I don't remember the movie


----------



## Goblin

When The Easter Bunny goes berserk?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Close Goblin.


----------



## Goblin

I am?????? I was just kidding. lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

Easter Bunny, Kill! Kill! (2006)


----------



## Goblin

Kill Bill The Musical?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Your turn Roxy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here you go:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I know but we'll see if someone else wants to jump in.


----------



## Goblin

The original House on Haunted Hill.......a classic! Seen it a million times
Here's another classic for Roxy.........


----------



## RoxyBlue

House of Wax (1953)


And your guess was correct


----------



## Goblin

Darn! I was hoping to stump you a little bit! 
Your turn Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Try this one:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Carnival of Souls* - one of my favs


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct, JT - your turn!


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## Goblin

The Gorilla Walks?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope, but close.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Monster Maker?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bride of the Gorilla?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yup.


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> Bride of the Gorilla?


Awwww, that was gonna be my next guess too!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^

Here's a slightly more modern one:


----------



## Goblin

Arachnophobia


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, THAT didn't take long, did it?

You're up, Goblin!


----------



## Goblin

Okay. An easy one for you............


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*The Giant Claw*


----------



## Goblin

Congratulations! You're up again Johnny


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## Goblin

Seen that movie........but can't quite place it


----------



## Spooky1

I think we need a hint.


----------



## Goblin

I know I do


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hint #1: This film from the 1970s is a sequel.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is one of these characters Sherlock Holmes (she asks, grasping at straws)?


----------



## Goblin

I think it's just someone dressed up as him


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hint # 2: The picture is from a costume party featured in this film, and the female lead went on to star in a well known commerical campaign in the late 70s.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hint #3: Vampire movie starring Robert Quarry.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Return of Count Yorga?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yup.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here's one that's a sci-fi/horror mix:


----------



## Goblin

Need a clue


----------



## Spooky1

Teenagers from Outer Space?


----------



## Goblin

I don't think that movie was in color, was it?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 is correct. It's another of those great cheesy horror flicks

Your turn, babe.


----------



## Spooky1

Lets try this one.


----------



## Goblin

Cyborg?


----------



## Spooky1

Incorrect

Hint #1: This movie was based on a comic book


----------



## Goblin

Deathlock?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

It was based on a comic from Dark Horse Comics


----------



## Goblin

Judge Dredd?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope


----------



## Goblin

Is it a comic they have now.....or had?


----------



## Spooky1

Had (It was a mini-series)


----------



## Goblin

Not that familar with Black Horse......need another clue


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Virus*


----------



## Goblin

Was that a comic book?


----------



## Spooky1

Correct JT, have at it.


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## Goblin

Man Made Monster?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yup your turn.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

Forbidden Planet


----------



## Goblin

Two in a row! You're turn again Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Try this one:


----------



## Goblin

The Night Walker?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, The Night Walker was filmed considerably later than this film.


----------



## Goblin

Hmmmmmmm...........


----------



## Goblin

Cry Wolf?


----------



## Spooky1

Jeopardy?


----------



## Goblin

Spooky1 said:


> Jeopardy?


The game show? Didn't know you phoned in the answers!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Both guesses are incorrect. However, Goblin is in the right decade for my movie.


----------



## Goblin

Sorry, wrong number?


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's the one, Goblin - your turn!


----------



## Goblin

Here you go................


----------



## Spooky1

The Strange Door?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. I'll give you a little hint. It was one of his comedy films


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*The Comedy of Terrors*


----------



## Goblin

You got it Johnny! You're turn


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## Goblin

Waxworks II?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Might this be a Jeckyll and Hyde type film?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No it's not.


----------



## Goblin

I think we need a clue Johnny


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hint #1: One of the actresses in this film would later star as the female lead in an iconic "giant monster" movie.


----------



## Goblin

The Ring or The Ring II?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope.

Hint #2: The male lead in the film appeared in many classic films, including many Universal monster flicks.


----------



## Spooky1

The Unearthly?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope.

Hint #3: Humphrey Bogart starred in the sequel in title only, since the plots of the two have nothing to do with each other.


----------



## Goblin

Beat the devil?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope.

Final clue: The film's title backwards. Is "X rotcoD"

Next person go right ahead with a new one if you solve the mystery. LOL


----------



## Goblin

Uhhhhhhhhhhhh.....Doctor X? lol.
Here ya go.............


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Son of Frankenstein


----------



## Goblin

There's no fooling the master. lol.
Your turn again Johnny


----------



## Johnny Thunder

As I've said before - I know what I know, but there's plenty I don't and although I'm not that smart - lol - I know there's lots I don't know. Uhm what? I just confused myself.

OK - here we go - Change of pace flick - and easy -


----------



## Goblin

Prom Night?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Jennifer's Body?


----------



## Goblin

Let's scare Jessica to death?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

You got it, Mr. C.

Your go.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Just saw this last night


----------



## Evil Queen

The Fly?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hey Mr. C. if you get a sec, could you let EQ know if it's her turn?


----------



## Goblin

You may have to tell her yourself Johnny.


----------



## Evil Queen




----------



## Goblin

House on Haunted Hill (remake)?


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope


----------



## Goblin

Dawn of the Dead?


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope


----------



## Evil Queen

1st hint...Stars Vincent Price.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Theater of Blood (1973)?


----------



## Evil Queen

Nope

Next clue----1970


----------



## RoxyBlue

Cry of the Banshee?


----------



## Evil Queen

Bingo!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## Goblin

The Four Skulls of Jonathan Drake?


----------



## RoxyBlue

You da man, Gob, well done! Your turn


----------



## Goblin

Easy one this time........


----------



## RoxyBlue

War of the Worlds


----------



## Goblin

You got it Roxy. Your turn


----------



## RoxyBlue

What keeps happening to your pictures. Goblin?

And now time for some cheese:


----------



## Goblin

Problems with Photobucket I guess.
Don't be so formal, my friends call me Gobby. lol

Frankenstein Conqueors the World?


----------



## RoxyBlue

You got it, GOBBY - your turn


----------



## Goblin

Here ya go.............


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The Time Machine


----------



## RoxyBlue

I love that moive - great classic flick


----------



## Goblin

Johnny Thunder said:


> The Time Machine


Which one? There's more than one!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The only good one.

Next pic


----------



## Goblin

The Gorilla walks at Midnight?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope.


----------



## Goblin

Captive Wild Woman?


----------



## Spooky1

Bela Lugosi Meets a Brooklyn Gorilla ?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Goblin said:


> Captive Wild Woman?


That's the one. Your go.


----------



## Goblin

Gonna make it a little harder this time.............


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Zombieland


----------



## Goblin

Nope


----------



## Goblin

Apparently you need a clue............

An extra on the DVD release for this film, "We interrupt this program", a fake newscast depicting the start and spread of the zombie infection, contains some characters whose dialog consists of lines from the original Dawn of the Dead (1978) and Night of the Living Dead (1968).


----------



## Spooky1

Dawn of the Dead


----------



## Goblin

You got it! Your turn Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

The Leech Woman


----------



## RoxyBlue

Speaking on behalf of Spooky1, you are correct, Goblin - your turn!


----------



## Goblin

Here you go............


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*The Raven (1935)*


----------



## Goblin

You got it. Your turn Johnny


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Here we go:


----------



## Goblin

The Beast Must Die?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope, but that's a great guess Goblin.


----------



## Spooky1

Blackula?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No, but you're warm....


----------



## Goblin

Scream Blackula Scream?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No but close...

Hint #1: You both identified the actor but it's not one of the two Blacula films.


----------



## Goblin

Twilight's Last Gleaming


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Here's a hint that should do it.

Hint #2: William Marshall, pictured, plays an exorcist in this tale of possession.


----------



## Goblin

Abby


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yup! Your go. :smoking:


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

The Wolf Man?


----------



## Goblin

You got it! Your turn Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here you go:


----------



## Goblin

Whatever happened to Baby Jane?


----------



## RoxyBlue

It took me longer to find the picture than it took to get a guess

Your turn, Oh Rapid One


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Frankenstein (1931)*


----------



## Goblin

Nope. But you're warm


----------



## Johnny Thunder

D'oh -

How about Bride of


----------



## Goblin

You got it. Your turn Johnny


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Better late than never, Goblin!

Ok here we go:


----------



## Goblin

Gonna need a clue on this one


----------



## Spooky1

My wild ass guess is: The Bees


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hint #1: Slasher parody.


----------



## Goblin

Motel Hell?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yup!


----------



## Goblin

Here ya go. Easy one for sure..........


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Earth vs. The Spider (1958)


----------



## Goblin

You got it. Your turn Mr. Chicken


----------



## Mr_Chicken

for once I'm gonna post this less than a day later!


----------



## Goblin

13 Ghosts (original)


----------



## Mr_Chicken

that easy, huh?
Go for it Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Here's another easy one.............


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The Beast from 20,000 Fathoms


----------



## Goblin

Your turn Johnny


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Ok here we go:


----------



## Goblin

Need a clue


----------



## RoxyBlue

Frankenfish? (wild shot)


----------



## Spooky1

The Host? (My wild ass guess)


----------



## Goblin

I've seen the monster.......just can't place it


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Spooky1 said:


> The Host? (My wild ass guess)


You got it. Your go.


----------



## Spooky1

How about this one.


----------



## Goblin

Need a clue


----------



## Spooky1

The picture was only up for 5 minutes, so lets see if someone else has a guess before I give out hints.


----------



## morbidmike

casper the friendly ghost LOL


----------



## Goblin

Evil of Frankenstein?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, now don't monkey around with your guesses.


----------



## Goblin

Konga?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope


----------



## Goblin

The Gorilla escapes?


----------



## Spooky1

nope


----------



## Goblin

I have no idea


----------



## Spooky1

Hint: It's from the 50's


----------



## Spooky Chick

Is it.. Murders in the Rue Morgue?


----------



## Spooky1

Very, very close, but you're about 20 years to early.


----------



## Goblin

Franksenstein meets the Wolman?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Bela Lugosi Meets a Brooklyn Gorilla?
(even if that's not it, I totally need to see a movie with that many awesome words in the title )


----------



## Spooky1

No and no. Spooky Chick was real close on the name.


----------



## Goblin

Phantom of the Rue Morgue?


----------



## Spooky1

Correct


----------



## Goblin

Here you go.......an easy one


----------



## RoxyBlue

Godzilla vs King Ghidorah


----------



## Goblin

Right Characters. Wrong title


----------



## Spooky1

Ghidorah, the Three-Headed Monster?


----------



## Goblin

Correct. Your turn Spooky


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Johnny Thunder

Return of the Living Dead 3


----------



## Spooky1

Correct JT, your turn sir


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I can't post right now so feel free to take my turn!


----------



## Goblin

Here you go. An easy one...........


----------



## Spooky1

Monster Squad?


----------



## Goblin

You got it. Spooky 1's turn


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Mr_Chicken

_The Werewolf of London_ with Henry Hull

I love the transformation scene in that movie walking behind the pillars


----------



## Spooky1

You got it Mr. C!


----------



## Mr_Chicken




----------



## Goblin

The Wolfman?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Son of Frankenstein?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

nope
and nope


----------



## Goblin

Frankenstein meets The Wolfman?


----------



## Spooky1

Was this movie about witches?


----------



## Spooky Chick

Black Sunday?


----------



## Goblin

Mark of The Vampire?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Try again! I thought this would be easier, haha


----------



## Goblin

Need some sort of clue to help narrow it down


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Hint: my last post was a clue


----------



## Goblin

The Comedy of Terrors?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

no


----------



## Goblin

Need a clue


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Hint: it's one of the first shots in the film


----------



## Goblin

Frankenstein?


----------



## Mr_Chicken

There we go!
Goblin's turn


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

The Black Scorpion?


----------



## Goblin

Correct. You're turn Spooky


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Fright Night


----------



## Spooky1

Correct


----------



## Goblin

An easy one.............


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Night of the Demon


----------



## Goblin

Correct Johnny. Your turn


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Here's the next one:


----------



## Goblin

Dark night of the Scarecrow?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No, good guess though.

This film is much more recent than that one.


----------



## Goblin

The picture looks familar. Just can't place it.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

A Rob Zombie film.


----------



## Spooky1

Halloween II?


----------



## Goblin

Halloween?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hint #2 - the movie introduced the Firefly clan


----------



## morbidmike

house of a 1000 corpses my favorite movie


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yup. Your go Mike.


----------



## morbidmike

hey Johnny I cant get get a reg pic to post so you post one I'll figure out how to do that later so the game dosent get messed up


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Next one:


----------



## Goblin

Trick or Treat?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yup. Your turn G.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Mr_Chicken

_House of Frankenstein_?


----------



## Goblin

Amazing Mr. Chicken! I don't know how you did itm but you're absolutely WRONG!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Frankenstein Meets the Wolf Man


----------



## Goblin

Correct. Your turn Johnny


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Here we go:


----------



## Goblin

Need a clue


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hint 1: John Carradine stars....


----------



## Goblin

The Beast of the Yellow Night?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nopes.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Was the movie released in the 1960s?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nooooooooos


----------



## Goblin

Bigfoot?


----------



## Spooky1

The Unearthly?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No to both.

Hint - The circus is in town.


----------



## Goblin

Half Human: The Story of the Abominable Snowman?


----------



## Spooky1

The answer should be "Captive Wild Woman"!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

You got it Spooky1. Your go.


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

X....also called The Man with the X ray eyes


----------



## Spooky1

Correct G.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky Chick

War of the worlds?


----------



## Goblin

Correct. Your turn Spooky Chick


----------



## Spooky Chick




----------



## Goblin

Can't see anything Spooky Chick


----------



## Spooky Chick

Is it to small, to dark or just not there? I see it on my page...


----------



## Mr_Chicken

I see it, too. No idea what it's from, but it looks like a pile of baby doll parts


----------



## Spooky1

It's on the small side, hard to see much detail.


----------



## Goblin

The Demonic Toys?


----------



## Spooky Chick

Nope, Hint : 2002 movie staring angela bettis & Jeremy Sisto


----------



## RoxyBlue

May (2002)


----------



## Spooky Chick

Well done RoxyBlue! You'r turn!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here you go:


----------



## Goblin

Too easy. The Lady in White
One of my favorites!


----------



## RoxyBlue

One of mine as well.

Your turn, Mr G


----------



## Goblin

Here ya go........


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Blob (remake, not the Steve McQueen one)?


----------



## Goblin

Wow! You must be as big a horror movie fan as I am. lol
Your turn Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nah, I just remember the guy being sucked down the kitchen sink in that flick

Try this:


----------



## Goblin

Circus of Blood?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope (BTW, I tried looking that one up, too, and got no hits on Google)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Barbara Steele in Nightmare Castle/The Faceless Monster


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correctamundo, JT - your turn!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

OK, here's the next one:


----------



## Goblin

Need a clue


----------



## morbidmike

awww crap I seen this movie like 6 month's ago dang CRS


----------



## RoxyBlue

It appears we need a little hint for this one, JT


----------



## Spooky1

Paranormal Activity (the headboard gave it away)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

You got it Spooky1.


----------



## morbidmike

Drat"s


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## morbidmike

Phantasm ???


----------



## Spooky1

Correct. I knew that was going to be an easy one. You're up Mike.


----------



## morbidmike

goahead with another spooky1 or whoever I dont have the photobuckett all the way set up yet


----------



## Spooky1

Okay Mike here's one for you then.


----------



## Goblin

Survival of the dead?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope


----------



## Goblin

Land of the dead?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Hint #1: This is not a Romero film


----------



## Goblin

Is it a Rob Zombie film?


----------



## morbidmike

not one that I've seen


----------



## Spooky1

Nope


----------



## Spooky1

Hint: Not an American produced movie


----------



## Goblin

Another 28 days? I have no clue. lol


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Demons


----------



## Spooky1

The wise and wondrous JT, is correct!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

OK here's the next one:


----------



## Goblin

Looks like one of the old hammer films


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope.


----------



## Goblin

Geez. Can't believe I didn't reconize it before........House of Dark Shadows


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yup! Your go.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## morbidmike

satans children???


----------



## Spooky Chick

Devils Rain?


----------



## Goblin

Correct. You're turn Spooky Chick


----------



## Spooky Chick

Sorry guys, My computer is acting up & wont let me down load pics... Someone please take my place... Thanks


----------



## RoxyBlue

Got you covered, Spooky Chick:


----------



## Goblin

The Prestige?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, this movie came out roughly 30 years before The Prestige.


----------



## Goblin

The Mad Magician?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, The Mad Magician came out about 20 years before this film did.

Another hint - This is a British horror movie


----------



## Goblin

That narrows it down to an even 100,000


----------



## Goblin

I have no clue


----------



## RoxyBlue

Let's move the picture up and review:

British horror film released in the '70s.

Another hint - Death is a central theme to the movie's plot.


----------



## morbidmike

scream and die??


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, but both movies were released in the same year (1973).


----------



## morbidmike

dark places


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope - another hint - this movie also has a quest for immortality as a theme.


----------



## morbidmike

wicker man


----------



## Spooky1

And Now the Screaming Starts! ?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No and no.


----------



## morbidmike

the satanic rights of dracula


----------



## Goblin

The Asphyx?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Goblin has it - well done!


Your turn.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## morbidmike

Manitou???


----------



## Goblin

Correct. Your turn Mike


----------



## morbidmike

I'm having issues downloading pics someone else can post thanx!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Ok, I'll post one to keep the game going:


----------



## Spooky1

Is this from one of the Hellraiser movies?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No but it is also a 1980s flick.


----------



## morbidmike

brain damage?


----------



## shar

I don't know the movie but does that ever look like Tim Allen in the chair, lol


----------



## shar

Maybe Motel Hell?


----------



## Spooky1

The Thing?


----------



## Goblin

The Beast Within?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No, none of the above guesses.

Hint #2 - The lead actor and actress in this film appeared together in a film the year before this one that was another adaptation of the same author.


----------



## RoxyBlue

From Beyond (1986)?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

That's the one Roxy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That was a good challenge

Here you go:


----------



## Goblin

Curse of the Faceless Man

Haven't seen it since I was a kid.


----------



## RoxyBlue

That didn't take long, did it?


Your turn, Goblin!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## morbidmike

dracula prince of darkness


----------



## Goblin

Nope.....but close


----------



## Spooky1

The Brides of Dracula?


----------



## Goblin

Nope.


----------



## morbidmike

Dracula has risen from the grave


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Dracula 2 Electric Boogaloo? (Yes, it's a joke)


----------



## Goblin

No and definitely no. lol


----------



## Goblin

Have a stumped the panel? 
Okay, here is a clue that should help you get it......

The title of this film was originally Dracula 1958, but it was changed to avoid confusion with the classic 1931 version (Dracula (1931)). This was a real concern since the Bela Lugosi version was still being booked into theaters


----------



## Mr_Chicken

_Horror of Dracula_ (1958)


----------



## Goblin

We have a winner!

Your turn Mr. Chicken


----------



## morbidmike

Im pretty happy I knew it was dracula!!!! well done Mr C


----------



## Mr_Chicken




----------



## Goblin

I've seen it but can't quite place it


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*The Wolfman (2010)*


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Yup. Just saw it the other day. I was expecting better, but the makeups were still cool.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

OK hope this works as I'm in the yard and sun with a bevvie...


----------



## Goblin

Need a clue


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I recently talked about the flick and dug it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Human Centipede


----------



## shar

Hatchet


----------



## Goblin

Have no idea


----------



## Johnny Thunder

RoxyBlue said:


> The Human Centipede


You got it Roxy.

I see Goblin's not a fan of the show. 

Your turn.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm a fan of your blog

Try this one:


----------



## Goblin

That's the original Invaders from Mars. Another of my favorites.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct - haven't seen it in years, but I remember it with fondness.

Your turn, Goblin.


----------



## Goblin

Here is an easy one.......


----------



## Johnny Thunder

It Came From Beneath the Sea


----------



## Goblin

Correct. Your turn Johnny.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Here be the next pic:


----------



## Goblin

Dracula's Daughter?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

That's the one.

Your turn.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't know what the movie is, but that looks extremely painful:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

Is this from one of the Jason movies?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. 
But the King liked it. (That's a clue)


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

the fire starter?


----------



## Goblin

Nope.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Army of Darkness?


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Mist?


----------



## Goblin

You got it Roxy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Isle of the Snake People


----------



## RoxyBlue

You got it, JT! You're up


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## RoxyBlue

Curse of the Swamp Creature (we just saw this last night)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yup, me too. Your turn.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Must be great minds thinking alike, JT

Here we go:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The Mummy's Shroud


----------



## morbidmike

is that mummy wearing an ascot LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bet you never knew a mummy could be a fashion plate:jol:

JT has the answer - your turn, my friend


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## RoxyBlue

That looks like a horror version of Arsenic and Old Lace The old ladies would be proud.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Body Snatcher?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

is that Lugosi on the end?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yup.


----------



## Spooky1

Bowery at Midnight ?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nicely played! 

Your go.


----------



## Spooky1

I never would have figured it out if Mr. C hadn't notice Lugosi.  Now to hunt up a picture.


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Captive Wild Woman* with Aquanetta (I think I just did one from this flick not too long ago as well!)


----------



## Spooky1

Can't get one by you, JT.  You are correct, your turn.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Uh, there's plenty that gets by my thick head!

Here's an easy one:


----------



## Goblin

Night of the Living Dead?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

That's the one. Your turn.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Johnny Thunder

Monster Squad


----------



## Goblin

Correct. Your turn Johnny


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## Goblin

Is it one of the Resident Evil movies?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hint #1: No. No it is not.


----------



## Haunted Hot Sauce

Is it one of Rob Zombie's Halloween movies?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hint #2: Yes. Yes it is.


----------



## The Creepster

Halloween Numero 2


----------



## Johnny Thunder

That be da right answer. 

Your go.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

That be da right answer. 

Your go.


----------



## The Creepster

LOL Hmmmm Lets see.....


----------



## Spooky1

Bride of Reanimator?


----------



## The Creepster

No


----------



## Goblin

Reanimator?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Zombie Death House


----------



## The Creepster

Yep....LOL 

your go JT


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## Goblin

I've seen it, just can't place it.


----------



## Spooky1

Is that Gabrielle Anwar?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hint #1: No.


----------



## morbidmike

looks like a slip knot video LOL


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Johnny Thunder said:


>


Maybe but no.


----------



## The Creepster

Gwen


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No but that's close.


----------



## The Creepster

I know the movie....I can't remember her name...LOL I can tell you the story though
Rose?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No but close LOL 

Hint the name is also a month. If you get it go ahead and take your next turn.


----------



## RoxyBlue

May (2002)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

That's the film.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## Goblin

The Stand?


----------



## Spooky1

By the power invested in me by Roxy, you are incorrect Goblin.


----------



## Goblin

Need a clue


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Chopper Chicks in Zombie Town


----------



## RoxyBlue

You got it, JT, and it's one of my favorite cheesefests

Your turn!


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## Goblin

Why wasn't I invited?


----------



## morbidmike

the creepsters basement


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Although both admirable guesses, I am saddened to announce neither of you are correct.


----------



## Goblin

Need a clue


----------



## Spooky1

Beach Blanket Bondage?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hint #2: A 1965 camp cult classic.


----------



## morbidmike

bloody pit of horror


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Last Hint: The title is *Monsters Crash the ________ Party.*

If you get it, take your next turn.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Um, could it be, um....Monsters Crash the Pajama Party?:googly:

JT, you are such a character

Here you go:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Cry of the Banshee


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct, JT - your turn!


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## morbidmike

Devils Rejects MY FAVORITE MOVIE


----------



## Johnny Thunder

You got it dude.


----------



## morbidmike




----------



## Goblin

Need a clue


----------



## morbidmike

1980'a low budget flick


----------



## Goblin

Zombie Lake?


----------



## morbidmike

nope


----------



## Goblin

Need another clue


----------



## morbidmike

aliens land on earth the pic was one of them they have a certain way of controling humans


----------



## The Creepster

Parasite?


----------



## morbidmike

nope clue #3 has part of the name of the gent above me in the title


----------



## RoxyBlue

Creepshow?


----------



## morbidmike

nope


----------



## morbidmike

1986 movie


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about Creepozoids?


----------



## RoxyBlue

And if that's wrong (and I suspect it is since I posted it before I saw the year in your clue), I'll go with Night of the Creeps.


----------



## morbidmike

ding ding ding we have a winner


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> Creepshow?


Roxy we need to talk....Seriously LMAO


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, "Creepshow" has the word "Creep" in it

Here's an easy one:


----------



## The Creepster

"Oh....My arm.....Ahhh...ohhh...ahhhh"

Buffy The Vampire Slayer


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, yes! I think he had one of the longest dying scenes ever filmed

Your turn, Oh Mighty and Pumped Up One


----------



## The Creepster

Lets try this one


----------



## Goblin

Need a clue


----------



## The Creepster

Has to do with time travel and a classic horror


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Frankenstein Unbound


----------



## The Creepster

You got it....


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## The Creepster

Halloween II - 1981


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yup, your turn.


----------



## The Creepster




----------



## RoxyBlue

Wes Craven's "Shocker"?


----------



## morbidmike

hahahah that looked like me at work the other day when I dropped a screwdriver in the electrical panel


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> Wes Craven's "Shocker"?


You got it...your go Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here ya go:


----------



## The Creepster

LOL I was going to post that instead of "Shocker" LOL....Night Breed!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Okay, when we start thinking alike, that is TRULY scary

Your turn, good sir


----------



## The Creepster

Not scary Roxy....most people "think" like me they just don't want to admit how disturbed they really are......In madness we all DWELL!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Shadow of the Vampire


----------



## The Creepster

that was easy....I figured I would at least trip someone up thinking it was the original.....but not THEE Johnny Thunder!

Your go


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## Mr_Chicken

_Let the Right One In_, I believe


----------



## Goblin

The Shining (remake not the original)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Mr. C. got it - 

Your turn.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

_Let the Right One In_ was so good...I can't imagine the Americanization will be worthwhile


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The Blob (1958)


----------



## Mr_Chicken

there's no fooling JT...
undoubtedly the best part of that movie is the theme song. If it had more than one verse, I'd totally use it in the haunt :zombie:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I get fooled plenty. I was bummed Blobfest got pretty rained out a few weeks ago.

OK here we go:


----------



## Spooky1

Werewolf of London?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ghoul in a Girls' Dormitory (also known as Werewolf in a Girls' Dormitory)


----------



## Goblin

I seen the movie......Spooky1's right.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yup your turn.


Spooky1 said:


> Werewolf of London?


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Monster on Campus.
Have that one on dvd


----------



## Spooky1

Correct Goblin.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Johnny Thunder

Dr. Cyclops


----------



## morbidmike

lets change this games name to DAMMIT JOHNNY!!!! LOL


----------



## Goblin

You got it Johnny.


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## Spooky1

Wasp Woman!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yup, that's it.


----------



## Goblin

Missed it by 1 minute. lol


----------



## PirateLady

I would have gotten that one.... dang


----------



## Spooky1

I'm envisioning Goblin and Piratelady doing the Maxwell Smart, saying "Missed it by that much"


----------



## The Creepster

The guy who invented Thanksgiving? Or the Crucible I forget which


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Witchfinder General


----------



## Spooky1

JT you are correct


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hey Creepster - you can take my turn. Thanks!


----------



## The Creepster

Ok LOL


----------



## morbidmike

edge of sanity?


----------



## The Creepster

Nope....but you would think that was right...but its not


----------



## Goblin

I seen it before, just can't place it


----------



## The Creepster

Its a great 1970's era horror...


----------



## morbidmike

horror hospital


----------



## Goblin

Island of Terror?


----------



## The Creepster

No and No...

This movie started out as literature, then movie ...finally a cable series on HBO


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Night Stalker?


----------



## morbidmike

the hitcher


----------



## The Creepster

No...and No...

The film has 5 stories..and one of the stories is my favorite take of "The night before Christmas"

You should get it this time


----------



## Goblin

Tales from the crypt (1971)


----------



## The Creepster

yeah...wrong year though

your go


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

American Werewolf in London


----------



## Goblin

Correct Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

The Blob (remake)


----------



## Spooky1

Correct


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Johnny Thunder

The Crimson Ghost


----------



## Goblin

Correct Johnny


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## RoxyBlue

The Torture Garden (1967)?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yes


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry I'm late - here we go:


----------



## Goblin

Wolf?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, although you have the correct actor


----------



## Goblin

The Shining?


----------



## badger

The Witches of Eastwick...


----------



## RoxyBlue

You got it, Badger - your go


----------



## badger




----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Blacula*


----------



## badger

Winner...


----------



## RoxyBlue

As soon as I saw the picture, I thought "One of JT's favorites"


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## RoxyBlue

The Beast of Yucca Flats?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yup


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## Goblin

Sleepy Hollow


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Johnny Thunder

Night of the Comet


----------



## Goblin

Correct Johnny. Your turn


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## RoxyBlue

This wouldn't be Piranha 3D, would it?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yes.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Try this one:


----------



## Goblin

Picture of Dorian Gray?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct - your turn, Goblin


----------



## Goblin

I know you're gonna get it Johnny, so I'll go ahead and say it's your turn! :googly:


----------



## morbidmike

the first godzilla


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Gorgo


----------



## Goblin

Correct Johnny


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## Spooky1

Black Devil Doll


----------



## Johnny Thunder

You got it.


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Devil Doll?


----------



## Spooky1

Correct, I thought I'd run with the theme JT started.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Killers From Space*


----------



## Goblin

You got it Johnny


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## Goblin

Need a hint


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Wedding


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is this a Hammer film?


----------



## Goblin

The Devil's Bride?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope. 

Clue #2 - scarf


----------



## RoxyBlue

White Zombie (1932)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yup.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Cat People? Dunno.


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, not Cat People, but this movie did come out in the same decade as the original Cat People.


----------



## Goblin

The Curse of the Cat People (1944)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope.

Obvious hint - a large cat is part of the plotline in this movie


----------



## Goblin

The Cat Creeps?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope.

Another hint - the animal's name is part of the movie title


----------



## RoxyBlue

(just moving this to the new page)

Okay, let's review -

1. This movie came out in the same decade as the original Cat People (1940s)

2. A large cat (jungle-type cat, not The Creepster's Lord Humongous) is part of the plot, or, if you prefer, one of the characters

3. The animal's name is part of the movie title

4. The three previous guesses are incorrect:jol:

5. Bonus hint - "Cat" is not part of the movie title


----------



## Goblin

The Leopard Man?


----------



## RoxyBlue

You got it , Goblin - you're up!


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> (just moving this to the new page)
> 
> 2. A large cat (jungle-type cat, not The Creepster's Lord Humongous) is part of the plot, or, if you prefer, one of the characters


So thats where hes been at night when I am sleeping:googly: and would explain the blond hair....or at least thats what story my ol lady is sticking with


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Johnny Thunder

Not sure

Amittyville Horror


----------



## Spooky1

Creepshow?


----------



## Goblin

Both of you are wrong.

Hint number 1: It's a giant monster film!


----------



## Spooky1

Food of the Gods?


----------



## Goblin

Close. But not it.


----------



## Spooky1

Night of the leapus?


----------



## morbidmike

looks like a wearwolf movie


----------



## Goblin

You are correct Spooky1


----------



## morbidmike

how old is this movie I have never heard of it???


----------



## Spooky1

LOL, Mike. How could you have never seen Night of the Lepus (1972) - Giant mutant rabbits terrorize the southwest!! Oh the horror!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Ah, great campy 70s flick. Mike, go find it it's fun.


----------



## Goblin

Mike has never seen Night of The Lepus! It has Dr. McCoy fighting giant rabbits!


----------



## morbidmike

ok i'll try to find it somewhere now I gotta see it


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Food of the Gods


----------



## Spooky1

Correct, you're up G-man


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Johnny Thunder

I'm going to say it's *The Green Slime*.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, JT, however did you figure that one out?


----------



## Goblin

You are correct JT


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## Goblin

It's Nightmare on Elm Street 27: Freddie goes to Africa


----------



## morbidmike

NO FAIR!!!! there is no name below this one LOL


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Johnny Thunder said:


>


Good guess Goblin but no. Mike I'll work on that next turn!


----------



## Goblin

Need a clue


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hint #1: Dagger.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Does the movie have a voodoo theme?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hint #2: No. No it does not.


----------



## morbidmike

heart of darkness


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope.


----------



## morbidmike

Blaxplotation


----------



## Spooky1

Cannibal King of the Congo


----------



## Goblin

Cannibal Women in the Avocado Jungle of Death?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No.

Hint #3: Blood.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ganja and Hess?


----------



## Bone To Pick

The Non-Voodoo Dagger of Blood?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Sorry, Bone, another amazingly close guess, but Roxy used her Nancy Drew Google skills and figured it out.


----------



## morbidmike

that would have been easier with the title at the bottom


----------



## Bone To Pick

Gah, it should have been obvious from your hints, JT! How many horror films have daggers and blood in them?....I'm such an IDIOT!!.......


----------



## Goblin

Never heard of it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't feel too bad, boys. We can't all be Nancy Drew Super Sleuths

Here you go:


----------



## Regions Beyond

That has to be The Craft. And no, I am not proud of knowing that heh.


----------



## Goblin

The Craft?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Regions Beyond said:


> That has to be The Craft. And no, I am not proud of knowing that heh.


Regions Beyond got it first - your turn!


----------



## Regions Beyond

RoxyBlue said:


> Regions Beyond got it first - your turn!


Excellent, and here we go...


----------



## The Creepster

My "happy" place and all of our futures....


----------



## Regions Beyond

The Creepster said:


> My "happy" place and all of our futures....


Heh fair enough answer, but not quite a movie


----------



## Goblin

Need a clue


----------



## Regions Beyond

Here is a clue: there's a river involved.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Manchester Morgue (aka "Don't Open the Window") 1974?


----------



## Regions Beyond

RoxyBlue said:


> The Manchester Morgue?


Good guess, but no...

Another clue: this is the only scene in the film that takes place in a morgue.


----------



## Spooky1

We may need one more hint


----------



## The Creepster

Blade?


----------



## Regions Beyond

The Creepster said:


> Blade?


Oops, sorry heh missed this two days ago..my bad.

No, tis not Blade. Another clue: this is not an American horror film. To recap, it involves a river and only has the one morgue scene.


----------



## Spooky1

The Host?


----------



## Regions Beyond

Spooky1 said:


> The Host?


Ding ding ding ding winner!


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Johnny Thunder

*The Haunting (1999)*


----------



## Spooky1

Correct JT! You're up.


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## Regions Beyond

Hmm, no idea on that one...which makes it an excellent selection! Looks low-budget to me....


----------



## Goblin

Need a clue


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bloody Mary?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Hello Dolly (the unrated version)?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope.

Hint #1: Contraction.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Rec 2007?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No.

Hint #2: 70s film.


----------



## Spooky1

To the Devil a Daughter?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope.

Hint #3: Lowest level in a house.


----------



## Bone To Pick

Don't Look in the Basement?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yup, you got it. Your go.


----------



## Bone To Pick

k - here you go:


----------



## Goblin

Need a clue


----------



## Bone To Pick

That wouldn't be "fashionable."


----------



## RoxyBlue

Might this be a horror movie about the fashion industry then?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Who's giving the hints here?


----------



## Goblin

I have no idea


----------



## RoxyBlue

Giallo?


----------



## Goblin

Need another clue


----------



## Bone To Pick

Italian director.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Giallo (in case you missed it)?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Whoops! Sorry Roxy, nope. 60's film.
And judging by the level of photography, Roger Corman was nowhere near the set.


----------



## Goblin

Think we need a clue


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Horrible Dr Hichcock (1962)?


----------



## Bone To Pick

Nope. Roxy was in the ballpark with an earlier guess, as this film fits within that "genre." A later film by this same director heavily influenced the slasher films of the 80s.


----------



## Spooky1

Blood and Black Lace?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Damn, I was about to post that!:googly:


----------



## Bone To Pick

It's Spooky, by a minute, over Roxy! (photo finish)
Take it away, Spooky!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I for one am glad our long national nightmare is over.


----------



## Spooky1

After a tough one, I'll make it easy this time


----------



## Goblin

Return of the Living Dead 2?


----------



## Spooky1

Correct


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Johnny Thunder

*The Hideous Sun Demon *


----------



## Goblin

Boy that was quick. Your turn Johnny


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## Goblin

The Mad Ghoul?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yup, your turn.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Johnny Thunder

Horror Express


----------



## Goblin

Yep. You win again


----------



## morbidmike

Johnny DA MAN !!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yeah, I'm awesome. lol.

Here we go:


----------



## morbidmike

the original Texas chainsaw massacre


----------



## Johnny Thunder

You got it, Mike. Your turn.


----------



## morbidmike




----------



## RoxyBlue

Looks like The Exorcist


----------



## morbidmike

yes it is your up roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here you go:


----------



## Goblin

The Ape Man?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Gee, did the picture give the title away?

Correct - your turn, Goblin!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Johnny Thunder

I'm out on this one.


----------



## Goblin

Hint #1: It's one of the nuclear holocaust movies.


----------



## RoxyBlue

World Without End


----------



## Goblin

You got it Roxy. Your turn


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## Goblin

Dr. Jekyl and Mr. Hyde?


----------



## morbidmike

I was gonna say that last night


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lost your chance then, Mike

Goblin is correct - your turn!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## morbidmike

is that an elvis movie LOL???


----------



## Goblin

Naw it's a horror movie. 
Hint #1: One of the people in the picture became a big western star.


----------



## Spooky1

The Giant Gila Monster?


----------



## Goblin

Nope.

Are you kids howling for another clue already?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I Was a Teenage Werewolf?


----------



## Goblin

Roxy has done it again!  Your turn.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Try this one:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*The Creeping Flesh*


----------



## RoxyBlue

You got it, JT - you're up


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## Goblin

The Beast Within?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope.


----------



## Haunted Hot Sauce

Isn't that Victor Crowley from Hatchet??


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yup, you got it. Your go.


----------



## Haunted Hot Sauce




----------



## Haunted Hot Sauce

Need a hint?


----------



## Goblin

Yep


----------



## Haunted Hot Sauce

The soundtrack for this movie was done by Midnight Syndicate and features an appearance by the band Mushroomhead!


----------



## Goblin

The Dead Matter?


----------



## Haunted Hot Sauce

nope...good guess though


----------



## Goblin

Witchouse 3: Demon Fire?


----------



## Haunted Hot Sauce

nope


----------



## Haunted Hot Sauce

HINT #2: The movie features mutant vultures and giant leeches. The character shown is saying "Kiss the monkey!"


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Rage (2007)?


----------



## Haunted Hot Sauce

SCOOOOORE! The Rage!!! Nice job RoxyBlue! For those of you who haven't seen The Rage....it's a BLAST! Gory and fun...waay over the top. Not award winning in my opinion....but a TON of fun! You're up Roxy!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, I did have a little help from the hints

Here we go:


----------



## Goblin

The Terror?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope - this is an earlier film.


----------



## Goblin

Isle of the Dead?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Sweeney Todd (1936)


----------



## RoxyBlue

You got it, JT! I believe the man playing the barber was quite the Hammer actor as well.

Your turn


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## Goblin

Need a clue


----------



## Spooky1

My Google searching powers have failed me. Looks like I'll need a hint.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hint #1: Actor in this film appeared as Tarzan previously.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Was the actor Lex Barker?


----------



## Goblin

Do you know how many actors have played Tarzan? lol


----------



## Spooky1

Is this movie from the 70's?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yeah, movie from the 70's and a turkey farm and drugs play a role in the story. If you Google that, you'll get the title. If you do, go ahead and take your turn.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Blood Freak (1972), and looks like Steve Hawkes is the Tarzan man from the list of actors

I'll go look for a movie picture in a bit.

(couple hours later...)

here you go:


----------



## Spooky1

It's my favorite movie!


----------



## Goblin

Army of Darkness?


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy is sitting next to me and says you are correct, G-man.


----------



## Goblin

You don't know the name of you're favorite movie?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is this a movie from the 1960s?


----------



## Goblin

Yes it is. Here's a hint.......
Gilligan never had it this hard to survive


----------



## RoxyBlue

Island of Terror?


----------



## Goblin

You got it Gilligan....I mean Roxy. Your turn.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here you go:


----------



## Goblin

Teenagers from Outer Space


----------



## RoxyBlue

DING DING DING - Winnah!

Your turn


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Johnny Thunder

*House of Dracula (1945)*


----------



## Goblin

You got it. Your turn Johnny


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## RoxyBlue

Friday the 13th Part 2 (1981)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yup.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here's a gooey one:


----------



## Goblin

The Incredible Melting Man?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Kinda looks like one, doesn't he? Good guess, but no. The picture is from a much later film.


----------



## Goblin

Need a clue


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hint #1 - This is a type of zombie film


----------



## Goblin

Grindhouse: Planet Terror?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bingo! You got it, G-Man!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

Attack of the Giant Leeches


----------



## Goblin

You got it. Your turn Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

Let's see if you can figure this one out.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ah, a classic! We've seen it together many a time, so I'll leave the guessing to someone else


----------



## Goblin

Tooooo easy. Beast from 20,000 Fathoms. 
One of my favorites too. Have it on dvd.


----------



## Spooky1

You are correct Birthday boy!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

House of Wax?


----------



## Goblin

Correct. Your turn Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Caltikie the Immortal Monster?


----------



## Spooky1

Never heard of that one, and no that would be incorrect.

Hint#1: The star of this movie actually won an Oscar (but not for this movie )


----------



## Goblin

X the Unknown?


----------



## Spooky1

You got it G!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

Atom Age Vampire


----------



## Goblin

You got it Roxy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Try this one:


----------



## Goblin

Need a clue


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hint #1 - This movie was released in the 1930s.


----------



## Goblin

The Ghoul?


----------



## morbidmike

that looks like me after 12 of 15 beer's LOL


----------



## Goblin

morbid mike said:


> that looks like me after 12 of 15 beer's LOL


Attack of the Beer Monsters?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No; I believe you, Mike; and no


----------



## Goblin

Looks like we need another clue


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hint #2 - Although the title of the movie suggests it, there is actually no supernatural creature of any kind in the movie.


----------



## Goblin

The Monster walks?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope.

Hint #3 - One of the actors in this movie was also in "It's a Wonderful Life"


----------



## Goblin

The Devil Doll?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, but you probably have the correct actor in mind


----------



## Goblin

Mark of the Vampire?


----------



## RoxyBlue

DING DING DING DING!!!!!

You are correct - your turn


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

It look like one of the Night of the Demons from the 90's


----------



## Goblin

Correct. Your turn Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

The Body Snatcher?


----------



## Spooky1

Incorrect


----------



## Goblin

Need a clue


----------



## RoxyBlue

On behalf of Spooky1 (who is enjoying his day off), here's a hint for you, Goblin - your guess has something in common with the movie posted.


----------



## Goblin

Mania?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Isn't it Donald Pleasance in *The Flesh and the Fiends*?


----------



## Spooky1

Goblin is right and so is JT (Mania was the American name for The Flesh and the Fiends). Goblin your turn.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Goblin

Need a clue? The actress in this film had a lot of happy days.


----------



## Spooky1

Galaxy of Terror


----------



## Goblin

You got it Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Too easy. The Return of the Living Dead


----------



## Spooky1

Correct


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

Time for a hint


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is this a movie from the 1950s?


----------



## Goblin

It's another one of the "blob" movies


----------



## debbie5

"Me and Blobby McGee"?


----------



## Goblin

Nope.


----------



## Spooky1

Caltiki, the Immortal Monster


----------



## Goblin

You got it Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## debbie5

Hmmm..I don't know that one..but that dinner spread sure looks better than turkey!


----------



## Goblin

Need a clue


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Doctor X (1932)*


----------



## Spooky1

We have a winner! Good job JT, you're up!


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## Spooky1

Is this a Romero movie?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope.


----------



## Goblin

Need a clue


----------



## Johnny Thunder

A relatively recent remake.


----------



## Goblin

Is it a zombie movie?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No zombies.


----------



## Spooky1

The Hills have Eyes?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

That's the one.


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## debbie5

LOL @ the pic. Nice NUN.


----------



## Goblin

Is it a Hammer vampire film?


----------



## Spooky1

No, but is was a foreign film


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*The Werewolf Vs. Vampire Woman*


----------



## Spooky1

JT, You are correct!


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## debbie5

"The Sound of Music II: Let's Go To The Basement"??


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Close, but no.


----------



## Spooky1

Is it a Rob Zombie movie?


----------



## Goblin

The Cellar?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No and no.

But - the film pictured is a sequel to a movie that "inspired" one of Zombie's flicks.


----------



## Goblin

The Texas Chain Saw Massacre?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Part 2 yeah. You can go.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Night of the Living Dead (1968 - colorized version)*


----------



## Goblin

You got it Johnny


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## Goblin

Memoirs of the Invisible Man?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope, that's not it.


----------



## Goblin

Darkman?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hint - 70s flick based on a real life killer and grave robber


----------



## debbie5

Those are definitely Vince Price's arthritic fingers. Do I win a point for that?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hint #2: Vincent Price does not appear in the movie.


----------



## sickNtwisted

Tourist Trap?


----------



## debbie5

Aww, Johnny. Jamaica me cry.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope.

Hint #3: The real life crimes that inspired this film also served as a basis for Psycho and The Texas Chainsaw Massacre.


----------



## Goblin

Ed Gein?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yeah that's the guy- the movie is Deranged (1974).

G, you can go.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Johnny Thunder

*The Crawling Eye*


----------



## debbie5

That's gotta be the WORST, cheapie-est looking prop ever.


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy would have gotten that one. It's one of her favorites.


----------



## Goblin

Johnny got it.


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## Goblin

Dracula vs. Frankenstein?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

You got it, G! Your turn.:smoking:


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Johnny Thunder

*The Tingler*


----------



## Goblin

You got it again Johnny


----------



## debbie5

We need a really stupid one so I can guess...LOL.


----------



## Goblin

Here you go Debbie


----------



## debbie5

Oh! OH! OH! (raising hand and jumping up & down in seat) I GOT IT I GOT IT I GOT IT!~

"Frankenstein"? 

(aww...Gobby, u drew for me...that's the best gift I've received in years...)LMAO...thanks, hun. I'd smooch ya but I don't wanna get slapped.


----------



## debbie5

OMG_ you even made neck bolts!! Hahahhahaa!


----------



## Goblin

It's still Johnny's turn. I just thought I'd give you what you
asked for. lol


----------



## debbie5

A wise man, Gobby...a wise man.


----------



## Goblin

debbie5 said:


> A wise man, Gobby...a wise man.


Naw, I'm not that old.


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## morbidmike

tootsie LMAO!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Abbott and Costello Meet Frankenstein


----------



## Goblin

Spooky1 said:


> Abbott and Costello Meet Frankenstein


I gave Spooky1 permission to answer for me.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Spooky1 got it.


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Need a clue


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*The Bride of Frankenstein*


----------



## Spooky1

There's no fooling JT! You are correct sir.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Ok here's the next one.


----------



## morbidmike

the look on JT's face when the cable goes out on his fav horror flick


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Close but sadly no.


----------



## Goblin

Is that a picture or a postage stamp?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

That's not the title either.


----------



## morbidmike

I think its hint time I thought it was something with a viking but no cigar


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hint #1 - Pro wreslter


----------



## Spooky1

Is that the actor (Donald Gibb) that played Ogre in "Revenge of the Nerds"?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No, he's a professional wrestler playing Santa.


----------



## Spooky1

Santa's Slay?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

That's it.


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## morbidmike

sinful dwarf??


----------



## Goblin

Freaks?


----------



## Spooky1

Goblin has it.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

Godzilla?


----------



## Goblin

Nope
It's a British horror movie


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I'll scream when we find out but nothing's coming to mind.


----------



## Spooky1

Behemoth The Sea Monster?


----------



## Goblin

I'll give it to you Spooky......It's The Giant Behemoth


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

The Brain that wouldn't die?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Donovan's Brain*


----------



## Spooky1

We have a WINNER! Your turn JT.


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## Goblin

I've seen it, but can't quite place it


----------



## Spooky1

I think we may need a hint, JT.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hint #1 - Recently released slasher sequel.


----------



## Spooky1

Hatchet 2


----------



## Goblin

Halloween 2?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Goblin was close in that he recognized Danielle Harris, but the correct flick was Hatchet 2. Spooky1 is up.


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Frankenstein must be destroyed?


----------



## Spooky1

No, but you're warm


----------



## Goblin

The Revenge of Frankenstein?


----------



## Spooky1

Correct


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

I believe that's Edmund Gwenn at the projector, so I'll go with "Them!"


----------



## debbie5

RoxyBlue said:


> I believe that's Edmund Gwenn at the projector, so I'll go with "Them!"


Which was released in the south under the title "Dey!"


----------



## Goblin

You got it Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Try this one:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Carnival of Souls


----------



## RoxyBlue

You da man, JT - your turn


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## Goblin

Thinner?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope, that's not it.


----------



## Goblin

Fatter?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hint #1 - Remake from 2003 that kicked off the current big movie remake trend.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Texas Chainsaw Massacre 2003


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Your turn.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here you go:


----------



## Goblin

The Mask of Fu Manchu?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct, Goblin - your turn.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Johnny Thunder

The Town That Dreaded Sundown


----------



## Goblin

You got it Johnny.
Did you know they made a sequel to ot called "The town that dreaded HoeDowns?"


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Ha. I'll have to look for that.


----------



## Spooky1

The Invisible Man Returns?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I thought Invisible Man, so close enough. Your turn.


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## RoxyBlue

I think we just saw this one at home


----------



## Goblin

Resident Evil?


----------



## Spooky1

Which one? You have four to choose from.


----------



## Goblin

Resident Evil: Apocalypse?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, 1 down 3 to go.


----------



## Goblin

Resident Evil: Extinction?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, 2 down, two to go.


----------



## Goblin

Resident Evil: Afterlife?


----------



## Spooky1

We have a winner (finally)


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Johnny Thunder

*The Last Man on Earth*


----------



## Goblin

You got it Johnny. Your turn


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## Goblin

Night of the Comet?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No, but based on the pic, that was a good guess.


----------



## Spooky1

Is it a zombie movie?


----------



## Goblin

Zombieland?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No and no.


----------



## scareme

Is that Mick Jagger?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No, Bill Moseley.


----------



## Spooky1

Evil Bong?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope.

This character talks about building Nam Land.


----------



## Spooky1

Texas Chainsaw Massacre 2?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yup that's it.

Your go.


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## debbie5

That looks like **us** here at HF!


----------



## Goblin

Need a clue


----------



## Spooky1

But will JT need a clue?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Doesn't jump out at me, so hint time


----------



## Spooky1

Hint #1: Has a star that was a child star in silent movies.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Was the child star Jackie Coogan?


----------



## Spooky1

Why yes it was.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mesa of Lost Women (1953)?


----------



## Spooky1

You are correct my dear


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## Spooky1

Red Dragon?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yeppers Your turn. babe.


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## scareme

Wow, that looks so real, they must have spent a lot of money on special effects. lol


----------



## Goblin

Is it one of Debbie's Home movies?


----------



## scareme

Goblin said:


> Is it one of Debbie's Home movies?


lol No wonder her hubby left for three days.


----------



## Goblin

I believe we need a hint


----------



## Spooky1

Hint #1: British horror anthology film


----------



## Goblin

From beyond the grave?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope


----------



## Goblin

Gonna need another clue


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Monster Club (1980)?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Hint #2: the movie is from the 70's


----------



## RoxyBlue

The House That Dripped Blood


----------



## Spooky1

Ding, ding, ding, ding .... we have a winner!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## Goblin

The Curse of Mr. Potato Head?


----------



## Spooky1

Nightbreed


----------



## RoxyBlue

You got it, Spooky1 - your turn


----------



## Spooky1

I'll make this one challenging, so I'll give you two pics from the movie


----------



## Goblin

The Maze?


----------



## Spooky1

You got it. I thought that was going to be a tough one.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

Looks like a triffid, so it must be Day of the Triffids.


----------



## Goblin

You got it Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## Spooky1

I think I watched this one with Roxy, so I'll sit this round out.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> I think I watched this one with Roxy, so I'll sit this round out.


Probably not. I think you're thinking of another movie


----------



## Goblin

Seen it before, just can't place it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hint #1 - Hammer film


----------



## Goblin

Tales from the Crypt?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope.

Hint #2 - This a a remake of a mad scientist movie released in the '40s.


----------



## Goblin

The Curse of Frankenstein?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, but the two movies have an actor in common.


----------



## Goblin

Evil of Frankenstein?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, and (another hint) it's not a Frankenstein movie.

I'll move the picture here so it's easy to find


----------



## Spooky1

Plague of Zombies?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, not a zombie movie.

Another hint - This movie was released in the 1950s.


----------



## Goblin

The Man who could cheat death?


----------



## ORLOCK

I think Goblin got it!


----------



## RoxyBlue

He did, indeed - well done!

Your turn, Goblin.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## ORLOCK

Dracula's Daughter?


----------



## Goblin

You got it.


----------



## ORLOCK

Let's see, I'm going to try and post a URL of a picture here:

Yeah, it's not working... Goblin, please pick something for me, would you?


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Haunted Spider

Orlock, to post a picture try this, it seems to work best for me. 

Find a picture online off of IMDB.com or something similar and save it to your computer. 

Create a photo album on your profile and mark it public but list it as fun and games picture or something. 

Attach the photo to the album and give it a title. 

Click on the photo in the album at at the bottom it will give a BB code. 

Copy this code into your post and the picture should show up like the one above from Goblin. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*The Howling*


----------



## ORLOCK

Goblin-Thanks much! Good choice.
Spiderclimber-Thanks for the help!


----------



## Goblin

You're welcome Orlock. You got it Johnny


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## Goblin

2001 Maniacs


----------



## Johnny Thunder

You got it.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

An American Haunting


----------



## Goblin

You got it.


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Need a hint


----------



## ORLOCK

Don't know


----------



## Spooky1

Hint #1: If you couldn't tell from the picture, it's a Michael Caine movie


----------



## Goblin

Can't place it.


----------



## Spooky1

Hint #2: The director of this movie has since won 3 Oscars.


----------



## Goblin

The Day the Earth Caught Fire?


----------



## Spooky1

nope


----------



## Goblin

I have no idea


----------



## Spooky1

To refresh your minds.

Hint #1: If you couldn't tell from the picture, it's a Michael Caine movie

Hint #2: The director of this movie has since won 3 Oscars.

Hint #3: Movie was from the 80's

and here's the pic again.


----------



## Goblin

The Hand?


----------



## Spooky1

Give the man a "Hand"  You are correct G!


----------



## scareme

I've never seen that movie, but I know Oliver Stone directed it.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## scareme

A Movie with Bela Lugosi in it. He looks better in my avatar.


----------



## Goblin

Gee you sure narrowed it down, didn't you?


----------



## Spooky1

The Invisible Ray?


----------



## Goblin

You got it Spooky1. Your turn.


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Frankenstein created women


----------



## Spooky1

correct


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

Is it a Hammer movie?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Hint #1......It's based on a 60's tv show.


----------



## Spooky1

House of Dark Shadows?


----------



## Goblin

You're getting warmer


----------



## Spooky1

Night of Dark Shadows?


----------



## Goblin

You got it.


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Circus of the Stars?


----------



## Spooky1

No, but you're warm


----------



## Goblin

Circus of Horrors?


----------



## Spooky1

correct


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

The Devil Bat?


----------



## Goblin

You got it


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Tooooo easy. 13 ghosts!


----------



## Spooky1

You are correct


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

Is this a horror movie?


----------



## Goblin

Yep. Witches, warlocks, giants......that's your hint.


----------



## Spooky1

hint?


----------



## Goblin

The actress is Judi Meredith. She has just been turned into a witch!


----------



## badger

Dark Intruder?


----------



## Spooky1

Jack The Giant Killer?


----------



## Goblin

Spooky1 got. 

At one time the movie was released as a musical. They had
someone singing the lines and dubbed it over. I seen it once......really
stupid.


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Need a hint


----------



## Spooky1

Hint #1: It's a Hammer horror movie


----------



## Goblin

Brides of Dracula?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, but there is a vampire in the movie


----------



## Goblin

The Vampire Lovers?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope


----------



## Goblin

Need a clue


----------



## Spooky1

Hint #3: It's from the 70's


----------



## Spooky1

Spooky1 said:


>


To refresh memories:

Hint #1: It's a Hammer movie

Hint #2: It's a vampire move (but not Dracula)

Hint #3: It's from the 70's


----------



## Goblin

Twins of Evil?


----------



## Spooky1

Correct


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

Attack of the Crab Monsters?


----------



## Goblin

You got it Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## debbie5

A Martian Visine Commercial from 1958?


----------



## Goblin

Need a hint


----------



## Spooky1

Hint #1: The movie was done in the 50's B-movie style


----------



## Goblin

Matinee?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, it's more recent than that (out in the past decade)


----------



## debbie5

Ed Wood?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, it's a sci-fi, horror, comedy


----------



## Goblin

The Naked Monster?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope


----------



## Goblin

Need another hint


----------



## Spooky1

A refresh of the pic



Spooky1 said:


>


Hint: It has an actor who player a Terminator


----------



## Goblin

Alien Trespass?


----------



## Spooky1

We have a Winner!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

Is it a 50's movie?


----------



## Goblin

Yes


----------



## Goblin

Hint #1 They make hand bags of of them


----------



## Johnny Thunder

It's The Alligator People


----------



## Goblin

You got it Johnny


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## Goblin

Need a hint


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Majority of the film takes place in a carnival.


----------



## Goblin

Carnival of Souls?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope.

There's a deformed killer lurking around too.


----------



## Goblin

Funhouse?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yup you got it G. 

Your go.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

Manster


----------



## Goblin

You got it.


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Gonna need a hint


----------



## Spooky1

Hint#1: Folks on the forum have made props based on this movie


----------



## Goblin

Texas Chainsaw Massacre?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope


----------



## Goblin

Is it a zombie movie?


----------



## Spooky1

I'd have to say no to that.

Hint #2: It's a relatively recent movie.


----------



## Goblin

Halloween 2?


----------



## runtz

Trick 'r Treat great movie that was totally over looked


----------



## Spooky1

Runtz is the winner! Now it's your turn to post a pic.


----------



## runtz




----------



## Goblin

Need a hint


----------



## runtz

its a movie from the 1930's


----------



## Haunted Spider

How about the mummy?


----------



## runtz

we have a winner, grats Spider!


----------



## Haunted Spider

Apologies to all for not responding sooner. I had one heck of a interesting first part of the week.

Here is the new photo. I think it will be an easy one.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Psycho?


----------



## Haunted Spider

yep, Roxy got it. Your turn.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## Spooky1

Lost Boys!


----------



## morbidmike

yeah Roxy too easy....now Johnny Thunder will cast shame upon you HA!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I know

Spooky1, your turn, honey


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Salem's Lot?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, it's older than that.


----------



## Goblin

Horror of Dracula?


----------



## Spooky1

Correct


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Johnmonster

"The Night My Girlfriend Discovered I Was a Model Railroad Enthusiast."


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL!


Attack of the Fifty Foot Woman


----------



## Goblin

You got it Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Try this one:


----------



## Spooky1

Shaun of the Dead?


----------



## RoxyBlue

You got it, babe - your turn


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

The Last Airbender?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope


----------



## Goblin

Gonna need a hint


----------



## Spooky1

Hint #1: vampires


----------



## Goblin

The Legend of the 7 Golden Vampires?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope


----------



## Goblin

Is this a recent movie or an older one?


----------



## Spooky1

Hint: It's a relatively recent movie


----------



## RoxyBlue

Blood: The Last Vampire (2009)


----------



## Spooky1

We have a winner!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're always a winner to me

Okay, try this one:


----------



## Goblin

Sssssssssssss


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct - your turn!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Johnny Thunder

Looks like it's clue time.


----------



## Goblin

It was the third film of a three film series in the 50's and 60's. The first one was remade in the 80's.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Is it a Hammer film?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. 

Hint #2: The last word of the title is a bothersome insect


----------



## RoxyBlue

Curse of the Fly (1965)


----------



## Goblin

You got it Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## Goblin

Too easy.....Van Helsing


----------



## RoxyBlue

It would have been even easier if I'd posted a picture of Hugh Jackman

Your turn, Gob Man


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

The Invisible Man?


----------



## Goblin

You got it Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

2001 Maniacs?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope


----------



## Goblin

Zombie Strippers?


----------



## RoxyBlue

On behalf of Spooky1, I am authorized to tell you that you are correct


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

I think a hint is needed


----------



## Goblin

Okay. The man wearing the hood is not Vincent Price


----------



## RoxyBlue

Was the movie released in the '60s?


----------



## Goblin

Yes it was


----------



## Goblin

Still need a hint? It's an Edgar Allen Poe story


----------



## RoxyBlue

Roger Corman's version of "The Masque of the Red Death"?


----------



## Spooky1

The Oblong Box?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

The pit and the pendulum?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. Read my first hint. There's a clue there


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

...and it's not _The Oblong Box_ like Spooky1 guessed?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sawtooth Jack said:


> ...and it's not _The Oblong Box_ like Spooky1 guessed?


It is - I think Goblin just didn't see Spooky1's post


----------



## Goblin

No I didn't see it. Spooky1 got it


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Sawtooth Jack

The Tomb of Ligeia?


----------



## Spooky1

You got it Jack


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Love this movie! Hopefully it hasn't been out here yet.


----------



## Goblin

Need a hint


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

*Hint #1*
Some credit the movie with having inspired the "boarded up house gets attacked" concept made so famous in _Night of the Living Dead_.


----------



## Goblin

Children shouldn't play with dead things?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

No, but maybe I'll watch that tonight. As campy as it is, I love CSPWDT.

*Hint #2:*
It's not a zombie movie, but it does have a lot of brains in it, or shall we say, nervous systems.


----------



## Goblin

Fiend without a face?


----------



## Spooky1

The Brain From Planet Arous?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Goblin has it, _Fiend Without A Face_. My last clue gave it away didn't it? Gotta be one of my top 10!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Sawtooth Jack

The last man on earth.


----------



## Goblin

You got it


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Color photo, black and white film.


----------



## Goblin

The Innocents


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

The Innocents, yes!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Goblin

Do you need a hint? It's a remake of a 50's horror movie


----------



## Spooky1

The Blob remake?


----------



## Goblin

You go it. Your turn Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1

I like the makeup job on this victim, so here you go.


----------



## Goblin

Piranha?


----------



## Spooky1

No, but it does share the same executive producer


----------



## Goblin

The Hills have Eyes?


----------



## Spooky1

No, you seem to have ignored my previous hint.

Hint #2: Time wise you are in the general vicinity (originals, not the remakes), with both of your wrong guesses.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Humanoids from the Deep


----------



## Spooky1

You got it Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Willard?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bingo! You're up, Sawtooth!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

One of my childhood favs...heck it's one of those films I still recommend when talking about classic horror. Love this one, but what is it, that picture tells all!!!???


----------



## Goblin

Humanoids from the deep?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Not Humanoids from the Deep.

I'm going to try and not give this one away too easy, but belwo are some hints.

*HINT(s):* This is the first film for the director, screenwriters and the producer. There is a scene toward the end that looks like the ending of _The Island of Doctor Moreau_ although the subject matter was entirely different.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

*Hint(s):* Probably the only horror movie ever to have death by sea urchin in it! Did I mention it takes place on an island?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Shock Waves?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Yes!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Motel Hell


----------



## RoxyBlue

You got it, oh Master of Mache - your turn


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Here we go:


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

That's not _Crawl Space_ is it?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Not Crawl Space....


----------



## Goblin

Venom


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Yuppers...your turn Goblin.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

Kronos (1957)?


----------



## Goblin

You got it Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Donnie Darko


----------



## Spooky1

Stolloween is correct!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN




----------



## Goblin

Need a hint


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

1980 film by a director always accused of imitating Hitchcock


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

If I'm right, I'm gonna wish I gave my answer before you left the clue!

Dressed to Kill?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

You are correct...Brian DePalma....I really like this film, the still is from the museum sequence which is fantastic....anyway...you're up!


----------



## Goblin

Somebody nudge Jack and tell him it's his turn


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

I'm awake!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Squirm*


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ That's what it made me do when I saw the picture - ewwwww!:googly:


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

You got it JT!


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Eaten Alive


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yup!

And with that my last official board action for the weekend LOL .


----------



## STOLLOWEEN




----------



## Spooky1

Scanners?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Easy Cheesy...yup...bring it on.


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

I was a teenaged grave robber?


----------



## Spooky1

LOL, For a wild guess that was really (not) close.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Cursed.


----------



## Spooky1

Jack has it!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack




----------



## Goblin

Gonna need a hint


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

The Omen + Monty Python, maybe?


----------



## Spooky1

What happened to the picture?


----------



## Goblin

I got it! The Invisible Man in a blizzard!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Pic restored! Don't know how that happened?

*Hint:* It's about a really bad day...


----------



## Spooky1

May need another hint


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

I wish I could find more pics for this one.

*Hint:* Comedic used-to-be holy man tries to stop the second coming of a not-so-holy man.


----------



## Spooky1

The Day of the Beast?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

You got it.


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## RoxyBlue

Was this shot from a scene in a convenience store?


----------



## badger

Splinter


----------



## Spooky1

Again you are correct. Now you need to find new horror and general movie pics.


----------



## badger




----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Angry Red Planet.


----------



## badger

Correct...


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're up, Sawtooth


----------



## Sawtooth Jack




----------



## Goblin

Curse of the Demon


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

That's the one.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

Looks like someones vacation picture from Disney World.


----------



## Goblin

Well, you could always use it to find Nemo.


----------



## RoxyBlue

20,000 Leagues under the Sea (1954)


----------



## Goblin

Nope. But you're getting warmer


----------



## Spooky1

Mysterious Island?


----------



## Goblin

Which one?


----------



## Spooky1

Mysterious Island (1961)?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. The remake. But you got part of it so I'll give it to you.


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

The Mole Men


----------



## Spooky1

Correct


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Johnny Thunder

Mark of the Vampire


----------



## Goblin

You got it Johnny


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## Spooky1

The Hills have Eyes 2?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope but close.


----------



## Spooky1

Wrong Turn?


----------



## Goblin

Motel Hell?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Spooky got it.


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

The Tingler


----------



## Spooky1

Correct, that didn't take long.


----------



## Goblin

Never post one of my all time favorites. lol


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Fright Night*


----------



## Goblin

You got it. Your turn Johnny


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## Goblin

The Exorcism of Emily Rose?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No but very close.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Last Exorcism (2010)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

You got it Roxy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Try this one:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Dorian Gray (2009)*


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bingo!

Your turn, JT.


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## Spooky1

Texas Chainsaw Massacre: The Beginning?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yup your turn.


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Alien Ressurection.


----------



## Goblin

Is the tall one Barack Obama?


----------



## Spooky1

Jack got it. Dang, I thought that was going to be a tougher one.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack




----------



## RoxyBlue

The Convent?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

No, but it is a two word title beginning with "The"!


----------



## Spooky1

The Nun?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Nope.

*Hint:* It takes place in a apartment complex with some strange tenants.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

*Hint:* It's about someone who watches over things...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Demons 2?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Nope. This film is probably one of the most overlooked in all of horror considering how good it is. There is an actor from National Lampoon's Vacation movies in this one. It's from the 70s as well.


----------



## Goblin

The Sentinel?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Yes! Goblin has it.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Twighlight Zone, the movie.


----------



## Goblin

You got it.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Not sure about why the pic is scaling so small...


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

I can't get the pic to size right so here is a big hint, as this one is rather obscure although very good:

Indie, hipster Vampire flick...from the 90s.


----------



## Spooky1

Habit?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Habit, you got it. If you have never seen it and can stomach avant-garde film, this is a great vampire story!


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Need a hint


----------



## Spooky1

This movie has gone by three different names (One in it's original German)


----------



## Goblin

Nosferatu?


----------



## Spooky1

Not even close. The movie is from the 60's


----------



## Goblin

The Vampire?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope


----------



## Spooky1

Starts with a plane crash and a group being stranded on an island (no it's not Lost).


----------



## Spooky1

Seems like another hint is needed:

First released in the United States as an Adults-Only movie, and then later was re-released under a new name with the nude scenes removed.


----------



## Goblin

Horrors of Spider Island?


----------



## Spooky1

Correct


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

Ginger Snaps Back: The Beginning?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. It's a Halloween themed movie


----------



## Spooky1

Trick R' Treat


----------



## Goblin

That's it.


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Johnny Thunder

*A Bucket of Blood*


----------



## Spooky1

JT is the winner!


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Cabin Fever?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yup your go.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack




----------



## Goblin

Is that a picture or a postage stamp?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Goblin said:


> Is that a picture or a postage stamp?


LOL:jol:! I think I figured sizing pics out. Hopefully that's better.


----------



## Goblin

Gonna need a hint


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

*HINT:* Often compaired to another "hand-held camera" film.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

*HINT:* It's a Jersey thing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Last Broadcast?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Roxy has it!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## Goblin

Arachnaphobia


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

X The Unknown?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. This is a movie from the 30's


----------



## Spooky1

The Invisible Ray?


----------



## Goblin

You got it.


----------



## Spooky1

Here's a prettier one.


----------



## Goblin

Need a hint


----------



## Spooky1

Hint: She's trying to evade a classic genera monster and actually does well, until it finally gets her in an elevator.


----------



## Spooky1

Hint #2: The director has been making horror movies for almost 40 years.


----------



## Spooky1

Hint #3: This movie shares cast members with Fringe, Zombieland and The Addams Family


----------



## Goblin

Cursed?


----------



## Spooky1

Correct


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Goblin

Need a hint? It's a tv movie about Halloween.


----------



## Goblin

Still need a hint? Back to the Future


----------



## Spooky1

Picking a tv movie is cheating.  Still have no idea.


----------



## Goblin

Christopher Lloyd stars in it


----------



## Spooky1

When Good Ghouls Go Bad


----------



## Goblin

You got it.


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

The Pit and the Pendulum


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, but you're not too far off chronologically.


----------



## Goblin

Tales of Terror?


----------



## ERVysther

I'm thinking Tomb of Ligea (sp?)


----------



## Spooky1

No and No.

Hint #2: Though the name of the movie is from a work by Poe, the plot is actually taken from a Lovecraft story.


----------



## RoxyBlue

House of Usher (1960)?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Hint: It's slightly more recent


----------



## RoxyBlue

Okay, how about The Haunted Palace (1963)?


----------



## Spooky1

We have a winner!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Try this one:


----------



## Goblin

The Mole People


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct - a lovely cheesy movie, too

Your turn, G.


----------



## ERVysther

Ack! Nevermind.


----------



## Goblin

This one should be easy for you......I'm watching it right now


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*The Thing from Another World*


----------



## Goblin

Told you it was easy. Your turn Johnny


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## Spooky1

Is this movie about voodoo?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Nope no voodoo.


----------



## Goblin

Need a hint


----------



## Johnny Thunder

One of the actors pictured is now deceased.


----------



## Spooky1

Was this movie released in the 90's?


----------



## Goblin

Johnny Thunder said:


> One of the actors pictured is now deceased.


Is it the one stretched out on the ground?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hint 2 - The director's wife is in the picture as well.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wild guess- The Fearless Vampire Killers?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Hint 3 - one of the main character roles was recast in the sequel.


----------



## Spooky1

Is it a Rob Zombie movie?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yes thank God lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

House of 1000 Corpses


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Bingo, Roxy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

That was a good workout

Here we go - a little cheese for the weekend:


----------



## Spooky1

Kingdom of the Spiders


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct, my dear - your turn


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Mr. Potato Head: the Musical?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, It's a recent campy satire of 50's horror movies


----------



## Goblin

Seems like I seen it.....just can't place it


----------



## Spooky1

I'm sure the answer is just at the tip of your ..... forehead.


----------



## Goblin

Can't place it


----------



## Spooky1

If my last post didn't give a big enough hint, here's another:

There are no "Lost Skeletons" in this movie.


----------



## Goblin

The Lost Skeleton of Cadavara?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Trail of the screaming forehead.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 says that Sawtooth Jack is correct


----------



## Sawtooth Jack




----------



## Goblin

Need a hint


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Some of them are witches.


----------



## Goblin

Have no idea


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

*Hint:* It takes place at a school, but it's not Glee.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

*Okay, another hint then (a sure give away for a google search!):* This film is one of _Three_ moms...


----------



## Spooky1

Suspiria?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Spooky1 has it. I knew that hint was too easy, lol!


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Sawtooth Jack

I saw this earlier and was going to give someone else a chance to guess...nobody has yet, so Legion.


----------



## Spooky1

Correct. I knew it was going to be an easy one.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack




----------



## Goblin

I seen it. Just can't remember the name


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

*ANSWER:* _The Slime People_.

Sorry, had to give it away, deadlines (LOL, that sounds so appropriate out here) will be keeping me busy over the next few days and I did not want you to have to wait.

*Goblin* says he's watched this one before, so he gets it!


----------



## Goblin

Thanks Sawtooth Jack.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Brain That Wouldn't Die


----------



## Goblin

You got it


----------



## RoxyBlue

Try this one:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hint #1 - One of the themes is bringing the dead back to life


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hint #2 - John Carradine is one of the actors in this movie


----------



## ERVysther

Revenge of the Zombies...?


----------



## RoxyBlue

No, but you are in the correct decade (1940s)


----------



## Spooky1

The Face of Marble!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct - your turn


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Die Monster Die?


----------



## Spooky1

Correct, Goblin, Correct


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

Monster Squad?


----------



## Goblin

You got it


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Invaders from Mars (remake)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 has authorized me to say "incorrect, try again"

He also gives this hint - The movie is a comedy horror flick.


----------



## morbidmike

mars attacks ??


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, much cheesier


----------



## Spooky1

Hint: It involves sacrifices to awaken a Egyptian goddess.


----------



## Spooky1

Hint: Made in the 80's


----------



## RoxyBlue

Blood Diner


----------



## morbidmike

cheater cheater pumpkin eater


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy got it. I never told her what the movie was.


----------



## morbidmike

Liar liar shark pantz on fire


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, Mike, post a picture if you like. I won't mind


----------



## morbidmike

naw go ahead be my guest we'll put your services to the test


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## Goblin

The Killer Shrews?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes! A great cheesy movie, too

Your turn


----------



## Goblin

Got it on dvd. Easy one this time......


----------



## Spooky1

Plan 9 from Outer Space?


----------



## morbidmike

I smell a cheater LOL


----------



## Goblin

You are correct Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## morbidmike

where the heck do these pic's of my ex wife keep coming from????


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

The Howling VI?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, but it is a werewolf movie


----------



## Goblin

The Curse?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope


----------



## Spooky1

Hint 2: Also involves American Indians


----------



## Spooky1

hint 3: Filmed in Canada


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

It's not one of those Ginger Snaps movies is it?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope


----------



## RoxyBlue

Skinwalkers (2006)


----------



## Spooky1

Your detective skills are strong. You are correct


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Never Mind!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yo, Sawtooth, the "you are correct" comment was for my guess


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Oops! Not paying attention, will remedy. Roxy is up!


----------



## Goblin

Then who's doing all that snoring?


----------



## morbidmike

we need less jibber jabber and more posting


----------



## RoxyBlue

Try this:


----------



## Spooky1

The Addams Family :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, no


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

The Beast with Five Fingers.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You got it, Jack


----------



## Sawtooth Jack




----------



## morbidmike

when Gimps go bad hahahahah


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

*Hint:* Insane siblings keep house...badly.


----------



## Spooky1

The People Under The Stairs?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Spooky has it.


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## morbidmike

hills have eyes ??


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Zombie.


----------



## Spooky1

Sawtooth Jack got it.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack




----------



## Goblin

Is it a Sinbad movie?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Not Sinbad! Although it is of the sea!!!


----------



## ERVysther

Atragon?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Nope. It's a horror movie, not sci-fi.

*Hint:* Think elder gods.


----------



## Goblin

Dagon?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Goblin has it.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## ERVysther

Empire of the Ants


----------



## Goblin

You got it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

In the interests of keeping this game moving forward, I'll post one:


----------



## ERVysther

Sorry about that! I didn't realize it was up to me to do the next pic! Ooops!


----------



## ERVysther

As for that picture, wouldn't this be from the 2012 Presidential debate...?


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, no


----------



## Goblin

Need a hint


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hint #1 - Spirit possession


----------



## Spooky1

Is it a Hammer movie?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

The She Beast


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sawtooth has it!


----------



## Goblin

RoxyBlue said:


> Sawtooth has it!


Tell him to see a doctor and get rid of it before he passes on to the
rest of us!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Goblin said:


> Tell him to see a doctor and get rid of it before he passes on to the
> rest of us!


Too late! :zombie:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Horror of Party Beach


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Roxy has it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Sleepy Hollow :jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correctamundo


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

\







\


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bubba Ho-Tep


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Roxy has it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

A Bucket of Blood


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're on a roll, Sawtooth - your turn


----------



## morbidmike

dang I was gonna put attack of the papier mache cat


----------



## Sawtooth Jack




----------



## Spooky1

Dolls?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

No.


----------



## morbidmike

dead silence


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Not that either. 

This is not a hint, but the shot this films ends with is just amazingly freaky!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Was this film released in the '80s?


----------



## Goblin

The Killer Dolls?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Puppet Master 2?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

No to all the above.

*Hint:* Lonely widower builds his own creepy yard haunt.


----------



## Chuck

This was definitely a hard one. Is it "Tourist Trap"?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Yes, Tourist Trap. Chuck has it...and Chuck Connors starred in it!


----------



## Chuck

Guess it is my turn.


----------



## Chuck

Hint: Child becomes a product of his environment.


----------



## Chuck

Hint 2: Hostage escapes and finds herself in an even worse situation.


----------



## Spooky1

Last House on the Left?


----------



## Chuck

Nope. That's not it.

Not really a hint or could be, but an interesting fact is the movie was shot on 35mm film with a budget of less than $200K, and still won 2 awards at a horror film festival.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Head Trauma


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Second guess just in case: What is It (that's my guess not a question!)


----------



## Chuck

No to both.

Hint 3: The movie is the the 2nd installment of a 3 part set. Oddly though it was the 1st of the 3 movies to be released. The 2nd film (which is the prequel to this film) came out in 2010. The 3rd film has not been made yet.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Hatchet II


----------



## Chuck

Not that either. Each movie has it's own title. Not part 1 or part 2


----------



## Spooky1

30 Days of Night: Dark Days?


----------



## Chuck

that is not it either. Here is the movie poster for it. I blocked out the name of the film, but maybe it helps out.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Malevolence? :jol:


----------



## Chuck

Yes, you got it.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Okay, my turn now. This is probably going to be easy for you movie smarty pants, but here is my shot....


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Last House on The Left.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: No, sorry Jack!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I Spit on Your Grave


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Yes, you are correct! A horrible little film (the second version) but honestly what do you expect from a nubile young girl who parades around in front of inbred folks telling them you are staying "all alone" in a near by house. (yuck, yuck...) But in the end..she proves tougher than nails and ends up sending all those little f'ers to hell.....where they belong. :devil:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Try this one:


----------



## ERVysther

Sarah Palin's Prom Date?


----------



## Goblin

The Maze?


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are correct, Goblin


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Frightmaster-General

The Manitou?


----------



## Goblin

You got it sir. Great movie too.


----------



## Frightmaster-General




----------



## Goblin

Need a hint


----------



## Frightmaster-General

*Hint?*

A hint? Ok, let me think.... :rolleyekin:

*Drag racing on a bridge isn't always a good idea, even in the sixties!* :winkin:


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Carnival of Souls


----------



## Frightmaster-General

You are correct, Sawtooth Jack! :biggrinkin:


----------



## Sawtooth Jack




----------



## Chuck

I know the actress is Katherine Ross, and the only HORROR films that she is that young in was The Swarm, Stepford Wives and Legacy, but since I don't really consider Stepford Wives or Swarm a horror film,(although some do) I will have to go with Legacy.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Chuck has it.


----------



## Chuck

Here's one of my favorites


----------



## Spooky1

Darkness Falls


----------



## Chuck

Guess that was an easy one. Spooky1 got it


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Johnny Thunder

Curse of the Faceless Man


----------



## Spooky1

Correct JT


----------



## Spooky1

JT, are you out there?


----------



## RoxyBlue

JT is a busy man at the moment, so here's a new picture:


----------



## Goblin

Creature with the Atom Brain?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

Angry Red Planet?


----------



## Goblin

You got it


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## MrGrimm

I don't know what flick that's from but I'm guessing something with the brides of Dracula...

Anyhow, that's a very cool pic!


----------



## Spooky1

You're very warm


----------



## Goblin

Dracula (1931)


----------



## Spooky1

Correct


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

20 Million Miles to Earth


----------



## Goblin

You got it


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Need a hint


----------



## Spooky1

Hint #1 - It's a Hammer movie


----------



## Spooky1

Hint #2: It's from the 60s.


----------



## Spooky1

Hint #3: Filmed back-to-back with a Hammer movie with a scaly antagonist, using many of the same sets, most noticeably the main village set on the back lot at Bray Studios.


----------



## MrGrimm

The Lustful Leper?  (I have no idea but I am resisting the urge to Google it!)


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, It's a zombie movie (I don't know if they were lustful)


----------



## Goblin

The Plague of the Zombies?


----------



## Spooky1

You got it G.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Goblin

Need a clue? Stephen King


----------



## Chuck

Silverbullet?


----------



## MrGrimm

Yeah, I think you got it Chuck... Man! 9 minutes too late


----------



## Goblin

You got it Chuck


----------



## Chuck




----------



## Chuck

Here's a hint

It's like he's in a tunnel with a flashlight. But the light only comes on every once in a while.


----------



## MrGrimm

Pulse?


----------



## Chuck

Nope, try again


----------



## RoxyBlue

Stir of Echoes (1999)


----------



## Chuck

You got it Roxy. I love that flick.
You're up.


----------



## MrGrimm

Ah man I forgot about that movie! You're right that was a good one... That's with the girl buried behind the wall right?


----------



## Chuck

Yep, that's the one. Very well executed horror flick.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here you go:


----------



## Spooky1

Freaks?


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy told me I was right, here's the next pic.


----------



## Chuck

The Crazies


----------



## Spooky1

Correct. That didn't take long.


----------



## Chuck




----------



## Spooky1

Needful Things?


----------



## Chuck

That's it


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Spooky1

Hint #1: It's a sequel


----------



## Goblin

Is it one of the Underworld movies?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, this sequel was straight to video, without a theatrical release.


----------



## Chuck

I just watched the original tonight. This is 30 days of night.. I think the sequel was called darker nights or something to that effect.


----------



## Spooky1

You got it. It's 30 Days of Night: Dark Days.


----------



## Chuck




----------



## Spooky1

1408?


----------



## Chuck

Yep, that's it


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## RoxyBlue

Looks as if a hint is in order


----------



## Spooky1

Hint: It's classed as a Horror/Sci-fi/Comedy by IMDB


----------



## Goblin

Class of Nuke Em' High?


----------



## randomr8

Slither


----------



## Spooky1

Random got it!


----------



## randomr8

clown


----------



## randomr8

"It's in the trees! It's Coming!"


----------



## Spooky1

Night Of The Demon?


----------



## randomr8

Yuppers.


----------



## randomr8

'Course it was changed to "Curse of the Demon" but the original was Night.... Love a B&W 50's horror.


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Spooky1

Hint #1: Satanist hippies


----------



## Spooky1

Hint #2: Based on violence alone, this film was the first to be rated X by the MPAA.


----------



## MrGrimm

Taking a stab at this: Cannibal Holocaust?


----------



## Spooky1

Incorrect, you need to work on your stabbing skills

Hint: Rabies infected meat pies


----------



## Frightmaster-General

I drink your Blood?


----------



## Spooky1

You got it, FG!


----------



## Frightmaster-General




----------



## Spooky1

I think a hint may be required


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Ok; a hint (since this might be a difficult one to guess):

- 2006 FIFA World Cup Finale

Oh; and the shape of the helmet might also give you a hint...

More hints will follow (if needed).


----------



## Spooky1

Worst Case Scenario?


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Correct!!! :biggrineton:


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Need a clue


----------



## Spooky1

Hint: Does not take place in the US


----------



## Frightmaster-General

The Host?


----------



## Spooky1

You got it, FG!


----------



## Spooky1

Oh, Frightmaster-General, I believe it's your turn.


----------



## Spooky1

Since Frightmaster seems to be AWOL. Here's another movie.


----------



## Goblin

The Uninvited?


----------



## Spooky1

Correct


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

The Gorgon?


----------



## Goblin

You got it


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Ghost Story?


----------



## Spooky1

You got it


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

Salem's Lot?


----------



## Goblin

You got it


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Beginning of the End


----------



## Spooky1

Correct


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

Attack of the Giant Leeches?


----------



## Goblin

You got it


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

The House that dripped blood?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope


----------



## Goblin

Is that Ingrid Pitt?


----------



## Spooky1

I believe it could be.


----------



## Goblin

Vampire Lovers?


----------



## Spooky1

Once again a near miss


----------



## Goblin

Countess Dracula?


----------



## Spooky1

We have a winner


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Goblin

Apparently you need a hint. 

One of the stars of Gilligan's Island is in it.


----------



## Goblin

Here's another clue.......

It's based on a true story of a serial killer in Texarcana in the 50's


----------



## Goblin

Another clue?

Ben Johnson


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*The Town That Dreaded Sundown*


----------



## Goblin

You got it Johnny.


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## Goblin

Need a hint


----------



## Johnny Thunder

“It’s only a movie……..”


----------



## Spooky1

Last House on the Left?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yup.


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Need a hint


----------



## Spooky1

Hint: Filmed in Italy


----------



## Goblin

Gonna need more than that.


----------



## Spooky1

Hint: The actress is a well known star of horror movies of that time.


----------



## Goblin

Nightmare Castle?


----------



## aquariumreef

Black Sunday? Otherwise it beats me. :shrug:


----------



## Spooky1

Goblin got it.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## badger

Trilogy of Terror?


----------



## Goblin

You got it


----------



## badger




----------



## Spooky1

Mark of the Vampire?


----------



## badger

Yep...


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

The Beast from the Haunted Sea


----------



## Spooky1

Correct


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

The Beast from 20,000 Fathoms?


----------



## Goblin

Nope. But close.

This movie was made in England.


----------



## Spooky1

Behemoth the Sea Monster (Also known as The Giant Behemoth)?


----------



## Goblin

We have a winner!


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Sssssssssss?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, much, much older than that.


----------



## Goblin

The Alligator People?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, it has one of the classic horror biggies, but not Chaney.


----------



## Goblin

Is that Boris Karloff?


----------



## Spooky1

yes, it is Karloff


----------



## Goblin

Die Monster Die?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, this movie is much older.


----------



## badger

The Mummy's Curse?


----------



## RoxyBlue

How about The Ghoul (1933)?


----------



## Spooky1

We have a winner, Roxy got it!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here's an easier one:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*The Beast of Yucca Flats*


----------



## RoxyBlue

You got it, JT - you're up!


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## Goblin

Need a hint


----------



## Spooky1

I think I'm going to have to request a hint too.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Recent ghost flick


----------



## RoxyBlue

Grave Encounters?


----------



## Spooky1

The Innkeepers?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Spooky1 said:


> The Innkeepers?


Yup.


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Need a hint


----------



## Petronilla

Book of Blood?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

In The Mouth Of Madness


----------



## Spooky1

JT, you are correct.


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## Spooky1

Is this a vampire movie?


----------



## Goblin

The Starbucks on Haunted Hill?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Spooky1 said:


> Is this a vampire movie?


Yup.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Midnight Son


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yup.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## Spooky1

underworld awakening?


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are correct, my dear - your turn


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Is it one of the Alien movies?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Thing 2011?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, but right year


----------



## Goblin

Need a hint


----------



## RoxyBlue

Attack the Block 2011


----------



## Spooky1

You got it Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## RoxyBlue

HInt #1 - the many-eyed ram in the image above is a hallucination


----------



## Spooky1

Altered States?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ding, ding, ding, we have a winnah!


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Johnny Thunder

Afterlife


----------



## Spooky1

You got it JT!


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## Spooky1

That's a cheesy looking monster, but I've had no luck in my Google searches.


----------



## Goblin

I seen that movie but can't remember the name of it.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Recently re-released in a Blu Ray/DVD special edition, the flick begins with the letter Z.

If you get it go ahead and take the next turn.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

...and the last 3 letters are AAT.

Your turn.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Ha, thanks for spelling it out for us...literally. Zaat. I really don't feel like the winner on this one, so whomever wants to go next post a pic!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Okay, I'll take it.


----------



## Goblin

House of Dark Shadows


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

You got it G.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Johnny Thunder

Monster Squad


----------



## Goblin

You got it Johnny


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## RoxyBlue

Count Yorga, Vampire (1970)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Close, but it's the other one. Guess & take your turn.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Return of Count Yorga

Here's the new one:


----------



## Goblin

Need a hint


----------



## RoxyBlue

This film noir was featured in a book about the use of light to create a mood in cinematography.


----------



## RoxyBlue

(moving picture up)










Hint #2 - one of the actors was in Creature from the Black Lagoon


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

The Amazing Mr. X.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bingo! We just saw this one recently and it's actually a pretty decent flick.

Your turn, Jack.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack




----------



## N. Fantom

The decent?


----------



## N. Fantom

Never mind got confused with the screaming woman covered in blood


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

The Descent, you have it N.


----------



## N. Fantom

Yay! and the only horror movie iv'e ever watched is nightmare on elm street!


----------



## N. Fantom

Ok, what movie is this from?


----------



## N. Fantom

Looks like I've stumped ya. Here's my first hint, the actor that played the killer has done many adult films(I do not know that from personal experience, I just looked up his IMDB)


----------



## Spooky1

Looks like another hint is required, Fantom.


----------



## N. Fantom

Hmmm ok. The movies title has three words and they begin with A T B


----------



## RoxyBlue

Attack the Block?


----------



## N. Fantom

Nope not it.


----------



## Goblin

Gonna need another hint


----------



## N. Fantom

Ok, the first word is a proper noun and the last word is a profession dealing with cutting things.


----------



## N. Fantom

Ohh and btw, I think it's a SYFY channel movie.


----------



## Spooky1

I think I finall got it.

Andre the Butcher?


----------



## N. Fantom

Yep you got it! Your turn to post a pic S1


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## N. Fantom

Frankenstein and the Monster From Hell?


----------



## Goblin

The Black Sleep?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 has authorized me to say N Fantom is correct.


----------



## N. Fantom

Here it is. I hope it's alright that it doesn't have any of the characters in it.


----------



## Goblin

Burnt Offerings?


----------



## N. Fantom

Nope


----------



## Goblin

Frogs?


----------



## N. Fantom

Sorry


----------



## Goblin

Gonna need a hint


----------



## N. Fantom

Apparently this is to challenging for your little head. For a BIG hint, look in another thread.


----------



## Spooky1

Skeleton Key?


----------



## N. Fantom

You got it! your turn S1


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

House on Haunted Hill (The original)


----------



## Spooky1

Correct, I knew that was going to be an easy one.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

The Ghost of Frankenstein (1942)


----------



## Goblin

You got it Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## Goblin

Need a hint


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's a horror movie with a woman in it


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Weird Woman.


----------



## Goblin

Home A Loon?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sawtooth Jack said:


> Weird Woman.


Sawtooth Jack has it!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack




----------



## N. Fantom

Hmmmmmmmm, Profondo Rosso (A.K.A. Deep Red)


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Correct.


----------



## N. Fantom




----------



## RoxyBlue

Dark Water?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Shockwaves. One of my favorites!


----------



## N. Fantom

You got it again SW. One of my favorite zombie movies that i have in my extensive collection of horror movies


----------



## Sawtooth Jack




----------



## Spooky1

Is it a Hammer movie?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Nope, but it is just as elaborate.


----------



## N. Fantom

Tombs of the blind dead (I just watched this one today)


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

You got it.


----------



## Spooky1

Your up N. Fantom


----------



## N. Fantom

Sorry it took me so long, been working on an essay


----------



## Goblin

Need a hint


----------



## aquariumreef

Susparia?


----------



## N. Fantom

it comes in 4 different languages, Italian | Russian | English | German | Latin but was origanily made in Italy(My favorites the German, We just sound so angry when we speak it)


----------



## Goblin

I have no idea


----------



## N. Fantom

It was made in 1977


----------



## Spooky1

Didn't Aquariumreef get it right with his guess of Suspiria?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I believe he did, because I found that same picture through Google


----------



## N. Fantom

Oops, i didn't even see AR's post, yes he got it right

How do you find pictures through Google?


----------



## RoxyBlue

N. Fantom said:


> Oops, i didn't even see AR's post, yes he got it right
> 
> How do you find pictures through Google?


Type in the name of a movie in Google and select image search Very handy.


----------



## aquariumreef

Yay!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Village of the Damned


----------



## aquariumreef

Nope.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Ah, then it is: The Bad Seed


----------



## aquariumreef

Yep, you got it!


----------



## N. Fantom

your turn sj


----------



## Sawtooth Jack




----------



## N. Fantom

I'm gonna need a hint


----------



## Goblin

Prophecy?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Goblin has it.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## N. Fantom

Poltergeist


----------



## Goblin

You're half right


----------



## N. Fantom

Poltergeist 2:The Other Side


----------



## Goblin

You got it


----------



## N. Fantom




----------



## RoxyBlue

Ghoul 2012


----------



## N. Fantom

Right movie, wrong year. Your turn Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Try this one:


----------



## N. Fantom

I love that movie, the mad monster.


----------



## RoxyBlue

You got it - your turn.

We just saw it for the first time a few days ago. The transformation effect was pretty good for its time.


----------



## RoxyBlue

N Fantom, you are up, dear


----------



## N. Fantom




----------



## aquariumreef

It's a movie about a boat. Must be the Titanic.


----------



## N. Fantom

nope sorry


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Let's Scare Jessica to Death


----------



## N. Fantom

You got SJ


----------



## Sawtooth Jack




----------



## Sawtooth Jack

*Come on up to the house*...and try to guess!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll take a stab, although it's a long shot - "Behind The Mask"?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

No, but two of the words i put in bold are in the movie title, it has a number in it too, and not because it is a part II or something like that!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

*HINT:* It's a movie with 7 dead people in it.


----------



## aquariumreef

Murdermansio?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Not that.

The movie title refers to a house full of a certain number of corpses—a number below ten. It's also about a group of folks making a movie and they mess with a real book of the occult and bring a dead guy back to life and mayhem occurs.


----------



## Spooky1

The House of Seven Corpses (1974)?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

You got it Spooky1!


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Too easy! Abbott and Costello meet Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde


----------



## Spooky1

You got it G


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Corridors of Blood?


----------



## Goblin

Nope

Need a hint?
He's not the Frankenstein monster in this movie!


----------



## Spooky1

Frankenstein - 1970?


----------



## Goblin

You got it Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Bride of Frankenstein


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, but you're warm


----------



## Goblin

The Bride?


----------



## Spooky1

Correct G


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Sawtooth Jack

The Last Man on Earth


----------



## Goblin

You got it


----------



## RoxyBlue

And you're up on this one, too, Sawtooth:jol:


----------



## Sawtooth Jack




----------



## N. Fantom

slither


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

You got it N.F.


----------



## Spooky1

Dang, I knew this one without doing a Google search.  Good job N.F.


----------



## N. Fantom

Thanks, i snuck into Slither at the movie theaters when i was 9 and have been scared of the movie since


----------



## Goblin

Is it from a Halloween movie?


----------



## Spooky1

I think we need a hint N. Fantom


----------



## RoxyBlue

N. Fantom, we need a clue for this one, please


----------



## Goblin

I think we're gonna have to move on.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Your pick then G!


----------



## Spooky1

I left N. Fantom a visitor message


----------



## N. Fantom

Sorry everyone, I totally forgot about this thread.

It's title is also a holiday


----------



## Goblin

Valentine's Day?


----------



## N. Fantom

Nope, sorry


----------



## Goblin

April Fool's Day?


----------



## N. Fantom

You got it!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

The Devil Bat?


----------



## Goblin

You got it


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## badger

The Curse of the Crimson Altar?


----------



## Spooky1

You got it badger! Your up.


----------



## badger




----------



## Goblin

Need a hint


----------



## aquariumreef

I do believe that is called the Tomb of Ligea.


----------



## badger

aquariumreef gets it...


----------



## aquariumreef

Yay!


----------



## Spooky1

Zoltan hound of dracula?


----------



## aquariumreef

Yep, Spoojy1 got it!

FYI that is one of the worst movies I have ever seen. I think I still have it around somewhere as well.


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Need a hint


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

Is it the black lagoon? Hmm.


----------



## Spooky1

Nope

Hint: It's not on the planet Earth.


----------



## Lord Homicide

what decade? 60s?


----------



## Spooky1

Spooky1 said:


>


I'll bump the pic to this page.

Hint: Yes the movie is from the 60's


----------



## Lord Homicide

Toxic something.... i don't have the slightest clue.


----------



## Spooky1

Another hint: This movie may have been a big influence on a 70's space horror hit movie that has lead to many sequels.


----------



## Spooky1

I guess another hint is needed.

Hint: This movie had an Italian director and was filmed in Italy


----------



## badger

Planet of the Vampires?


----------



## Lord Homicide

Bah...


----------



## Spooky1

You got it Badger!


----------



## badger




----------



## Goblin

Frankenstein 1970?


----------



## badger

You got it...


----------



## Spooky1

Goblin, it's your turn


----------



## Goblin




----------



## badger

It...The Terror From Beyond Space?


----------



## Goblin

You got it!


----------



## badger




----------



## Frightmaster-General

The last slumber party?


----------



## badger

You got it...!


----------



## Frightmaster-General




----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Resident Evil: The Mercenaries


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Nope, sorry...


----------



## Goblin

Is it a zombie movie?


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Yes... He's mowing them down. 

Another hint: The movie came out in 2012...


----------



## Spooky1

Still can't figure it out


----------



## Goblin

Zombie Apocalypse?


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Nope...

More hints: 
* The story takes place in Amsterdam-West
* The movie was released in February 2012
* The movie got a new name for international distribution and premiered (again) at Cannes in May 2012


----------



## badger

Zombibi...?


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Yes; it is indeed Zombibi (a.k.a. Kill Zombie!)






Your turn!


----------



## badger




----------



## Goblin

Gonna need a hint


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Hints: ticked-off sea worm, “The Abyss”-ripoff... ;-)


----------



## Spooky1

Deep Star Six?


----------



## Spooky1

Frightmaster, Am I right?


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Yes, but it is Badger's picture (I just gave a hint).

So, officially, Badger has to tell you that it was indeed Deep Star Six...


----------



## Spooky1

Badger you out there?


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Spooky1 said:


> Badger?


He's the one who posted the picture:



badger said:


>


----------



## Spooky1

I guess I'll post a pic and not wait for Badger.


----------



## Goblin

Big Bad Wolf?


----------



## Spooky1

You got it


----------



## badger

Sorry, I've been at MHC all week and not near a computer. It was indeed Deep Star Six...


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

Warlock?


----------



## Goblin

You got it


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## badger

Fire in the Sky?


----------



## Spooky1

You got it Badger!


----------



## badger




----------



## Goblin

Curse of the Hairdresser?


----------



## badger

Nope.

Hint: Not an American film...


----------



## Spooky1

I think another hint is needed


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Is it a Czechoslovakian movie about a man who works at a crematorium in Prague? :winketon:


----------



## badger

Could be...


----------



## Spooky1

Thanks to Frightmaster-General's subtle hint, I'll guess "The Cremator"


----------



## badger

Correct...


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Them!


----------



## Spooky1

With a bit part from a young Leonard Nimoy, Correct


----------



## Sawtooth Jack




----------



## RoxyBlue

The Monster that Challenged the World!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

You got it Roxy! I've always loved that movie title! Probably the largest overstatement ever...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Grandiose advertising at its best

Try this one:


----------



## Goblin

The Alligator People?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct - your turn!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## badger

Mega-Shark vs. Giant Octopus?


----------



## kauldron

*Scary Movie Chain*

The first person starts off with a horror movie title and the next person has to use the last letter of the previous post as the first letter of their post. Example... Flashdance - E.T. Everybody got it? Good here we go!

I'll start it off with ........ Freaks


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Shaun of the Dead


----------



## badger

Day of the Dead


----------



## RoxyBlue

Actually, there is an existing and long running thread already for this game called Horror Movie Tag:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=11905


----------



## Lord Homicide

Dusk till Dawn


----------



## Goblin

I will give it to you. It was just Mega Shark


----------



## badger




----------



## Frightmaster-General

Near Dark


----------



## kauldron

Killer Klowns from Outer Space


----------



## Goblin

The Mad Ghoul?


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Eight Legged Freaks


----------



## badger

You got it.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Goblin

Son of Dracula


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Son of Dracula*


----------



## kauldron

Army of Darkness!! GROOVY!!!


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Saw 3D


----------



## Goblin

You got it Johnny


----------



## Goblin

Dawn of the Dead


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## Sawtooth Jack

The people under the stairs


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Your go.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack




----------



## Spooky1

Looks like we may need a hint


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Don't play dodgeball with this guy!


----------



## badger

Fear no Evil?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

You got it Badger.


----------



## badger




----------



## Spooky1

Looks like a hint is needed


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Methinks guessing this one correctly would be like having a winning lottery ticket...


----------



## badger

Hint: It's a William Castle film...

And Frightmaster, methinks you're on the right track


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mr Sardonicus?


----------



## badger

You got it...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Try this one:


----------



## Goblin

Need a hint


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hint #1 - Francis Ford Coppola directed this film


----------



## badger

Dementia 13?


----------



## Frightmaster-General

By George, I think he's got it! 

Let's watch it... :biggrineton:


----------



## badger




----------



## RoxyBlue

Guess I didn't need to say "You are correct, badger":jol:


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Eye of the Devil


----------



## badger

You got it


----------



## Sawtooth Jack




----------



## RoxyBlue

It appears a hint is in order


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

*HINT:* 1978 sea monster film that ran under two titles.


----------



## Spooky1

Spawn of the Slithis?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Close enough for me. You're up Spooky1!


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Need a hint


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Count Yorga, Vampire


----------



## Spooky1

You got it, JT!


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## badger

Hatchet II


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yup.


----------



## badger




----------



## aquariumreef

Is it from Brocken Image?


----------



## Spooky1

Evil Dead II?


----------



## badger

Nope...


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Beast with Five Fingers?


----------



## badger

Nope


----------



## Spooky1

Looks like we need a hint


----------



## badger

Peter Cushing, Donald Sutherland, and Christopher Lee are the top bills in this film, although neither interact with each other...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dr Terror's House of Horrors (1965)


----------



## badger

You got it...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## badger

The Killer Shrews


----------



## Lord Homicide

The original Cujo...argh!... this thread has humbled me. I thought I knew a lot of films but it turns out I don't...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Badger is correct, and it's a great cheesy B flick that I highly recommend for its cheesy goodness

Your turn, B.


----------



## badger




----------



## Sawtooth Jack

The Phantom Carriage


----------



## badger

You got it


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Here's an easier one!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The original "13 Ghosts"?


----------



## Spooky1

Swatooth, Did Roxy get it right?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Roxy is correct.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Try this one:


----------



## Goblin

House on Haunted Hill (The original)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct - your turn!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## badger

The Car


----------



## Goblin

You got it


----------



## badger




----------



## Goblin

Need a hint


----------



## badger

It's not '_The Island of Dr Moreau'._

(or IS it?)


----------



## Spooky1

Island of Lost Souls?


----------



## badger

You got it...


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

The Abominal Dr. Phibes?


----------



## Spooky1

Close but not quite


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dr Phibes Rises Again


----------



## Spooky1

You are correct, Roxy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Creature From The Haunted Sea*


----------



## RoxyBlue

You got it, oh wise one - your turn:jol:


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## badger

Deranged: Confessions of a Necrophile


----------



## Johnny Thunder

yup


----------



## badger




----------



## Lord Homicide

Alice Sweet Alice...


----------



## badger

You got it


----------



## Lord Homicide




----------



## Johnny Thunder

Chopping Mall


----------



## Lord Homicide

Yep, you're right


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Danke.

Ok kids here we go.


----------



## badger

Frontières


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Ja.


----------



## badger




----------



## Spooky1

Looks like a hint may be needed.


----------



## badger

Lon Sr silent movie...


----------



## Spooky1

The Monster (1925)?


----------



## badger

You got it


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

The She Creature?


----------



## Spooky1

You got it.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Johnny Thunder

House of Dracula


----------



## Goblin

You got it Johnny


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## badger

Wolf Creek


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yup


----------



## badger




----------



## Johnny Thunder

Blood Feast (1963)


----------



## badger

You got it


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## badger

Just Before Dawn


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yup yer go


----------



## badger




----------



## Spooky1

May need a hint on this one.


----------



## Goblin

Zombie Apocalypse?


----------



## badger

Sorry...

Hint: Not filmed in the US


----------



## theundeadofnight

Rammbock


----------



## badger

I'll give it to you. The full title is Rammbock: Berlin Undead


----------



## theundeadofnight




----------



## Spooky1

Am I the only one not seeing the picture?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I don't see it either


----------



## theundeadofnight

Hi Roxy ,

I used the BB code from the gallery the first time . I have now uploaded the pic as an attachment , can you guys see it now ?


----------



## Spooky1

Use the URL for a picture from your album or from a site like Photobucket.


----------



## Goblin

Uhhhhhhhh......The invisible Man?


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's visible - haven't figured out the movie, but I can see the picture


----------



## Goblin

Jurassic Park 3?


----------



## theundeadofnight

Not Jurassic Park 3 .

This movie is set in a mental institution .


----------



## highbury

Session 9?


----------



## theundeadofnight

Session 9 , you got it , highbury .


----------



## highbury

Okay, here we go:


----------



## Spooky1

Return of the Living Dead?


----------



## highbury

Send more cops...

Too easy for you, Spooky1!


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Frankenstein meets the space monster


----------



## Spooky1

You got it, Goblin


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Lord Homicide

The Boy Who Cried Werewolf - '66?


----------



## Goblin

You got it


----------



## Lord Homicide




----------



## Spooky1

Cannibal Holocaust?


----------



## Lord Homicide

You got it.


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Die Monster Die


----------



## Spooky1

You got it Jack.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack




----------



## Spooky1

Stake Land?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

You guessed it!


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## badger

Pumpkinhead?


----------



## Spooky1

You got it Badger!


----------



## badger




----------



## Spooky1

cabinet of Dr. Caligari?


----------



## badger

You got it...


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

The Monster Club?


----------



## Spooky1

Correct


----------



## Goblin




----------



## badger

Kronos?


----------



## Goblin

You got it


----------



## badger




----------



## Sawtooth Jack

They Came From Within


----------



## badger

Nope


----------



## N. Fantom

I own this one on VHS, Shivers


----------



## badger

You got it...


----------



## N. Fantom




----------



## badger

Lost Boys...


----------



## N. Fantom

You got it


----------



## badger




----------



## Sawtooth Jack

The Curse of Frankenstein


----------



## badger

You got it...


----------



## Spooky1

Your turn Jack.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack




----------



## Johnny Thunder

Near Dark


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

You got it Johnny! Awesome flick!


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## badger

Last House on the Left


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yup.


----------



## badger




----------



## Goblin

The Brain from Planet Arous


----------



## badger

You got it...


----------



## Goblin

I'll make this one easy...........


----------



## Draik41895

the Thing from Another world?

(I gotta watch that now)


----------



## Goblin

You got it


----------



## Spooky1

Your turn Draik


----------



## RoxyBlue

So as to keep this thread moving along, I'll post a picture:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Carnival of Souls


----------



## RoxyBlue

You got it - your turn, my friend


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## Lord Homicide

Texas Chainsaw Massacre - The Next Generation


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yup.


----------



## Spooky1

Lord H., it's your turn to post a movie.


----------



## RoxyBlue

To keep the thread moving, I'll post a photo for Lord H:


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Man Made Monster


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct, Sawtooth - your turn!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack




----------



## Spooky1

Wolfen?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Correct Spooky.


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

The Flesh Eaters?


----------



## Spooky1

Correct G!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## badger

The Legend of Hell House?


----------



## Goblin

You got it.


----------



## badger




----------



## RoxyBlue

Dr Jeckyll and Mr Hyde?


----------



## badger

Sorry...


----------



## Goblin

The Old Dark House?


----------



## badger

You got it...


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

Zombies of Mora Tau?


----------



## Goblin

You got it.


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Need a hint


----------



## Spooky1

Hint: None of them survive to see the end of the movie


----------



## RoxyBlue

Alien Resurrection


----------



## Spooky1

You got it Roxy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Try this one:


----------



## badger

Tucker and Dale vs Evil?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yes, and a charming movie it is


Your turn, sir.


----------



## badger




----------



## Goblin

Dinocroc?


----------



## badger

You got it...


----------



## Goblin




----------



## badger

Return of the Living Dead


----------



## Goblin

You got it


----------



## badger




----------



## Goblin

Micheal Jackson: The Autopsy?


----------



## badger

Ha ha, no...


----------



## Spooky1

Looks like a hint is needed.


----------



## badger

1970's vintage...


----------



## Goblin

Tales from the hood?


----------



## badger

Nope...


----------



## Goblin

Gonna need a hint


----------



## badger

Opened in New York City in 1971, as part of a double bill with the German slasher film _Creature with the Blue Hand_


----------



## RoxyBlue

Beast of the Yellow Night


----------



## badger

You got it...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## MrGrimm

Man I stink at these  If I don't cheat and use Google, I'll never get one lol


----------



## badger

The Fly...


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Help me!" 

Your turn, badger!


----------



## badger




----------



## RoxyBlue

Beyond Evil


----------



## badger

You got it...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Try this one:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hint #1 - This movie was once featured in an episode of Mystery Science Theater 3000.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

The Slime People


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct, Jack - your turn!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack




----------



## Goblin

Sssssssssssssssssssss!
Seen it recently on Svenghoulie


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Ha, you got it Goblin!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## badger

Trick R Treat?


----------



## Goblin

You got it


----------



## badger




----------



## Spooky1

Wild guess - Children of the Corn? 

If not, then we need a hint.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Diary of the Dead


----------



## Goblin

Night of the Amish Dead?


----------



## badger

Sawtooth got it...


----------



## Sawtooth Jack




----------



## RoxyBlue

The Mist


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

You got it Roxy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## Goblin

The Incredible Two-Headed Transplant


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct - your turn!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## badger

The Day the Earth Stood Still?


----------



## Goblin

You got it


----------



## badger




----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Rosemary's Baby


----------



## badger

You got it...


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're up, Jack


----------



## Sawtooth Jack




----------



## badger

Revenge of the Creature?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

You got it Badger!


----------



## badger




----------



## Goblin

Need a hint


----------



## badger

It's a sequel...


----------



## Spooky1

Looks like we need another hint


----------



## badger

Brigitte Nielsen and Philip McKeon are in the movie...


----------



## RoxyBlue

976-Evil 2?


----------



## badger

You got it...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go - easy one, I think


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Interview with a Vampire


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct, Sawtooth - take your turn while I go look after the sabertooth groundbreakers for you


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Lol, I know they'd be in good hands with you, but I think I'll hang onto them a bit longer!


----------



## badger

The Devil Rides Out...?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Not that.


----------



## Goblin

The Devils Rain?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Nope, but you both have the first two words right!


----------



## Spooky1

I'm going to have to agree with Badger. I'm seeing that picture in my Google searches for "The Devil Rides Out". It was also called "The Devil's Bride" in the US.


----------



## Goblin

The Devil and his bride ride out?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Well then Badger is correct. I've only ever watched it as "The Devil's Bride"!


----------



## badger




----------



## Spooky1

Blood of Dracula’s Castle?


----------



## Goblin

The Monster Club?


----------



## badger

Spooky1 got it...


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

The Mummy


----------



## Spooky1

You got it G


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Horror Express*


----------



## Goblin

You got it Johnny


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## badger

V/h/s


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yup


----------



## badger




----------



## Spooky1

The Quartermass Experiment (also known as The Creeping Unknown)?


----------



## badger

You got it...


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Hairy Scissorhands?


----------



## Spooky1

Ti that I'll say no.

Hint: It's a comedy/horror movie


----------



## Spooky1

Hint #2: It's a British movie


----------



## badger

Doghouse...?


----------



## Spooky1

You got it badger.


----------



## badger




----------



## Goblin

Cat-Women of the Moon?


----------



## badger

Nope


----------



## RoxyBlue

Cult of the Cobra (1955) Also known as La Mujer Serpiente.


----------



## badger

You got it...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Try this one:


----------



## ERVysther

Sir Christopher Lee in "I, Monster"


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct - your turn!


----------



## ERVysther

Any takers...?


----------



## Spooky1

Sleepy Hollow?


----------



## Goblin

Dark night of the Scarecrow?


----------



## ERVysther

Spooky1 got it. Your turn!


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Need a hint


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Ghost Ship


----------



## Spooky1

You got it, Jack.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack




----------



## Goblin

Burnt Offerings?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

You got it G!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

13 Ghosts (1960)


----------



## Goblin

You got it


----------



## RoxyBlue

Try this one:


----------



## Goblin

The Mole People


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

The original "The Fly" - love that movie! "Help meeeeee!"


----------



## Goblin

You got it......Extra points if you can tell me who was the voice of the fly caught in the web


----------



## badger

Goblin said:


> You got it......Extra points if you can tell me who was the voice of the fly caught in the web


David Hedison


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## badger

It...?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct - your turn


----------



## badger




----------



## Spooky1

Not seeing a picture.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Not that I know the movie, but the picture is showing now


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Wrestling Women vs. the Aztec Mummy


----------



## badger

You got it...


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## badger

Don't open until Christmas


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yup


----------



## badger




----------



## RoxyBlue

Silent Night, Deadly Night?


----------



## Spooky1

Christmas Evil?


----------



## badger

Nope on both...


----------



## Spooky1

I think we need a hint


----------



## badger

the last line of an appropriate poem for this time of year


----------



## Goblin

And to all a good night?


----------



## badger

Close enough...


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Goblin be up


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Johnny Thunder

The Brain From Planet Arous


----------



## Goblin

You got it


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## badger

Wow, I had completely forgotten about "House on the Edge of the Park"...


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yup.


----------



## badger




----------



## Goblin

Need a hint


----------



## badger

French


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Brotherhood of the Wolf - le pacte de Loups

Great costumes in this one, although a but odd towards the end. I've always wanted to make a highway man costume like the one from the film, that collar is amazing.


----------



## badger

You got it...


----------



## RoxyBlue

You're up, Sawtooth


----------



## RoxyBlue

Let's jumpstart this thread:


----------



## badger

Mother Riley meets the Vampire...?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct!


----------



## badger




----------



## Spooky1

Slither?


----------



## badger

Nope...


----------



## Johnny Thunder

From Beyond


----------



## badger

You got it...


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Easy one. When someone gets it, go ahead and take your turn.


----------



## badger

Island of Lost Souls (as seen on Svengoolie last week)


----------



## badger




----------



## HauntArmada

Mark of the Vampire 1935?


----------



## badger

Nope...


----------



## Goblin

Return of the Vampire?


----------



## badger

Nope...


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The Corpse Vanishes


----------



## badger

You got it...


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## badger

That's not Hotel Hell is it?


----------



## Spooky1

Porkchop?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Spooky1 said:


> Porkchop?


Yup.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

The Spooky One is up.


----------



## Spooky1

Sorry to keep you waiting.


----------



## HauntArmada

Chillerama. More specifically "The Diary of Anne Frankenstein"


----------



## Spooky1

You got it HauntArmada


----------



## HauntArmada




----------



## badger

Phenomena?


----------



## HauntArmada

You got it, Badger!


----------



## badger




----------



## Goblin

The Devils Rain?


----------



## badger

Nope


----------



## HauntArmada

The Conqueror Worm?


----------



## badger

Nope


----------



## HauntArmada

Too early for a clue? I'm a bit new to this. If it's not too early, how about this: Is it depicting witch burning or ritual sacrifice?


----------



## HauntArmada

Because it looks like witch burning.


----------



## Spooky1

Badger, I think we need a hint.


----------



## badger

Not witch burning..


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ride with the Devil?


----------



## badger

So very close...


----------



## Goblin

Race with the Devil?


----------



## badger

You got it...


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

Attack of the Giant Leeches


----------



## Goblin

You got it


----------



## RoxyBlue

Try this one:


----------



## Goblin

The Monster Club?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## badger

Equinox...?


----------



## Goblin

You got it


----------



## badger




----------



## CaptainCadaver

Bubba ho-tep!


----------



## CaptainCadaver

Double post*


----------



## badger

You got it...


----------



## CaptainCadaver




----------



## badger

The Black Cat...


----------



## CaptainCadaver

You got it.


----------



## badger




----------



## RoxyBlue

Beast from 20,000 Fathoms


----------



## badger

You got it...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## badger

The Beach Girls and the Monster...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct, sir!


----------



## badger




----------



## RoxyBlue

The Bat


----------



## Goblin

The Devil Bat


----------



## badger

Goblin got it...


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

Silver Bullet?


----------



## Goblin

You got it Spooky1


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## badger

Tucker and Dale vs Evil...?


----------



## Spooky1

You got it badger


----------



## badger




----------



## HauntArmada

Alice, Sweet Alice?


----------



## badger

You got it...


----------



## HauntArmada

Sweet! I remember the yellow jacket.


----------



## HauntArmada

..


----------



## CaptainCadaver

Spiderbaby?


----------



## HauntArmada

Correct, Captain!


----------



## CaptainCadaver




----------



## Goblin

The Boy who cried werewolf?


----------



## HauntArmada

Humanoids from the Deep?


----------



## CaptainCadaver

Nope and Nope.


----------



## badger

Blood Freak?


----------



## CaptainCadaver

^ You got it!


----------



## badger




----------



## Goblin

Teen Wolf?


----------



## badger

Nope...


----------



## Goblin

Teen Wolf Too?


----------



## badger

Nope...older that that


----------



## RoxyBlue

I Was a Teenage Monster?


----------



## badger

Nope


----------



## Goblin

Need a hint


----------



## HauntArmada

I'm stumped on this one. I must say, though, that is the worst looking werewolf I've ever seen.


----------



## badger

Since I am about to leave for Transworld and will be gone all weekend, I'll give you this one. Nice to know I could stump some of the finest guessers in the forums...

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0061765/

Someone else pick up the ball...


----------



## HauntArmada

Ha! That movie looks great! Thanks, Badger. I'll come find your booth this weekend.


----------



## badger

Booth 1343 with the Big Scary Show...


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll jumpstart this with an easy one:


----------



## Spooky1

The incredible shrinking man?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct!


----------



## Spooky1

Here's one we watched on Fear Net recently


----------



## Goblin

Children of the dead?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope


----------



## badger

The Selling?


----------



## Spooky1

You got it.


----------



## badger




----------



## Johnny Thunder

Ha - one of my favorites. I rocked his tshirt Saturday night in St. Louis.

*Blackenstein*


----------



## badger

You got it...


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## Goblin

Legs with a shotgun?


----------



## badger

To Kill the Children?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Close enough. Your go!


----------



## badger

Hmmm, what was the actual answer? That's what I thought it was even though it has to be 30 years since I've seen it.


----------



## badger




----------



## Goblin

Night of the Ghouls?


----------



## badger

You got it...


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Johnny Thunder

*I Bury the Living*


----------



## Goblin

You got it Johnny


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## CaptainCadaver

House of 1000 corpses.

"Little Dick Wick"


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yup, your go.


----------



## CaptainCadaver




----------



## RoxyBlue

Evil Breed?


----------



## Goblin

Halloween 2 (Original)?


----------



## CaptainCadaver

You got it,Goblin!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

Hey, that's The Creepster!


----------



## CaptainCadaver

^I'm not sure if that counts as a correct answer. 

Creepshow


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, CC, no, it doesn't. That's the avatar of someone who used to frequent this forum


----------



## Goblin

You got it Captain


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yooohooo cap'n


----------



## CaptainCadaver




----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Videodrome*


----------



## CaptainCadaver

You got it.


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## badger

I Spit on your Grave...


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yup, your go. :smoking:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yoooohooo


----------



## badger




----------



## Goblin

Star Trek: The Wraith of Khan?


----------



## badger

nope


----------



## Goblin

Need a hint


----------



## badger

Cronenburg


----------



## HauntArmada

Rabid?


----------



## badger

Nope


----------



## HauntArmada

They Came from Within?


----------



## badger

Nope


----------



## Goblin

The Fly?


----------



## badger

I can't believe I've stumped so many people. Nope...


----------



## DocK

Blood & Donuts?


----------



## theundeadofnight

Shivers ?


----------



## badger

theundeadofnight got it...


----------



## theundeadofnight

Thanks badger , that was a tough one . I think Haunt Armada may have had it first though , Shivers is also called They Came From Within in Canada .


----------



## badger

Did not know that. Interesting that they would have named it differently. Oh well, I'll let you two fight it out as to who posts the next image...


----------



## HauntArmada

E


badger said:


> Did not know that. Interesting that they would have named it differently. Oh well, I'll let you two fight it out as to who posts the next image...


Ha! That's awesome. It's like Argento's Phenomena being titled Creepers in the US. Thanks for looking out theundead. The next one's all you!


----------



## HauntArmada

Oh, and for the record, I'm in very close proximity to Canada. Theres even a city by me called Little Canada.


----------



## theundeadofnight

Okay , I'll jump in with a picture . Let me know if the photo does not show .


----------



## HauntArmada

Switchblade Romance, or High Tension?


----------



## theundeadofnight

Good movie , but not the one in the picture .


----------



## HauntArmada

Ok. No clue here. Is it French?


----------



## theundeadofnight

Not french, it is an english language movie , released in 2011 , psychological horror . Uses a traditional Irish folk song on the soundtrack with the same name as the movie .


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Lovely Molly (If I'm right, I have time to actually post a reply picture this time!)


----------



## theundeadofnight

Sawtooth Jack is correct . Good atmospheric movie , did you like it ?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

^ I've only seen a trailor for it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Ninth Gate


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

You got it Roxy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## Goblin

That is It came from outer space


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct - your turn!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## badger

Cowboys & Aliens


----------



## Goblin

You got it


----------



## badger




----------



## RoxyBlue

When A Stranger Calls (1979)?


----------



## badger

You got it...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Try this one:


----------



## badger

Rocky Horror


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bingo!


----------



## badger




----------



## HauntArmada

Omen III


----------



## badger

You got it...


----------



## HauntArmada




----------



## Goblin

Need a hint


----------



## RoxyBlue

Alien Autopsy?


----------



## HauntArmada

Not Alien Autopsy. *hint: 1981. Potters Bluff.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dead & Buried (1981)


----------



## HauntArmada

Thats right, Roxy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

That was a generous hint

Here we go:


----------



## HauntArmada

Frankenhooker!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yay! Your turn!


----------



## HauntArmada

Sweet!


----------



## HauntArmada

Anyone?


----------



## Goblin

The Blob? (remake)


----------



## HauntArmada

Nope.


----------



## badger

Inferno?


----------



## HauntArmada

Correct, Badger!


----------



## badger




----------



## Goblin

Atom Age Vampire?


----------



## badger

You got it...


----------



## Goblin




----------



## badger

Target Earth?


----------



## Goblin

You got it


----------



## badger




----------



## RoxyBlue

The Hands of Orlac (1924)?


----------



## badger

You got it...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## badger

House on Haunted Hill


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct!


----------



## badger




----------



## Johnny Thunder

The Devil's Backbone


----------



## badger

You got it...


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## theundeadofnight

Lords Of Salem ?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yup, your go. :smoking:


----------



## theundeadofnight

Thanks , let's try this one :


----------



## Goblin

Burnt Offerings?


----------



## theundeadofnight

Good guess Goblin , but it isn't Burnt Offerings (now i have to go look at a photo of the house in that movie) , this is a newer movie , 2007 .


----------



## Spooky1

The Orphanage?


----------



## theundeadofnight

It is The Orphanage , Spooky1 . Your turn .


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Sawtooth Jack

From Beyond?


----------



## Spooky1

Correct, Sawtooth!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack




----------



## HauntArmada

Burnt Offerings


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

You guessed it!


----------



## HauntArmada

Sorry for the wait.


----------



## Goblin

Pirahna?


----------



## HauntArmada

Nope. Not Piranha.


----------



## Spooky1

The Burning?


----------



## HauntArmada

That's right, Spooky!


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

The Frighteners


----------



## Spooky1

You got it, Goblin.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Goblin

Need a hint? Take a real good look at the background!


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Mummy's Hand (1940)


----------



## Goblin

You got it


----------



## RoxyBlue

Easy one:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Well, apparently this was not so easy since this scene is from the extended version of the movie, so here is an easy hint: pea soup.


----------



## Goblin

The Exorcist?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

Sleepy Hollow


----------



## Goblin

You got it


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## Spooky1

Beast with Five Fingers?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct, my dear


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

The Boogie Man Will Get You?


----------



## Spooky1

You got it G!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Goblin

Need a clue? It's a ghost story


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Uninvited?


----------



## Goblin

You got it!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Try this one:


----------



## badger

Carrie?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct!


----------



## badger




----------



## RoxyBlue

Sssssss (1973)?


----------



## badger

Nope...


----------



## Goblin

The Boogens?


----------



## badger

You got it...


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

Looks like a hint is needed.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dark Night of the Scarecrow


----------



## Goblin

You got it!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here's a cheesy one:


----------



## Goblin

That thar be The Creature from the Haunted Sea


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correctamundo!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Goblin

Have I stumped the panel? Here's a clue........It's 50's sci-fi.


----------



## Spooky1

Killers from Space?


----------



## Goblin

You got it


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Who be up?


----------



## Spooky1

Sorry for the delay.


----------



## badger

Warm Bodies


----------



## Spooky1

You got it Badger


----------



## badger




----------



## Spooky1

I think we need a hint.


----------



## badger

Based on an H. P. Lovecraft's novella which ironically is not the name of the movie, although he wrote another story that IS the name of this movie. (confused yet?)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dagon (2001)?


----------



## badger

You got it...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Try this one:


----------



## highbury

Burke and Hare


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct!


----------



## highbury

Here we go:


----------



## highbury

A clue to keep things moving?

A ski vacation turns horrific for a group of medical students, as they find themselves confronted by an unimaginable menace: Nazi zombies.


----------



## DandyBrit

Dead Snow (but I had to check to confirm)


----------



## highbury

You got it, Dandy!


----------



## DandyBrit

Try this one (if I have properly done all the spells and incantations needed to placate the computer beast it hopefully will have worked). Hopefully I also successfully removed and renamed the picture before anyone spotted the name of the film on it when I initially posted it! Aaargh!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Best werewolf movie ever! The latest was a blatant rip off of this one, although I liked it well enough.

The Curse of the Werewolf.


----------



## DandyBrit

Correct - with Oliver Reed. The oldies are the goodies in my opinion. Your turn now Jack.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack




----------



## badger

Grabbers?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

You got it Badger.


----------



## badger




----------



## CarolTerror

The Beyond...?


----------



## badger

You got it...


----------



## Goblin

Yoooooo Hoooooooo Carol?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Anyone?


----------



## Johnny Thunder




----------



## Spooky1

Deep Red?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

yup.


----------



## Spooky1

Here's an easy one.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*The House on Haunted Hill (1959)*


----------



## RoxyBlue

Still one of my favorites


----------



## Spooky1

You got it JT!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Ok - new one


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Most Dangerous Game?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No.

70s animals go crazy flick.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Day of the Animals (1977)?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

No. Ray Milland lives in a swamp. Once you get it, take your turn.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Frogs (1972)


----------



## RoxyBlue

And I'll take my turn as directed


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

The Fall of the House of Usher


----------



## RoxyBlue

Also known as simply "House of Usher", so you are correct Your turn.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack




----------



## Sawtooth Jack

HINT: Billy Idol!


----------



## badger

Eyes Without a Face?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

You guessed it!


----------



## badger




----------



## Goblin

White Zombie?


----------



## badger

You got it...


----------



## Goblin




----------



## badger

Plan 9 From Outer Space?


----------



## Goblin

You got it


----------



## badger




----------



## Spooky1

Badger, looks like we may need a hint.


----------



## badger

Based on a book by Edgar Wallace, it's a British film released in the US under a different name than the title of the book. Either will suffice...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Circus of Fear?


----------



## badger

Nope...


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Coast of Skeletons


----------



## Goblin

Creature with the Blue Hand


----------



## badger

Nope, and nope...


----------



## Spooky1

Chamber of horrors aka Door with seven locks?


----------



## badger

You got it...


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Johnny Thunder

Black Sunday


----------



## Spooky1

You got it, JT!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Cool. Here's the next one.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Italian jungle flick


----------



## RoxyBlue

Cannibal Ferox?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yup.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## Goblin

Kiss of the Vampire.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## badger

Night of the Demons?


----------



## Goblin

You got it


----------



## badger




----------



## RoxyBlue

Tarantula (1955)


----------



## badger

You got it...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## Goblin

You'll Find Out?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

Brain from the Planet Arous


----------



## Goblin

You got it


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## badger

Them...?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correctamundo - one of my favorites, too!

"Shoot the antennae! They're helpless without them!"


Your turn


----------



## badger




----------



## Goblin

Alien?


----------



## badger

Nope...


----------



## Spooky1

Planet of the Vampires?


----------



## badger

You got it...


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

The Horror Express


----------



## Spooky1

You got it Goblin


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Johnny Thunder

The Brain That Wouldn't Die


----------



## Goblin

Nope. But one of the words in your answer appears twice in the title!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Really? That's weird.


----------



## RoxyBlue

JT used the title most of us know this film by, the other title being The Head That Wouldn't Die, so he's correct. That's the monster that comes out of the closet at the end of the film.


----------



## Goblin

Sorry, but you are both wrong. But I will give you another clue..............

Boris and Nick


----------



## RoxyBlue

Are you thinking Die, Monster, Die?

And here is a screen shot (scroll down the page) of that creature from The Brain That Wouldn't Die:

http://moviescreenshots.blogspot.com/2010/12/brain-that-wouldnt-die-1962.html


----------



## Goblin

Apparently Photobucket got their pictures mixed up. You got it Johnny.


----------



## Spooky1

Your turn, JT!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll post one for JT


----------



## badger

The Crazies...?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct!


----------



## badger




----------



## Spooky1

Carnosaur 3?


----------



## badger

You got it...


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Christmas Slay?


----------



## Spooky1

Yup


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## Goblin

You got it right


----------



## Spooky1

Will, I think we need a hint.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Cabinet of Dr Caligari?


----------



## Spooky1

Will, did Roxy get it right?


----------



## RoxyBlue

In the interest of moving the thread along, I'll post a new photo:


----------



## Goblin

Bride of the Monster?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## badger

Forbidden Planet


----------



## Goblin

You got it.


----------



## badger




----------



## scareme

Stop, Drop, and Roll


----------



## badger

Good advice, but not the title...


----------



## Spooky1

The Thing from another World?


----------



## badger

You got it...


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## scareme

I don't know the name of the movie, but I can tell it was filmed in Colorado. I've got to move there some day.


----------



## Spooky1

Hint: the movie was released in the mid 60's


----------



## Spooky1

Hint #2: directed by Francis D. Lyon


----------



## badger

Destination: Innerspace?


----------



## Spooky1

You got it Badger


----------



## badger




----------



## Goblin

Chillerama?


----------



## badger

nope


----------



## Lambchop

Basket case?


----------



## badger

Nope


----------



## Spooky1

Looks like a hint is needed.


----------



## badger

Thats a baby compared to the original creature.


----------



## Lambchop

Abomination?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Over two months, anyone wanna reboot the game?


----------



## kauldron

If you have a good picture, go for it. I'm game.


----------



## badger

The answer was "The Deadly Spawn." Can't believe I stumped everyone...


----------



## Lambchop

How about this one?


----------



## kauldron

Total Recall


----------



## Lambchop

Nope. Try again.


----------



## kauldron

Sure it is, that's the mutant called Kuato from the first Total Recall with Arnold Schwarzenegger.


----------



## Lambchop

kauldron said:


> Sure it is, that's the mutant called Kuato from the first Total Recall with Arnold Schwarzenegger.


*Wow don't I feel stupid.  You are right. I thought it was from another film. Your turn*


----------



## kauldron

Lol, ummmm....do another. I haven't figured out how to insert a pic in a post using an iPad yet. Now who feels stupid.


----------



## kauldron

Got on the old computer this time


----------



## kauldron

Hint: It's a Chinese horror movie.


----------



## MrGrimm

The Shinning 2: twenty years later

But seriously, is it The Grudge?


----------



## kauldron

Nope, not The Grudge. Try again.


----------



## kauldron

Going once.......


----------



## kauldron

Going twice......


----------



## kauldron

Gone.... It is from a Chinese horror movie called a Rigor Mortis. I have never seen it, just found the pic on Google.


----------



## Lambchop

How about this classic....


----------



## Lambchop

Someone knows this...


----------



## Spooky1

The Brain That Wouldn't Die


----------



## Lambchop

You are correct! Your turn...


----------



## ATLfun




----------



## kauldron

Holy crap that's a tough one.


----------



## ATLfun

I am sure you will figure it out.


----------



## Goblin

It Came from Outer Space


----------



## ATLfun

Goblin said:


> It Came from Outer Space


 Yes, indeed.


----------



## ATLfun

Something a little more modern:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## RoxyBlue

It's actually Goblin's turn to post since he guessed your movie


----------



## Goblin

Since he's already posted a pic, go with that one!


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Ghoulies III: Ghoulies Go to College?


----------



## ATLfun

Frightmaster-General said:


> Ghoulies III: Ghoulies Go to College?


Correct-a-mundo


----------



## Frightmaster-General

This time, a moving picture to make it easier: :tonguevil:


----------



## ATLfun

Has to be one of the pirahna movies. I am going to go with the first one.


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Álmost correct...


----------



## ATLfun

Pirahna 2


----------



## Frightmaster-General

Getting closer... 

Hint: Piranas do make passes at humans who wear these glasses...


----------



## highbury

Piranha 3D?


----------



## Frightmaster-General

We have a winner!!! ^_^


----------



## highbury

Alright, here we go!


----------



## highbury

A hint?

In this film, homeless people drink a cheap (and toxic) booze that causes them to melt in wonderfully gory, day-glo colors.


----------



## Spooky1

Street Trash?


----------



## highbury

BOOM! You got it, Spooky1!


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Spooky1

Hint - The guy in the background is not fighting Deadites in this movie.


----------



## Goblin

Waxworks 2?


----------



## Spooky1

You got it Goblin. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## scareme

I don't know, but it looks like a movie I'd like to watch.


----------



## Goblin

Need a clue? It's a haunted house movie.


----------



## scareme

Oh I know, it's that movie where they're in that house that has ghosts.


----------



## Goblin

Another clue? Ray Miland


----------



## highbury

Thanks for the hint!

The Uninvited


----------



## Goblin

You got it Highbury


----------



## highbury

Here we go...


----------



## highbury

A hint?

Sammi Curr was a famous, devil-worshiping rock star who died under mysterious circumstances. Now he wants to come back to life. Doing so requires possessing radio wave & automobiles and making a few human sacrifices.


----------



## highbury

Another hint?
It's what you say on Halloween night to get your candy.

C'mon, it doesn't get any easier than that!!


----------



## Spooky1

Could it be, Trick or Treat?


----------



## highbury

Ding! Ding! Ding! You get a full-size candy bar in your pumpkin!!


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## highbury

Nightbreed!


----------



## Spooky1

You got it


----------



## highbury

Here we go!


----------



## Spooky1

They Live


----------



## highbury

Yep! Back over to you, Spooky1!!


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## badger

Twice Told Tales?


----------



## Spooky1

You got it Badger


----------



## badger




----------



## Spooky1

Mymic?


----------



## badger

You got it... 

(spelled Mimic though)


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

The Reptile?


----------



## Spooky1

You got it Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Extra points if you can name the actor that played the spider!


----------



## Spooky1

Tarantula?


----------



## Goblin

It was a good guess..........but you're absolutely correct!


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Spooky1

Hint #1: a French/Italian horror movie from the early 60's


----------



## Spooky1

Hint #2: Billy Idol sang a song by the same name.


----------



## Goblin

Devil Woman?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope


----------



## Spooky1

Hint #3: the French Title was"Les yeux sans visage"


----------



## drevilstein

_The Horror Chamber of Dr. Faustus_


----------



## drevilstein

also titled Eyes Without a Face


----------



## drevilstein




----------



## Spooky1

Yes, Drevilstein it was Eyes Without a Face.

I'm not seeing the picture you posted.


----------



## drevilstein

let me try again


----------



## Spooky1

Descent?


----------



## drevilstein

That's it!


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

The Tomb of Ligeia?


----------



## Spooky1

You got it Goblin


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

Last man on earth?


----------



## Goblin

You got it. Extra points if you can tell me who's arm that is.


----------



## Spooky1

No extra points for me.


----------



## highbury

Tales of Terror


----------



## scareme

Goblin said:


> You got it. Extra points if you can tell me who's arm that is.


Giuseppe Mattei?


----------



## Goblin

Twice Told Tales?

Wrong Scareme.


----------



## Spooky1

Highbury got it! Your turn sir.


----------



## highbury

Alright zombie fans, here we go!


----------



## highbury

A clue? This 1972 Spanish movie featured a group of people stumbling upon an abandoned monastery that housed the revived corpses of 13th century Templars.


----------



## Spooky1

tombs of the blind dead?


----------



## highbury

Correct, Spooky1!! Back to you!!


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Spooky1

Hint - nominated for a Saturn award for 2008


----------



## Goblin

Child's Play?


----------



## Spooky1

Nope, not even close.

Hint #2 - it's a one word title.


----------



## highbury

Splinter

(I had to look it up because I haven't seen this one yet...)


----------



## Spooky1

You got it Highbury


----------



## highbury

Okay, here we go!


----------



## Spooky1

Dr. Phibes Rises Again?


----------



## highbury

Soooooooooo close, Spooky1!


----------



## Spooky1

The Abominable Dr. Phibes.?


----------



## highbury

Correct! Back to you, Spooky1!


----------



## Spooky1

Here's an easy one.


----------



## Goblin

Tremors


----------



## Spooky1

You got it G


----------



## Goblin




----------



## highbury

House on Haunted Hill


----------



## Goblin

You got it. Extra points if you tell me what the house number was


----------



## highbury

13?


----------



## highbury

Okay, here we go!


----------



## Goblin

Leprechaun?


----------



## highbury

Nope. Think "Italian."


----------



## Spooky1

Zombie?


----------



## highbury

You got it again, Spooky1!!


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

That be The Cyclops


----------



## Spooky1

That be correct!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

Night of the Living Dead


----------



## Goblin

Correct. 

Extra points if you can me the make rifle he's holding


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

The Frighteners


----------



## Spooky1

Correct


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Goblin

Does thou need a hint?

The actor has also played Dracula and Zorro


----------



## drevilstein

Is it _The Power_ - 1968?


----------



## Goblin

You got it.


----------



## drevilstein




----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Sleepwalkers


----------



## drevilstein

You got it Jack! Your turn.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack




----------



## Spooky1

Looks like we need a hint


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Oddly romantic trip abroad...


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Indie film, takes place in Italy.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

It's named after a season. Now you have a one-in-four chance just by guessing!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Spring?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Yup! You're up Spooky1.


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Wolfcop?


----------



## Spooky1

You got it Jack!


----------



## Spooky1

Your turn Jack!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Unfortunately, Flickr has recently changed their website and I can't seem to get a photo to appear at this point. Anyone willing to jump in and take my place, please go ahead and post a picture.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Whoops! Never mind, I think I figured it out!


----------



## drevilstein

The Last Lovecraft: Relic of Cthulhu


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

You got it!


----------



## drevilstein




----------



## highbury

A clue?


----------



## Spooky1

Night of the Creeps?


----------



## drevilstein

you got it Spooky1!


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## drevilstein

Sleepy Hollow!


----------



## Spooky1

You got it Doc


----------



## drevilstein




----------



## Spooky1

Shadow of the Vampire - Roxy helped me


----------



## drevilstein

yep!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Posting this one for Spooky1 since I have my computer on


----------



## drevilstein

Aaah! Zombies!! ?


----------



## drevilstein

No, I know it now, Poultrygeist: Night of the Chicken Dead


----------



## RoxyBlue

I am authorized to tell you that you are correct, doc


----------



## drevilstein




----------



## Spooky1

I think a hint is needed


----------



## drevilstein

He's in a trance and sewing a mask, for himself.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Husk?


----------



## Hairazor

Silence of the Lambs?


----------



## drevilstein

Husk is correct, Roxy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm amazed I got that:jol:

Here we go:


----------



## Goblin

Ever see the sequel to Husk.........Husky?

Oh the picture is from one of my favorites.........The Beast from 20,000 Fathoms!


----------



## Spooky1

Roxy says you are correct, Goblin.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## RoxyBlue

The Frighteners - fun movie!


----------



## Goblin

You are absolutely correct and I agree with you!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sorry I'm so late getting back to this. Here we go:


----------



## drevilstein

Constantine


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct!


----------



## drevilstein




----------



## Spooky1

I think a hint is required


----------



## drevilstein

if you thought your teachers were weird, be glad you didn't go to this high school


----------



## tarpleyg

Disturbing Behavior?


----------



## drevilstein

nope


----------



## Spooky1

The Faculty?


----------



## drevilstein

Yep, Spooky1, that's it.


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

The Hollow Man?


----------



## Spooky1

Yup!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Goblin

Need a hint? The number two!


----------



## Spooky1

Two on a guillotine


----------



## Goblin

We have a winner!


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Sawtooth Jack

House of Frankenstein


----------



## Spooky1

That's correct!


----------



## Spooky1

Your turn Sawtooth Jack!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack




----------



## Goblin

The Raven?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

My reference supposedly came from another film, but I can't find the source anymore, so you win G!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## drevilstein

The Mummy's Hand?


----------



## Goblin

Correct


----------



## drevilstein




----------



## Spooky1

Looks like we need a hint


----------



## drevilstein

Spanish horror-comedy, small time criminals end up at a house of terror.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Witching and Bitching (2013)?


----------



## drevilstein

you got it Roxy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hint #1 - the actor on the couch is Peter Cushing


----------



## drevilstein

Corruption (1968)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bingo!:jol:


----------



## drevilstein




----------



## RoxyBlue

Looks like the remake of "The Thing"


----------



## drevilstein

nope


----------



## drevilstein

hint: comedy/horror set on a remote Irish island


----------



## RoxyBlue

Grabbers (2012)


----------



## drevilstein

right again Roxy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## drevilstein

Dr. Goldfoot and the Bikini Machine?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct!


----------



## drevilstein




----------



## Spooky1

Cloverfield?


----------



## drevilstein

yes!


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Frankenstein created woman?


----------



## RoxyBlue

I am authorized to tell you that you are correct, Goblin


----------



## Goblin




----------



## drevilstein

The Monolith Monsters?


----------



## Goblin

You got it!


----------



## drevilstein




----------



## Goblin

The Shining?


----------



## drevilstein

Yep, too easy?


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Goblin

Need a clue? It's an insect


----------



## Spooky1

Monster from Green Hell?


----------



## Goblin

You got it!


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Dead of Night?


----------



## Spooky1

You got it, Goblin


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Goblin

Need a clue? Reincarnation.


----------



## Goblin

Another clue? Walking trees!


----------



## RoxyBlue

From Hell It Came


----------



## Goblin

You got it


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go - colorized


----------



## Goblin

The be 20 Million Miles to Earth


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

Them!


----------



## Goblin

Correct

Extra points if you can tell me the name of the helicopter pilot.


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

The House of Wax (original)


----------



## Spooky1

You got it


----------



## Goblin




----------



## DandyBrit

Is it an Amicus production or Hammer?


----------



## Goblin

Amicus


----------



## Goblin

Need a clue? It takes place on a train!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dr. Terror's House of Horrors


----------



## Goblin

Correct. Never could figure why they called it that when it takes place on a train!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## Goblin

Curse of the Demon


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bingo! You are correct, sir!


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Goblin

Need a clue? It's a 50's sci-fi movie


----------



## Goblin

Yet another clue? Okay........but after this it will cost you $5.00!

A giant lizard


----------



## Spooky1

The Giant Gila Monster?


----------



## Goblin

You be correct


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Night of the Demons?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 says you are correct


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

Looks like a hint is needed


----------



## Goblin

The guy in the midde isn't on a 3 hour tour


----------



## Goblin

Need another clue?

Wellllllllll...................NO!


----------



## Goblin

Hee! Hee! The guy in the middle's initials are R.J.


----------



## Goblin

Another clue????????

Think of this movie the next time you're eating crab legs!


----------



## Goblin

Have I stumped the panel?

It's a sci-fi movie............look at the clues


----------



## RoxyBlue

Attack of the Crab Monsters


----------



## Goblin

You got it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## Goblin

The Blob (original)


----------



## RoxyBlue

You got it, Goblin


----------



## Goblin

I'll make this one easy for you.............


----------



## Spooky1

The Birds


----------



## Goblin

You iz correct


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

This Island Earth


----------



## Spooky1

Correct, it was an easy one


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Goblin

Need clue? What caused this could be in your house right now!


----------



## Goblin

Eight legs................


----------



## Spooky1

Earth vs. the Spider


----------



## Goblin

You got it


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

I believe that's Theater of Blood


----------



## Spooky1

I believe you are right


----------



## Goblin

The Comet channel is showing this movie at 2am


----------



## Goblin

You need a hint?

I mentioned this movie in another post


----------



## Spooky1

The Monster That Challenged the World?


----------



## Goblin

You got it


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

From Hell it Came


----------



## RoxyBlue

I am authorized to tell you that you are correct, Goblin


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Goblin

It's a classic 50's sci-fi movie


----------



## Goblin

Ufo


----------



## Goblin

One of the stars was a Batman villian


----------



## RoxyBlue

Invasion of the Saucer Men


----------



## Goblin

You got it!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## Goblin

Zombie Prom


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nope, although it could pass for one


----------



## Goblin

I think the class is gonna need a hint


----------



## RoxyBlue

The young woman around whom the story centers has a job as a church organist.


----------



## RoxyBlue

The movie was released in the early '60s.


----------



## Spooky1

Carnival of Souls


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct, my dear


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

Fright Night (The Remake)?


----------



## Spooky1

You got it Goblin


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

Abbott & Costello meet Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde?


----------



## Goblin

You got it


----------



## Spooky1

Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Goblin

Too easy! The Comedy of Terrors


----------



## Spooky1

You got it.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Goblin

Need a clue? Okay.............It's not a zombie chorus line!


----------



## RoxyBlue

White Zombie?


----------



## Goblin

I don't know how you did it...........But you're absolutely wrong!

A cursed chest of diamonds is the plot of this movie


----------



## Goblin

Another clue?

Destroying the diamonds ends the curse


----------



## RoxyBlue

Zombies of Mora Tau


----------



## Goblin

You got it


----------



## RoxyBlue

Try this one:


----------



## Goblin

Scream and scream again


----------



## RoxyBlue

Bingo! And it's a really bad movie, too:jol:


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Goblin

This is a Hammer film


----------



## Spooky1

Island of terror


----------



## Goblin

Oh my! You got it with just one clue!


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

That thar would be Son of Dracula


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 says you are correct.


----------



## Spooky1

Yup, you got it G


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Spooky1

Earth vs the Flying Saucers?


----------



## Goblin

You are correct


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

The House of Usher?


----------



## Spooky1

Correct


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Goblin

Need a clue? A witchy mother-in-law is in it!


----------



## Goblin

Another clue? The title is sports equipment!


----------



## jobiz

The Bat !


----------



## Goblin

You got it


----------



## jobiz

*Try this one...*


----------



## jobiz

Here's a hint. 
The title refers to a "common phobia...but in an extreme form"


----------



## jobiz

Okay here's another hint:

Released in 1934, this Univeral film featured the very first pairing of two horror icons - 
Boris Karloff (pictured above) and a very famous Bloodsucker. 
Or should I say Infamous Bloodsucker?


----------



## Goblin

The Black Cat?


----------



## jobiz

You got It!
The Black Cat is correct.


----------



## Goblin

The past few I've posted I've had to give several clues before you got it.........so I'm
gonna make this one as easy as I can............










HA! HA! HA! HA! HA! and HA!


----------



## Goblin

What? You need a clue?


----------



## Haunted Spider

Who was the main actor? haha


----------



## Goblin

Gene Evans.........His only starring role!


----------



## Goblin

Okay. I had my joke! 

Anyone want to take a turn?


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Giant Behemoth, right?

Here we go:


----------



## Goblin

You can't stump the Master!

That's The Crawling Eye


----------



## RoxyBlue

Yep, one of my favorite cheesy movies

Your turn.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Goblin

Need a clue?

The guy on the ground is dead


----------



## Goblin

The other is an alien


----------



## Spooky1

Looks like more hint are need, Goblin.


----------



## Goblin

This movie was the forerunner of Night of the Living Dead. Aliens possessing the dead


----------



## RoxyBlue

Invisible Invaders


----------



## Goblin

You got it Roxy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## Goblin

I have it on dvd........The Tingler!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You are correct - classic Vincent Price


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Goblin

Need a clue? 

Look in Horror movies you've watched. It's there


----------



## Spooky1

The Killer Shrews!


----------



## Goblin

You got it


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

The Creeping Flesh


----------



## Spooky1

You got it G-man


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Goblin

Need a clue? So does Vincent Price!


----------



## Goblin

Another clue? It depends who's up to bat!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm guessing it might be The Bat (1959)?


----------



## Goblin

By George I think she's got it!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here we go:


----------



## Goblin

The Black Cat


----------



## RoxyBlue

Correct, Goblin.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Goblin

Need a clue? Well ask Svengoolie!


----------



## Goblin

Another clue?

Well.......you won't see it on The Big Valley


----------



## Spooky1

The Night Walker


----------



## Goblin

Very good..........too bad the question was who was the makeup man!


----------



## Goblin

Hee! Hee! You got it


----------



## Spooky1




----------



## Goblin

tHe Frighteners


----------



## RoxyBlue

I am authorized to tell you that you are correct


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Goblin

Need a clue?

Unfortunately I had a stroke and don't remember the name of the movie!

it starred vincden Price and Peter Cushing pice played a character named DR. Death


----------



## Lord Homicide

Looks like madhouse but didn't remember it being black and white


----------



## Goblin

Correct.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just to get things moving, I'll post a picture:


----------



## Goblin

harry Potter and the blustery day?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Totally no


----------



## Goblin

Hairazor's Home movies?


----------



## scareme

Cabin in the Woods


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thanks for the reminder, Scareme, and you are correct - Cabin in the Woods:jol:


----------

